# FEBRUARY 2WW ~TTC WITH TX~



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 29th February,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ *Simply post your details and I will add you to the list* ​*I will update the list about once every day, if I have missed any details please PM me*​ *Pinkcat x*​[csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Milliemoos, IUI, 2nd February,  
Maybebaby, IVF/ICSI, 2nd February,  
danip, IVF/ICSI, 2nd February,  
Boomania, IVF/ICSI, 3rd February,  
thunderbird21, IVF, 3rd February,  
julesrules, IVF, 3rd February,  
LittleFriend, IVF, 3rd February,  
J J Masters, FET, 4th February,  
katben, ICSI, 4th February,  
pinot, IVF, 5th February,  
chicking84, IVF, 5th February,  
Lizard39, IVF, 5th February,  
Tracy Ann, IVF, 5th February,  
Sarah31970, IVF, 6th February,  
xholly1982x, IVF, 6th February,  
KittyRose8, IVF, 7th February,  
jennyes2011, ICSI, 7th February,  
kayy, IVF, 7th February,  
QUEEN B (Leighsa), ICSI, 8th February,  
Natalie 1987, IVF, 8th February,  
RSH0308, IVF, 8th February,  
Claire1273, IVF, 9th February,  
Susan2, ICSI, 9th February,  
Delgirl1979, ICSI, 9th February,  
vicstar, IVF, 10th February,  
onechance24, ICSI, 10th February,  
xNickyx, IVF, 10th February,  
Teena_Russell, ICSI, 11th February,  
george22, ICSI, 11th February,  
heavenlyharry, IVF, 11th February,  
margaret1, IVF, 11th February,  
Chandlerino, IVF, 11th February,  
Lilly27, IVF, 11th February,  
miainlondon, IVF, 12th February,  
mrsw32, ICSI, 13th February,  
Fishes, ICSI, 13th February,  
loopee8, IUI, 13th February,  
FeatherGentle, ICSI, 13th February,  
Babybelle80, FET, 13th February,  
Louie21, ICSI, 13th February,  
mrsko, IVF, 14th February,  
julie1973, DEIVF, 14th February,  
Kitti_Kate, ICSI, 14th February,  
mrs_ixy, ICSI, 15th February,  
Beckyboo79, ICSI, 16th February,  
Michimoo, IVF, 16th February,  
nomi, ICSI, 17th February,  
Waitingagain, ICSI, 17th February,  
lou-lou12, ICSI, 17th February,  
keldan89, Clomid, 18th February,  
clarabellabee, IVF, 20th February,  
PositiveCI, FET, 21st February,  
oneandtwo, FET, 21st February,  
Sarah Anne, FET, 22nd February,  
kirstykb1, Clomid, 23rd February,  
sabah m , FET, 23rd February,  
shadowbabe, ICSI , 23rd February,  
Everhopefull, SOIUI, 24th February,  
Tigerboo, ICSI, 24th February,  
Shell15, ICSI, 26th February,  
hannahDMP, FET, 28th February,  
Johan82, ICSI, 29th February,  
portia t, FET, 29th February,  
GeorgeT, ICSI, 29th February,  
Milliemoos, IUI, 29th February,  
[/csv]​


----------



## dreamer01

hey! i am in middle of my buserelin, got bloods on mon so will know then when transfer will be...shouldnt be long  good luck ladies!xxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi! Finally found the right board!  

I am on my 2WW  - had my treatment (IUI) yesterday and my OTD is 2nd Feb. 

Milliemoos


----------



## Boomania

Had my 3 day transfer on Thursday and my OTD is 3rd of Feb. here's sending lots of sticky baby dust our way. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi i had my 2 day transfer this morning! OTD - 3/2/12


----------



## Milliemoos

Oh wow! My names on the list, so exciting!!   Hurry up 2nd Feb as I am slowly turning into a bit of a nutcase!


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hello all,

I've had my transfer today and happy to be part of the 2ww club. Good luck for everyone else!

OTD - 2nd Feb hurry hurry xxxx


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

*Pinkcat* - please could you add me to the list? We've had IVF and test on Feb 5th 

*Thunderbird* - I had a day 2 transfer today too 

Looking forward to going slightly  with you all on the 2ww. As this is our 6th fresh IVF and we've had 2 x FET, you'd think I'd be used to it by now!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Boomania

Welcome to yet another 2ww Pinot. We could all go   together!!! 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey girls, 

Thanks for adding me to the list.

Just wanted to know how everyone was feeling?

I've been up in the middle of the night for the last 3 days for wees! Anyone else having that? Xx


----------



## Boomania

Hey Maybe-B! Can't say I awake wanting a wee through the night, maybe once? But during the day I'm back n forth due to water consumption! However I've had severe bloating and gas since EC. Anyone else suffering with this? 

Hope all is well and not counting down every second!!!

Boo xxxx


----------



## P4TP

Hi , I had a 3 day transfer today and am apparently testing on 2nd feb although not sure if this is correct ?


----------



## Pinot

*Danip* - I'm already obsessing! You had EC at same clinic the day before me yet we're testing 3 days after you - aaaargh! Why do they do this?? Did you go with 2 embies?

AFM, well it's been a whole 7 hours since transfer and I'm not feeling too  yet!!

Pinot xx


----------



## P4TP

Pinot-Yes we had two put back, I think she thought we had blasts so planning on calling tomorrow as I thought I would be testing on the 4th ?


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there,

I've not even had my EC yet - that should happen around Thrusday, then I guess a transfer all being well after the weekend... It's probably tempting fate to be jumping in so soon, but I just couldn't help myself...  I wanted to say hi!!

Hiiii!!!!

Kate


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey all,

Boo - yeah got a huge bloat going in! I look 4 months gone already! I had gas but some wind settlers done tge job!

Danip - I would test whenever they told you too

Pinot - I haven't gone crazy yet too after a day lol but I think going back to work will make tge time fly! I hope !

Kate - hiiiiiiii xxx

Afm- still lots of going to the loo but trying not to read in to it! I'll probably get more   as the time goes on

Love too all xx


----------



## Pinot

Morning ladies,

*Kate* - Hi and  for great news at EC 

*Danip* - ah that would make sense. Did I see you had 8-cell embies put back? My OTD of 5th is definitely correct as per my other 7 tx unless of course Oxford have changed policy on testing. Wish they would as I'd happily test 2 days earlier!

*Maybe-Baby* - how much are you drinking!!!

*Boo* - am looking forward to going quietly  with you all!

AFM, we're trying to be positive but with a 2dt (even though I know of success stories) we just can't see it happening. These are embies number 15 and 16 for us so our track record is not great! Hey ho. Back at work today so at least trying to keep my brain active.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi just wanted to introduce myself, recognise a few names.
I'm 7dpt and OTD was supposed to be 1st feb until today, new OTD is now 8th feb..


Yesterday notice quite a bit of brown discharge & 2 very pale minimal red spots (before I noticed discharge)....
Called clinic who had given me a HCG jab today & told me to take 2 cyclogest before bed lastnight..l
Because I've had extra trigger shot today that will delay my OTD by a week which takes me into feb....
Really worried as my 1st cycle AF showed 7dpt, I'm 7 days today, I'm hoping the brown is just implantayion but can never be too sure....


Look forward to getting to know you all..


----------



## P4TP

Pinot- I had a 6&7 put back.
Leighsa - welcome x


----------



## annan1975

Hi, I'm 4 dpt (2 blasts) and it seems to be passing ok.  I don't have a test date yet, the clinic seems to take things a day at a time.  While I'm hoping for the 29th Jan, it's more likely to be around the 1st Feb (as they tend to test at day 12). 
Leighsa - I really hope it is a bit of implantation bleeding.  I had some spotting within hours of my ET, it's unbelievably demoralising.  Since then, I've had a bit of cramping, but I'm trying to put that down to implantation.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Boomania

Hey Queen B, let's hope the bleed is implantation. They say it spots either bright red or brown. So fIngers crossed its that, which I'm sure it is at day 7. I bet their nuzzling in good and proper! Xxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Just read your post Leighsa. It must be very stressful for you seeing as you've had this happen before. Did the bleeding calm down before you had the jab? I suppose you have a long waiting game ahead of you. I Have all my fingers and toes crossed that it's implantation - the dates certainly suggest that it is.  
 Milliemoos


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Millie. I haven't ad a bleed touch wood, just brown discharge, no bleed....
1st cycle (over a year ago) AF showed up full flow on day 7pt
This cycle. No bleed just brown discharge....


I hope it is all good signs.... N    AF stays away.


Thx boomania, Anna & danip....
Xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Reckon it's old blood Leighsa


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Millie... It's over Hun... Now bleeding, red blood...moron AF... exactly same day it appended ladt time 7dpt


----------



## Kitty_Kate

So sorry, Leighsa.  Best of luck for next time x


----------



## Boomania

sorry to read of your news.  
Sorry to sound thick but is it definitely like a proper period? (i.e cramps etc). Only a friend of mine had two embies transferred and way before OTD she started to bleed and had cramps etc and thought it was all over. Then she had to test on OTD anyway and it was positive, but one embie implanted and the other miscarried. It was touch n go for a few weeks as there was blood in her uterus. 

Sincere thoughts are with you. Xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeah had 2 embies put bk, it's not full flow or heavy yet but a lot more than just spotting xxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Can you add me to the 2ww list? OTD is Friday 3d Feb after IVF. We had one blast transferred this morning.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Little friend.    On becoming PUPO Hun xx


----------



## Boomania

Well, I hope and pray for you Leighsa that it's gonna pass.   

Boo xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx boo Hun.. Xxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Hi Leighsha- So sorry for you, but still test on OTD as you never know.


----------



## Milliemoos

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Leighsa. I am gutted for you


----------



## Lizard39

Hello ladies,

I've officially joined your 2Wwclub today as had our 2 little embryos put back on board. My OTD is Sunday 5 Feb. look forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks & going   together!

Hey Danip & Pinot - here's praying we get 100% success rate from OFU.

 we have a really successful February WW club.

Much love Lizard xx


----------



## Pinot

*Leighsa* - have you called your clinic? They might want you to carry on meds? Sending you a massive  I've had AF arrive well before OTD on 2 of our cycles and it's absolutely rubbish. You feel so cheated. Hang on in there

*Lizard* - great news re embies back where they belong. Fingers and toes are crossed for all of us 

*Littlefriend* - Hello and welcome to what will become the "house of madness" 

Well day 2 being PUPO is OK. I'm working from home today and tomorrow and then the odd appointment out but nothing strenuous. I had (*WARNING TMI*) a tiny pink smear when I went to the loo this morning but figured it is possibly a little bit of blood (we're talking tiny amount) from ET? I know it can't be implantation and I don't think AF could be that cruel so hoping they just dislodged a little bit with the catheter. Haven't had any since.

Love "slightly mad" pinot xx


----------



## Lizard39

Pinot - given that you have posted a 'warning TMI' post can I ask a TMI question....sorry you don't have to answer this! Are you wearing a panty-liner so you can see any spotting?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pinot. I called them this afternoon, they just said oh I'm sorry.... Usual stuff & to carry on with cyclogest.... Told me not to build my hopes up... 


So angry as sat cycle now this one never made it past 7dpt....


----------



## thunderbird21

So sorry to hear this leighsa but if its not full flow then please stay hopeful.  Ive read plenty of posts of girls bleeding and cramps, totally devastated its all over then test on OTD anyway and get a BFP.  

Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I always bleed very lightly anyway every single month & only ever for 2 days so can't really tell the difference, just don't know if it's AF or not but if I go by previous cycle it probably is. X


----------



## LittleFriend

OK so silly poll time- who knows you are on a 2WW? 

Only DH and a friend know (and only because I texted her about ET  by mistake instead of my acupuncturist!). Before Christmas we told our parents we were going to start treatment, but said we would only tell them when we know something that we need to tell them.


----------



## Pinot

*Lizard* - don't mind a TMI question at all  Have lost all sense of dignity over the years! I only saw the pinkish streak when wiping after a pee this morinng. With DD, I had the same thing when the embies were 10 days old. Tbh, I'd have missed it if for some reason that time I hadnt looked. I generally switch to white knickers for 2wws rather than a liner. Both the same principle though

*Littlefriend* - Always up for a little poll to pass the time  For us, quite a few friends know this time plus parents and a couple of my close family members. No one at work though at all. Previous cycles we've told just parents plus my close friend who lives next door - she'll happily listen to me bleating on and driving myself


----------



## Lizard39

Hey LF - nice poll! So for us...

Both sets of parents know, but we aren't telling them when OTD is & they haven't really got a clue  , plus my accupuncturist. 2 of my girlfriends know we are having treatment, one is 30 wks pregnant w ICSI, who I am seeing tomorrow & I will probably tell her, but the other girlfriend knows we had ET today but again won't know OTD. 

Hubby cooking lovely dinner so best get out of bed to eat it!

Lizard x


----------



## Lizard39

Pinot - know what you mean about loosing all sense of dignity - I had no issue with legs in stirrups this am & actually found it rather amusing when the woman doing the transfer popped up from my legs & rested her arm on my leg whilst waiting for confirmation for the embryologist  that both embryos had gone in & weren't in the syringe thingy! 

White knickers from now on it it then!

Hope you are getting some rest with DD.

Lizard xx


----------



## LittleFriend

Oh, I forgot to say my boss also knows as I needed the day off work.

Lizard- I know what you mean about loosing dignity. I had 2 consultants, 3 nurses and an embryologist all in the room with me. Goodbye dignity. Its our first cycle and on the way there DH was joking that he was feeling weird about having another man looking at my bits as its "my vajayjay!". Afterwards he was like, oh, that looked grim for you!


----------



## Lizard39

LF - My hubby also felt a bit wierd about it today too! Think they are quite protective aren't they


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok just been on phone to Debbie at clinic for bout 20mins.... She gonna put me on gestone gonna call me in morning to go collect it, worth a try although that needle petrifies me...


----------



## Boomania

Fingers crossed the needle will be worth it. What does gemstone do?  Either way I hope it helps. 

Chin up chick.

Boo xxxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey Girlies

Queen - Keep   sweetie, it's not over yet!! I'm for you xxx

Littlefriend - ha ha! My DH was the same at ET, he said to the Doc when he was done "there" doing his thang " Are you sure your a Doctor?" lol

_Just to let everyone know...I save my pants being thrown away by using Always pantyliners 75p from Tesco, they smell nice and you don't even know there on. It's easy to knicker watch then!_

Pinot - I'm actually not drinking that much hun! I'm finding it difficult too drink! On average its about 1 L a day!! I'm tryinnnngggg  

Lizard - Welcome to the gang!! Lets hope we have great news in Febs eek!!!

AFM - I'm not sure what the slang for it is but i am 2 days post 5 day blast transfer and the cramping has started...is this normal I'm starting to freek out a little as its not getting better! I know we are all highly sensitive to any ache and pain afterall...we are waiting for our BFP, but i really am trying not to look into every little thing but i cant help it (sense the freeking out part) Knicker watch has become an obsession and work think im mad as im back and forth to the loo every 5 minutes. Bought two HPTs today as well....they are evilleee staring at me in the bathroom everytime i go...shall i sharnt i?? OMG Help xxxx

Hello everyone else!! xxx


----------



## annan1975

Good luck Leighsa, hope the new meds do the trick.

Maybe-Baby - I'm now 5 days post transfer - I also had 2 blasts put back.  I had some light cramping on day 3 - 4 which I'm putting down to implantation.  Fingers crossed we're both right.  

Found out last night that I'll be testing for the first time on Saturday, they test 2 or 3 times in total.  I'll only be 9dpt at that point so I'm not sure what to expect (OTD should be 2nd Feb).


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

QUESTION. If my periods are every 26-28 days, every month & I was on LP... When should I of expected AF? Is now about right or too early? At 7dpt


----------



## Pinot

Morning Girls,

As per usual, I'm on here wasting time and not doing any work  Sometimes I think it would be better if I worked in an office!

*Leighsa* - take a deep breath hun. If that needle gives you the outcome you deserve, it'll be worth it  We worked out last night I must have injected over 150 times and tbh, I'd do triple that if it gave me another DD! Have some nice chocolate or a treat you like right by the needle to enjoy when you've done it! Re when AF due, regardless of protocol, AF will be due around 14 days after ovulation/EC - although the progesterone messes with this a bit. Unfortunately, no matter how regular you are, the rules don't apply after IVF.

*Annan* - if you're 9dp5dt on Saturday, your embies will be 14 days old and that's normal for many clinic testing days. So you should get an accurate result on Saturday. Good luck!

*Maybe-baby* - don't get hung up on how much you're drinking (unless you had OHSS of course). I can't imagine anyone conceiving naturally is bothered about getting their 2 L a day! Food contains water, drink de-caf tea or coffee (that counts) and have as much as you can tolerate.

*Lizard* - DH is being great re DD thank goodness. I'm still lifting her of course but just trying to limit the awkward lifting like car, high chair and cot. Although that said, I have to tonight as DH isn't around. My bigger issue is the hound. We've got a 6 stone bundle of silliness that I'm not walking at the moment and that's difficult as I'm the one normally around. Luckily, my lovely uncle has offered to help this afternoon.

*Danip* - how are you doing?

AFM, embies are day 4 today. Nothing happening in there obviously which is hard going. At least with blasts you can focus straight away on the fact they might be implanting. I actually measured my (.)(.)s last night to help me monitor any growth  DH was most amused to see me sat topless at the dinner table!! Made us laugh anyhow!

Right, MUST work.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx Pinot Hun, lol. That made me laugh.... X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pink cat. Please could you change my test date back to my OTD being 1st feb.... Thx hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Please please please can I have some positive filled bubbles


----------



## Pinot

*Leighsa* - I just tried to send you some but haven't really a clue how to do it! Sending  for you as well. Hang on in there my love. It's all such b******s but you'll get there eventually


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx lovely   ... It is.... Feeling do very angry right now x


----------



## Boomania

Sent you lots of lovely bubbles Leighsa. Full of luck and love.   

If you could return some good luck bubbles to me too that would be much appreciated. Think we could all do with a lift and good news right now.

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thk uou boom hun, have also blown you 10 bubbles   xxx


----------



## lancs Lass

Hi ladies in waiting!!!!

I am due to test on the 1st Feb. DEIVF, ET was on the 18th Jan from our 3 frozen embryos. 2 put back in, one did not survive the thaw. Both Grade 1, one 10 cell & the other 8 cell.   

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Lizard39

Afternoon All

Pinot - OMG...6 stone dog...he must be HUGE! Bet your DD can ride him! 

Leighsa - how are you doing today?

Maybe - why don't you get you're DH to hide the HPT that way temptation isn't there! 

Hell to everyone else, hope you are having good days.

AFM - well I'm 1dp3dt & feeling fantastic. Girlfriend came over this am which was inspiring as she is 30 wks pregnant after her first ICSI & now looking forward to watching a couple of episodes of Desperate Housewifes this afternoon! Got another day off tomorrow to chill out then back to work! tummy still aliitle bloated & achy but to be expected I believe. Haven't started the 'knicker watching' yet  

Lizard xx


----------



## vicstar

Hello lovely ladies! 
I am officially in 2ww after ET today - OTD is 10th Feb   Had one top quality blast with 4 left to freeze  

Been bit nervous since coming home from clinic that when i sneeze (i have a bit of a cold) it might fall out? Glad for those cyclogest pessaries, DH calls em floo-bungs!!  

Not sure yet how going to cope with the wait   

xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Welcome lsncs lass... Gd luck for ya tx lovely.


Lizard. Very teary today, don't knw why just can't fight it..... Have picked up my gestone n ave yo say petried of doing it.....


Vicstar... Congratulations on being PUPO lovely. X


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Leighsa,

I am very glad that you're feeling more positive now.

Now then, who have I told.  Pretty much everyone.  Like, all the ladies in my Thursday morning card group know... I find the easiest way to kill gossip is just to be open and frank about these things.  Then they don't delve so deep into the my deep dark side!

Oh, and most of my friends, since I need to be on bedrest, so it's easier to just tell them in advance, so I can rest during the TX.

Not family, though!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok.... 1st ever gestone jab accomplished, was fine n didn't even feel a thing.... I did however get a bag of sausages out the freezer n froze my bum for 3 minutes 1st. N hey presto that huge needle was a doddle. X


Me. I've told everybody too, my family... Work, a few close and even friends I hardly speak too... I agree kitty better to be upfront..... 


Had an email ff my boss today saying somebody had told her that I weren't intending to go back? Gheeze, I haven't been out the house in over a week unless it was to go to hospital.... I called her straight away n she said a tenant had yold her, very odd... Obviously I gave reassured her of how much I love my job & that I'm there to stay.... But cannot believe how rumours start when ya ain't even spoken to anybody...


----------



## Milliemoos

Have kept my family in the dark as want it to be a surprise if it works. All my friends know though, which is embarrassing my DH no end


----------



## Milliemoos

QUEEN B (Leighsa) said:


> Ok.... 1st ever gestone jab accomplished, was fine n didn't even feel a thing.... I did however get a bag of sausages out the freezer n froze my bum for 3 minutes 1st. N hey presto that huge needle was a doddle. X
> 
> Me. I've told everybody too, my family... Work, a few close and even friends I hardly speak too... I agree kitty better to be upfront.....
> 
> Had an email ff my boss today saying somebody had told her that I weren't intending to go back? Gheeze, I haven't been out the house in over a week unless it was to go to hospital.... I called her straight away n she said a tenant had yold her, very odd... Obviously I gave reassured her of how much I love my job & that I'm there to stay.... But cannot believe how rumours start when ya ain't even spoken to anybody...


Well done Leighsa!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, thx Mille x


----------



## Pinot

*Leighsa* - am laughing at the thought of you serving up sausages to friends without them knowing how they thawed 

*Vicstar* - Hi and welcome  Don't worry about that lovely blast falling out. Fingers crossed it's burrowing in nicely 

*Lancs Lass* - Hi  Only 8 sleeps to go til you test 

*Lizard* - yep the hound is a whopper! Had to push him off me suddenly this morning when he was getting manic and had a horrible "ovary twinge" but DH has convinced me it's from still being tender after ec and nothing at all to do with the embies. Am trying to believe him!

AFM, well embies are 5 days old tomorrow and will start implanting if they are going to  Am very positive one minute and absolutely convinced it wont work the next. nightmare  Am out for a couple of Becks Blues with a friend tonight so I'm hoping she can distract me.

12 sleeps to go until OTD!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pinot..... Sssssshhh, so funny....


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi

Can I join your group.. had egg collection today, 4 eggs collected, low but I'm
Kinda used to it by now as have low ovarian reserve. 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow and hoping at least one has fertilised.. Bit anxious as on our last attempt bone did and this is our last go. 

Good luck all those of you on your 2ww already. 

Tina x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi teens & welcome, oh Hun you've had a horrid time, I do pray & hope that the s your time n pray all 4 fertilise tonight... 3rd time lucky hey.... 
Let me knw how ya get on with ya call tomorrow hun.


----------



## annan1975

Hi, hope everyone's doing well today.

Teena - welcome, I hope you get some good news today.

Pinot - measuring your (.)(.) at the table, so funny.  My DH keeps giving mine the once over, he's convinced that the right (.) now dwarfs the left (.).  I'm not quite sure what that means, but I can live with being lop-sided if it means we get our BFP.

Leighsa - hope you're feeling better today.  Did you serve up the sausages after defrosting them on your behind?  Will attempt to send some bubbles.

Afm - I can't quite work out how I feel today, one minute I'm desperate for the test to be over and done, the next I'm petrified of getting the result.  Asides from the spotting on 1dpt and the cramping 3-4dpt, I've no other symptoms to go on (well nothing that can't be attributed to cyclogest).  Is it too early, I'm 6dpt today?  Does anyone else have any symptoms.
I've only told my 4 closest friends, I'm hoping to surprise my parents if all goes well.


----------



## LittleFriend

Morning folks. I'm 2dp5dt and it's driving me potty. I can't sleep properly and I'm overanalysing every body sensation. Is that a twinge of implantation or do I just need a poo?!?

How many of you are in work at the moment? I worked yesterday but found it hard. I bought loads of work home and am going to call my boss in a bit and see if I can send apologies to meetings and do paperwork from home. 

How are we all getting on with the delightful pessaries? I take 4x 100mg utrogestan at a time. I've fashioned some funky applicators as they are a nightmare to use at 6.30am in the dark when you are half asleep. I've been using a tampax pearl lite applicator, popping out the tampon and then trimming a gap big enough to slot in the utrogestan. I prepare them the night before so when I wake up it's super quick and none of them fall out!


----------



## Boomania

Morning Ladies.

Leighsa: hope today will be a better day for you. Take it easy. Xxxxx

Annan: I'm 6dpt 3dt too and I have no symptoms whatsoever. I know everyone is different but I would appreciate done sort of symptom, other than the cyclogest pessary side effects! I over did it yesterday, I was lifting lots of heavy stuff and I mean heavy and rushing about a bit. All stuff I shouldn't be doing. I might've aswell drunk a bottle of wine and be done with it! I try and think positive and for a few moments I do, then I cave in. 

Well today is another day, see what emotions it brings!?

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

ًAnna. Lol.. My husband put them back in the freezer..... Only had them out 3 minutes they weren't even thawed out   . The part you have to jab is more to your side & not your bum...if you imagine where people have love handles, that's where you inject.


Little friend. Love your new device, sounds brill...... Have you thought of going on dragons den?   


Boom, feeling better today thx Hun, bleeding has eased off which is great..... But not sure if gestone has done that or just happened naturally.... Hun its still quite early days yet n not everybody will get symptoms lovely... You really shouldn't be lifting anything Hun, try n make today a day of rest, literally feet up x


----------



## LittleFriend

Could you imagine the looks on the faces if you explained a pessary insertion device on Dragon's Den? Bwa ha ha! It really is an engineering feat though. The key is to use the tampax pearl as the applicator push thing isn't a hollowed out tube. I tried other tampons and all that happened was the pessary rolled all the way through and fell out the other end!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Little friend...       It's genius idea.... Thankfully I'm no longer having to use them as now doing gestone.... But I'm sure lots will now be doing the same, you've started a new trend


----------



## LittleFriend

I think I'd prefer gestone injections to the pessaries!


----------



## Boomania

Leighsa: So glad the bleeding has stopped, such a relief. Fingers crossed all the way for you. 
Will try and take it easier today. I've been so careful since transfer, then yesterday it was as if Nowt had happened and I was just normal me, then I realised I shouldn't have been doing what I did. If its meant to be it will happen. 

Just eaten pineapple and watching crap tele!! 

Baby dust and bubbles our way to us all in 2ww.

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Little... I did my 1st ever injection yesterday... I prob would never go bk to cyclogest 


Boom. Thx lovely... Yes you must take it easy from now on, you have been told!!!


----------



## annan1975

Boomania - hope today's going well for you.  I know it's hard to rest up, sometimes life just gets in the way.  My bunny is in desperate need of a clean out, but I need DH to give me a hand.

Littlefriend - Ingenious!  I'd definately back you.

Leighsa - am so glad the bleeding's stopped.  Fingers crossed for a smooth ride from here on in.

Afm - have never noticed so many tummy related twinges in my life - am truly going


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Anna. Are you on cyclogest? As this relaxes all the muscles, making you feel every little twinge & pain etc.... Drives you insane... X


----------



## annan1975

Leighsa - Yes!  Thanks, that explains everything.  I was starting to think I'd lost it!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Your fine lovely... You feel every little twinge throughout 2ww, do t let it drive you mad....


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi all

Well good news.. 3 out if 4 eggs have fertilised.. Phoned 2 hours early as couldn't wait was so anxious this morning after last time.. But now relieved and one step further. Back for a 2 day transfer tomorrow... Fingers crossed they stay the course.. Forgotten how nice it was to the support from
This group as no one else really understands how emotional this all is I don't think. 

Not long for sone of you now.. 

Well how to fill the rest if the day.. Tv and pottering I think xx


----------



## Lizard39

Congratulations Teena. We had 3 out of 4 fertilise too & I was so chuffed, couldn't stop smiling on Saturday after we got the call!  Hope you are feeling really positive now   We had 2 gorgeous embryos put back on Monday & found out this morning that our third little embryo made it to blast, but wasn't quite good enough quality to freeze. They said this is very encouraging that it made it to blast & the 2 put back on Monday were very good grade B - 8 and 9 cell. It's made me feel real positive & happy. Enjoy relaxing this afternoon - I'm going to watch an episode of 'call the midwife'

Hope everyone is good & that not too much 'knicker checking' isn't going on  

Love to all, lizard xx


----------



## LittleFriend

Teena- good luck with your little embies for tomorrow! Are you having one or two transferred?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Congratulations teens & gd luck on becoming PUPO tomorrow.. Xxx


----------



## loopee8

Can I join this thread please? I have my IUI basting scheduled for 1230 tomorrow, so my OTD will be around Feb 9th. I have 1 x 19mm follicle so they gave me an Ovidrel injection at 12noon today. I have the morning off work so I can have a leisurely morning before the basting but then I am due in to work at 2pm....I figured it will help pass the time   I also can mainly sit at my desk so I won't be doing anything strenuous. I am expecting the procedure to just feel like a pap smear - if anyone has anymore insight please let me know!!!
Fingers crossed and baby dust to all of you due to test in February
xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Loopy. Welcome Hun n good luck for tomorrow. Xxxx


AFM. Just bought 6 clear blue digital tests, not tha I'm honna need them but though may as well...... Just to finalise things....


----------



## Boomania

Welcome Loopee! Good luck for tomorrow, it's very much like a smear. Just take it easy afterwards.  

Leighsa: 6!!!! Six 6 pregnancy tests!! Jesus, we're they on offer or something or were they a Waltons Multipack!! 
You'll only need one my girl and that's gonna read BFP, you can use the others as chopsticks!!

Boo xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

Just wondered how i goabout putting my details on the board? having ivf and otd 8th feb xx


----------



## Lizard39

Boo - your post had me     . I was thinking what on earth are you going to do with 6 tests Leighsa! I wasn't actually planning on buying any & just using the one the clinic gave us.


----------



## Pinot

Afternoon All,

Boo - love the Waltons comment 

*Loopee* - Hi  I've never had IUI so can't advise I'm afraid. My attitude is, it they don't recomment you take paracetamol/voltarol first, it won't be too bad 

*Leighsa* - you are a chemists dream you mad woman!

*Teena* - fab news on embies. Well done you and DH  I also had a Day 2 transfer last Sunday. Mind you, that feels like a lifetime ago!

*Lizard* - what encouraging news re your other little embie  Re Digital tests, there won't be any left. Leighsa has Oxford's supply 

AFM, I'm in a really foul temper. I can't help it. Have no idea what is wrong but am just in a rotten one. It must be the cyclogest as I'm normally quite even tempered! Embies are day 5 and should be snuggling in but can't help thinking they aren't 

Right, off to measure (.)(.)s


----------



## loopee8

thanks for your welcoming messages
I just had to update my profile because I am now 39! birthday was on Monday :-(

x


----------



## Lizard39

Ok...the madness has begun...firstly we have Leighsa buying up all the HPT kits from her town & now we have Pinot measuring her (.)(.)     what's with the (.)(.) measuring Pinot, though if it's going to cheer you up, then go for it!


----------



## Lizard39

Pinot - think of nice thoughts to get you back in a good mood or have a nice treat for dinner or pudding. We need you in a calm,   mood. Just think you have 2 little embryos going to blasts inside your wombs today....surely that has got to make you happy.....

Sending you lots of   &  

Lizard xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, bought 6 cause had HCG jab other day & have to est on OTD but ay come bk positive from jab so have to test for days after x
Bought them off eBay do much cheaper   

QUESTION.
Had 2 embryos put back.... Started with brown discharge for a day then bleed for 3 days

If one of my embryos have implanted & other didn't then surely i wouldn't be bleeding for so long right?


----------



## Boomania

Leighsa: remember the friend I was telling you about who lost I e embie and the other implanted? Well she was pregnant in nov and still has bleeds! Though not as bad. Scan states all is ok with other little been though. 
Ok, we will let you off with the multiple HPT kits on that basis. Your off the hook! Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom, lol.... Thx... When I test on 1st it will prob be a positive test but only cause of HCG jab..... So will test then everyday gor next few days xx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

mrs.scouse...17th Feb...month 4 of 100mg clomid...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi mrs scouse n welcome. Gd luck on ya clomid x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

AFM. 7dpt: 2 small pink spots, very clearly spots & brown discharge
        8dpt: bleed for 2.5 days.


Does this sound like implantation?


----------



## ameheath

Hi peeps.

My name is ame and today i have started the fantastic 2ww  
Im having iui treatment and this is my third attempt we have really gone to town this time with following the rules of diet and excersice in a hope that it will work for us.
Our OTD is 8th feb. Anyone else got that date or near to it?


----------



## Teena_Russell

Lizard, little friend and leighsa.. Thanks for your messages.
If 2 embies make it through the night then defo going for 2 to be transfered as this is our last go. Df suddenly realises what that can mean!! Ha ha. 
Lizard sounds like we have similar situation. I wasn't sure what happened if we have 3 embies tomorrow as only ever had one on our previous 2 attempts. Was very excited with the news today. Fingers crossed tomorrow I'll be joining you all on the 2WW.

Just watching one BOURN every minute I love it! 

Night all one more day further for everyone xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ameheath. Welcome Hun, congratulations on becoming PUPO..... 3rd time lucky for you huh....   
I'm testing 1st Hun x



Teens. Ya welcome Hun, gd luck for call tomorrow. X


----------



## Boomania

Hi Ame! Welcome aboard the journey! It may not be smooth but everyone on the board are here for you!
Good luck and lots Of   &  xxxx

Leighsa: sounds like it!!! They say its either pink (not red) or brown! I've not had either so unsure of any further info. Keep going girl. Xxxxx

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom. Thx Hun, I'm sure I saw you on the ivf Wales, previously caru thread... With Kara n them....


----------



## Boomania

I'm here. I'm there. I'm everywhere! Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom,     Xxx


----------



## annan1975

Loopee and Ame - welcome to the 2ww.  Hope you make it through with your sanity intact.

Teena - looks like it might be 3rd time lucky after all.  I sincerely hope this is your time.

Leighsa - my mum bled for a whole 5 months when she was pregnant with my sister.  I know 1983 is a long time ago, but at the time she was told that the bleeding may have been due to the loss of one twin.  I hope this helps a little.

Everyone else - sorry to be so impersonal, but I've just read 3 pages worth and by poor brain just can't take it all in at the moment.  Anyway, I hope all's well with you today. 

Afm - Nothing new to report other than a strange, verging on unpleasant tingling in my (.)(.).  I'm off to meet some friends for coffee, only I'll be drinking camomile tea (as the voices in my head are telling me not to risk decaf).  Yes I know, 7dp5dt and I've gone   for sure.


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*Teena* - Keep us posted! Have everything crossed for you 

*Leighsa* - Wish I could say confidently for you it was implantation but there's just no knowing hun  I had the teeniest pink smear on wiping (  ) when my embies were 11 days old on my successful cycle but tbh, I might have had it on all the negtive ones and just not noticed it??

*Ame and Mrs Scouse* - Welcome to the mad house  Ame, I'm testing officially 5th Feb but let's face it, the POAS-aholic will rear ugly head and MAKE me test early!!

*Danip* - I hope you're doing OK and haven't time to post rather than the fact you're struggling? The 2ww is HORRID. It's definitely something they don't prepare you for at the fancy welcome evening!

AFM, am feeling queasy  I know it's not morning sickness as embies 6 days old today and can't have started producing HCG and with DD I was sick from about 6 weeks so think I must have a bug of some description. Just what I need. At least I'm working from home today/tomorrow so can take it easy. Right, talking of which, best get on.

11 sleeps to go  
Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Lizard39

Pinot - its only 10 sleeps to go for us! Xx


----------



## Pinot

Oh yeah! Thought it was Wednesday    And I'll definitely test Friday and Saturday so really it's only 8


----------



## Lizard39

LOL Pinot - I wasn't planning on buying any HPT & just testing on OTD with the one the clinic gave us! Ask me that questions this time next week & I might have a different answer


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pinot. Jo on the dec/jan thread felt sick in 1st week of her 2ww... N now she just got a BFP......     


Hi lizard. Hope your good xx


Anna. Thx for the story Hun, gheeze tha was a long time ago, I was born in 81... A whole 30 years ago.....


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies,

Im now 5dpt, my 2 wee embies were transferred on day 2 on sat morning.  Is it around day 5 they may start to implant? What kind of symptoms might i have by now?  Does anyone have links to 2ww symptoms?

Hoping everyone is good and praying for some BFP soon xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi thunderbird. Here is that link you wanted

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

I think it may be a bit early for implantstion yet Hun as they were transferred on day 2
If they're transferred on day 3 then implantstion normally around day 6/7 so thinking you'd may be just after that.

Hope this helps
X


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks queen b for the link.  So im thinking around 8dpt would be around implantation for me?

Hope you are well hun xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeah more than likely hun.... Gd luck for a tx. I'm ok thx hun, still resting up, Lol.... I'm 10dpt. X


----------



## thunderbird21

Wishing you all the very best xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx Hun. You too cxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey girlies,

How are you all today?? I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps today! I'm 5dp5dt and had loads of symptoms already, cramping and indigestion have been quite bad and now i have painful boobs. I had been reading on other walls and seen how all the symptoms ive been getting have mostly been ending in BFNs...i'm petrified of testing early but these symptoms are doing my head in...i just want to know is it af signs or pregnancy. I'm tired of waiting now....rant over!!

Sorry for the me post and lack of personals... im just


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Maybe. Hun don't read too much into it everybody is different & individual bodies will experience different symptoms.... Try to relax Hun. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Boomania

Maybe: I'm 7dpt 3dt and ive no symptoms whatsoever! So I'm the other side of the coin and that is freaking me out! I already feel like its over! But that's what the 2ww does, it plays with our minds. Your symptoms sound normal to me, wished I had some sort of inkling that something good is happening down there. They don't call it rollercoaster for nothing!  

Boo xxxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Thanks girls, I know i really do try not to read into it...why does it bloody have to be 2weeks grrrr why not 2 days lol...have either of you tested yet, before your otd?? xxx


----------



## KittyRose8

Can I join this?
I had one Blasto transferred on Tuesday and have been told to test on the 7th Feb.... Feels like a million years away!
Sending luck and love to all of you             
xxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hi kitty, Welcome to the madhouse where we are all going slightly     xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Maybe, lol.... Or better still why can't they actually implant them for us, I mean they are able to make the embies they should be able to implant them.
My OTD is 1st feb but had an extra HCG shot on Monday so when I test it will prob be a positive test only cause of the HCG so have to test everyday, I have been emptied to test today (10dpt) just to see the 2 lines but most certainly will be false so gonna wait.


Kitty. Hi & welcome Hun, great news on blastocyst Hun... Gd luck x


----------



## Lizard39

Leighsa - I'm with on this one....with all the advances in medicine I'm surprised they can't implant them for us!


----------



## Boomania

I agree, why can't they do advanced procedures and create an embryo implantation! That would be amazing!! 

Maybe: I don't plan to test early. Might not even but a HPT until after OTD (I'm saying that now but I've 8 days to go yet!!).

Boo xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I'm gonna google it now, can they do implantation.... Thk goodness for google,
Xx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

How can you test after OTD?? Dont you have to call up your clinic on the day?

I suppose they cant do everything...babas have got to do some of the work them self.......lets hope we have strong little soldiers...my blasts mummy was a soldier and daddy still is so hang in there lil one x



            For us all...sent you all bubbles can i have some back pretty please xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok, can't find anything maybe it's far too advanced but maybe sometime in the near future. X


----------



## Boomania

Well let's create it ourselves! This time next year we'll be millionaires!!! 

I wasn't told specifically when to advise clinic  on the outcome, but that either way they have to be advised by law. But I don't think it has to be the exact day, I mean some  clinics might be closed that day or whatever. 

Boo xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

That would be a great advance in science Leighsa.

Boo - our OTD is a Sunday so they asked us to phone up on the Monday with the result! 

So, I'm 3dp3dt & my tummy is still little bloated & has a kinda dull ache. No cramps, sharp pains or AF type pained, just a dull sore ache!  

Lizard xx


----------



## Boomania

Lizard: I was bloated really bad since EC. It was really uncomfortable, thankfully it has subsided after about 9 days. Not nice. Xxx

Boo xxxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

comprende boo...i know diff clinics do diff things dont they?? seems strange really...why dont they do the same lol!!!

Lizard - it might still be the effects from your ec hun...i was in so much pain after ec..theres no way that id of been fit for a 3dt.. xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ok I'm 10dpt & just tested which quite clearly showed a huge red line, just the one x
Thought it be be positive cause of the HCG shot..... OTD is in 6 days, guess I'm out too


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Leighsa...don't rule it out yet remember a few things....it isn't your otd and its not the first wee of the day where your hcg is at its strongest..

It could just be a false neg hun... so still test on your otd you are not "out" of anything yet....           xxxxxxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Leighsa...don't rule it out yet remember a few things....it isn't your otd and its not the first wee of the day where your hcg is at its strongest..

It could just be a false neg hun... so still test on your otd you are not "out" of anything yet....           xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinot

My name is Pinot and I've managed approximately 4 hours since last looking at this thread 

*Leighsa* - I don't think you can take it reliably hun. Just keep hanging on in there 

*Thunderbird* - I'm just behind you having had a 2 day transfer on Sunday morning. Re implantation, an embryo will start implanting from day 5 onwards (so Tuesday for you, yesterday for me) and it can take several days. I was lucky enough to have BFP in 2009 (have a DD now) and I definitely had symptoms when the embies were 11 days old. So it can take a few days for things to be happening. I think any symptoms before this are purely progesterone related unfortunately.

*Maybe* - sending a big  try to ignore other peoples symptoms. I've seen many a post where women have had multiple BFPs and the 2wws have been different in terms of sypmtoms each time which is a bit 

I'm so fed up with this 2ww already!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Maybe I know Hun but I had a HCG shot on Monday so if anything it should show positive for that reaon surely...


----------



## Pinot

How strong was the HCG shot? Does your body metabolise them fast? I know from testing out my trigger shot one (don't recommend it by the way - very stressful testing for entire 2ww!) that mine was gone in about 5 days    not the 12 everyone quotes xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I'm not sure on does, maybe 100 but don't know.... It's only been 3 days since had it which is why it's odd poas is showing neg


Also lots of people get a positive reading 10dp3dt....x


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi everyone... Sorry so many different names on here can't remember them all.
Well just back from the clinic and have 2 grade 4 embryos on board and one being frozen. 
Very excited but know the next 2 weeks will be long but luckily got all you girls along for the ride. OTD for me is 11th feb.. Please can I be added.

So quick question I didn't get told how many cells my embroyos were just that they were top grade 4.. What's the cell number all about??

Am resting up today but find it so boring..

Hope y'all having a good day x


----------



## Pinot

*Teena* - yay  great news on embies. Grading is different from clinic to clinic. For example, mine has A (excellent), B (very good) etc and some use number systems. People often want to know the number of cells. So a day 2 embie should be anything from 2-4 cells (one of mine was a 4 and one was just dividing to a 5), a 3 day will be anything from 4-10 and a 5 day blast has loads (that's a technical term obviously  ) and yep, the 2ww can be boring as hell. Are you going back to work? I find it far easier than sititng around.

*Leighsa* - hmmmm, that's the limit of my knowledge hun. Sorry 

I'm getting totally fed up not being able to walk the dog  I feel like I need a good stomp around the hills to blow away a few cobwebs. Walking him is one of the few things I promise DH I won't do on 2ww for fear of him knocking me over - he's a bit clumsy (dog that is not DH!). Think I might skive off for a cuppa with my Nan for an hour xx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Thanks Pinot. Not back at work till next Wednesday however off to centre parks tomorrow! Wasn't sure whether to go but decided I'll just go and chill read and go for walks. Bit gutting that I can t go swimming or enjoyba glass of wine! But Hey hopefully it will be worth it and I'm hoping it might make the weekend go a bit quicker.. I worked all the way through my first one so gonna be more sensible now. 
Are you working?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jodie just called, she said 3 days is too soon for test to pick up HCG as it takes some time to work through body, has to go through over, kidneys etc before secretes into urine...
She said this is why they always advise 16 days before testing....told me to take test on OTD as planned but said not to worry as would of been a false reading....


Phew x


----------



## Lizard39

Phew indeed Leighsa...so NO testing til your OTD now.....


----------



## Boomania

Leighsa: at least you know now. Put your mind at rest. Xxxxx

Boo xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I know, just yold DH if my other 6 arrive tomorrow he has yo hide them til the 1st


----------



## Boomania

Put them in a block of ice in the freezer! Maybe next to the sausages!

Boo xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom.       Whatta brilliant idea...


----------



## Boomania

Though don't mistake the pee sticks as sausages! Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Imagine that.... Certainly wouldn't be able to serve them up.


----------



## Boomania

now that would be funny! Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol..... It's really quiet on here today x


----------



## Boomania

Yeah it is a bit, though saying that I still can't keep up with everyone's actions! Don't even know what I'm doing myself let alone everyone else!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, it does ET like that.    X


----------



## Lizard39

I feel a teeny weeny fed-up  don't know why just do! Started about an hour ago. Can't even have a soak in the bath to make me feel better...


----------



## loopee8

hello ladies
had my IUI basting today, the nurse said my DH's sperm was very good and 81million good ones were being basted! does that sound right to you!?!? She told me to wait 18 days before testing, so my OTD is FEB 13......good luck to me waiting that long before testing


----------



## Pinot

Evening Ladies,

*Leighsa* - I shall personally send the pee stick  if you test again! Well...............maybe the day before OTD!!!

*Teena* - yes I'm working but I'm a rep so I'm either working from home or picking customer visits where I can park near by and don't have to trek miles, up endless stairs to get there. I'd go stir crazy otherwise. I think it really depends on what you do. I think Centre Parcs is a GREAT idea. If they have a spa, you could at least get a lovely facial or manicure? I know what you mean about a glass of wine. I'm desperate for one 

*Loopee* - great news  DHs samples have always been around the 150 million mark except for the cycle where we got our BFP. He'd had a chest infection 8 weeks before and the count was 24mil. Still great but much lower so we were worried. Hey presto, along came DD. 80 mill is more than enough 

*Lizard* - sorry you're feeling low  I suspect it's a natural dip in positivity. For the first couple of days after ET it's exciting to think of them snuggling in and then for me, around day 4/5 you realise it's ages to OTD and get a bit fed up. Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?

AFM, been feeling sicky all day and getting "twinges" but no painful/large (.)(.)s (with my BFP it was like I had 2 space hoppers stuck on my front  ) so it's definitely the wretched cyclogest making me feel rubbish. hey ho. Just enjoying some TV and a nice (not) glass of milk.

Still 10 official sleeps to go - aaaaargh


----------



## vicstar

Hi please can i be added OTD 10/2/2012 thanx   

Think i am going a little   !! Only 2dp5dt and already questionning everything, aarrrrghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for that pinot.  So implantation might have happened tues past for me? Ooh exciting to hear you had symptoms when embies were 11 days old, so thats this tues coming for me and wed for you................   

All the very best to everyone xxx


----------



## JJ masters

Hi can I join this thread please My OTD is 4/2/12 thank you xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Welcome jenni.....


Vit star. Gd luck lovely for OTD... X


Pinot.       Sounds like you gt all good signs to me Hun.   


Looped. Gd luck Hun for OTD xx


Lizard. Oh sweetie, hope your ok n feeling better hun. Xxxx


----------



## P4TP

Hi just a quick one been back at work super early today and the message I sent yesterday didn't send as iPad died.

Feeling the odd twitch or ache, sore boobs ( heavy more than anything I think), tired but struggling to get to sleep,otherwise seem to be ok had a barnyard with DH Tuesday where he hadn't walk dog or done a lot by 4pm then said he was tired, I got bit annoyed and said it would be his fault if it didn't work( didn't mean it but couldn't take it back ) anyway yesterday he spent 5.5 hrs spring cleaning the house on his hands and knees for about an hour of it and walked the dogs.

Hope u are all not going to  , will try and catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## onechance24

Hello ladies,

Can I join you?  Had my ET today, one lovely day 3 embryo


----------



## Teena_Russell

Welcome to all the new ladies.. Seems lots of us had our transfers today. Leighsa I know what you mean about testing.. I have 6 in a bag from my other attempts and made df take them to work today so I'm not tempted... I have rested up today but have had to come to bed early as bored, and keep eating as other half out. 16 sleeps!


----------



## Pinot

Still 10   sleeps. Will this 2ww ever end??

Right, am going to watch some TV rather than give myself a headache reading too much on here - which of course I'll then think is a symptom   

Night all,
Pinot xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Teena. Lol....... Gd to hear ya resting up. X


Pinot. Have a gd might hun x


----------



## annan1975

Good morning and welcome to all the new ladies.  It's the first day of the weekend here and, for the first time, I can't wait for it to be over.  I have my first blood test tomorrow, 9dp5dt and I'm very nervous.  They normally test around 8am and issue the results around 5pm, so tomorrow's going to be a long day.

Pinot - thanks for pointing out that most symptoms early on, are probably due to the cyclogest.  Other than mild cramping on 3-4dpt and slightly fuller, tingly (.)(.), I don't have any other symptoms so your post was reassuring.

Leighsa - I hope those tests will be well hidden.  I started to feel the need to test yesterday, but I'm terrified the result won't be the one I'm praying for.

Everyone else - as far as possible, keep calm and carry on.


----------



## katben

Morning ladies!

Please may I join? I'm 3dp5dt with one embie on board! OTD 4th Feb. Wouldn't normally mention this to a room full of strangers (tx and 2ww will do funny things to you lol), but my boobs are quite sore...little nervous as this is usually a sign of impending AF... Reading back on here though, this may be due to Cyclogest? Oh I hope so!!

I recognise a couple of people from the jan/feb board 

Good luck everyone..no POAS til we're supposed to!! xx


----------



## JJ masters

Hi katben welcome to 2ww my OTD is also 4/2/12 and I have 2x blasties on board, I have been feeling very uncomfortable sore (.)(.) can sleep etc, I think it is the cyclogest plus the fact our minds are working over time picking up on every twindge ache pain and blowing it out of proportion lol xx


----------



## katben

Thanks JJMasters! I really hope that's all it is! My consultant refused to transfer 2 blasts as he said my ovaries were still enlarged and I was at high risk of OHSS   I cried a bit and did some begging but he stood firm and said it would be medical malpractice to transfer two! Still, I've got two snow babies  When was your transfer? Are you at work over these two weeks? xx


----------



## JJ masters

My transfer was on 24/1 they didn't want to put two back but there wasn't any medical reason I couldn't so they couldn't really say no , I'm off work for 2ww but only cos I'm a health care assistant and my job involves alot of lifting and pulling so I thought it was better to be safe than sorry, but I'm going mad lol only day 3 and I'm pulling my hair out lol x


----------



## katben

Your transfer was the same day as mine!!  I really pushed for two, they always try and talk you out of it though...I can see why he didn't with me, I couldn't really expect him to put his career on the line for me, but was still a little upset! I look after adults with Learning Difficulties so I'm off work too, as lots of lifting, rolling, wheelchairs, and a bit of challenging behaviour! I know what you mean - DH is on 12 hour shifts too so I'm on my own for 13 hours today! Whereabouts are you, which clinic were you at? xx


----------



## KittyRose8

Hi ladies - feel as though I am starting to go a little   already and only 3 days down.
My boobs are really sore and have grown massively (something that doesn't normally happen when I get AF) and yesterday I had lots of twinges which I am praying was my little embie making itself at home. I had a day five transfer so yesterday was day seven which would be a about right.
I hate to ask this but there is literally no one else i can ask - is anyone else consipated? I am really suffering and guessing it is due to the progesterone. What is safe to take/do to ease it?
Sticky baby dust to you all.
Kx


----------



## LittleFriend

Argh!  I'm 4dp5dt and have no symptoms apart from the odd twinge but apparently according to those on here it seems like they are from the pessaries. I'm on knicker watch whenever I go for a wee. My boobs are already big so not noticed anything there. My OTD is 3rd Feb (a week today) and keep googling when the earliest I can take a HPT is, even though I promised DH I wouldn't. I've even googled having blood tests nearby to see if I have hcg levels and if they are doubling two days later!


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies

I have been going over and over this all night and driving myself     !! To test early or not?? 

Been doing some sums and i have worked out I had 5dt ET on 24/1, i took pregnyl on 17th Jan, and had EC on 19th Jan. So if that was a normal cycle, i would have ovulated on 19th Jan and then 14 days later which is the 2nd Feb would be when you would test on a normal 28 day cycle    Give a couple of days for pregnyl shot to go i would have said test on 4th Feb??

But my OTD is 10th Feb   Which is 25 days after taking pregnyl shot?? Surely i could test early?? What do you think?? Its doing my head in


----------



## JJ masters

Katben please be careful if you think you shouldn't do it then don't, I'm from Ashford in Kent and my clinic is chaucer in Canterbury take care xx

Kittyrose om on 3dp5dt and my boobs feel massive but this happened last time too so I think it's all the drugs to be honest but yesterday and this morning I was laying on sofa totally still and I had twindges right in side my stomach low down and I know this sounds   but it felt like something was burying itself lol maybe just me over thinking everything lol as for constipation I haven't suffered from it and don't know what you can take but I'm sure someone will come along with a answer soon xx


----------



## JJ masters

Vicstar my ET Was 24/1 and it was 5 day transfer and my OTD is 4/2 xx


----------



## julesrules

Good morning ladies, 
Please will you add me to this thread.
My OTD is Friday 3rd February 2012, we've had our 3rd cycle of IVF and have managed to get 2 x day 5 blastocysts transferred on Monday 23rd jan, 
I wish all of you lots of luck - its in the lap of the gods 
Love 
Jules xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Kitty - get yourself some organic linseed & soak a teaspoon in orange & drink this 2 or 3 times a day. Also have 6-7 prunes per day & this should sort you out - well it does for me  

Vicstar - I know ever clinic is different but you do see to have a long wait til OTD.our clinic says 16 days past EC, irrespective of what day you had ET. So if you were at my clinic you'd be testing on 4th Feb (if I've done my maths correct!)

LF - don't worry about to symptoms, I lady on the Dec/Jan cycling buddy thread just got a BFPthis morning and she said she had little symptoms...easy said than done I know! 

Katben - sorry you couldn't have 2 put back, but obviously your Dr was thinking of you  

Annan- gd luck with your blood test tomorrow - wow that's a long time to wait from 9am til 5pm! 

JJ - how are you today? 

Jules - welcome to this thread  

Hello to everyone else, Leighsa, Danip, one chance, ladybird, boo, looped, Pinot, Thunderbird & Teena (sorry if I missed anyone!)

Lots of   &   to everyone.

Lizard xx


----------



## Lizard39

Vicstar - meant to say...why don"t you phone your clinic and double check they have the right OTD for you?


----------



## vicstar

Hmmm Lizard I might just do that. It just seems so long away. I know they say 18 days at our clinic from ET but if i had had a 3 day transfer, which would have been on 22nd Jan, then 18 days later would be the 8th. I might test every day from 7th maybe  
JJ, thanks that seems a more realistic date, i'm thinking of doing somewhere inbetwen 7th and 10th or just every day!!!


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

*Vicstar* - that does seem like a nutty amount of time to wait. What do they think you're incubating? An elephant 

*Kitty* - gross question but are you taking your pessaries  ? If so, could try switching IYKWIM! Failing that, exactly what Lizard suggested and apple juice is good natural remedy too

*Katben* - I should imagine your cons is also worried about your age with 2 embies - you're lovely and young 

Hi to all the new ladies and everyone else 

9 sleeps to go!!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hello ladies How are you all

   i hope xxx

Hello to all the lovely new ladies starting there 2ww....let the fun begin xx

Everyone who is thinking of testing early...DONT DO IT      It really isn't worth it (talking from experience) I have tested already and i'm only 6dp5dt...and now im questioning the outcome and thinking the worse...it really isn't nice!

Kitty - Just to let you know, i had constipation from EC, which was bloody awful as my tummy heart too much too push! Try eating some high fibre foods i.e prunes, raisans, sultanas, bran flakes, and drink plenty of water to loosen your stools...it works!!

Soo, my symptoms are starting to twindle abit now, but i can't seem to shift the indigestion (apparently it's a sign that your baby will have lots of hair) I hope its true     Still got tiny twinges and boobies are rather heavy, has anyone developed low back pain 

6 sleeps to go wahoooooo xxx


----------



## vicstar

Haha Pinot, maybe I am!! 
I def have sore boobs and rather big boobs too, much to DH's delight!!  Thats all tho, nothing else to report.
I have everything crossed for us all         xx


----------



## katben

Vicstar - my DH was rather pleased when he glanced over the other day and noticed my boobs had grown too!! lol. My clinic say 16 days after EC, regardless of when ET was! 

Pinot - Thank you 

JJ - Luckily I'm not at work, my lovely GP has signed me off until OTD! I'm at LWC Darlington. xx

Lizard - I know he was! And we have one, which was even up for discussion for a bit! 

x


----------



## lancs Lass

Ladies on my DEIVF I had my ET on day 17, when they were 5 days old. Therefore I reckon if a normal cycle I could test on the 29th as in 28 days from begining, or 26th/27th as in embryos being 14 days old. I started with that pre period aching feeling yesterday afternoon and it has got stronger today. I tested this am because gutted re the period about to come feeling and the test was negative      .

Not supposed to test until next wed 1st of Feb - but I do believe it is all over!   

I will continue with meds etc. until Wed & then test again but I have to say I think my babies have not stuck!


----------



## emma08

Hi Ladies

Can i join you all. I'm 6dp5dt, Ive had tummy cramps on and of since et and very heavy painfull boobs  but this has now eased off today and this morning had a bit of brown discharge which i thought was the start of af but had nothing since...........i dint know what to think now! anyone know if this is normal?

Katben I'm also at LWC Darlington x

Emma x


----------



## Lizard39

Welcome Emma & LL to this thread. 

LL - I'm 4dp3dt & have had a bloated dull aches tummy since EC, sore sentive nipples & boobs kinda heavy - which could be side effects of cyclogest but  not  re your brown discharge, it could be implantation bleeding here's   tat it is.

Emma - I don't really understand how DEIVF works ( in terms of dates etc), but sending you a big   &   it's your little one(s) snuggling in tighter & not signs of AF. Keep taking the meds & test on your OTD. 

Hi to everyone else!   hope managing to keep your spirits up! I know....easier said than done! 

Lizard xx


----------



## vicstar

Lanclass - please don't give up hope yet, you are only 8dp transfer yet. There is time yet to get a positive, they may only just be snuggling in now which is giving you the cramps       for you xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Vicstar - did you phone the clinic to check you OTD?


----------



## lancs Lass

Hi Emma - I am due to test on the 1st but really worried about the pre period aches that started yesterday and test staying negative that I did this am. I have had the bloated, windy, gut ache feelings over last two weeks but these feel like period pains, but no discharge yet. You been good and not tested? I think if only a little discharge try not to worry.     

Thanks Lizard, I am DE & Emma has had the discharge. My boobs were a little sore but that gone now, but as you say prob the meds.

Thanks vicstar just I am so worried now! My DH says we are not doing another cycle and I so need this to work as we all do!


----------



## emma08

No i havent  tested yet, im scared to to know the out come incase its negative as this is our last go at it 
I have just done IVF not DEIVF


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi,
Please can you add me to the list  Today I had a 3dt of 2 top grade 8-cell embryos. My OTD is the 7th February.

Good luck everyone x

Jenny


----------



## lancs Lass

Good luck Emma, this is our first DE but was supposed to be our last ditch attempt! Think if this does not work I will have the extremely hard job of trying to get DH to have another go! Although we would have to go back on the donor wait list as used all our DE.


----------



## emma08

Fingers crossed you wont need another go hopefully this will be your time, its still only early if your not meant to test till the 1st


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi everyone

I am new to this thread and on my 2ww. I have 2 day 5 embies on board and my OTD is 5/2/12. 
I have also been having period pain like symptoms, but I had the exact same 1s wen I was pregnant with my son so still keeping my hopes up. I'm sure that ur pains cud be that 2


----------



## Lizard39

Sorry Emma & LL for getting you mixed up! 

Tracy-Ann - snap - my OTD is 5 feb too. How are you finding the wait. I've been fine but a bit fed up last night and then agin this afternoon feeling a bit fed-up  Promised myself I woudn't but joined the knicker watching club today  

Jenny - congrats on being PUPO today  

Lizard xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi travy Ann. Welcome hun. 


Jenny. Welcome Hun. 


Hi Emma, welcome. 


Lancs. oh hunny you tested, still test on the 1st hunny, it's not over...mi have same OTD  as you   


Hi katban


Hi to anybody I've missed x


----------



## wanty

Hi guys just thought I wd join as my OTD is 5th feb after having 15 days on stimms, and a 5 day et with a partial blast. 

Other than the usual symptoms of bruises, gloating, constipation from the prontogest, clexane and other drugs, insomnia is what is knackering me out. Trying not to over think but not got any 2ww symptoms ...

Wishing everyone besets of luck.


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Lizard, I have been fed up all week, off work and bored so all I can think about is OTD. Not started knicker watch yet though I figure I still have a week before Im due if no BFP. Sure I'll be on knicker watch real soon though.

Wanty y u on clexane hun?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi n welcome wanty.


----------



## Pinot

Evening Ladies,

Hello to all newcomers  Loads of posts today so apologies no personals but need to read back. Must do better in future 

*Lizard* - isn't it taking FOREVER! Sorry to hear you were down in the dumps today  I've had a busy day so not had chance to dwell but having said that, who knows how I'll be feeling in 5 minutes from now!

*Lancs Lass* - it is WAY to early to test  I would ignore the period pain, it's probably the progesterone. If you really need to test early (and I totally get it being a serial tester on occasion!) I'd go with Sunday and Tuesday! Fingers crossed

AFM, had a lovely afternoon in town. Bought 2 size 10 tops in the hope it will trigger the law of sod and that I'm too pg to wear them soon! Nuts I know  And we're having chinese tonight. yum! DH is trying to persuade me to chill out and have a glass of red wine. Think he's trying to negate his guilty conscience! I shant though. Although I know it would make absolutely no difference to the outcome, if we get a BFN next week, I just couldn't live with myself. Hey ho, another Becks Blue it is then!

Right, have a lovely evening all,

Pinot xx


----------



## Boomania

Well ladies it's all over for me I'm afraid, AF paid an early visit this afternoon. Spent a few hours crying. Totally gutted. 

But there's still a lot of you ladies due to test over the next days/weeks so bring us good news with BFP's.

Thanks for all your support over the past few weeks. You've all been amazing. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom. Oh Hun I'm sorry, a bleed doesn't mean it's over hun, I would still test on OTD.... Lots women have bleeds in early pg hun. X sending you big    X


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Boomania, I am sorry, Babes   Did you take a HPT?  Just in case - never stop your meds till you're 300% sure...

Wow, everyone.  It's like 2 days since I last checked in, and this thread has flown... Like page 19 and it's not even February yet - I keep checking to see I have the correct thread!

I'm off for EC tomo...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kitty. Gd luck for tomorrow Hun xxx


----------



## Pinot

Oh *Boo*, that's rubbish for you  This is clearly not a medical opinion, but if it were me, I'd go and drown your sorrows in the bottom of a wine glass. Clearly won't help but will taste nice  I hope you're not working over the weekend and can spend some time together. Sending you both a big 

Love Pinot xx


----------



## P4TP

Help, really started panic I had a curry yesterday and had a really bad stitch in my side this morning. The curry had was probably medium , I usually have hot should I be worried didn't even think that I shouldn't have it .


----------



## Boomania

Cheers you bunch of fabulous ladies!! Your all too kind with your support. Much appreciated.
The glass of wine sounds tempting, but it seems strange to say that after not drinking alcohol for so long I'd kinda feel like I'm breaking the law!!! Daft I know!

Will still do hpt on OTD only to confirm with clinic the results. Xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Danip I'm sure it will be fine Hun, I've been getting stitches on n off however, my clinic advises no spices, that's prob the one thing I've found hard as I love eveything hot with lots spice. X


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Welcome all you newcomers...there is lots of us now!!!

Boo.. I agree with Leighsa, its not over yet...still test on OTD....lots of    for you    

Queen - Hey hunny how are you feeling today? I hope no POAS today   

Danip - I don't think it matters what you eat to be honest, the embies will be doing there thing to hang on in there a curry isn't gonna do any damage...i've just stayed off the preg related stuff ie liver, soft cheese etc you'll be fine hun!! TBH i had a nandos tonight he he

Pinot - hello chick how are you?

Kitty - Gd Lk for tomorrow       

AFM - In a   mood right now, DH being a   and i'm so mentally drained...so overall.... day!!

Hello to everyone i have missed xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi maybe... I'm k today thx chick been out all day with DH went into Cardiff for lunch.
No poas today    But my clear blue digitals arrived today, on the mantle piece looking at me.... I'm not gonns test til OTD I already know the result anyway so OTD will just finalise it for me. 
Hope ya ok xx


----------



## P4TP

Maybe baby- I don't think anybody gets through this process without some disagreements, so many hormones in the air. Had a few words with DH this week did clear the air though!  Try and stay relaxed x


----------



## Sarah31970

Please can you add me to your board
On the dreaded 2 WW, IVF - OTD 6-2-12
Thanks


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Sarah,welcome... Gd luck for OTD lovely. X how ya getting on in 2ww?


----------



## annan1975

Hi all and welcome to all the newcomers!  Sorry for the lack of personals, but there are now so many names to remember (for someone who's struggling to know what day of the week it is).

Boomania - it's not over until the OTD, please don't give up hope.  Sending   your way.

Pinot - welcome to knicker watch, I can't believe you've held out so long!

Maybe baby - my husband keeps rolling his eyes in a......oh, it's just her hormones, kind of way.  Unfortunately, the eye rolling is more likely to cause steam to erupt from my ears rather than calm me down.  Hope you're having a better day today.

Afm - I had my first Hcg test this morning so I'm just waiting for the call.  I'm 9dp5dt and it's been 14 days since EC.  I've been really tempted to test, but am absolutely terrified - until you know for sure you've still got hope, haven't you?  I know some people get a feeling for what their result might be, but I really have no idea at all. 
Wishing you all well, hope we get our BFPs


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies    

Boom - really sorry    maybe you shud still wait for OTD tho hun just to be 150% sure  

Danip - i'm sure a curry would not do anything, try not to worry, if they are going to implant they will whether or not you have a curry. A little bit of what you enjoy never hurts. All i am doing is avoiding pg related food, blue cheese, pate etc (not that i eat a lot of it anyway) How you feeling other than that??

Pinot - haha    good thinking might do that myself, an excusse to go shopping!!!  

Kitty - good luck   

AFM - not impressed with DH last night, i went out with friends for tea, came home and he had left all his washing up in sink , tea stuff everywhere and generally been a lazy ****.   How am i supposed to be taking things easy and when he just takes the ****. Considering everything been thru in last few weeks i don't think its much to ask that i go out for tea once!! Not impressed. He moans when i dont relax and when i do he dont help!!

Hope everyone else is okay today!!? Sorry for lack of personals but its hard to keep up!!xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Good luck Annan1975 xxx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks victstar.Phoned my clinic, got through to a bird who was clearly miffed I interrupted her morning coffee break!!! Told her what I was experiencing (she isn't a nurse just a desky), she then went to a doctor to ask. The only advice was that if I'm bleeding extremely heavy and clots etc to go to my nearest A&E, but to carry on with my prescribed meds (which is just cyclogest....which I'll continue with anyway). And that's it really. Not that I was expecting too much but I feel better for ringing. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom, oh Hun sty to hear about the desky..some people huh. If ever you want advice come on here we are all medically professional, lol.... Don't know if this helps Hun but when I started bleeding on cyclogest, I was taking 2 a day morning and night, 400mg. Thry yold me yo up dose & to take 3 a day.... It won't harm you but will only do you good.... Gives you enough orogestetone just incase there isn't enough in ya body, they should if yold you thst....
Try take 1 extra each day Hun x


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

*Danip* - the stitch is a good sign. I had it with my one successful cycle and i've seen many others with BFPs say the same. As for eating curry, it ABSOLUTELY won't harm your embies. Unless you're putting it in the wrong end 

*Boo* - don't you just want to climb down the phone sometimes and strangle people  I had to go to my clinic once on a Sunday cos I'd run out of GonalF as the nurse on the Fri had given me the wrong dose. Seriously, you'd have thought they were doing ME a favour. Had to try hard not to remind her I had no desire to spend my sunday at a clinic solving a balls up by THEM. AAAARGH. Am ar5ey now on your behalf!

*Annan* - please hurry up and post. It's driving me mad 

*Vicstar* - I've just re-introduced my DH to the ironing board. I feel they've become distinctly distant with each other in the last few years 

AFM, I fear you may have to send the  Bought 2 tests this morning and now the madness is setting in - aaargh. Not touched them yet but am sooooo tempted. Getting a shocking spot which usually happens just before AF so feeling bit down in the dumps.

Right, am off to find our chickens who seem to have decided next doors garden is infinitely better than ours.

8 sleeps to go  Yeah right, who am I kidding?!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Sarah31970

I have just read the whole of this thread and it's so reassuring that there are others out there that just get it!!! 

Thanks to those that bring the humour (which I think is great medicine - I did lol a couple of times) as without it I think we could all go a little . 
Even though I have had 6 previous treatments - this is the first time I have posted, thank u for the welcome post Queen B - 

And yes I am too over analysing  every twinge - pull - spasm - ache ( I hate cyclogest, I think it should be re classified as a mind altering drug).


Sas x


----------



## P4TP

Thanks maybe baby, victstar and leighsa and especially Pinot u did make me Laugh. Felt like kicking myself was doing so good about not getting stressed out and then started getting really upset about something that is too late to change , if embie doesn't like a little bit of spice it is definitely not come from DH and my body. 

Sarah- I completely agree just have to ignore every sign and symptom but it down to the cyclogest,the only true answers that test and what will be will be , fingers crossed for u  .

Lizard- how was your evening, are u holding up ok ?


Vicstar  - I know what u mean they think that when you are out they can stop trying, I don't think they truly understand the stress we but on ourselves through and the effects the drugs have on us . All we ask is for a little bit of consideration. Until I had to endure this I too was completely in the dark. Don't u just want to shake them. My DH answer is well at least he will be out of the country for a few months so won't have to put up with the hormones soon, big mistake they have phones their and he has to come back sometime  hahaha!


----------



## annan1975

Hi to all, hope you're enjoying your weekend.  I've had my results back and though progesterone and oestrogen were high, hcg was only 0.1 .  I couldn't get any sense out of the nurse, she kept trying to tell me that the result was good (I'm 9dp5dt)?!  I'm waiting for a Dr to get back to me, but the clinic closes in 45 mins so I don't hold out much hope.  It's not officially over until Tuesday, but I've lost hope to be honest .  I'm devasted as this was our only chance - IVF is so expensive in Dubai and DH doesn't know from one month to the next if he'll have a job to go to. Would appreciate any honest feedback right now.


----------



## annan1975

Sorry, it's me again.  I've just been back in touch with the clinic to find there was never going to be a phone call as there are no Drs there!  I don't know why I'm surprised as this is typical of Dubai!  Anyway, the nurse tells me I'm not 9dpt, but 8dpt!  She said something about the first day being 0.  I had my ET on the 19th Jan, so ladies what does that make me?


----------



## Pinot

*Annan* - sending a massive  firstly. Basically, the day of egg collection is day 0 as they generally fertilise overnight and become day 1 the next day. So your embies are either 13 or 14 days old (8 or 9dp5dt). There are MANY schools of thought on this. I've read on this forum the average OTD is 15 days past EC but mine for example is 16 (therefore when the embies are 16 days old). I would suggest you do HPTs until Tuesday if you have them? The problem on here is for every woman who gets a BFP just 5dpd5dt, there are women that get them at 12dp5dt. So what I'm trying to say in a long winded, waffly way, there's just no way of knowing my lovely.

Hang in there xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I'm currently on the 3rd day of my 2WW, and have already been getting sharp pains on my right-hand side.  I have looked into this, and according to the treatment booklet that we got from the hospital, this could be a sign that the ovaries could be calming down after being stimulated.  I hope this is correct.  I see according to the other postings that some of you ladies are experiencing pain as well.  I don't mind suffering some pain if it is going to result in a positive test.   

Bye for now.


----------



## Dolphins

Oh! By the way my OTD is 7th Feb.

xx


----------



## annan1975

Pinot - thanks for that.  I'm normally a glass half full girl but this has really knocked me for six.  I have to go back in on weds for another blood test but I'll be testing in a couple of days with an HPT - I just don't want to believe it's over. 

Susan - welcome and good luck.


----------



## marilyn2015

Can you add me to the growing list. Had ET today of a 2 cell 2 day embryo. Had a very difficult EC, have endometriomas. Have some lower abdominal discomfort since EC, worse since ET, dont know whether its the Crinone am very worried. Will have to go get more advice as endo getting worse since surgery and two rpunds of IVF have not helped I think. Not feeling very positive. Hi to all the ladies currently in the crazy 2 WW. My OTD is 11th February.


----------



## P4TP

So tired , I have been awake 2 hrs after bein woken by a neighbours car any loud sound seems to be waking me , so annoyed I am usually such a heavy sleepy. Now I am hungry too !


----------



## Delgirl1979

Hi Girlies,

im on my 2ww   and yes its driving me crazy too, they transfered 2 embryos on day 2   1 was a cell 2 and 1 was cell 4 on thur 26th Jan. My OTD is Thur 9th Feb its driving me insanse 
Out of all the treatmment and feeling like crap all the time i find this 2ww the worst part, why o why is life not simple and once they transfer they can say YES YOU ARE NOW PREGNANT!!!  

This is my 2nd icsi cycle and i hope to god this one works, i have one more free try after this and if it doesnt work i dont think we will pay for it.
Just out of curiosity i dont suppose anyone knows how much the oxford unit charge??

Well here to waiting with you all and i will keep you posted


----------



## JJ masters

Morning everyone every thread has gone quiet lately  have we all gone mad and cant even type now    
Hi degirl Margret & Susan and anyone else I might of forgot 
And hi and   for everyone else 

AFM- I'm 5dp5dt and I am officially    
Every little thing I'm over Analyzing aaaarrrhh
Although Friday night I did have a very vivid dream about my rabbits in particular my female rabbit very weird as she spoke to me   ( told you I'm  ). Anyway it was bugging me why I dreamt that so yesterday I looked it up in my dreams explained book and dreaming about a rabbit = a strong link to fertility 
and fri/ sat would be the time my blasties would be attaching themselves to my womb Lol    it's a good Oman 
Xx


----------



## broody23

Hi all

I had my 2nd iui on 27th jan, my otd is the 10th of feb which seems a lifetime away. Am trying to take it easy but at the same time keep busy so I don't drive myself mad.

I am already over analysing everything, lol. Last time I got a bfn and had lots of cramping, this time I have had hardly any twinges but don't know whether this is a good sign or not.

I feel a lot more positive this time but at the same time I am terrified of getting my hopes up and being so disappointed on my otd.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww

Broody xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Good morning ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies & congratulations on being PUPO. Thought I'd start the day with a positive post;

1) firstly I feel so much better this w/e. I now realise being at home all last week (mon-wed as sick and thurs-fri working from home) wasn't the best for me. I think it was the working from home part that got to me and I was bored and a teeny-weeny bit fed up. This w/e I was out for a drink with hubby on Friday night, popped to the shops yesterday for an hour and ended up going out for dinner with friends last night. The net result....I have enjoyed myself, laughed and actually forgot about the 2ww quite abit. So, my words of wisdom...plan some nice things in your 2ww as makes time go by quicker and you'll feel better  

2) the friends we went out for dinner with are about 30 weeks pregnant with ICSI. My friend did NOT experience any symptoms in her 2ww...so no implantation bleeding/spotting, no cramps, no lower back ache, no nausea, no sore (.)(.) etc, etc. I wanted to share this with everyone and say 'we are all completely different and our bodies react differently'. Some ladies will have no symptoms, some will have lots and some will have afew and get a BFP   and others will have no symptoms, some will have lots of symptons and some will have afew and get a BFN  . 

Wishing you all a wonderful relaxing Sunday & sending much  

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Pinot

Mornin' All,

*Lizard* - glad you're feeling more positive  I must admit, I find it far easier to keep myself busy/distracted with stuff. Nothing to active/physical, just catching up with friends, seeing family etc.

*Danip* - Rubbish time of the morning to be awake and hungry. You should have had some curry  Let's hope it's a time of the day you become very familiar with in 9 months time!!

*Margaret and Delgirl* - hi fellow 2 day transfer ladies  Good things come in little parcels so let's hope that's what our embies are  *Delgirl *- Oxford are £3,100 for straight IVF then plus drugs. My drugs are about 2 grand but then I've got crappy failing ovaries so need enough GonalF to kick start an elephant. If you want more info on OFU, PM me 

*JJ* - you're at the worst point of the 2ww I think. So nearly there but still seems like ages to wait still. I hope that dream was an omen. Talking of going  though, I grabbed a random coathanger yesterday from the bottom of the wardrobe and it was a "Mum 2 be" one! I'd put all maternity stuff in the loft so was like, OMG, it's an omen! DH just laughed and walked off!

*Annan* - how are you feeling my lovely?

*Leighsa* - where have you gone?? Are you OK?

AFM, I'm in a bit of a tiz! TMI coming up by the way.........................last night getting in to bed, nipped to the loo and there was "light pink/beige" mixed in with the cyclogest goo. Tbh, if I hadn't had a panty liner on, I probably wouldn't have even noticed it. Sent me in to a spin as I read back and I had exactly the same thing (but just 24 hours later) on the 2ww that gave us DD. I haven't had it on the other 7 failed tx. So this should be a great thing, but it isn't cos I can feel my hopes getting up and am worried they will just come crashing back down in a week and I'll be heartbroken  I then made DH scrutinise (.)(.)s for signs of growth (he was delighted as you can imagine!) and he does think they are slightly fuller. Although tricky to tell as to be quite frank, after breastfeeding I certainly wouldn't pass the pencil test  Sorry for rambling like a madwoman 

Right, am off to pull self together. Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## LittleFriend

Morning!

Lizard- such wise words. Keeping busy is wonderful for the 2WW. I also think avoiding FF helps a bit as it stops you thinking about it 24/7. I hardly came on here yesterday and felt so much better than when I'm on all evening clicking F5 over and over. 

Pinot- fingers crossed for you. 

As for me 6dp5dt, I still haven't bought any HPTs to tempt myself to test early. OTD is Friday 3rd December so I'm at the halfway point of the 2WW


----------



## KittyRose8

Ok starting to go a little   now.. 5dtd5t.... OTD is Tues 7th but have worked out I could do one from the 2nd. Going to give it one more week and go for the 4th/5th when at least my DH will be home ( he works away in the week).is that a terrible idea? I am over analysing every tiny pain/twinge and driving myself insane. Does anyone know if it hasn't worked when AF would arrive? Convinced I am getting AF pains. Everyone said this would be the worst bit and it really really is.


----------



## LittleFriend

Kitty- I'm a day ahead of you (6dp5dt) as I had blasto transfer on Monday. My OTD is 3rd Feb so I reckon you could test on 4th Feb (not that I'm encouraging early testing)!


----------



## annan1975

Hi all, everyone seems to be sounding pretty sane at the moment.

Pinot - hope the discharge is a good sign, keeping my fingers crossed for you.  The doctor called this morning and confirmed that nothing short of a miracle will get us our BFP on weds.  We have some day 6 blasts on ice, but I'm not sure how good they are.  Anyway, day 6 blasts are half as likely to result in a BFP than day 5 ones.  Today's been a real struggle, I can't wait for DH to come home.  Meantime, I'm toying with the idea of calling my mum who, incidently, has no idea what we've been up to.


----------



## Boomania

Annan: sorry to hear of you're struggle. It's hard to hear words like that from our doctors. Maybe call your mum, she may be a great comfort to you, or would she be z bit angry for you not telling her in the first place? Though saying that there's not a lot people can say to us as comfort as nothing said will make it easier. My AF started good and proper this morning, I will still go for my blood test at the Heath tomorrow to confirm the negative, rather than put myself through this until my OTD on Friday. I was awoken by having an orgasm (tmi!!!) for no reason, it was followed by severe cramps then a while later I thought I needed a poo (tmi again!) but instead red blood drained from me. And has done ever since. 

Miracles happen and I'm hoping by Wednesday you will get good news.   

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Pinot

*Annan* - sending a huge  I have no knowledge of day 6 blasts and success rates I'm afraid so can't help on that score. Does your Mum live near by? Perhaps talking to her would be a good thing. This whole process is utter pants and I sympathise hugely

*Boo* - you poor thing. Administering another huge


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Pinot, how are you today? Xxxx


----------



## annan1975

Boo -  I'm so sorry to hear that you're AF arrived, how are you feeling?  There really are no words of comfort I can offer, other than to say you're not alone and I can truly understand how you feel.  Sending you    

Pinot - I can't bring myself to call my mum, I don't think she'd understand as she refers to her child rearing 30s as a bit of a waste - she's not the most maternal, bless her.  She is however, fab in a crisis, but she's a 7 hour flight and 4 hour drive away - I'm in Dubai and she's in the North of Scotland.  I know I'll end up calling eventually, but I think I'll wait until I can string a coherent sentance together.


----------



## Boomania

Annan: maybe your right, seeking comfort from someone who's never gone through this can be hard as they won't understand and you'll feel worse sometimes, it'll be hard for them too to know what to say. My mum rang me yesterday and I told her about my bleeding etc and her response was neither here not there. I guess she didn't know what to say and was just finding words to try and make me feel better. So I'm not blaming her, I wouldn't know what words to say to someone about something I've never experienced.

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies can I join you & get added to the list?

I had a 2 day transfer yesterday - OTD 11th Feb


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Pinot. I'm here hun, had a not do gd day yesterday so took time out... I'm fine today Hun... Just gonna relax at home n trying to spend more time with DH.


Hi to the newcomers & to everybody else, sry for lack of personals.
Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone

Lizard - loving the words of wisdom!!! Very true! I went back to work on friday and have to say altho not happy at first i enjoyed being with my workmates, went out friday night and had a gr8 time, caught up with jobs at home this weekend (cos got very behind!!!!) and back at work tomorrow. I think it helps to keep busy and be normal.  Glad you are feeling better now hun xx  

Pinot - that sounds very promising. When is your OTD?  

Leighsa - hope you are feeling better today   

Annan   When was your ET? 

Hi Chand - i recognise you from other thread, hope you ok?   ready for the   !!!

Hope everyone else okay and enjoying their weekends   to you all xx


----------



## katben

Sorry but a quick me post...just been to loo on knicker watch and -TMI- there was some brownish blood when I wiped. Could be implantation bleeding I know, but feeling awful as it's the same day as it happened last time and that went onto full AF (which is due tomorrow). Going to up my cyclogest today but not hopeful now   xx


----------



## annan1975

Katben - it's been one of those days!  It could easily be implantation so please try to stay positive - send those embies some happy thoughts.  

Vicstar - my ET was 19th Jan.


----------



## marilyn2015

Hi all. Not feeling good about this cycle. Had brown blood (tmi) this morning. Have a sore pain - not like AF but fairly severe at times, worse when i walk. Cant be good for the embryo to be passing blood already -if its still in there ?  Think its all related to traumatic EC. Not optimistic. Has anyone any suggestions on what clinics are best for endo and IVF. I think a mild IVF might be better for me the next time but no clinics are offering it in Ireland.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Vicstat. Feeling better today, had busy up with hubby yesterday, but fine now, lol... Tryna spend more time with him... Hope a well. 


Kat. Try stay positive Hun, same thing happened to me, started bleeding 7dpt on last cycle n exactly same day this cycle.... Lasted three days n since been getting brown discharge on n off.... Keep thinking positive though Hun cxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Margaret, when was your EC could it be blood from EC cos brown blood is old blood?


----------



## marilyn2015

Yes I think its probably from the EC. I had it on Thursday. ET yesterday - Saturday. Had a bit of it yesterday morning before transfer as well. Was a difficult EC because of endometriomas. i kept waking up with the pain - it was awful. Surely with old blood passing through uterus its going to take the embryo out with it ? Ive read the embryo is left floating in the cavity at ET so anything passing by could surely take it out ? Anyone else have old blood this early and still had a BFP ? Im really fed up with this endometriosis !!


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi everyone

Just want to say I am also in 2ww. I had a 2-day transfer on Saturday, January 28 and my OTD is Monday, February 13. (Only cause they don't do blood tests on weekends! waaa)

Good luck everyone on 2ww and on otd!        

      
Feather


----------



## Pinot

Evening All,

*Feather* - hi and welcome to the mad house! Hope that little embie is snuggling in 

*Leighsa* - hope you've had a nice day with DH?

*Margaret* - try not to worry (easier said than done i know!). Unless you're bleeding extremely heavily, I don't think a bit of dislodged blood with trouble your embies. The cavity is a bit like a deflated balloon so they're held pretty tightly in there 

*Vicstar* - my OTD is next Sunday. Although there is more chance of me winning the lottery than waiting til then! I'll be testing from thursday onwards!!

*Katben* - did the blood stop? Try not to think about when AF would have been due. Downregging and stimming mean original dates go out of the window as it's all "false". Hope it stopped 

AFM, I am in a foul mood. Which I'm taking to mean AF is on its way and the cyclogest is holding it off. DD had a major tantrum earlier and for 2 pins I could have laid on the floor with her and had one myself  I don't normally suffer with moods (thankfully) but I am seriously narky. Have no idea why?

7 "official" sleeps to go 

Love Pinot xx


----------



## katben

Thanks for all the positive messages everyone  - have been a real knicker watching freak this afternoon lol. Seems to have stopped for now...fingers crossed that's it    I really hope so!

Nice to see you here feather 

Margaret - lets be positive together    

xxx


----------



## AnnieC

Hi everyone,
I have returned to Fertility Friends after a 5 year gap - my little girl (from 2nd ICSI treatment is now 4) and hoping to be successful again. I had a 3 day transfer on 21st Jan with ICSI. Hospital have told me to come back on mon 6th to test, but I'm pretty sure I can test from the 2nd Feb? Got a feeling my clinic only does preg tests on mondays! 
I have actually been a bit naughty - did an early test this morning (DH going away for a few days and just wanted to see)... was a feint line... so I'm quietly positive, in case it's not there tomorrow!  
Wishing you all the best of luck - I know how   the 2WW can send us all!


----------



## thunderbird21

Annie thats great news! I was reading the first response website this morning and it tells you any 2nd line is a positive!!   

Im now 8dp2dt.  Today i had a thumping sore head from the minute i opened my eyes, boobs still sore and feeling extremely tired, even fell asleep on sofa tonight which is something i never do!  What does everyone think?  This is my 1st ivf so dont know what to expect.  Not due to test until friday but i can see me testing early.

Welcome to 2ww chandlerino   how you feeling?

I cant keep up with this thread, its soo busy lol.  Hope to see plenty of bfp soon xxxx


----------



## P4TP

Getting so tempted to test early , luckily DH is away and they are under the ottoman bed which is too heavy for me to lift up and push down. How early is too early supposed to be 10dpc and 7dpc if I can hold out until Thursday that should be ok ? Then I am 14dpc and 11dpt ?


----------



## thunderbird21

Danip im due to test the day before you. Im thinking of testing thurs morn at the earliest, dont wana test too early incase i get a neg then you wont know if its a false neg or if the treatment hasnt worked.  Do you think you could hold out till fri? xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Found this online and thought id share it..

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/672-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-Early-Pregnancy-Symptoms-in-the-2WW

/links


----------



## P4TP

Ok thanks thunderbird will try and hold out until thursday maybe Friday .


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Well, the clinic called last night, so that means at least one of the 14 eggs they took out on Saturday must have fertilised!  So, I'm going back in for the ET tonight, which'll make it a 2.5 day transfer.   

There seem to be a lot of two day transfers now - which never used to happen when I was trying this back in the last decade (all ETs used to be on Day3 or Day5)- I must do a bit of research and find out why that is.

ANyway....

AnnieC - That is so positive!!!!  Yeah!!!!


----------



## incognito

my OTD was today but the doc wants me to re-do bloodwork on the 6th incase AF doesn't show to make sure Im not pregnant - so I guess one more week on the 2ww+


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies. 

I am panicking a bit today, got up this morning and had a bit of icky light brown discharge mixed in with cyclogest, nice i know sorry if tmi!!  Bit worried cos this is sometimes how my period arrives with brown spotting beforehand    Last night definitely was feeling ratty as well, all i wanted to do was argue with DH which wasn't fair but again that is how i get before period coming. Hoping and praying that this doesn't mean the end    

Could it be implantation? It would be around the time of implantation cos i am now 6dpt 5dt??


----------



## JJ masters

Vicstar I'm on 6dp5dt and I had a little brownish spotting yesterday I'm hoping that was implantation spotting    Implantation is normally on day 3-4 of 5dt so I think by time blood get down through cervix etc it would be day 5-6  hope this helps xx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks JJ. Feeling a bit better, been scouring through FF trying to find similar and there are lots of ladies that have had similar and had BFP.  It makes sense cos brown is old blood? 

I think until i have proper bleeding (if i do) i am going to try (ha as if   ) not to panick!!! 

Fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## onechance24

Hello ladies,

I have popped in before but would like to be added to the list please Pinkcat? 

Onechance24
ICSI
OTD 10th Feb


----------



## KittyRose8

I am going   ladies - 6dt5dt and I did a pregnancy test yesterday and today of course getting BFN SO stupid of me.....
My boobs have doubled in size, I am very weepy and I am shattered.. side effect of drugs or possible pregnancy? I never get any symptoms of AF until the blasted thing arrives.
Does anyone know when my AF would come if it hasn't worked? I normally have a 32 day cycle but guessing IVF would give me a 28 day cycle.. HELP
And can anyone advise me how to stop obsessing... Please? before I drive me and my DH even more  ?
Hope you are all coping than me and   for BFP for you all.
Thank you in advance for any support you can send my way today.
  
Kittyxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi KittyRose, when is your OTD? I'm on 2ww at the mo, OTD is on Thursday. I've been through treatment a couple of times before so I'm not going too nuts although I am on pants watch this week for AF arriving early as I do feel a bit PM! The first time I did treatment AF appeared a day before my OTD so that was exactly 2 weeks after EC so maybe you could work out when AF would come but hopefully it won't! I also have bigger sore boobs but I've put that down to the progesterone pessaries I'm on as that can be a side effect. I read somewhere that the HCG trigger injection that makes you ovulate can stay in your system for a couple of weeks and can give you a positive preg test so I don't think it's worth testing early. My advice would be to keep yourself busy doing nice stuff and don't spend hours googling every little thing as it really doesn't make you feel better. I did that the first time around and it just made me realise that no amount of googling will change the outcome. Wishing lots you lots and lots of luck. xxx


----------



## KittyRose8

Hi Laura,
I had EC collection on the 19th Jan, with 5dt on the the 24th Jan (one embee). The clinic said my OTD is the 7th Feb but If after googling/looking on here I have worked out that if I go for 2 weeks from EC I could test on the 2nd. Want to wait until the weekend (4th/5th) so my husband is home (he is working away this week and next) and also because that would only be 2-3 days before OTD..
I need to step away from the internet, my collection of pregnancy tests and the million and one pregnant people I work with/am friends with!!!
Thank you for your message.
kittyx


----------



## lancs Lass

Yep girls it is driving me mad too!

My OTD is Wed the 1st. But I tested on Fri & this AM both BFN!

Laura - will the clinic suggest after my negative on the correct testing day of Wed, say that I should continue with the meds for a couple more days & test again?


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi kitty im day 7 of a day 5et I test on the 5th. I have no idea when AF should arrive hopefully it wont. I go from 25 - 30 days normally. My boobs have been hurting and feeling fuller since before ET so must be the meds.
I have HPTs ready and waiting and I have gone   I daren't test early but im impatient so dont want to wait either. Just had another bill for £450 to freeze my other embie. I hope  we all get BFPs because the cost is ridiculous. 

Just try and hold out now til OTD


----------



## katben

Well ladies, that's it for me.. AF well and truly here, just the same as last time    Can't seem to get past 10 days for some reason, perhaps Cyclogest isn't working?

We have two snowbabies so going to try again just as soon as we've saved another £950.

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## lancs Lass

Katben - so sorry           ! 

You have snow babies so that is excellent news & good luck for the next cycle


----------



## Emi777

Hi all, i'm on the 2ww, only day 3.5!  Trying to keep positive, but feels like such along time waiting to see if 1 of the 2 emby's have implentated.
Been here before once so know what to expect, but hoping this time it works.  Been soooo tired and was sick the night after ET, dont know if its a bug ive caught or if all the hormones!!!!  Hope your all doing ok and keeping positive to.  I test feb 10th


----------



## Milliemoos

Well I am first on the list and it's not good news. Looks like   is on the way and an early pregnancy test confirmed it .

Hope to see better news soon!

Milliemoos xx


----------



## LauraM2011

Really sorry to hear about the girls with BFNs  , I know how devastating it is but don't give up your hope! 

Kitty and Lancs lass - don't be disheartened by the BFNs, I think you've just tested too early. 

Lancs lass - I'm not sure, I guess it depends if AF has arrived also. When I got my BFNs at the Clinic I had AF so it was obvious the treatments hadnt worked. I'm not sure what happens if you go for OTD and it's BFN but you haven't had AF. I think if you were preg then the blood test would pick up on it.


----------



## chicking84

Hey ladies. Hope you don't mind me jumping in?...I'm on my first 2ww post my blasto transfer on 25th. I'm due to test on 5th and am slowly going mad   no-one prepares you for how hard this is. I'm off work for 2 wks as I'm a nurse on a heavy unit. Have you ladies any advice for me before my DH gets them to take me away!!lol. I'm really over-analysing everything and it's driving me mad. I've had some cramp like pains in my right lower abdo area and my (.)(.) are mega sore-I think that's just the progesterone. 
I wish all you lovely ladies all the luck in the world. 

          xxxxxxx  Chicking xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Sorry for the ladies who have BFNs  

I'm 2 days past a 2dt and am getting cramping type pains is this normal and due to progesterone?


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi chicking

I'm a nurse too Iwork on Neuro its so heavy and busy most of the time and I'm finding it so frustrating trying to get people to do my moving and handling for me. My fertility unit said I was ok to go to work on 12 hr shifts has ur unit said otherwise?

I think reading these posts that we all have different symptoms, mine have been period pains and some other odd twinges my OTD is the 5th too so keep us up to date sending


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Tracy ann,

Im a nurse too but took the time off to go through this.  Can i ask you how you manage your 12hr pessaries during the 2ww if your doing 12hr shifts.  I work long days too but thinking if we were unlucky this time (which we wont be PMA) then how would i manage to get my pessaries done cause i prob couldnt take more time off work

Wish you all the best


----------



## chicking84

Hi Tracy-Ann. 
I work 10hr days and part of my job is to wear lead gowns as it's in a cardiac theatre. These weigh nearly 2 stone and also it's under x-ray conditions. My clinic told me I could wrk if I was on light duties but that's impossible really as ppl tend to go off very easily and I could hardly stand by if someone needed resus. My manager agreed to give me time off (a/l) but I think if this doesn't work, I'd prob have a week off next time and ask for office wrk. 
Its hard as ppl don't understand and can't get their heads around you needing light duties
Take care though, it's not worth risking moving someone. 
Are you going to test early or stick to your OTD? 
XxxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Thunderbird

I've had a student with me all weekend so she has covered my bay whilst I go and lay down for half hr, not sure how ill manage it wen she is not on im sure somebody will start moaning soon enough.

Hi Chicking 

Those led gowns r a bit heavy   I have 4 tests waiting hoping to wait till OTD though its just driving me   not knowing.

Lots of   and


----------



## chicking84

Hi Thunderbird. 
Sorry to jump in   I had a few days of pessaries at work before I started my annual leave (after EC) I just had 1 before I set off for wrk and had 1 when I got home. (it is expected that we stay late if there are no beds to transfer pts to, but I just said I couldn't stay as needed to give myself meds). 
It's a stressful enough time without having to worry about anything else  

 to you both xxx Chicking xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for the reply girls.  None of my work know so i couldnt sneak off to lie down for half an hour.  I just got my doc to sign me off with gynae problems.

Wishing yous all the very best xxx


----------



## FeatherGentle

hi ladies

How is the waiting going? 

I have a question. How sore should I be in my lower abdomen?

I had short protocol ICSI. I was hurting a LOT after egg collection thursday (4 days ago) but was already better the same evening. Friday I was almost totally fine.. and Saturday I had egg transfer. 
I have progesterone gel, which I know can cause pain in the lower abdomen. But I'm wondering if it's just that, because it started sometime during stimming. 

As it is now, It's everytime I sit down, it puts a momentarily pressure down there and hurts my lower abdomen from side to side. I can't figure out whether it's my uterus or my bowels, because I've had trouble going to the bathroom for a couple of days too (Sorry TMI). 
I also have a dull constant low pain in the same area if I stand too long or walk a lot.

I'm only 2dp2dt. 

Any input would be helpful
Thanks and I hope everyone is good. 
    
Feather


----------



## chicking84

Hi feather gentle. I'm no specialist in the area and this is only my first cycle of ivf. I had symptoms similar when I started Stimulation lasting till about 4 days after my EC (I had day 5 blastocyst ET) I felt like my bowels were swollen and were going to prolapse. My dr said it was all normal due to weight and seize of my ovaries. I guess the symptoms should be settling tho. Have you been drinking plenty of fluids? They told me that would help. Maybe ring the unit and ask. 

 to you

XxxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hi girlies,

How are you all??

Haven't posted for a bit as i have given myself a little break from it!

Feathergentle - I had a lot of pain after EC still was sore at 5 day ET! I also had constipation after EC and i know a few other girls on here did, try and eat some high fibre foods, like whole grain and bran and they will sort themselves out. Give it a week and you will be fine!

Chanlerino - I have had cramping as well i would say its normal but i dont know what the outcome of my 2ww is yet lol

   to all BFNs, don't be disheartend girls it WILL happen!! xxx

AFM - 2 days till OTD ahhhhhhhhhh sooooooo excited!!!! xxxxxxxxx

Hello to all the other girls xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

errrrr what's this lying down for half an hour business and pessaries - noone told me that! 

I've been popping them in and going about my normal business!


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi feather gentle

I had terrible pain between EC and day 5 ET at 1 point I thought the pain wouldnt go and I would have to be admitted to the ward but luckily it went on its own. I think some pain is part and parcel I'm afraid.


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Chanlerino

I was told by the nurse at the clinic to lay down for half an after using the pessary, if thats not possible at least sit down for 20 mins.


----------



## chicking84

Hi Chandlerino. I've never been told to lay down after my pessary. I do tend to lay down after my morn one but that's only cos I'm in bed when I have it. The evening one I don't tend to stay laid down for. God I hope I've not done anything wrong....there's so much advice out there. 

Good luck for your test  

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## thunderbird21

Chandlerino i was told the same.  Pop it in and lie down for 30mins to let the progesterone absorb.  Your only a few days into it so start now.  They should have told you that!!!


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone 

Just wondering if i could join? Im on my second cycle of IVF, i am 4dp3dt. My OTD id the 6th Feb. 

 We all get our BFP's   to those who you did not x

AFM- I also was not told to lie down after doing my pessary and was told only to take one at night x


----------



## Pinot

Evening Ladies,

*Katben and Milliemoos* - am so sorry to hear about BFNs. Sending massive 

*Chandlerino* - re pessaries, if you find lots of gunk coming out (sorry, so gross!) it can help lying still for a bit. Regardless, you do get the grim goo anyhow so I'm not sure it makes much difference!!

So much going on and I'm too knackerd to reply properly. Sorry 

AFM, I was working today and felt distinctly "weird". Almost like I was about to faint which I've NEVER had before. I got DH to check my blood pressure when I got home and it was normal. Odd  Also, someone appears to have come in to our house last night and swapped my (.)(.)s for a set of space hoppers. Although they aren't orange  I'm desperately trying not to get hopes up as it's so much further to crash and tbh, it's probably cyclogest plus a bug. Hey ho.

6 "official" sleeps to go!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## chicking84

Hey xHolly1982x
I'm on my 1st cycle of ivf. 1 blasto on board. My OTD is the 5th! Good luck, sending you   

Pinot, I feel better now you said about not having to lie down  
XxxxxChickingxxxxx


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi ladies

*chicking - Maybe Baby - Tracy Ann*

Thank you so much... It reassures me. I will be patient then and believe that the pain is normal and will go away. If ever it gets worse, I'll contact the clinic.

*Everyone*

I hope your waiting time is going well! 
       

Feather


----------



## Kayy

Hi all  Can I please join the club? I am 6 days into my 2ww and test on 7th Feb... and it feels like forrreverr..

Good luck everyone


----------



## LittleFriend

Hello and welcome to all our newbies joining our 2WW!

Only three more sleeps til OTD for me! And I've been so restrained I've not even bought any HPTs to avoid the temptation to test early. 

I am trying not to overanalyse everything, however have to say I've been sooo thirsty over the past couple of days. Is anybody overly thirsty? I drank so much I got up twice in the night for a wee, which I have never done before.


----------



## chicking84

Hey littlefriend. I've definateley been drinking more at night. I don't know if that's because I'm up more in the night than normal but I'm drinking a good pint of water (not good when you then need to wee all night!!) 
Good luck for your OTD  
XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## LittleFriend

Thanks Chicking- at least I know its not me. Fingers crossed its a sign for both of us!


----------



## chicking84

LittleFriend
Fingers and everything else crossed for you.  
XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girlies, how is everyone today?

Does anyone know when AF would arrive after IVF?  I know it depends on your luetal phase but i am now 10dp2dt and if i wasnt going through IVF then it would have been due yesterday but i know the meds mess up your cycle so would it be 14 days from EC for me?  My period always came bang on 14 days after ovulating.


----------



## Tracy Ann

Morning Thunderbird

I was wondering the same thing, I'm having more period pains but no idea when to expect its arrival, hopefully we wont get 1 and we get BFPs instead.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Wow. I have been following this since before my EC, when there were only 2 pages... and now there are 26. That's a lot of posts by a lot of people, and very little chance to make friends with anyone else. 
 ​Well, I'm on bedrest now (high m/c risk), so that will hopefully give me a little more time to stay nice and pay attention! 

I had a 2.5 day transfer yesterday. 11 out of our 14 eggs fertilised, and all were Grade As. The doc returned 5 to me, and has frozen 6. DH said we wouldn't need the others, but I reassured him they are for a sibling next year! This is largely due to the improvement in DH's motility, due to the drugs regimen he has been on!     

Anyway, I have a wonderful tale to tell about the procedure... just wonderful  BRB...


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi All,

Thunderbird21: My luteal phase is 11 days, and my period came bang on time on my last IVF cycle (unfortunately) so yes - your luteal phase doesnt change (well, it didnt for me anyway).

KittyKt: What drug regime? We are male factor and my DH has low motility and morphology as well as a very low count.

AFM: Well I am at 4dp3dt today, and the doubts and anxieties are starting to creep in. I was so optimistic after egg transfer as we had 2 top grade embryos to transfer and 2 to freeze, which is so much better than last time. But now I'm thinking - well it didnt work last time, why should it work again I keep thinking I'm feeling cramping but not sure - probably just my ovaries settling down and the symptoms of the progesterone.

Good luck everyone,
Jenny x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Thunderbird:  I have had PLENTY of experience... and it all depends on the meds.  Usually it comes one or two days early - but if the meds are holding it back (Progyluton, often), then it's a few days after I stop taking the meds


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for the reply girls.

Kitty when you say one to two days early, do you mean one to two days before OTD?

Jennyes did you count your luetal phase from day of EC?

Tracyann i hope we all get BFP's, it would be so amazing if they were able to implant them too   

xxx


----------



## Tracy Ann

Wow kitty kate do they really put 5 embies back in? They tried to talk me out of having 2.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

See what I mean?  Busy!!  I'll check with DH - but the botles has has lined up by the bed are: Tentex Forte (Himalaya Herbal), VitE, Stross600 w Iron and Biotin, and Ropex, which the bottle says "contains Polixol TM, a botanical seed extract which has been shown to enhance...".  I just checked it online, apparently it's making his orgasms more intense!

Oh, and he's been on Selenium as well!


----------



## vicstar

Well it all went tits up yesterday







Had some more spotting and by the afternoon it was pink so rang hospital and they said to carry on with pessaries, its too soon to tell anything yet and this happens to some ladies. I got myself all in a tizz at work, really upset felt trapped cos i couldn't say anything and ended up blurting it all out like a right idiot







. I had told em all in the morning that i hadn't had ET and then by 3pm told em it was bull**** and that i was bleeding and had ET last week. Totally freaked out, bluberring etc. Anyway they were brilliant, made me go home to chill out, which i did. DH came home and looked after me.

As for today, still had a bit of spotting this morning, was in agony from 3am this morning with AF type pains. Didn't dare get up to the loo cos petrified what i might see







, so led there until 5.30am desperate for a wee until i dared get up and all i had was same yakky discharge (sorry tmi) no blood









Come to work this morning cos i thought well i can't do anything about it, i can sit at home on my own all day not daring to do anything and be a miserable cow or i can pull myself together and carry on as normal







. Nothing i or anyone else can do now. It isn't over yet i know and still got some hope cos AF would be due now so maybe it is just a bit of that as so early. Anyway only time will tell






























Just wanted to wish all of you the best of luck, thinking of you all and




























for you xxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Tracy Ann: This is Kuwait, and the laws are a little different.  I hope... I don't wanna get my good doc into trouble...!   

DH did ask but what if they ALL take, and Doc laughed (considering this is cycle no. 8 for us, she has a point) and said she would remove two.  But, I think the chances of that happening (I'm old, now) are low.

Thunderbird:  Early was usually one or two days before I was due on anyway... the OTD seems later than due on date, for some reason.  Probably to get our hopes up...   

Vicstar: Sounds like your colleagues are awesome.  I always tell everyone what's going on, it's like a licence to excuse my bad behaviour, somehow.  Plus it stops the


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Vicstar

Too early to worry yet it cud be implantation bleeding up to day 14 after ET. I had period pains wen I was pregnant with my son. Its still a worry though I'm having them too. My ET was 23/01 and my OTD is the 5th, every clinic seems to test on different amount of days.


----------



## chicking84

Hi Viscstar. 
It sounds like you've had a rough day/night  I hope the dreaded AF stays away for you. 

XxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## utb

Hi ladies not really joined any chats re my treatment but I am having a bit of a dilema and wondered if anyone could help I have EC tomorrow and just wanted to check when I should start using the vaginal gell for my progesterone support I keep thinking it is after collection but I just wanted to double check I cant call the clinic as I am at work in an open office and I have left my mobile at home so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck and thank you in advance.

x x x x


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

*UTB* - I've never had gel, only cyclogest but if you take it before ET, wouldn't it gunk up the route the Dr needs to put the embies in?? I think you need to nip out at lunch and ring your clinic

*Vicstar* - has it stopped completely now? Keeping everything crossed for you 

*Thunderbird* - personally I don't think you can really set a date for AF with IVF. I've had AF arrive up to 4 days before OTD on 2 cycles and the rest it came within about 24 hours of stopping the progesterone.

AFM, I really am going  2ww number 8 and I'm desperate to test but know at 9dp2dt it won't be accurate but I feel so pants  Bit sick, bit dizzy, (.)(.)s huge but not sore so all of that could be cyclogest or BFP but I can't get my hopes up cos I'll be even more devastated if a BFN. AAAARGH

Love Pinot xx


----------



## utb

You would think 5th attempt I would remember but I got myself all confused what you have said makes sense about clogging things up thanks for the response I must say I have been very relaxed but as EC looms I am starting to feel extremely nervous now.

x x x x


----------



## Saralouise81

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I hop on board this thread?

The 2WW is the worst, I only had the ET yesterday and I'm already googling like a mad women 

Has anyone had any success with an 'early blastocyst' ET?  I had two early blasts transferred but none left to freeze which we were very disappointed by.

I'm here if anyone would like to offload, discuss symptoms etc..

Good luck, wishing you all sticky BFP's xxx


----------



## Maddymoo

Hi girls 
Can I join you too Had a FER yesterday at ARGC. 2 blastocysts on board, 1 survived 95% the other only 50...we only had the 2 on ice so am glad we got to transfer at all. Testing on either 9th/10th Feb with a blood test...think this is going to be a very long 10 days!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Maddymoo it is a long time to wait I'm having to wait 13 days 5 more left. all clinics get u to test on different days. Keep up with


----------



## heavenlyharry

I would like to join too please.
ET was today, I had two blasts put back where they should be. One slightly better quality than the other. Cant quite remember the grading they used!!
Test date is 11th feb


----------



## LittleFriend

Good luck to those of you newbies that have joined us today!

Our clinic gave us a pregnancy test kit to try out at home, however I want to test on more than one kit (you know, just to be sure!) and I wondered if Clearblue or First Response are more accurate. Which are you testing with?


----------



## Lizard39

Good question littlefriend. I am planning on buying an extra HPT as also want a 'back-up' to test on and would be interested in people's views on whether to buy CB or FR.

Sending everyone much   &  .

Lizard xx


----------



## P4TP

I have a first response !


----------



## katben

My clinic gave me a Clear Blue!


----------



## LittleFriend

My clinic are tight and gave me the cheapo ones that they buy in bulk where you have to use a pipette to suck up a bit of water and then drop it on to a window on the tester. I kind of think with all the money we've spent, it won't hurt to buy both Clearblue and First Response and test with all three!


----------



## JJ masters

I have 2 first resonse and 2 clear blue lol x


----------



## Lizard39

Littlefriend - our clinic gave us one of those pipettes ones too. Hence want to buy a decent one!


----------



## Pinot

Evening Ladies,

Just to add in, I've got 2 x Clearblue and am DESPERATE to use them - aaaargh!

*Heavenly* - yay, you got 2  Now if you end up with both hands full, don't blame me 

*Saralouise and Maddymoo* - if you're both going  already, you're in the right place for good company 

AFM, feeling odd is the only way to put it. I wonder if I have a bug? Still have space hoppers for (.)(.)s but they don't hurt like they did when I got pg with DD. I think I'm going to start testing tomorrow. I know, I know, send the  but it's driving me CRAZY. If it's a BFN on Sunday I will be having the entire bottle of wine, never mind a glass 

Right, need to get some dinner. Love to all, Pinot xx


----------



## chicking84

Welcome all the new ladies   On the preg test front....is there a huge difference in accuracy in the tests? I've not bought any yet OTD 5th and I don't want to get them too soon as I think I'll be tempted to test too soon. 
Thinking of you all 
XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## onechance24

Hey girls just popping in for some advice really, i hope you can help....Just went to the loo and there was a tiny bit of spotting  It was bright red. 

I am 6dpt.....

Anyone had spotting then got their BFP?


----------



## chicking84

Onechance24 
Fingers crossed it may be implantation. I'm 6dpt too and I've not had anything but it seems quite common.   to you. 
XxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## bendywendy

Hi all hope I can join you.
I am 2dp5dt and my OTD is Feb 7th.
Was doing ok till this eve  - just recovered from a slight wobble!


----------



## heavenlyharry

In regard to the pregnancy tests, Ive heard that first response are better at picking up an early positive pregnancy. My clinic also gave me a cheapy one. Think I will buy a better one nearer the time.
The doctor told me they are all the same, but when I get that positive result   , I want to take a photo, a decent one will look better


----------



## LittleFriend

BendyWendy- Welcome! Wow! You have a short 2ww. I had a 5 day blast put back in on 23rd Jan and my OTD is 3rd Feb (ie an 11 day wait) and you only have a 9 day wait. That makes me want to test early!

HeavenlyHarry- I am sure they are all the same, however did wonder if some of them react to lower levels of HCG so can detect earlier than others.


----------



## Kayy

My OTD is the 7th feb too. It can't come round soon enough as I am going abit loony.  

I am feeling crampy pain but as I had a very painful EC I am hoping its my silly ovaries playing up! (I hope!)

I just want to test NOW but I kept talking myself out of it! 

Kayyxxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Pinch punch it's the first of the month!

We are finally in February which means the start of our OTD month!

Here's hoping we all get BFP's!

Only two more sleeps til OTD for me and DH!


----------



## P4TP

Day 9 after 3 day collection bfn, hoping result will change but feels like period is on its way !


----------



## bendywendy

Hi littlefriend - my clinic always says 14 days after EC (not including the actual day of EC).

I haven't bought my HPT yet but was told to get the clear blue digital one?
Last night I was dreaming about buying out the whole shop of their HPTs!!


----------



## criverisland

Hi ladies, mind if i hop on this thread  . Friday 27th jan was my ET, had two embies put back!! currently on day 5 of 2ww,Test date 10th Feb. having a few cramps on and off since day after ET and bad back ache more towards the end of day when im finishing work. Maybe signs but im trying not to get my hopes up just yet.


Claire xx


----------



## P4TP

Sorry I am actually 10days after 9 day transfer !


----------



## JJ masters

Morning ladies, 
Quick question I'm 8dp5dt and I've got constant cramping and feel my period is only moments away, this can't be a good sign can it :-(


----------



## thunderbird21

Morning girlies!

Its now 11dp2dt for me and im dying to test.  Bought 2 first response online which arrived yesterday (£7.50 for pack on 2 on ebay, good buy girls) but trying to hold on because i really dont think i can deal with a bfn.

If i test tomorrow morn, who thinks it would be a definite result?

JJ and criverisland its hard to tell, the progesterone can cause cramping, ive had it on and off during whole 2ww.  Stay positive girls


----------



## chicking84

JJ. I've had cramping too but I agree with Thunderbird,  It could be the progesterone. It causes weird and wacky side effects. I guess the only way of knowing is to wait till the OTD. 
Good luck girlies. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## JJ masters

Thank you chicking & thunderbird hopefully your right as this cycle I would swear I'm having all the symptoms of a BFP until today, xx


----------



## chicking84

Good luck CriverIsland and welcome to the 2ww. Well done on getting this far

XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey guyals hope your all ok! 

I just wanted to know if anyone was feeling like pants the dag before otd? I'm at work and have quite a physical job! I want to ask to go home as I can't do it but had soo much time off for all this that I feel guilty too ask! Any advice would be great thanks cxx


----------



## chicking84

Hey maybe-baby. I'm 4 days off OTD so don't really know how I'll feel. I guess it's a very anxious time, which won't make you feel any better. Hope your day doesn't drag on too long. Good luck for OTD.  
XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## Tracy Ann

Morning girls

I'm having to waiting 13 Days after a day 5 ET, I'm sure thats about the longest out of all of us its making me want to test earlier than the 5th too.  

Hi Maybe-baby

I've rang in sick this week I work on a really heavy, busy Neuro ward and I just want to hide away till I find out whats happening, so I can totally understand that u want to go home. Keeping busy is probably the better option to take ur mind off it though.

Sending u all   and lots of


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Good grief - everyone seems totally obsessed by HPTs.  Great - I feel right at home.  I've got about 50 of the cheapo ones off AMazon in my bathroom - just begging to be released from their packets.  trouble is, I'm never awake enough when I do that FMU to remember the HPTs!!!


----------



## chicking84

Wow kitty_kate. 50! That's a lot. I've managed not to buy any as I promised my DH that we'd do it together. I am so desperate to do one tho. 4 more sleeps for me   
TracyAnn, how come you're having to wait so long? 

Thoughts with you all. 

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am on 7dpt 5dt and I have just started to feel some pain in my abdomen, no bleeding, but just some pain, but I would be due to come on my AF.  I just hope that it isn't this.   I am worried that any pains would make me just become paranoid, so I am determined that this isn't going to be the case.

Take care and good luck.

xx


----------



## chicking84

Hi Susan2. 
How do you accurately know when your af is due? This is my first cycle of ivf and I too am 7dp 5dt. I've had a few cramp like pains in right abdo and a bit of dizzieness/tiredness. I am
Drinking lots so therefore weeing lots too. 
Fingers crossed it isn't your AF and you're heading for a BFP.  
XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi ladies

Tracy Ann - I'm having to wait 16 days after a 2-day transfer.... So that comes to about the same thing as you! The reason my OTD is so far is only because they don't do blood test on weekends and my ET was saturday. Grrr. 
We'll get there tho.   

Good luck to everyone!
    

Feather


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Chicking no idea why I have to wait this long maybe its just my clinics protocol.

Feathergentle My clinic doesn't offer blood tests otherwise I suppose they cud have tested me this Fri. I amazed that they dont do blood tests as I wud have to pay for it.

Period pains and cramps can mean that ur pregnant 2 I was convinced I wasnt pg with my son because I was having period pains so all of u keep   and keep those   flowing.


----------



## LillyR

Just thought I'd pop in here and say hello - nice to feel I'm not the only one on the planet going nutty!!! I'm due to test on Thursday 9th Feb and this is the longest fortnight ever! Trying so hard to remain positive, but we've been here a few times before so I'm absolutely dreading the feeling of another BFN. Hope we get lots of February BFPs. Best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## chicking84

Tracy Ann. My clinic doesn't do blood tests either! I was surprised. They just said to test on 5.2 (sun) and ring them on 6.2 with result. They said they'd take it from there (whatever that means?!) I know I just need to be patient as I've never had a BFP before so I'm just guessing. All we can do is   and hope. 

Good luck hun. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## chicking84

Good luck LillyR. Fingers crossed its this time for you  
XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Kitty_Kate

chicking84 said:


> Wow kitty_kate. 50! That's a lot. I've managed not to buy any as I promised my DH that we'd do it together. I am so desperate to do one tho. 4 more sleeps for me


Not as many as when I bought them two cycles ago - I just got a multi-pack of 100. One cycle, I was taking hCG injections every three days, and it was cool watching the faint line come and go ads the injections wore of. They worked surprisingly well, showing a faint line at 33mg or whatever they measure hCG in!

Bugger - I just sneezed all over my screen... I've been trying to keep tissues handy so I don't have to hold the sneezes in and put extra pressure on my belly - but this tissue was clearly a little too thin...


----------



## chicking84




----------



## KittyRose8

Tracy Ann I have been told to wait 14dp5dt (until the 7th) which as you can imagine is torture! Although (probably unwisely) not going to listen.

Everyone - Been having a terribly day/week - convinced it hasn't worked, crying in public and unable to concentrate on anything and fighting with DH (although he is not so darling at the moment, he is a soldiers by profession so rubbish at emotional stuff!)

I got sent home from work this morning and cried the whole journey (50 minute drive). When I got home the postman had delivered my First Responses from the Amazon... so I have been completely naughty and just done a test - and got the faintest line... I am 8dp5dt so (trying) not going to get too excited... but have more hope than I have felt in days.

I had already decided I would test every other day from today because I would rather be prepared on OTD so whatever I get it isn't a complete shock. If BFN I can build to the disappointment and if BFP I can allow myself hope.. I know everyone is different but I think this is the best way for me.
Friday I'll be 10dp5dt which seems to be when some other ladies on here have been told to test so will do another one then... and then prob do one on sunday (12dp5dt) and then on my OTD to be 100% sure. 

So do you all think I allow myself to hope? The line was faint but a line none the less. The trigger shot was 15 days ago so should be out of my system by now??

Sending   and   to all of you.

ps. I  am by no means encouraging early testing I just know my personality and this is best for me... Lots of small moments of grief/joy rather than one big one.


----------



## Dolphins

My DP worked my cycle days out Chicken.  However, I haven't decided yet when to test, as I am undecided about this one.  

xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Wow kitty woooohooo that is a positive!!!!!!!
I read the first response website the other day cause thats the tests i bought and they state ANY 2ND LINE IS A POSITIVE!!!  The trigger shot should be well out your system by now.  

Congrats huni, looks like feb has its 1st BFP xxx


----------



## KittyRose8

Thanks Thunderbird! I am not going to believe it yet though as had so many disappointments but it is lovely to feel hope for the firs time since, oh I don't know, I was 16 (when I was told I would struggle to conceive naturally).
Crying as I type this and I just hope    so much that you all get your BFPs.. (and I keep mine! - although at the moment there is nothing 'Big or Fat' about it so going to call it me Small Faint Positive - SFP!  
Love Kitty


----------



## vicstar

Yay Kitty Rose - congrats on your SFP   any line is def a positive! Look after yourself  xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Yay believe it girl cause its true!    

Can i ask you kitty what your 2ww symptoms were? xxx


----------



## chicking84

Yay kitty  that is really hopeful! Take care and try not to stress too much and relax. Well done. 
XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Maddymoo

Wow! First BFP of the month...as they say a line is a line!!! And tbh at 8dp5dt I would think its totally accurate. Have you done another test or just the 1
I have been up to the clinic to have my progesterone retested as I am on high miscarriage alert after last time. Its dropped so they've switched me to the intra muscular shots. Back again Friday so hopefully it'll have done the job xxx


----------



## Tracy Ann

Kitty thats fantastic. 
I'm too scared to do 1 because I no it wud depress me if I had no line at all then I'll be worried till my OTD on Sun. Heres hoping that this is the 1st of many BFPs


----------



## KittyRose8

Thanks so much everyone STILL not going to count my chickens until I have done more tests (and don't want my status to change from   as don't want to jinx it...)

Not going to do another today as want to enjoy this feeling so will wait till friday. In case this is useful for you all - I rang the FR helpline (unsurprisingly they got a lot of women going through IVF calling!!) and they said the hCG hormone gets stronger every 48 hours so to wait to test again, they also said to do it first thing (I did it at lunch time) when you haven't drunk much. They also said to pee in a pot and dip the stick in rather than peeing on the stick which helps get a better result. I did none of the above so hoping when I do my line will be even stronger..

Maddy what does tbh stand for?

Thunderbird - my 2ww symptoms have been huge, sore boobs, tiredness, tearfulness, odd twinges and pains some of which were causes I think by constipation, caused either by the drugs or just be my 'normal' health issues (I have a bowel condition which has led to lots of surgery and ultimately why I have to have IVF), and some that felt a bit like AF but not quite (i don't really get AF pains until it arrives so hard to tell). Sunday/Monday I had some really sharp twinges in my right side... my sleep has also been disrupted with odd dreams and waking up really early... My stomach is also really hard and bloated but to be honest I think that is my old health problems and stress.

Obviously all of these can also be drug side effects so who know what is what but the three to really note are the sharp pains, tiredness and tearfulness... It was the tearfulness which ultimately made me test today because friends who got pregnant 'normally' said it was the first indication they had.

I will let you all know if my SFN turns into a BFP.

 and   for you all and hopping you all get BFP or SFP very soon.
KittyRose xx


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

A very quick post because tbh I'm in complete shock but I did a VERY early test this morning as was feeling so rotten and ..............................  
Obviously am VERY cautious but I used a digital clear blue and it was a definite "Pregnant 1 - 2".

Will post more tonight when colleauges won't walk in and see my screen. Love Pinot xx


----------



## Tracy Ann

Pinot thats great I'm all excited for u and Kitty its really making me want to test but still daren't. I'm just   reading all this good news is making me feel more positive.

 to u all.


----------



## KittyRose8

That is wonderful Pinot! What day are you?? I am 13 days past EC or 8dp5dt... and have a SFP (small faint positive)
KittyRose xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Congrats pinot wooohoooo we have our 2nd bfp of the month........  lets hope it continues girls xxx


----------



## chicking84

Woo hoo ladies


----------



## annan1975

Kitty and Pinot - congratulations on your  .  Sorry if there have been any BFNs but there have been so many posts lately that I just can't keep up.

Afm -   I'm afraid


----------



## lancs Lass

Congrats Kittu & Pinot that is fab news, good for you.

Its over for me BFN this am, I will continue with meds until Friday & retest just to make sure.

Good luck ladies & best wishes for BFP!


----------



## thunderbird21

Girls im 11dp2dt and gave in to using a first response test this afternoon which came up a 2nd faint line!!!  OMG!!! Roll on friday till i get beta bloods done at the hospital


----------



## LittleFriend

*Pinot, Kitty and Thunderbird*- Amazing news!

*LancsLass and Annan*- I am so sorry. Give it time though. Test again tomorrow.

AFM- I am so tempted to test in the morning rather than OTD on Friday. I only have one cheapo pregnancy test though and want to use a first response one as they are meant to be more accurate. I am convinced my boobs are bigger, although I have put on a few pounds lately, so it could just be the extra weight! I am 9dp5dt btw.


----------



## Pinot

Evening Ladies,

*KittyRose* - Congrats too  I'm only 10dp2dt so embies are 12 days old. I'm being very cautious but keeping everything crossed

*Thunderbird* - Congrats too  A line with afternoon pee is very good. I didn't dare do mine in the afternoon!

*Lancs Lass and Annan* - sending big  to you both. Having experienced failed tx many times I send all my love.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## wanty

Congrats to all this with BFP and good luck to those who are about to test xxx

My big day is Sat, and i am torn as till now was adamant to wait till Sat but the whole waiting around larks driving me nuts! I am 7dpt5dt. So is this too early to do a hpt?


----------



## thunderbird21

I cant believe it pinot.  It was your positive post that made me think oh what the hell...  go for it lol, so thanks   

I am still feeling very cautious about it as well.  Cant wait now till friday!!! xxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Wanty- it might give you a false negative. Its a bit too early. If you look at embryo development then it is only around days 10-12 that your body starts producing HCG (the hormone that the sticks detect). You need the extra couple of days for the hormone to get in your system.


----------



## KittyRose8

Whhoooo hooooo Thunderbird... God bless first response I say.. I spoke my clinic and although I am 6 days before OTD the nurse offered me 'quiet congratulations' so now allowing myself to get a bit more excited!!  
 to those of you with BFN and    to everyone still to test.
KittyRose


----------



## thunderbird21

Do you think the trigger shot will defo be out my system?  I had it at 8.15pm on 17th jan

   to all who tested bfn. Praying that you get a bfp soon xxx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi ladies.. Just popping back in after a few days away.. Gosh lots of catching up to do.. Welcome to all the newbees.. 

Just wanted to say wahey to those faint lines very positive I'd say.. 
And sending big love to those bfn's.. I know how you feel..

I'm kinda feeling a bit calm which is strange for me as I'm normally an emotional wreak..
But also have questions.. I'm 6DP 2DT and have no symptoms of anything really and can't really remember from last time when ingot s bfn. Only things are waking up at night to pee and strange dreams..
Is anyone else on Crinone gel? As appears that most of you are on some kind of pressed where you have to rest after but I have to go for a walk... In fact it's nearly that time and not looking forward to it as it's freezing..  Would be interested to hear from anyone who is same transfer date as mine as panicking thinking something should be happening!

Well girls sending positive vibes to those testing tomorrow

Xx


----------



## KittyRose8

Thunderbird - me too! Exactly the same time and my clinic said it would be out of my system when I called them today 
So..... DEFO! xxxx


----------



## bendywendy

Hi everyone - quick question.
Are the HPTs that show the second line better to use than the digital ones?


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Bendywendy

I was told not to get the digital test with the pregnancy indicator, so any other will do.


----------



## Pinot

*Thunderbird* - I had my trigger on the 18th. From a previous cycle where i tested every day from ET it had gone with 5 days I seem to remember!

*Wanty* - your embies are the same as mine - 12 days old. But I know for a fact my BFP is VERY early and it might all come crashing down around me. If you can hold out, I would. I just felt so sick and dizzy I was fairly certain it would be a BFP

*Bendywendy* - I'm not sure about the answer to your question I'm afraid. I only use the digital ones as I can't stand staring at the line ones trying to decide if I'm seeing things or not. I know they're expensive at 6 quid each but I figure we've spent 40 thousand on IVF so 6 quid is worth it 

Right ladies, am signing off for dinner and am going to get an early night.

Love to all, Pinot xx


----------



## chicking84

Woo hoo to all the BFP  . I'm sorry to hear about the BFN  I suspect I might be joining you tho as tonight I feel awful. Really bad headaches, cramping in lower abdo (not just one side anymore) and lower back ache. Meh!!!!

  for all due to test. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## marilyn2015

Congratulations to all the BPFs !!! its brilliant news and gives hope to all that IVF might work at some point ! Sincere condolences to those with a BFN. Its not easy, so upsetting after all the time, money, anxiety, planning etc but try to keep going and positive for the future. Its fabulous to see people after multiple attempts finally getting that second line and does give us hope ! Its hard to stay sane in the 2ww. Im only 4 days post ET and already feel like Im out. Have AF like pains since yesterday. Dont remember them the last time until nearer the BFN. Am going to try to stay positive and look to the next time.


----------



## chicking84

Good luck margaret1. 
I'm nearly 8dpt and was feeling ok till this evening  feel like AF might be creeping up on me. Only thing that keeps me sane is the positive stories from here. 
Sending you  

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## P4TP

Slightly weird one anyone had diarrhea ?


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

I wonder if anyone has had this happen to them. My OTD is tomorrow but I started to bleed (brown stuff) on Monday. I took an early pregnancy test Monday and it was negative. Game over right? But where the brown stuff (sorry if TMI) usually lasts a day or two before AF arrives, this hasn't happened and it has gradually got less and less and has now stopped completely. My boobs are really sore as well but perhaps this is the Cyclogest, although I actually stopped using that last Thursday so wouldn't that have been out of system by now? Don't have any more pregnancy tests and too scared to take one if that makes any sense!! I think if I still haven't got my period by tomorrow evening i'll end up taking a test. I am just so nervous now as I thought it was game over and now I don't know what to think. Anyone had this happen?

Milliemoos x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi ladies, I've added the odd post to this thread so thought I'd update you. I started to spot on Tuesday and I now have full AF so it's over for me. This is what happened previously, AF arrived 2 weeks after EC so there is no way I'm preg. Because we've had failed attempts before it wasn't really unexpected so we're coping ok. Going to have a break just now and probably have one more attempt. Wishing everyone lots of baby dust. Laura xxx p.s. Milliemoos - I would imagine that the Cyclogest would be out your system by now so fingers crossed.


----------



## Teena_Russell

Danip.. Yes I did on Tuesday just on that day fine now. Thought it was a bit strange but it does say it can be one of the side effects of the Crinone I'm taking. Had a really bad night.. Woke up at 4am with really bad period pains and burst out crying.. No sign yet but sure af is on it's way.. So just called in sick to work.. Gutted it's so hard isn't it. 

However pma and good luck to all the ladies testing today x


----------



## chicking84

Sorry to hear that LauraM



Good luck to everyone testing today. 

Teena_Russel fingers crossed af stays off . 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Good morning ladies,

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and    for any BFNs

Well i just wanted to let you ladies know whats been happening in the last week....i really wanted to tell ya but i didnt want to get my hopes up!

5dp5dt - Clear Blue HPT = feint  
7dp5dt - Clear Blue and Asda own brand HPT =  
8dp5dt - Clear Blue Digital HPT =  
9dp5dt - Clear Blue Digital HPT (Taken at night) =  
11dp5dt - Clear Blue plus HPT (Taken at night) =  

OTD is today and........................................................            

I can't believe it!! In utter shock that it has finally happened for me...So thats my little story and i hope it gives everyone testing this month a little more hope and positivity!!

Love to all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fishes

We had ICSI currently on TWW test due 13th Febuary. 

This is a great idea, thank you


----------



## Teena_Russell

Thanks chicking.. I feel better now pain gone but as we know our bodies so well I'm sure it's af pain.. I've been trying to look if anyone had sane pains and got a BFP.

Maybe baby- congratulations honey.. How exciting xx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Thanks guys!! I'm somewhere over a rainbow at the moment!!!   

Just to let you all know as well that i have had painful cramping, painful boobies, acid reflux, backache, tiredness and urinating alot so don't rule a BFP out just yet if your experiencing AF signs...it's very misleading!! xxxx


----------



## julie1973

Hello Ladies    wondering if its ok to join you..... I am only 2dp5dt with 1 top grade hatching blast onboard , and its already driving me mad !!!!  I have been told otd is 14th Feb, but to test no earlier than the 10th Feb....  Just how do you ladies get through this, its a complete nightmare every little twinge etc etc... Any advice on how to get through the next 8 - 10 days    what happened to you over the first few days ? I have a slight stitch feeling this morning, guess I am trying to gauge what is normal and what isn't

Right I am off to catch up on all your posts now.. sure is a busy thread !

Take Care...Julie x


----------



## chicking84

Congratulations on the BFP maybe-baby  I've had pretty much all those symptoms but am really convinced af is coming. OTD is on sun but am having a battle with myself not to test early. 

Julie, welcome! I know it's really hard but try not to over-analyse everything, we're all different and I think you just end up tourturing yourself. I'm trying to do something nice each day and my friend is taking me out for lunch later and I can't wait. Good luck  

XxxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Bangle21

Just wanted to wish you all luck on what must be the cruellest journey ever..... Keep supporting each other in this lonely world of infertility..

Im away now, a BFN at 5am..... Gutted i cannot give my wee hero a sibling...not even with a younger persons eggs ..... Beyond devastated and guilty for him....

Now to tell my parents..... This was a little hope for them as after my wee hero was born dad had a massive brain haemmorrage and now 4 years on is badly disabled so none of us really got to enjoy our precious wee man properly.... I hate myself for letting everyone down i feel like such a freak and a failure (tears..)

I feel for every one of you going through this..... Xxx


----------



## chicking84

Oh Bangle21. Reading that has made every fibre in my body stand on end  you mustnt blame yourself  it's just the cruel hand of mother nature. 
We're all here if you want to chat

Thoughts with you 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## vicstar

Congratulations Maybe   fantastic news !!!


----------



## loopee8

Hi Bangle21. I could not read and run. Please don't blame yourself. You have a wee hero, as you call him, so try to be happy with your lot and don't blame yourself, I'm sure no one else blames you so why do it to yourself? You poor thing.  Mourn and grieve, but then pick yourself up and be strong for the son you do have. he won't understand you being upset and I'm sure he wants his mum to be happy. Take care xxxx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi All

I hope you will forgive the lack of personals for my first post, but hope I can join you on this thread. I'm now in the 2ww after ET yesterday on my second round of ICSI. OTD is Feb 15th. I'm not sure how I feel about it, really. This is our last NHS funded cycle, and we were very lucky to get funding at all. Most of my friends are either pregnant or have had children, so I do feel quite isolated. I'll be devastated if we get a BFN, but last time around we got a BFP that then turned into a miscarriage (which needed an ERPC and then a visit to A&E and 2 nights in hospital) - if I had to pick between going through that again and a BFN, I would pick the BFN.

But obviously, everything is crossed for a BFP. I had a 2-cell and 3-cell put back on a 2 day transfer. Slightly disappointed as last time it was a 2-cell and 4-cell, but the clinic said not to worry.

So now I just have to wait and see!

xxxx


----------



## chicking84

Good morning mrs_ixy. Welcome to the 2ww. Here's hoping it goes quick for you!  

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## jennyes2011

Congratulations to the BFPs.

Not looking good for me - I am 6dp3dt and got BFNs this morning (on a Superdrug, and a Clearblue plus stick).

Feels like history repeating itself. Not easy to take.

Jenny x


----------



## criverisland

Maybebaby, thats just fantastic news im so happy for you  you must be over the moon. Hopefully i will be joining you soon 

Claire xx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Criverisland - Me and DH are feeling on top of the world...now its the 3ww for scan lol!! When does this end?? I hope you join soon   

jennyes2011 - Try to stay positive...     

mrs_ixy -   being PUPO

Vicstar - thanks hun  

Bangle21 -      you must blame yourself...this is no ones fault! This must be so difficult for you...sending my love xx

Julie1973 - I didn't get through it lol - i tested 5dp5dt and got a BFP but then did 5 more tests after lol.....wait till OTD its cheaper ha ha!! Welcome xxx

Chicking84 - Honestly i had pains and still do and if i hadnt tested early i would of though my af was on its way but thats what is supposed to happen...normall nobody knows there pregnant until they actually miss a period therefore, all the symptoms you have now, you would say your af is on its way#!! Stay positive hun...i think it will be good news....sending you my     energy over!!!!  

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## chicking84

Thanks maybe~baby and congratulations  

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## KittyRose8

Jenny don't despair - I had a BFN on 5dp5dt and then yesterday (8dt5dt) got a faint positive which is much stronger today. And everyone - I really recommend first response - I have done two diff tests today and although both were positive the FR was by far the clearer and quicker to come up.
Thinking about you all    
KittyR xx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi, does anyone know if really noticeable blue veins on your breasts and chest area are a pregnancy symptom, or can they be caused by Cyclogest?xx


----------



## RSH0308

Hi my test date is 8th Feb after IVF


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Jenny

U r testing a bit early for a 3dayET u shud wait till day 11 on a 3 day transfer at 9 days for a 5 day ET, there is still hope.


I'm 10dp5dt and still daren't test in case it's BFN I'm really hoping that I get my BFP by Sun if I dare do a HPT.


----------



## criverisland

Ive got horrible thrush from them cycologest pessaries  so having to go in the other entrance instead! sorry for TMI everyone.  my tummy cramps have worn off a little now and but ive had a slight headache all day so not feeling the best at the min. Do they work out your test date to when you should have your next period?  i know its a stupid question but they didnt say at the clinic.


Claire xx


----------



## Pinot

Wow so much going on!

*Maybe* - Congratulations  as for when the waiting/worrying ends.......about 8 months from now 

*Jenny* - it is very early to test. Give it a couple of days and test again

*Matilda* - with my DD my (.)(.)s got veiny during 2ww, with my BFP this week, they didn't. Beware of checking them after you've showered as I found the heat of the show water directly on them made veins appear even when cycles were BFN.

*Bangle* - I'm so sorry I didn't realise you've just had a BFN when I sent a reply to your pm  I know exactly how you feel as we had a failed cycle last year and all I really wanted was a sibling for DD. however, you have NOT failed your DS or anyone else. You didn't chose this crappy path of having to have treatment. When he's older, he'll understand you tried everything you could and it just didn't happen.

*Julie* - Hi. I had a shocking stitch with my BFP which resulted in DD so keep up the PMA 

AFM, clear blue says I'm still pg this morning  and am feeling as sick as the proverbial dog so I'm hoping this little embie is here for ever!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Thanks everyone - feeling so much better now and hope is returning

Claire - as far as I know, every clinic has a different test date - i.e. a set number of days from egg collection when you go in for a blood test. For my clinic, it is 14 days after egg collection - which is the average luteal phase - but my AF started 3 days before OTD last time, as I have a 11 day luteal phase.

Tracy Ann - I can't stop myself doing the tests! - but I am afraid of the digital ones. They are so black and white - there is no maybe's to cling on to with them.

Matilda7 - I have heard it is a sign of pregnancy - however, not sure if it is caused by the progesterone or HCG. Are you on progesterone?

Pinot - Congratulations!! How long after transfer did you get your BFP?

Jenny x


----------



## chicking84

Congratulations KittyR on the BFP  that's brilliant. 

CriverIsland, I too have to use the other entrance for the same reason  not ideal but hey ho!

TracyAnn, I'm testing on 5th as well. I'm sooo scared. I want it so much. I've been out today and bought 2 first response tests. I'm thinking of testing on sat. 

Matilda, I've had veiny and sore (.)(.) since I started my progesterone. 

Good luck everyone

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Maddymoo

OOOH girls...good to see a few more BFPs, but horrible to read about the BFNs....this is without a doubt the hardest part of IVF!!!


----------



## bendywendy

Hello everyone

Congrats to all the BFPs today!   
And sorry for the BFNs......     

If I had my transfer on sunday am I officially 4dp or 5 dp now?

Also a TMI question - has anyone else got strange smelling wee??!! I wondered if it was a side effect of the cyclogest?


----------



## Claire1273

Hi
I had my transfer Saturday. I haven't noticed any difference in my wee.
Were your eggs blastocyst ?


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, 
I had my ET on 1st feb - 5 day transfer! 1 embryo - test date 11th feb! 

Havent read all the pages yet but will do toget to know everyone! 

X


----------



## bendywendy

Hi Claire - unfortunately although a 5 day transfer I only had morulas - none of them had quite got to blast yet.
Did you have a blast transfer?


----------



## chicking84

Hi Clare and Lilly and bendywendy
Im on my 2ww and had 1 blastocyst ET on 25.1. In 8 (nearly 9) dpt and cannot wait to test  . I can't say I've noticed my wee smelling different (however I can't give mine via pessary as had horrid thrush-tmi sorry!) I've just noticed I seem to be weeing a lot!

Good luck to you all  

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## katben

HELP!!! I think I've been really stupid.. I've been bleeding heavily since Sunday and did a HPT this morning at 9dp5dt, no faint lines, clear negative. Test date isn't til Sat. Felt so sure it hadn't worked as it's been a carbon copy of my last cycle that I didn't take any cyclogest this morning, and now bleeding is even heavier and - TMI - loads more lining is coming away. Have had a cyclogest now, but feel so so stupid  What's the closest together I can take cyclogest? Is there anything else I can do? Will a hospital give me a progesterone injection? Shoudld I do another test now, or wait til morning? Argh, I could kick myself......


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi Katben

Try and ring ur emergency Dr to see if there is anything that can be done I have no idea.


----------



## LittleFriend

I'm 10dp5dt and OTD is tomorrow but I just did a First Response test this evening and got a BFP! I can't believe it! Please stick little one!


----------



## chicking84

Yay Littlefriend . That's brilliant for you, so pleased!!  

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am worried! I am on 8dpt 5dt and I have started getting painful cramps in my abdomen, which have lasted all evening, and I have been crouchy with my DP.  However, I haven't started bleeding.  I don't want to say that I think this may be a bad sign but I am thinking it.     I sincerely hope I am wrong.  What do other people think?


----------



## chicking84

Hey susan2. A lot of people on here have had cramps and have gone on to have BFP. I've had cramping too and was a little worried but there's only one way of know really and that's testing on your OTD. Fingers crossed its a good sign for you.  

XxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## julesrules

Good morning ladies, 
I got a   this morning! I am so happy I could burst!!! I haven't posted this cycle of IVF as I've been scared to tempt fate. 
I wish all of you pupo's all the luck in the world for your positive tests, for any BFN's I'm sending you big hugs  
Lots of love and  
Jules xxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Morning JulesRules- amazing news! Delighted for you!

AFM- I did another First Response and a Clearblue and both said positive. I've done 3 tests now and all have said BFP! I really want to check my beta HCG levels but don't think my clinic does them which is annoying


----------



## julesrules

Congratulations littlefriend, such exciting news, hope there's many more on this thread! I've been testing since Wednesday in honesty and used clearblue and clearblue digital- that said 2-3 weeks pregnant, gets a bit addictive  
Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## chicking84

Congratulations Julesrules  . That's brilliant news.  Enjoy and look after yourselves :0)

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Claire1273

Great news on all your BFPs

I'm currently 6dpt5dt....getting a little cramping as I do before AF.

BrendyWendy My egg transfered was a blast which had fully hatched !!

Has anyone else had a blast that had fully hatched transfered ? Also the clinic would only transfer one even though I'm 38.

Chicking84 I see you had 12 fert egss did they explain why you had none to freeze ?


----------



## chicking84

Hi clare1273.  

They said in letting the strongest grown to top class blastocyst, damaged the other 11. They said they we'rnt string enough to survive to be frozen and thawed  I was amazed really and thought we'd at least get a couple of frosties. 
Just have to   that our little blastocyst on board produces a BFP. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Claire1273

wow I thought you'd definitely get some frosties. I didn't realise they are all grown in the same dish. Good luck.


----------



## chicking84

I don't think they're in the same dish. I think it's to do with the duration of time they're left to grow, it kind of seperates the strong from the weak. I guess I had 1 strong and 11 weak  I was really disappointed but we get another cycle yet do if this doesn't work, fingers crossed we get some frosties next time. 
XxxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Teena_Russell

Congrats julesrules and little friend amazing news.

Re cramping I am  8dp2dt I had cramping 5 and 6 days after transfer and was really sure af was on it's way but since yesterday nothing. So now confused. Read loads of links and seems lots of people do have cramps and still go on to have BFP so there hope for us yet. 8 more sleeps for me which will be 18 days after collecting but seems like most peoples otd's are 16 days so probably gonna test from Thursday..


----------



## Delgirl1979

my God i now have 6 days and counting to OTD and im going  

Had a 2 day transfer 1 embie 2 cells and 2nd embie 4 cells.

My OTD is 9th Feb wondering when everyone started testing for a day 2 transfer?

Hoping not to relent but good to know

Keep thinking my Af will arrive anytime soon but so far hasnt, not even sure when im due on now as my last af was 27th Dec

Also am feeling a little light headed, dont know wether its a good sign or bad.

PLEASE PLEASE let the next 6 days go quickly  

So pleased to see all these BFP's starting to come into the posts good luck everyone.xx


----------



## xNickyx

Hi Pinkcat,

I'm on the dreaded 2ww, testing on 10th Feb, i'm 7dpt  

would like join all the ladies in waiting

Good luck, fingers crossed and loads of sticky wishes to you all 

xxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## chicking84

Good luck xNickyx, delgirl1979 and teena_russel. 

Welcome to the 2ww. Hope it doesn't drag on too long for you. 

Good luck  

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies can I please join you? I am now 6dp3dt and this wait is driving me    great to hear all the BFP's and sad to read about the BFN's   
I have had a few twinges and yesterday my face was burning but the rest of me was so cold so don't know what that was all about, thought i was coming down with a fever but today nothing.
Hopefully we can keep each other sane! Good luck everyone and    we see more BFP's very soon.


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*LittleFriend and Jules* - Congratulations     Jules - it should only say 1-2 weeks so wonder if there's a double surprise in there 

*Delgirl* - I tested 10dp2dt but everyone is different.

Clearblue said I'm still pg this morning which is HUGE relief. OTD is Sunday so just really want it to hurry up so I can get booked in for my first scan! Must do some work and stop obsessing!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## LillyR

Congratulations LittleFriend and Jules!!     Great news!!

Good luck to all the Pupo ladies. If you're not going totally crazy then you're a very strong woman!!!!!!

Delgirl: I'm testing on 9th too. And, like you, I'm going absolutely crazy. I have no symptoms at all and now convinced there's nothing in there, although I know everyone is different. I'm not going to test before OTD. Don't want to jinx anything. Although how I'm going to survive the next 6 days I have no idea.... I wish I could just sleep through this week and wake up on Thursday. I hope 9th is a lucky day for us xxxx

Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Congrats julesrules and little friend!!!!!!

Delgirl i had a 2day transfer and tested positive from 11 days after ET, it was faint but the next morning it was a strong dark line.  Im just back from the hospital after getting bloods done, they will phone me later with result. Hopefully to confirm what i already know 

Sorry to all the bfn's.  Wishing you the best of luck for next time.

Stay positive girls xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Little friend and Jules "many congratulations" on your BFP's    

Claire - I had 1 blast transferred in me which hadn't quite hatched, but was on the verge of hatching.  Like Chicking I also had 12 fertilised (out of 14 eggs), but only 1 was good enough to freeze.  This was disappointing   but at least we have got 1 blast on board.  

I think I will do an early test tomorrow, as I am still in pain and my OTD is due early next week.

xx


----------



## chicking84

Good luck for tomorrow then Susan     

XxxxChickingxxxX


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks hun.


----------



## AnnieC

Hi,
I don't think my details were added to the list, but it's a   for me! Can't believe it!!
Good luck to everyone!
A


----------



## broody23

Congrats to all the bfps. We seem to be having a good run so far this month. Sorry to hear of any bfns  

I have one more week left of my 2ww wait and am going slightly mad now. Have been so tempted to test today even though its far too early and the hcg trigger will still be in my system. Hadn't done too bad with the waiting until today but now I'm driving myself mad  

Broody xxx


----------



## Dolphins

I know what you mean broody.  I started to feel anxious on Weds. with less then a week to go until OTD.  I just want to know now.

Good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## heavenlyharry

Broody - I feel your pain!! Desperate to know whats happening! This wait is awful. 1 week tomorrow!!


----------



## loopee8

congrats to the BFPs! 
Broody, I had IUI on Jan 27 and they told me to wait 18 days before testing! That seems too long to me - where are you having treatment? did they tell you to wait 15 days or something? I think i'm gonna test early, it is driving me mad!!! And I haven't touched alcohol but friends of mine are taking me to a belated birthday dinner tonight and I will be so tempted to have a 1/2 glass of wine with them, but if I get a BFN the guilt will kill me!!


----------



## LillyR

Me too!! Time has never passed so slowly! I'm trying to keep myself busy but I can't get my mind off next Thursday's result. It'll mean the difference between being the happiest person on the planet or totally devastated (again).

Anyway ... just to pass the time......... what random thoughts are you being subjected to this week?

My top three (trying not to but can't help it) are: 

1) Choosing names (because, obviously, both embies will stick!!!??!)

2) Deciding on the coolest, most original way to announce on ******** that I'm 3 months pregnant! (also crazy, every time I switch on my ** and see yet another sonogram status update I feel a little bit more sick and I always promised myself I'd never do that but..... boy am I gonna be doing that when it's my turn!!!)

3) Sitting in my 'empty nursery room' and planning the most gorgeous nursery that any child has ever lived in. Will it be pink or blue?

xx


----------



## broody23

Hi

I was only told to wait 2weeks, would not survive a longer wait, am going mad as it is

Broody xxx

Heres hoping to bfps for us all


----------



## broody23

Lilly

I have googled every single twinge since last week. And have been deciding exactly what I'm getting from the kiddicare website for the longed after bfp. I have spent hours looking at things on the internet and still time seems to be going so slowly.

Broody xxxx


----------



## LillyR

Broody! You and me both! So much gorgeous stuff to get, if only we could get out of limbo land we'd be perfect customers!

xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Well girls thats the hospital just called to confirm my BFP!!!!!!  HCG level was 349 which she says was good   

Scan booked for 1st march!

I feel like i am in a dream..........   

It seems to be a good month so far for BFP's, lets hope it continues xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

Sorry for TMI..I am 7dp3dt and just noticed bits of red/pink mixed in with my CM. On my last 2ww I had spotting on 8dp3dt at 5PM that got worse and worse, and developed into AF.

Do you think this might be implantation bleeding? Or just the start of AF?

Also, my (.)(.) don't feel as sore. For any of you who got BFPs - did your's stay sore?

Thanks,
Jenny xx


----------



## chicking84

Hi Jenny. I don't think you can be sure that it is going to develop into your af. Timing wise it could be implantation bleeding. My (.)(.) seem to get more and less sore quite frequently in this 2ww. I guess unless it develops into your af, you're not going to know till you test.   for you that it is implantation. 

Thurderbird, that's brilliant news  dumb question alert....how far gone are you on your OTD? 

Lilly and Broody, I'm glad its not just me who has been thinking of names, thinking of announcements and bedroom furnature....I dream but am frightened to tell my DH as he's worried I'll get hurt if we get a BFN. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## thunderbird21

Jennyes, the pain in my boobies went away for a bit then came back.  Hope its a good sign for you   

Chicking today is my OTD but ive tested positive since wed


----------



## LillyR

Congratulations Thunderbird!!!      

Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## broody23

I cannot wait until the day we can start buying tonnes of baby stuff  

Today has gone sooooooo slowly, I cannot wait for next fri to be here, am slowly going mad now

Congrats thunder

Broody xxxxx


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi everyone I have been very naughty and taken a HPT this morning and ....................    
So excited, rang the clinic and they say still test on Sunday although their not expecting the result to change. My scan is booked for 13/02/12


----------



## jennyes2011

Congratulations xxxxxxxxxx    to Tracy Ann and Thunderbird    

My very, very light spotting appears to have stopped! Every hour that goes by is making me more hopeful. 

Jenny xx


----------



## Tracy Ann

Thank you Jenny my (.)(.) r less painful now so dont worry about that.


----------



## Babybelle80

Hey Girls, 

FEB Transfer yesterday, OTD 13th Feb.

Fingers crossed!!

Good Luck to Everyone.


----------



## Babybelle80

Congraulations to Tracey Ann and Thunderbird or your  .

Well done.


----------



## Babybelle80

Good Luck to Fishes, Loopyloo8 and Feathergentle, testing same day as me.


----------



## Babybelle80

Sorry Loopee8, got your nme wrong!


----------



## Kayy

Congratulations on all these BFP's!!      

My heart goes to all those suffering BFN's xxx    

4 days to go to my OTD on the 7th!! So fingers crossed for those stilllllllllllllll waiting, Will it ever end? 
I am having some cramping, is anyone else getting these to? Just trying to think postive  

My (.)(.) are sore on and off, this maybe a good thing or a bad thing - have noo clue! 

Kayyxxx


----------



## bendywendy

Hi Kayy - my OTD is also the 7th.....am soooo tempted to test early on Sunday!


----------



## Kayy

Bendywendy - I know its just so tempting but I am trying not too. I being such a patient girl   Good luck on Tuesday... it really seems eons away and I am going a little loopy! 

Kayyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nomi

Tx ICSI day 2 ET ....TEST 17feb 2012


----------



## Maddymoo

Wow it seems to have been a really lucky day on here!!
I'm due to test on 10th and am 4dp5dt...had forgotten just how torturous this 2ww is!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## chicking84

Congratulations TracyAnn   that's brilliant news 

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## JJ masters

BFN for me this morning can believe I am writing this again, I was so sure this time must of all been in my head 


----------



## chicking84

Morning my FF buddies. Sorry to hear about the BFN  thinking of you all. 

As for me, absolutely convinced that AF was on the way as (.)(.) seemed less sensitive. Tested this morning 1 day early and I can't believe it but...BFP   

Early days, I know but DH and I are so pleased

Thinking of you all 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Teena_Russell

Kayy I keep getting cramps too mostly at night, Tuesday, Wednesday and last night. Keep really thinking af on it's way but nothing else happening.

Jjmasters - am so sorry you didn't get your BFP, it's so hard.. Hope your okay, have you got any more tries?

Chickling that's fantastic news you both must be over the moon. 

I was stupid this morning and tested a week early! I'm 9dp 2dt. Obviously negative which I knew it would be. I just kinda thought if period on it's way I wanted a chance to test.. Silly I know. I've decided to test mon, thurs then sat which is otd if I get that far..

Well hope the weekend goes quickly for those on 2ww, I'm working which should help x


----------



## Boomania

JJ: my heart goes out to you on your BFN. It's heartbreaking.   xxxxx

Chicking: congrats on your BFP! I never had any symptoms, still haven't. And I had a bleed from Friday until Sunday last weekend. It proves we are all different. I get a bit of sore (.)(.) now and then, but not always, but that's from the cyclogest pessaries. Good luck Chick! Xxxxxx

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## KittyRose8

Congrats Chicking and to all of you with BFP, massive   to all of you with BFN - my heart goes out to you and I   that next time is your time.   and   to everyone still to test.
Although still 3 days away from OTD (had a very late one 14dp4dt) my clinic have said that after 6 BFP they are counting me as pregnant so I am finally starting to believe it! Also starting to feel very sick which perversely I am really enjoying as it makes it more real.    to you all.xxx


----------



## criverisland

I had my ET ON 24th of jan i tested today and got a BFN  only tested due to having alot of symptoms, maybe its still to early to test but im   and devo at the min. I will test again on my OTD but not holding much hope


Claire xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I started bleeding this morning, and so my AF has come, and this cycle is over.     If I was honest with you the painful cramps I have been experiencing for the past 3 days, have felt like AF cramps, and that's what I was worried about.    

I can't quite take it in yet, but everytime I go to the toilet now it is a painful reminder.  I don't feel like I will start to accept it until the hospital confirm my BFN next week.    

Once I detected the bleeding me and my DP just hugged each other.  It is just such a painful journey to go on together, but at least we have got one another, that's a positive.  

Good luck and best wishes to you all through this difficult journey.

xx


----------



## Sarah31970

Call from clinic 
Test negative, really sad, but keeping the positive that have one one ice.
Hope things work out better for the rest of you waiting. 
Sas x


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi everyone I am so sorry for those of u that have BFNs fingers crossed and god willing next time     

Congratulations chicking  thats fantastic u can book ur scan now mine is on the 13th so I'm sure urs will be around then too. My clinic said still to test on my OTD which is tomorrow. I've tested 3 days running now fingers crossed     for the scans.


----------



## jennyes2011

Suzan2 - I am with you  . Exactly the same thing has happened to me today x It is our 2nd ICSI attempt so feeling heartbroken. 

Sorry to all the BFNs.

Lots and lots of luck to everyone xxx

Jenny x


----------



## Kayy

Congrats Chicking on your *BFP*!! You go girl!! 

Too all my ladies that had a BFN's, my prayers go out to you all. xxxxxx 

Teena_Russell - How far are you into your 2ww? I got a really bad cramp Mon then I have been cramping on and off since then. My ovaries feel like tennis balls!? (.)(.) still painful on and off. Just wish my body would sort it self out!! 3 days to OTD    hoping that postive thinking will get me thru and the dreaded AF far away! Good luck to you hun!!    

Kayyxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya

Im 9dp3dt today, took a test this morning and BFN! hope this changes by OTD on Monday.

So sorry to those of you who have tested BFN   x

Congratulations on the BFP's, hope i'll be joining you's soon x 

Holly


----------



## chicking84

Kayy. On the symptom front...I tested 1 day early but only because I was convinced AF was on the way. My cramps had gone from just on the right side to all over abdo, also my (.)(.) didn't seem as sensitive so was really frightened. I guess it shows that everyone's bodies are different. 

Thinking of you all

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I am so excited at all the BFPs this month, it is boding so well for us all.   
Sorry, I can't do personals - haven't had internet access for three days, and there are too many new posts!!  I can't believe how busy it is this month.

OK... So yesterday, at 4dp2dt I took a test and there's a faint line.  Today, 4 tests later, the faint blue line is still there.  In fact, it's slightly darker.  Now, I know it could be the trigger injection, still, but doc said, on previous cycles when I had a BFP, that after 3 days any hCG in system is all mine.  Even if she just meant after the 5,000iU booster shot (which I haven't had this time), everything I read is that it's gone 6 days after the 10,000iU trigger shot - and that was 9 days ago!   

I'm not calling it anything yet, but testing every day for me is an absobulte necessity... and if the line gets fainter I'll let you all know.


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Ladies,

Can you please kindly add me to the list? I had EC on 27, ET on 30 Jan so I think I am 6dp3dt. My OTD is 12 February but I am very tempted to try some HPT sooner. I don't know how long I can wait...My very best wishes to you all!

x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hi Mia, so you had ET same day as me, then.  That was the first anniversary of when my dad died, so it was a special day for us, filled with hope more so than usual.  My doc just said to come back in two weeks - but that would be the thirteenth, which is a no no, of course.  So I'm not sure whether to go on 12th, which is my mum's birthday, or the fourteenth... which would be romantic, but only if it's a BFP!


----------



## mrsko

Hello ladies, can I join your madness. I had 5day transfer on 1ST feb so am now 4dp5dt.

My stomach is really bloated but no other symptoms. This wait is driving my crazy. 

OTD valentines day!!

Sending positive vibes to you all x


----------



## Lindsay2011

Hi Ladies, please can I join?

I've been a member of this site since last year and I have been following this topic for a while now so I thought it was about time I said hello  .

I had EC on  01.02.12 and ET on 03.02.12. I am now 2dp2dt and I just can't believe I am finally in the 2ww. To be honest it has flown over but I know these next 2 weeks are going to drag. I really struggled with EC, i didn't find it a pleasant experience at all  , I was worried about ET as I was still very tender and crampy but it was fine - thankfully.

I just wanted to send a big  to all those who got BFN, my heart goes out to you.

Huge congratulations  to all BFP's.

I hope to chat more to you all.

Lindsay xx


----------



## Kayy

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!

I just teasted 2 days early and wasnt really expecting much but............. I am pregnant!!!  
Still pinching myself.. owch!! I was getting really bad AF like pains this last week and thought it wasnt going to work.
Just wanted to tell you gals and also those out there with AF pains, please dont worry, it might just maybe the embie settling in 

Baby dust to all those still waiting xxxx     

Kayyxxxxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Congratulations Kayy!  Thats brill news.  

I am due to test on 13th, but have had some Sharp shooting pains!  Dd you get any pains like that??

xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Girlies.... Need some advice I am 6dp5dt with a 3 AA blasto do u think if I take a test now it would give me a proper reading?  So needing to test....my otd date is this thur?


----------



## Kayy

Thanks Babybelle80   - I got a really bad pain on Monday when I was 6dp5dt and was getting bad crampy pains ever since (even today as I am writing this!)My ovaries felt like golf balls too. I also had a viral cold in my 2nd weeks of my 2ww - pants!
Thats why I tried early cos I thought that I was just gonna get a BFN anyway. I just wanted something to stop me worrying.
I have read loads of comments about AF like pains. Its seems that sometimes they can be a postive sign but it really depends on the person. 

I hope this helps hon. My fingers are crossed for you and a embie.        

Parkeraah - I tested on Friday at 10dp5dt and got a BFN result! Today I have a BFP!!?? Try and hold out as much as possible but I can totally understand how hard it is. Good luck on Thursday


----------



## Babybelle80

Thanks Kayy!

Yeh I know its hard to tell cause everyone is different, I had fresh transfer the 1st time which ended in  and I had AF pains for about a week that time.

This time have had FET and so far havent really had AF pains just those shooting pains.

Fingers crossed that it means good news.

Congrats again on your news.  Its great to know that it does actually work for alot of people.

xx


----------



## broody23

Congrats kayy and all other bfps

Broody xxx


----------



## george22

Hiya, hope it ok to join this thread. I am 11dpt 2dt with 2 embies. Just want to say that since thurs not really having any symptoms except sore (.)(.), which aren't as sore as they were.  I was convinced that AF may start on the thurs as had period like pains but no show. First few days after ET felt very bloated. 
Had a bad day Tues, I have been working and that day just didn't know what to do, got myself all upset. 
I am worried as feel that there should be more symptoms or something. 
My OTD is the 11th, my hosp test after 17 days after ET. I don't think I will be testing early.

Congrats to all the BFP out there and also sending love and hugs to those with BFN.

Must keep


----------



## parkeraah

Thx kayy I take your advice and will hold off till thur.  Will defo test with fmu before bloods at the clinic.
Congrts on your bfp  

Many congrats to everyone else on this thread who have had your bfp,s recently  

So sorry for all those with negatives   very difficult and I just don't know how I will cope if I get the same shortly - my heart goes out to u all x x x       x x x


----------



## Boomania

Congrats Kayy! Fabulous news. Xxxxx

George: I had no symptoms except AF cramps, slight sore (.)(.), but that's the pressaries. I had a bleed for 3 days. Convinced it hadn't worked and I got a BFP! So we are all different. Like you I drove myself insane comparing myself to others on the thread! In many ways we are all experiencing similar things, but in other ways we are all different. Good luck. Xxxxxx

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## nomi

Hey guyssss
A big congratulations to all the BFP. Huggs and kisses to BFN... 
I AM IN A WEIRD STATE RIGHT NOW. Had EC on 1/02 and ET 3/02 1 embie. First day after ET my boobies where huge and painful, but this afternoon they have deflated and not sensitive at all. What's happening?  The 2ww is driving me crazy!


----------



## chicking84

Kayy.  Congratulations. Very pleased for you. Look after yourself and your wee one on board . 

Nomi, I had v sore (.)(.) after ET and they went less sensitive almost to the point I was convinced it was a BFN. It wasn't!! The progesterone does strange things to our bodies. Hang in there

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Chicken 84!

Can I ask what grade your blastocyst was?  I have got 2x day 6 grade 4 blastocysts on board, from what I have read grade 4 is intermediate and is at the stage where they are about to hatch ready to implant.  

Both of mine have survived freezing so hoping that means they must be strong little ones.

xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Wow, saw my name there!!! Thank you Pinkcat!


----------



## miainlondon

HI ladies,

can someone give me some advice about brown spotting please? It is my 7dp3dt and I have had brown spotting from yesterday and it gets heavier today. I can really feel my AF is on its way. I wonder how long the implantation bleeding last, if any.

Am I out already? I didn't expect period could start so early. I thought even if I am not pregnant, I won't expect the AF until two weeks after ET.

Confused...


----------



## uupap

Hi all,


It's lovely seeing all the BFPs, but my heart goes out to the BFNs  

I have my test date on the 11th, but not sure I can wait that long. In a way I also don't want to test early as I still have hope.


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Mianlondon, 

It hasnt happened to me but from what I can make out from what I have read, implantation of the embryo happens rougly between day 8-10, so if you are 7dp3dt then you will be on day 10 now so it may well be spotting from implanting.  Alot of people have said that they felt they were going to get AF and then had BFP so fingers crossed for you!

when is your test date?

Good luck xxx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi all

Well bad night for me.. It's all over af arrived tonight just after arriving at work bad timing eh.
So back at home now with dp.. Lots of crying and cuddles as was our last go.

Good luck to everyone still to test xx


----------



## Kayy

My thoughts are with you Teena_Russell, so sorry hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## chicking84

Thinking of you Teena_Russel.  

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## mrsw32

Hi girls,

Can i join this thread..im 7dp 3dt and going crazy  
Have had bad AF pains since friday,and exceptionally emotional! And has for a killer headaches...ouch!! Still got a week to go,and never been to the loo soo much..thinking af is here!

Wishing you all luck and congrats to the bfp's! I test 13th feb!

Kat x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey Kayy - congrats on your  

Well, my little faint lines on the HPTs have almost disappeared now, and since I'm now 7dp2dt, I gues sthat means the injections the nuses gave me after the ET MUST have been hCG, which has surprised both DH and me, since the doc speifically said NO hCG shots this time, since my "ovaries were huge" (she collected 14 eggs, which was a lot for me nowadays!) so I'm back to crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!


----------



## Missy123

Kitty Kate fingers crossed that the line gets darker again.   

  to the BFP's and   to the BFN's. Good luck for anyone still to test.   

I'm 9dp3dt and have had back ache and last night bad period pains    It's not here yet so there is still hope.


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Babybelle80

Many thanks for your advice. My test date should be 12 Feb but I am very tempted to do a test earlier...The brown spotting hasn't totally gone away but not getting worse either...I am still hanging in there!

xx


----------



## loopee8

no worries Babybelle - good luck to you too. I actually  think i am going to test on the 11th because the 13th is 18 days post IUI basting so if AF has not come by this saturday I am definitely going to do an HPT
fingers crossed to us all!


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Miaianlondon, 

If its not getting worse hopefully that is a good sign for you.  Good Luck! xxxx


----------



## miainlondon

The brown spotting is still there...I started to lose confidence in this now...


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey all,

WOW on all the BFPS and    for the BFNS, i hope your ok!!

No change from me...still pregnant..eek!   Stay little one xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

mia, stop worrying!!  Brown is good.  Say after me: "Brown is Good"
"Brown is Good"
"Brown is Good"
"Brown is Good"
"Brown is Good"

There, just like a mantra


----------



## Kitty_Kate

!Maybe~baby! said:


> No change from me...still pregnant..eek!   Stay little one xx


Yippee!!!!  Good to hear from you, and I didn't get a chance to say  before weekend, cos my internet crashed, then there were like a billion posts to catch up on!! Hope you're feeling well!!


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Hey kitty,

Aww thanks hun! Still a little shocked and me and DH are scared to get excited...Karma and all!! Feeling good...apart from the tiredness and painful (o) (o)  Im sure the hardness of them isnt normal lol!!!(p.s, the gap that i have put between my canny diagram of my breasts is no resemblence what so ever....maybe the nipples though )

How are you diddling?? xxxx


----------



## Shinee

Hi All 

I am 6dp5dt, OTD 9th Feb. I think I just did a silly thing, I couldn't resist any more, I tested with a Clear Blue digital this morning and got a BFN, I am devastated, has anyone ever tested early got a BFN then gone on to get a BFP or should I just accept that it is all over?


----------



## Kitty_Kate

MaybeBaby!!!

Sounds like you are well and truly prggers there - and that makes me very happy!!!
I have been worried that I was losing it again -  were getting less sore, and I was getting less horny (I got well horny both times I got PG before)... but now my cat has claimed her place on my belly again, so there is still hope!

Shinee.... Nope. Don't worry about it... BFNs NEVER count until after OTD and bloods!


----------



## Emi777

i'm going crazy waiting for the 10th!!! Just want to know either way now.  Last time had alot of pain and got BFN this time have no pain but sore (0) (0), hot flushes and night sweats, is this good signs??  Please any encouragement to wait till fri kindly taken, good luck all


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Emi77, 

I am due to test on 13th, following blastocyst transfer. Last tme I had blastocyst transfer it was unsuccessul bu I had quite bad AF pains from 3-4 days after the transfer and then AF came a few days later.

This time I have had a few sharp pains now and again in lower abdomen but certainly not feeling like AF is coming yet - so hoping that is a good sign.  I also have sore (0) (0) but not sure if thats just the cyclogest cause I did have sore (0) (0) last time when I got BFN.

I am   that this may be a good sign this time.  I had 2 6 dy blasts transferred, would be great for us if we had BFP and got healthy twins as I have no children at the moment and would not be able to afford to keep going through all of this so as long as they were healthly 2 would be bonus for us.

Wishing you the best of luck, keep me posted! the 10th is only a few days away so you may even be able to test a day or 2 early on 8th or 9th and should still get a def result either way.  I think I am going t do my test on 12th a day early.


----------



## Babybelle80

Shinee, 

Try not to stress, the test will not show as positive yet cause there wll not be enough hormon to detect it.  You need to try and put that test o the back of your mind now and just wait until your test date, or even a day early but your still a few days too early yet!

Be strong!   for you!

xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Ok Kitty_Kate, i will say after you. 

Brown is good!
Brown is good!
Brown is good!

Thank you for keeping me sane here! I really felt that I lost it until I read your note. I am still hanging in there! xxx


----------



## Kayy

Another day and another test - BFP is still there  It doesnt seem real!

Shinee - I know how tempting it is to test early, I did and got the bfn result. I was so gutted but I know now I tested _way_ to early... so dont give up!!   and try again nearer your OTD XX

All my AF like pains have gone and my (.)(.) arent so sore anymore... hope thats a good sign 

Kayyxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

My OTD tomorrow is now I fear, going to be a formality.  This is because my bleeding only lasted 1 day on Saturday, so we started hoping again, and couldn't resist taking a pregnancy test yesterday.  Unfortunately for us, it came up with a resounding negative.      

The pain of it just feels so intense.       Therefore tomorrow just has to be endured.

Good luck with everyone else.

xx


----------



## vicstar

Susan -    i feel the same hun, i have been bleeding on and off since last week quite heavy at times. I have done a test which was BFN. My OTD isn't until friday but that was 18 days since ET so by now would have a positive on HPT. Its an awful time for us


----------



## miainlondon

Congratulations Kayy! I am sure you are pregnant. 

Just wondered if you had any brown spotting at all during your 2ww?

xx


----------



## Kayy

Hi miainlondo,

Thanks hon   Don't think I will be convinced till that 1st scan. I been trying..wishing and dreaming for so long.

I didnt get any spotting but I did get lots of AF like pains. Its just varies so much from person to person, its enough to make you a little crazy, huh? I have heard that alittle spotting may just be implantation happening - so maybe not a bad thing.    My best wishes for your OTD, everything crossed!!

Its been so lovely to see all the BFP's this month! For all those still 2ww'in fingers crossed and keep positive        


Kayyxxxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Mia... Once again:

Brown is good!
Brown is good!
Brown is good!


----------



## clarabellabee

HI all! Im on my 2ww after FET 4 days ago feeling abit crampy is this normal?

Good luck to u all!
Clare x


----------



## julie1973

Hello Ladies... I am currently 6dp5dt, and this 2ww is driving me insane !!!!!!  How do you do it   .... Talk about checking every twinge etc etc... I had twinges almost like quite strong AF pains on day 2 and 3 after 5dt, and now on and off twinges.. have also got sore (.)(.)'s, and probably just my imagination but my stomach feels harder just around and below my belly button.... nothing else happening, so far so good no bleeding of any kind either. Just wondered if any of you had any of these symptoms at around 6dp5dt... trying to say sane here...   

"Congrats to all the BFP's", and so sorry to hear about the BFN's   

Take Care Ladies.... Julie x


----------



## clairec1154

I just thought I would post about bleeding, you may find this link useful http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/bleedingearlypregexpert/

You are all right the 2ww does make you  and that is why I have read and not posted. Wishing you all the luck in the world  

/links


----------



## clarabellabee

Hi Julie,

Im really new to FF! Im also feeling as if i have sore (.)(.)! and am crampy round the bottom of my back! Im on pesseries and HRT so dont know if its down to them! Its driving me insane also, , and its only been a few days! Im back at work tomorrow so i hope the days go in faster! Cant wait till OTD! When is your OTD? 

Heres Hoping 
Clare x


----------



## julie1973

Hi Clare, my OTD is the 14th... am currently on 6dp5dt, so they did say I could test from the 10th Feb no earlier..... I just need to know its doing my head in now, I too am back at work, it kind of helps ... when is youe OTD ?... Julie x


----------



## Annakin

evening all!
am coming to join  you.  thought i was doing ok but now day 4 (had 2 frosties put back last friday) am going crazy already.
did the 2nd of the HCG jabs tonight - feel a bit sick now but think it was more the jab than anything!
OTD is 17th Feb.....

seem to be a few people with OTD tomorrow so will keep everything crossed for you.  remember that its not over til its over.... 
congrats to you Kay - hope lots of positive vibes are coming our way now too!
xxx


----------



## clarabellabee

Hi Clairec, Congrates on ur BFP!  Saying lots of   For you!xx

Hey Julie,  Saying lots of   for you also for the 10th!  Mine is 20th feb! 2 weeks today!  Im so anxious! im the same as you.  With every twinge i cringe!    ,  How long after ET do you wait to test?  

  
Clare x


----------



## Babybelle80

clarabellabee - I also had transfer 4 days ago, I have had similar pains and cramps and am also on HRT and cyclogest, I have been trying to work out if its that too!

I have had some sharpe pains in abdomen too. But not really had any period pains yet!

Do you know if the HRT stops you from having your period altogether? 

My OTD is 13th. Good Luck to you xx


----------



## clarabellabee

BabyBelle80 - Im not sure if the HRT stops your Period! I am wondering why your OTD is sooner than mine! If we had ET at same time! I suppose we are all abit different!  I hope you get the BFP result!!!!!!! Keep me posted as I will with you!!!! 

GOOD LUCK
Clare


----------



## Babybelle80

clarabellabee - was yours a 5 day blast? mine was a 6 day blast so mabe thats why mine is day earlier! Not sure though! xxx


----------



## clarabellabee

Im not sure BabyBelle!   

Xx


----------



## Lindsay2011

Morning Ladies  

Kayy - Congrats on your BFP, fab news.

Nomi - hi hun, i noticed our OTD is the same. How are you finding the 2ww? It's dragging like mad for me, I'm driving myself insane analysing everything. I've had cramp since ET and boobies are quite tender. I keep getting twinges if I get up from sitting/lying down. Hoping these are all good signs .

Teens_Russell - I'm so sorry AF arrived, sending you a big .

Welcome to all the newbies. This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up!

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days, looking forward to seeing lot's more BFP announcements!!!!

Lindsay xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Miainlondon, Fishes, Loopee8 and Feather Gentle - how you feeling girls?? only 6 days to go.

I am starting to panic now, I havent had any AF pains yet! Last time I had AF pains after 5 days and nothing so far. I know its not always the same and this time is FET and last time was fresh but I keep expecting to get them.

Do you think its bad news if I havent had any AF pains??  Alot of people have had AF pains and then got BFP, so I am really worried now that my little blasts are just floating around in there and havent stuck!

 to all of you and everyone else who is due to test soon xxx


----------



## mrsw32

Hello all,

Crap day today (excuse my words)!! I seem to be having EVERY symptom going!! AF pains since last friday, excrutiating ovary pains last night and general discomfort! Hot flushes,teary (VERY), bit fussy with food...and would love to think its all for positive results. But to be honest now just thinking it all to do with the Cyclogest and AF coming!!
Im in my 2nd week now,test 13th feb,but still seems sooo long away and just incredibly emotional!

Hoping you are all having a slightly better time of it than me,and are more positive.
Wishing you all the very best      
     

Kat xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Kat - Stay positive - still 6 days left yet. Your OTD is same as mine.   for you xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey ladies hope u r all well, well today I am 8dp5dt and had to call my clinic and chat with the nurses as was very poorly during the night last night.  My otd is this thur but they want me to pop into the clinic tmorrow to check my bloated tummy and my kidney function etc and give me my otd a day early......  I woke this morn at 3 with really bad tummy pains high up though, as of I needed the loo or be sick, anyway the pain got that bad it brought me out in cold sweats and I end up with my hands and feet all tingly..... It went away once I calmed myself down and came back again at 6 am....l this time I did mange to go to the loo (soz tmi) ..... I have just tested with a first response and I have a bfp.........
But I am now worrying that could it be hcg still left in my system as I had a hcg injection the day of my transfer..... What do you think ladies?
Why is it we worry about everything.......


----------



## mrsw32

Hi Babybelle80,thank you!  Im hoping 13 will be a lucky number for us   

Parkeraah...im not a nurse or doctor...but to me it sounds like OHSS,i had it after egg recovery and i know it can flare up if you become pregnant..so it could be a good sign for you! Wishing you all the best   

Kat xx


----------



## parkeraah

Oh I hope not mrsw32.....  Thanks for the reply and I hope u get your bfp x x xn


----------



## thunderbird21

parkeraah it sounds like constipation!  I just got my bfp last fri and felt same way in days leading up to it, bloated, pain higher up in tummy, and struggled to go to loo.  I says to nurse did she think it might be ohss but she says it sounded like constipation and it was.  As soon as i stopped the cyclogest pessaries it went away so it may be a side effect.

Congrats on your bfp and hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## nomi

Annakin said:


> evening all!
> am coming to join you. thought i was doing ok but now day 4 (had 2 frosties put back last friday) am going crazy already.
> did the 2nd of the HCG jabs tonight - feel a bit sick now but think it was more the jab than anything!
> OTD is 17th Feb.....
> 
> seem to be a few people with OTD tomorrow so will keep everything crossed for you. remember that its not over til its over....
> congrats to you Kay - hope lots of positive vibes are coming our way now too!
> xxx


Hello Annakin.....l have my OTD 17th feb too....best of luck toy u toooooo


----------



## mrsw32

just replyed and my post seems to have vanished...so sorry if doubling up!

Please dont worry about it parkeraah,i only had it mild and got some treatment from hospital and they got it under control,and as i said could mean a good sign for you!

Or as Thunderbird21 says....it could be a side effect of cyclogest...think they have a lot to answer for  

Wishing you a healthy bfp too   

Kat xx


----------



## parkeraah

Thanks kat and thunderbird..... I a, going into clinic tmorrow morn so hopefully they will give me a scan and check out the size of those ovaries..... Only have 2 more pesseries to take they have by far been the worst part for me of this whole treatment.  

Really appreciate your advice, only been on this thread a couple of times, it moves so quickly......

Hope you all get your bfp and I will keep you posted , and check back to c how u guys r doing x x x


----------



## chicking84

Parkeraah. After I got my BFP I had two days of a very bloated tummy and I felt like I was going to pop. I ended up drinking lots of hot water and walking about lots, as soon as I finished my progesterone, it passed. Now I feel much better (well slightly nauseated). 

Hope things are ok for you. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## parkeraah

Thx chicking84 deo last night it felt more like a pain like I needed the toilet..... So I am hoping it will be the progesterone...... Good to hear that yours has gone...... Can't wait to stop that horrible stuff. How can something like that make u feel so bad and give u so much side effects


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

Can i join you please?

I have 2 good grade 2 embies on board   OTD is 16th Feb !!

So Excited to finally be pupo !!

Lots of love to you all. Hope you are all well

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hey Beckyboo - congrats on being PUPO!

Haven't posted much on here but can someone add me to HOF on pge 1. BFN for me


----------



## Guest

Oh hunni im so sorry     xxx


----------



## broody23

Hi ladies

Hope u r all well

I was naughty and tested this morning 11dpo and got a BFN. Trying not to read too much into as my otd is not until fri but I can't help but feel like its all over again

I wish I hadn't tested now

Broody xxx


----------



## criverisland

Hi broody 23, i tested too 8dpt 3dt and i had a BFN i was devo and couldnt stop crying, but my OTD isnt untill the 10th Feb. Im staying positive and so should you too  thats still very early days to be testing, there wouldnt be enough hcg in your body at that stage to detect a pregnancy! with first son i didnt find out untill i was 3 months preg so i guess i dnt produce large amounts early on anyway!! its hard i know and even though ive had a BFN early on im not giving up hope just yet. Dont test again unyill OTD and you may get a nice shock 

Claire xx


----------



## broody23

Claire,

Thanks for your reply, you have reassured me that there is till hope I will try and hold out until friday

Hope u get ur bfp on fri

Broody xxx


----------



## SweetPea85

Hi ladies

I'm also on my 2ww 12dp3dt been testing since 8dpt and all BFN  I have given up now as OTD is Thursday,  sure if I was going to get a BFP I would have a feint line by now but I couldn't have clearer BFN's I feel crushed. 

A massive congrats to every BFP such good news, look after yourself ladies xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Oh sweetpea - there is still hope! try not to do anymore test now until Thursday morning!   that it changes for you!

I tested early last cycle and its a nightmare cause you just never know if its accurate and it messes with your head even more, I am trying to bereally strong this time and wait until at least date before OTD.  Its really hard though, have walked past boots today and was so tempted to buy I test.  I havent bought any so far cause if I know theyare in the house then its too tempting.

I am counting down the next 6 days! Its so unbearable.

Keep your chin up!


----------



## SweetPea85

Thank you Babybelle I will still test though you can't stop once you start!! Longest 2 weeks ever I just want to know either way now, good luck to you also nearly there xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Well we attended our OTD appt. this morning on the 7th Feb. and was told that there was a faint positive line present, and so they can't say that it's a definate negative.  To confirm the result I was told that I needed a blood test today, and have been told to ring the clinic at 16.30 today for the results.  However, the nurse said it looks like the embryo tried to implant, but then it didn't make it.    

If by any chance it isn't clear from today's test, I will need to take another blood test at the end of the week.

A agonising wait or what!!


----------



## loopee8

Hey babybelle 80
The next 6 days is going to be excrutiatingly slow! I am going to test on Saturday morning if AF has not arrived by then. I got my trigger shot 13 days ago and IUI basting 12 days ago, so by Saturday it will be 16 days post basting so that should be long enough to wait! I know its not the same as IVF, but I've had the HCG trigger shot before and have always got my AF 14 days after the HCG shot - so fingers crossed I don't get AF tomorrow!!! I have been having slightly sharp pains in my ovaries on and off throughout the last 24 hours. Not sure what that means. Anyone know if this is a good or bad sign?!?!

hang in there fellow 2WWaiters!

xxxx


----------



## criverisland

Susan2, got my fingers corssed for you hun. A faint line is still good so dont worry 


Claire xx


----------



## miainlondon

Congratulations on all who got BFPs!!!

I am utterly confused by my situation. I have been spotting from Sunday and it is still there! Most of the spotting was brown until last night, I got some red spotting but until now, I still haven't got a flow. I almost gave up on this but would love to hear some positive stories.


----------



## Emi777

wishing everyone well! I have 3 days left till the big test day, getting really anxious now   Not much signs of anything!  Start of the first week i was really hormonal, sore stomache, head, was even sick, now everything gone, even  (0)(0) have improved!  I still have reduced appetite but eating better.  So hope it is a BFP but not sure!!  Good luck all


----------



## Babybelle80

Loopee  I have had some sharp pains too! They have gone now but I had them for a couple of days on and off. (0) (0) really sore but think thats all the hormones


----------



## Babybelle80

sorry just posted beore finished typing. lol.

yeh I think its the hormones im taking but not sure, I keep expecting to get AF pains but nothing really noticeable yet, its horrible waiting for every little twinge and feeling. 

xx


----------



## Kayy

Hi ladies  

It was my first day back at work and I started to get cramps. I got very worried and called Bourne. Lovely nurse said it was most likely my meds   . Just trying to take it easy. 

Emi777 - My (.)(.) are the same. I Just keep touching them, which prob makes me look strange  

Linsey - thx hon xx good luck to you too     

Susan2 - ooooo the wait!!! No fair! but a faint postive is atleast a postive sign   good luck on your retest   

Kayyxxxx


----------



## clarabellabee

Good luck to all! 
Ive still got 12 days till OTD! I cant wait its soo frustrating!

Still having cramps also few sharp pains! 
Trying to stay positive!!

 to u all! 
Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I don't know what to think really! I phoned the hosp. at 16.30, who told me that it was a 'positive' test, but they couldn't confirm it as a viable pregnancy.  To be a viable pregnancy they would have expected the beta level to be 100 or above, and it was 18.1 from today's blood test.  However the Dr. said that she has seen some women go on to have full pregnancies with a low beta level.  Therefore, they want me to return to the hosp. in another 2 days to have another blood test.  Then we will have to wait until 16.30 that day (Thurs.) until we get our results.  The Dr said that they would expect my beta level to have doubled in that time to give it a chance of being a viable pregnancy, if it doesn't rise significantly, then it will be deemed a 'biochemical pregnancy'.    

I know that it is going to be a tough 2 days.  Anxiety provoking or what?!! If indeed I have any hair left when I finish this process.  My partner's alright, he's bold anyway lol.  

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## clarabellabee

Susan2 - I wish doctors would tell us straight! All the waiting does play havoc with the head! I hope it all works out for u! Will be saying lots of prayers for you! Keep us posted and i hope the next two days arent to stressfull!

Good luck huni! 
Xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Susan2, I am truly wishing the best for you. Twice that happened to me, and sadly both times when the numbers fell I was devastated. The torture of the UPS and downs, the hope and the worry is truly devastating... Bt i keep reading about really low Hcg levels going on to be successes ,so there os still hope. Hang on to it, and tell hobby how much you love him x ^hugs^


----------



## loopee8

Hi all
I am so scared to go to the loo today. i can feel all the typical AF warning signs but don't want her to be here! I had a very slight spotting first thing this morning, and then nothing when I just went to the loo, but I can feel AF - I know my body! of course, a part of me is hoping the AF feeling is a BFP because I don't know what a BFP feels like, never had one, and so many of the postings on here say that AF symptoms are similar to BFP....so I am still slightly hopeful but I fear the worst. Dreading it :-(


----------



## mrsw32

Hi Loopee8

I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. I was in tears to hubby last night saying i know AF is just around the corner..like you say..you know your body! I know these grumbles,groans n aches back to front now..but like you never experienced a bfp before so wouldnt know if there same/diff!!
Its 9.30 and iv been to the loo 4 times as im sure she is here...and think by tonight she will be 
I know there are people who have bled/af symptoms and still had a bfp,but as positive as im really trying to be..something is telling me not this time  
Wishing you all the luck,my otd same as yours..so exact same boat     
Kat x


----------



## Fishes

Hi all, 

Can't believe how much stress everyone is having to go through!!!! My friends tell me that this is only the start and it just carrys on once your pregnant. 

I truly hope everything works out for all of us. Group  

X


----------



## loopee8

Hi Mrsw32
It is scary, isn't it. Sounds like you and I are in exactly the same situation - which is some comfort, although it is painful for us both! I hope you have a good job or nice day planned to distract you somewhat....I will keep you posted on loo watch throughout the day!! bet you can't wait. If we go through this together it may be slightly easier??! We both sound like we know it is over for this cycle.....but lets hold on tightly to the glimmer of hope we both have in the back of our mind


----------



## Missy123

Come on ladies


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Loopee and Kat,

I am not sure that you are spotting or just feel the AF pain which makes you feel your AF is on the way. I have had brown spotting for three days and it is on and off all the time which drives me crazy. I almost lost my hope when I saw some tiny tiny scanty red blood on Monday night my 8dp3dt, but still my AF hasnt' arrived yet. Don't know how I should take this but let's be positive! 

xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Mia - its sounds positive to me.   for you.  not long to wait now! xxx


----------



## mrsw32

Hello ladies

your right what a stressfull bunch we are,well at least we can be stressful together..here here for the group hug  

I know loopee8...iv got a hard grasp of that hope..and need to think positive..thats what hubby keeps saying! He thinks that when you speak to people about their symptons..your mind plays tricks on you and you start to feel them too...so who knows..we could be symptom-less in really not be feeling a thing..esp the witch of af..ha ha ha!  I think i may now be going slightly crazy  !!

Missy 123..LOVING  the 'no a/f' signs,really made me chuckle! 

love and positive vibes to all xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies   xxx


----------



## miainlondon

I feel one million times better by reading you girls' messages. No matter what the result it is, I am grateful for your kind support and advice. Hang in there! 

xx


----------



## miainlondon

HI Ladies,

I am officially out. AF came. There is no chance for me to be BFP ...Thank you all for being there for me...Wish you all good luck!

xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry   hun xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Oh no Mia - are you sure?? what is your OTD again?  Its not over until you do the test! xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi guys, 

I have asked this before but just incase there are any newbies that might no the answer.

I am in 2ww after medicated FET, and am taking both HRT (Estrogen) and Cyclogest (Progesterone).  Does anyone know if the HRT totally stops you from getting AF?  As I think I would of been due 6th Feb but so far no AF! So I am trying to work out if this means I might be BFP or is it just the HRT stopping AF?

Have still got another 5 days before testing!

Its driving me  

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated

xx


----------



## mrsw32

Sending you lots of   Mia!

Your right though,this site is a god send and couldnt of got through so far without u girls  

Kat x


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Ladies, Please can I be added. 
OTD is 17th Feb. I had transfer on Monday, 2 snowbabies thawed well and transfered. I am having twinges but nothing strong and it could all be down to psychosymatic nonsense caused by too much thinking. I am feeling weirldy positive which if you knew me you would laugh so not sure what is happening there. I am trying to keep active and as healthy as possible. My DH keeps going and getting me hot and sour soup from the takeways as a little treat - we share one portion.
I hope that you are all keeping sane. but i hope to be one of the long term BFP's this time! fingers crossed and lots of babydust to you all!!!
much love xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Kat,

Thanks for all the hugs...Hugs you back!  All my best wishes for you 

Babybelle, my OTD is 12 Feb and thank you for your kind support. I was hoping that it would be implantation bleeding but deep down I know this shouldn't be right. It is too much spotting for implanatation bleeding. When I saw the flow started, I know it is over. Just rang my clinic and they will call me back to advise further. 

I pray for you that you will get a BFP...Please be positive!!!


----------



## Dolphins

I'm waiting.... waiting ..... waiting!!


----------



## Babybelle80

Mia - I am still   for you!! 

I havent had AF pains since my transfer but started to get them a little today! I am panicing now too! xxx


----------



## miainlondon

No Babybelle80 hun,

Please worry and think too much...It is absolutely normal to have AF pain as long as you don't have AF. Don't let my story affect you. Concentrate on positive thinkings...It is very unusual to have bleeding so soon after ET, so I am very different. I pray pray pray for you...

xx


----------



## Fishes

Oh Mia, 

I'm so sorry   will you try again Hun? 


I started to get AF pains today and a really bad back pain, which is usually a sign..... so I don't think I have been lucky this time. I also had a poorly tummy and have been a little sick. 

I'm just  . 

X


----------



## vicstar

Its a BFN for me


----------



## miainlondon

Sorry to hear that, Vicstar        I dont' think I need to do any test now since my period is officially starting...


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Fishes,

Thank you  

Yes, I am going to do the second one soon. Before that, I would like the clinic to do some investigation prior to my next cycle. There is no point throwing a lot of money to the next one without knowing if my body is ready. Don't read too much into the signs. As long as your AF hasn't arrived, you are fine... 

xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Mia, I am really sorry for you Babes, I had such high hopes that you were implanting


----------



## Babybelle80

Vicstar and Mia - my heart goes out to both of you! Hope you both have the chance to try again! dont give up hope   

Fishes  -   for you that AF doesnt come.

Big hugs to all


----------



## miainlondon

I am going mad, seriously mad. I rushed to the boots just now and bought the sanitary pads as well as pregnancy tests (sad, isn't it). Guess what, I have a faint line!!!!!!! Is this due to my HCG trigger which was injected on 25 Jan (thought it should have gone by now) or I am pregnant with a PROPER bleeding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Help me! 

xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Oh mia, I dont know what to say to you! I know you can sometimes have bleeding even if positive, so just dont know.  I am sending you lots of


----------



## Fishes

Oh my gosh mia, what a rollecoaster. I font know what to say can you call the clinic? 

X x x


----------



## miainlondon

Sorry about all my confusing messages...I am sitting in the office like a moron...I totally lost my hope when I was doing my test as I thought I can't just give up without one proper testing! I think it is very likely that it is my hcg trigger false info. Will do another test tomorrow and let you know...

xx


----------



## Fishes

Hi mia, 

I have just read under BFP with AF pains on page 3 sallywags said that she had a period and BNF? 
Still hope 

X x x


----------



## Guest

for you mia

xxx


----------



## Fishes

Sorry that was BFP stupid iPhone x


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies can I be added please?  my OTD is 16 th Feb day 3 transfer with 4 cell & 6 cell. Unfortunately haven't had chance to be excited about being pupo as the clinic told me not to hold my breath just before the transfer. Have mild cramping pains and am worried its my AF. Keep going to the loo to check!! 

M xx


----------



## Guest

Michimoo hey hun, try not to worry af cramps are normal apparantly. Ive had a few too. 8 more sleeps for us hun xxx


----------



## Fishes

Michimoo said:


> Hi Ladies can I be added please? my OTD is 16 th Feb day 3 transfer with 4 cell & 6 cell. Unfortunately haven't had chance to be excited about being pupo as the clinic told me not to hold my breath just before the transfer. Have mild cramping pains and am worried its my AF. Keep going to the loo to check!!
> 
> M xx


Hey Michimoo,

That's just horrible, think that they were just covering there backs!!!
I did not have the best grade embryos transferred but I don't care. They are tough cookies. Stay positive honey, it's not over till it's over.


----------



## mrsw32

Ahh Mia what a day you are having...i thought the injection leaves your body after 10days...not that i definatly know...just somewhere i read! I hope it is a bfp for you  

Welcome Michimoo  

Kat x


----------



## miainlondon

Thank you Fishes, Becky and Babybelle.

Very sweet of you all and thanks for putting up with my mad messages. Fishes, your information about period and BFP gave me heaps of strength but girls, I am not trying to be negative, I just thought even a moron like me would have commen sense that I shouldn't be pregnant with a proper bleeding...I can't get hold of my clinic but I will try to have a blood test tomorrow...

Thank you ladies...xx

Welcome, Michimoo, all my best wishes for you...


----------



## Tracy Ann

Hi miainlondon

A colleague of mine didn't know she was pregnant till she was 8 wks due to bleeding at week 4 so there is always hope.


----------



## Shinee

Hi All 

I haven't posted for a couple of days but would like to say thank you to Kitty Kate & Baby Belle, you positive comments on Monday helped a lot   

On Tuesday I was convinced AF was on it's way but still nothing, even though all the signs are there. My OTD is tomorrow and now I am a nervous wreck! I can't keep my mind on anything else, I thought that AF not arriving was a good sign but just been reading that the progesterone shots I am on could be stopping AF. Oh my god I am now completely  . I suppose all I can do now is


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Shinee, if your due to test tomorrow and havent had AF yet then, it must be a good sign! I was on cyclogest on my last cycle (which was BFN) and they didnt stop AF coming, AF came 4 days before my OTD - I did HPT that day and obviously was negative and still negative on OTD.

I know everyone is different and taking different meds etc but hopefully for you no sign of AF an testing tomorrow will be a good sign!

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Shinee

Thank you Babybelle and I will   for a BFP for you too


----------



## Briony :-)

Michimoo said:


> Hi Ladies can I be added please? my OTD is 16 th Feb day 3 transfer with 4 cell & 6 cell. Unfortunately haven't had chance to be excited about being pupo as the clinic told me not to hold my breath just before the transfer. Have mild cramping pains and am worried its my AF. Keep going to the loo to check!!
> 
> M xx


i had a 2 cell put back in on 17th Jan and consultant didnt look hopeful and i went got a BFP 30/01. their still hope. Iv had AF type cramps on and off since ET. Good luck


----------



## Dolphins

I don't want to say it but it could well be a chemical pregnancy maain, just like mine will be if my beta levels don't increase by double tomorrow, as I bled on Saturday and had painful abdo. pains leading up to it.   

I hope that for both our sakes they are not chemical pregnancies.  Take care


----------



## Dolphins

I am so sorry to both Vicstar and Mia.    I am thinking about you both, take care of yourselves.


----------



## miainlondon

I am in the hospital now... Will have a better idea soon...

Susan, all my best wishes for tmr!!!! Hang in there!! xxxx


----------



## mrsw32

Oh Mia bless you,keep your spirits up and keep us posted me dear,sending you wishes    

Kat x


----------



## Chandlerino

Wow Mia! I've been bleeding since Sunday 8dpt [think we've spoke on another thread] and its still not full flow. Think I might do a test too.

good luck darling xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey girls, this is such a rollercoaster month... I am up and down like a yoyo, you're all up and down, and DH is being a complete pain in the ****. I'm torn between feeling pmt and feeling pg... But boobs arent sore any more. 


DH and I both quit smoking, but he keeps starting again whenever we row... Mainly because hes a grumpy sod and cant cope without his nicotine blast... But its bot nice for me, cos I'm an addict and when he goes off for a ciggie it makes me crave too. ANyway, big  for everyone, and fingers crossed for tomo


----------



## L21

Pinkcat, can i be added pls. My test date is 13th Feb, and its ICSI.
Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Pinkcat,

I don't seem to be on the list.  Could you please add my details, as I've been having ICSI and my OTD was 7th Feb. but obviously that seems to have gone out of the window now, with results hopefully going to be tomorrow on the 9th Feb. now.

Thanks

x


----------



## miainlondon

This is really unbelievable - I had a urine test at the hospital and was confirmed it is positive... I still suspect it might be the hcg trigger, will get the blood test tmr, now my life is totally out of my hands...


----------



## Kayy

Hi Miainlondon - fingers are crossed for you hon. But what a rollercoaster, bless you  xx


----------



## clarabellabee

Miainlondon- Everything is crossed for u huni! Good luck tomorrow! 

Saying lots of   for you all! 

My OTD isnt untill 20th! Had two four cell embryos transfered six days ago! Im on pesseries and progynova! Does any1 know the best time for me to test early? As this is driving me insane! Got cramps! When im at work im off to toilet to check if AF has came! Help....was very Emotional today... Blubbering every five mins...trying to stay positive! 

Xx


----------



## clarabellabee

Pinkcat- can u add me to list please! 

Xx


----------



## Delgirl1979

well awake at 5 am to do my test, BNF for me I'm afraid so I'm out  

One more try for me left and I'm beginning to think this will never happen, DH still asleep so sitting downstairs on my own not really knowing how i feel.  
Why can something that is so easy for most be such hearbreak for us all?

Last time i didn't go to my follow up appointment but is wondering if anyone recommends it and wether you found it actually useful and helpful?

Looks like i just have the joy of my AF to arrive, whoopee!!!

Everyone on your 2ww I'm sending   and   that we see some more BFP's as they seemed to have slowed down.
Lets see lots more this month and hope Feb is a good month for most of you  
Delgirl xx


----------



## mrsko

Sending you a big hug delgirl!! X


----------



## broody23

Sorry to hear that delgirl  

Good luck for today Mia

AFM I tested again this morning and still a BFN, i very much doubt it is going to change between today and tomorrow, I used a FRER test and theres not even a whiff of a second line. I feel numb to be honest but am sure its going to hit me at some point. Now sat waiting for DP to get home from work so I can break the news to him  

Broody xxx


----------



## Lindsay2011

Morning ladies.

Sending big   to all those who got BFN. I'm so very sorry, life can be so cruel.

Miainlondon - I've got everything crossed for you hun. Wishing you lot's of luck.

AFM - not much to report really I'm 6dp2dt today and there's not a lot happening really. I've had a few twinges and I'm not sleeping well at all. I woke up late last night because I coughed and it make me go all lightheaded for a couple of seconds . I then woke up again at 2am busting for the loo, but this could be just down to the amount of fluids I've been drinking. I then woke up again at 5.55 and i felt weird and couldn't get back to sleep. I've also been dreaming a lot the last few nights, mainly about random things. Last night in my dream I was being attached by cockroaches . In general I actually feel great, it's nice not to have those nasty injections anymore. 

Love and Luck to you all 
Lindsay xx


----------



## miainlondon

Thank you ladies. Broody, Well, you still have one more day to go. Please don't give up!

I am still on the rollercoaster, I am afraid. I think there was too much up and down yesterday, I really don't know how I can carry on. Did another test this morning at 4:30 and the line was much thinner than yesterday and still constantly spotting/bleeding. No matter what, this is very very worrying...  The blood result will come out today and perhaps they will do a scan.

Delgirl, I totally understand how you feel because I have done the same thing. Please darling, don't give up but please do some investigation before your next cycle. This has been the most difficult thing I ever experienced in my life but I suppose this is life. 

clarabellabee, welcome! All my best wishes for you! xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Morning Ladies...

Mia - Hope everything works out for you today  .

Lindsay - I have also been having sleepless nights the last couple of days, really bizzare just cannot sleep at all!

Broody -   it changes for you tomorrow.

Delgirl - so sorry for your sad news today. 

 for everyone else due to test today! xxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

**** I had just written a fairly long, pleasant response with personals, when my friend Skype called, and then the computer overheated and crashed, so I lost it all.  WEll, maybe I'll write in shorter bursts this time.

Well, It's a beautiful sunny day here in Kuwait, and I did my daily peestick this mornign, and do you know, I swear I can see a teeny weeny line.  OK, it's so teeny it's invisible, but I'm almost sure it's there, coming back, which has made me incerdibly positive, since last night (well, this morning) at 4.30am I was crying my eyes out.  It serves me right, really, 'cos I've been on bed rest, so spending time reading, and I just finished Firefly Lane by Kristin Hannah, and the end is devastating.  Endings like that are supposed to only happen in real life, not in novels - it's just so unfair.     

Anyway....

Lindsay & Babybelle - Maybe the sleepless nights are a symptom?  I hope so!   


Delgirl -  Sorry for your news  I haven't been to my last few follow-ups... but they are a good time to discuss what went wrong and all that; and what you might like to do next time, whilst things are fresh in your mind.   

Broody -   Good Luck!

Mia - Told ya so, told ya so!!!    And you won't know anything until you've had at least two bloods done, so keep calm, keep prying (if that's what you do!) and know that we're all rooting for ya!!!


----------



## Shinee

Hi Ladies, my heart goes out to all the BFNs  

Mia - I am sending you positive thoughts and wishes

I have just been for my blood test at the clinic and am waiting for the result, I don't think I could feel more sick and nervous right now. Trying to do some work but can't concentrate


----------



## loopee8

Hi all
I am out. AF came last night. Turns out I do know my body after all.....Had a cry with my DP last night and decided we want to go straight ahead with next IUI - no time to lose as I am 39! So I will call the hospital today to start this rollercoaster again.
big hugs to all

xxx


----------



## mrsw32

Morning ladies.

Oh Loopee so sorry the witch arrived...iv been in agony since yesterday and am still a very frequent visitor to the 'ladies' expecting to find her,and like you im sure i know my body..so every second is agonising! I am wishing you all the very best for your next cycle. Have you done a test to check,after reading Mia's posts you never know hun! 

Mia-sending you all the best for your blood tests  
Broody- fingers crossed for you that tomorow you get a nice suprise on your otd..keep positive(i know incredibly hard) 
Delgirl-So sorry,i know it seems just soo cruel watching how easy it is for others...and yet this mountain to climb seems unbelievably high..but am praying and wishing we all get the joy we deserve and have fought so hard for  ^hugme

A big hello to all the new ladies, welcome to the crazy world of the 2ww..wishing you all the very best!  

Love to all,Kat x


----------



## miainlondon

In hospital now, waiting for the result... I can't thank you ladies enough for your support. 

Loopee,when is otd. Please don't give up because of the AF. If you read my notes yesterday, you'd know my mad day ended up buying sanitary pads and pregnancy test at the same time. I still don't know if I am BFP, but I am prying. Please don't give up.

Shinee, I send you all my positive thoughts and wishes for your result... 

Going to have a scan soon.


----------



## broody23

Hi ladies

Fanx 4all ur kind words but i think it would take a miracle to change the result tomorrow. Am full of af pains, its like as soon as i accepted it was over my body then gets ready for af, if that makes sense.

I have had to come home from work, am just too sad and cant concentrate

Hope you ladies have better news than me to add to here today

Broody xxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi
I am having proper heavy AF, so do I really need to test?! Isn't that rubbing salt in the wound?! my OTD is Feb 13 but I am probably going to hopspital for a dildocam scan tomorrow to check my lining to make sure I can start on the next cycle straight away - dildocam should reveal if there is actual implantation.


----------



## broody23

I wouldnt test loopee and if you are having a scan tomorrow they will be able to tell you anyway

Sorry to hear that your af came, good luck for ur next cycle

Broody xxx


----------



## Fishes

My heart does out to all you ladies suffering at the moment.  I have had a big cry this morning Period pains don't seem to be going away  

Is it to early to test? I'm 9dpt 3 dt 

Thanks everyone 

X


----------



## criverisland

Fishes, yes 9dpt is too early, i tested 8dp 3dt and it was negative. my test date is tomorrow and i hope its a BFP. Ive had cramps all the way through 2ww but no period as yet! at times i was sure af was on its way. dont worry its normal to have af pains anyway. it could be implantation as this happens around day 6 and days 12 pt Dont give up yet hun.


Claire xx


----------



## Fishes

Thank you so much Claire, 

I'm going   good luck for tomorrow I've got everything crossed for you. 

X x x


----------



## Babybelle80

Fishes you need to hold out until at least sunday! Be strong! xxxx


----------



## Shinee

Well it's a BFN for me I am afraid, and that's it for us now, so all the best to all of you that you get your BFPs that you dream of.


----------



## broody23

So sorry shinee  

xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Shinee - my heart goes out to you!! Sooooo very sorry for your bad news!!  Keep your chin up xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Loopeee - I am so sorry   Now, since we share the same OTD  (I know, I said 14th, but only cos I didn't like 13th!) I'm getting soooo stressed....  

Shineeee -   sorry

criverisland and Fishes -              

And for ALL OF US:


----------



## Babybelle80

Kity Kate - try not to get stressed out! not long to go now for us or the other girlies!  Lets go and get some BFP


----------



## Babybelle80

Mia - Any news?? xxx


----------



## Emi777

Hi everyone, i've really been appreciating all the info. and advice in my 2ww.  I only had 1 more day until my test, and l started my AF today, so really disappointed.  Its been my 2nd cycle, but just wonder how long i have to keep trying, not sure if l can at this point!!! Wish you all much luck


----------



## Babybelle80

Emi-   so sorry xxxxx


----------



## loopee8

I have a scanned booked for 1200 tomorrow so I'll know for sure then! Back to the needles methinks

best of luck to you all

thanks Broody

Kitty Kate don't be stressed!

Shinee I am so sorry  

miainlondon - keep us informed!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

So sorry emi


----------



## mrsw32

Good luck tomorrow Loopee,wishing you the best  

Emi and Shinee i am so so sorry,sending you both big hugs  

Kat x


----------



## Babybelle80

Good luck for tomorrow loopee   xx


----------



## criverisland

Emi, Shinee. So sorry for you both. There are never any words that will help you feel better at the min. Please dont give up  one day it will happen. Take some time out for yourself and spend some time with your DH.  

Claire xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Emi  I'm sorry.

As for how long do you keep trying?  Well, this is number eight ICSI, and I've also had 4 IUIs, but I really want this, so I'm not giving up yet!!  I have said though that I'll quit when I turn 40, and get on with life.  AT that time, if the kids thing hasn't worked out, DH and I are gonna sell up and sail around the world - we have the yacht already and are working on that instead of a nursery!


----------



## lazeemouse

Lazeemouse ICSI testing on the 16 feb, Fingers crossed, for BFP


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Oh.  Them darn specks of blood... they're brown, but it's time for AF to arrive, and the normal sort of brown discharge I get the night before.  So I guess that invisible line was an imaginary one, and it's back to the grind for me again.


----------



## Babybelle80

No No Kitty! You have still got 4 days left yet.  How many days post transfer are you??  It could be implanation  You dont know for sure until you test. keep you chin up and make sure you wait until 14th to do your test.

You just never know what will happen, loads of people ave had BFP and felt AF and had some bleeding/spotting!


----------



## Babybelle80

or 13th xxx dont do any more tests


----------



## Fishes

Emi and shinee, 
I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you both.

Kitty-Kate, don't panic it's not over till its over!!! 

I just wish I had a magic wand to make us all pregnant! 

X


----------



## Fishes

Thinking about it a magic wand sounds a bit rude!!!!  

X


----------



## Fishes

Good luck for scan tomorrow loopee8 

X


----------



## mrsw32

That made me chuckle Fishes...if only   

Kat x


----------



## Dolphins

So sorry Emi and Shinee.    I am thinking of you both.

The saga continues with me I'm afraid!  I phoned the hosp. at 4.30 p.m. and they told me that they haven't got the blood results back yet.  Instead I will have to try and phone them again in the morning to get my results.    This ultimately means more waiting!  

However, I have got an idea of the results, as I couldn't resist taking another pregnancy test this morning.  Therefore I feel that this phone call is just to confirm what I already know.

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I am just so p****ed off now. I'm mad at DH, I'm mad at 'god' and im mad at me for being in this position. I am sure its not helping any, but i just cant seem to find it in me to let go and let god and all that... I keep wondering why the h**l he had to pick on me over this. Why me? It's just not fair. Other girls get pregnant thw whole time... I wonder why i couldnt have just been a little less careful in my youth? This is all so unfair


----------



## heavenlyharry

Kitty_Kate - unfortunately life is terribly cruel and maybe the only comfort you can take is that most people on FF understand your pain. I don't believe in God, so I can't help you with that side of things!!!
I totally agree that life is unfair, why do drug addicts and abusers fall pregnant, yet those who are desperate and will provide stable loving home struggle? I don't think there is an answer, its just life, and as the saying goes s**t happens!! (and it just happens to some more than others)
Its not your fault, don't blame your self. Just try to stay strong and focus on what you want. Don't give up xx


----------



## miainlondon

Looks like Susan was quite right about my story. My Beta level was 58 but all symptoms show that I am miscarrying. Will have another test tomorrow but the doctor was honest with me that my situation does not look good. Well, at least I was happy for a few hours yesterday when the nurse told me that I was pregnant.

Emi & Loopee, I am very sorry about your sad news  

Kitty-Kat, thank you for all your kind words. Please hang in there. I send you all my positive thoughts and wishes.

Once again, thank everyone for your great support - it has been a very challenging journey especially the last two days (from thinking it was my AF to found out that I am pregnant and now being warned that I might be miscarrying (a chemical pregnancy)

please stay positive - we deserve to be a mum and I am sure we will.


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi 
Could you add me to the thread please.... OTD 17th Feb

Ladies..... i need some advice....
I am day 5 of 2ww....8 more sleeps till OTD.... and all niggling pains seem to have stopped..... the doc said i may have some brownish discharge (sorry tmi) and this would be due to the emby embedding.... i have have had nothing...   

Has anyone got any advice for me im really starting to panic a bit   

Thanks 
Lou x


----------



## Babybelle80

Mia - so sorry!  

Susan2 -  Hope you get some definite answers tomorrow  

Loopee - Good Luck with you scan  

Loulou - I will be 8dp6dt tomorrow, I have not had any spotting or anything at all like that.  I had some on and off sharp pains 2-3 days after transfer which have now completely gone then the last 2 days I have felt like AF is coming but nothing!  I am so confused about this hole thing! Its making me  .  I am taking HRT so not sure if that totally stops AF until you stop taking them??  .

Good luck to everyone testing tomorow xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks babybelle,

I had sharp pains on day 1-3.... a little bit yesterday but today...nowt!!!!! driving me    too x

I dont really have AF pains anyway. usually i have one sharp pain in my tummy that lets me know the witch is on her way and then after she has arrived i get dead achy legs, which i have had a little bit over the last few days.... however, i read somewhere that some people have had AF pains on the day they would have been due and then nothing else and  a BFP!! 

Thank you for your help 

Lou x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hi Lou Lou   welcome aboard 

. Thanks everyone for all saying the right thing. And i just reas today that my niece only found out she was pg at eight weeks due to having a full period in there... Which als o happened to my mum too... So hopes are upv again. 

MIA... I don't want to speak out of turn, but when the same  thinghappened to me (twice) it turned out to be a real miscarriages, not chem pg. I read to look out for a string in the discharge, and attached to those were embryos. One perfectly formed about a cm long, and the doc identified the heart, brain and stomach from the photo, and gave her hope for this time. It also enabled DH and i to bury them and say goodbye properly.


----------



## broody23

Another bfn for me this morning  

Broody xxx


----------



## Fishes

OMG so much has happened. 

Mia darling, I'm so sorry- I really had a good feeling  
Broody23 I'm sorry to hear about your BFN 

Hi Lou Lou- I'm having really bad back ache and period pains too I'm 10dpt 3dt, only difference is the pains have been much worse than I would usually get leading up to my period. 

Baby belle- your so right about not testing I'm waiting for Sunday 

Kitty Kate- I think that your stronger than you think you are! You bounce back with a PMA love it and good for you. 
 and   for us all 

X


----------



## Fishes

Oh my gosh, I think the witch is on her way


----------



## Guest

Im sending big             to everyone today. Seems you all need one

Thinking of you all

xxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Broody - sending you lots of  . So sorry hun.

Fishes - I am   for you that AF isnt on her way! 

Kitty Kate - Hope you are feeling ok this morning -  

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Broody - Not fair 

Lou Lou - Hang in there babes, it ain't over till the fat lady sings 

Right - ME..... What a rollercoaster. Couldn't sleep again, so up reading till 3am again. Then woke up by alarm, went for pee (on a stick, of course) so I could put pessary in and not go back to sleep. Somehow, how the loo roll managed to work it's way up my fanny (I tell ya, I was half asleep), and of course it came out dark-ish. So I went back to bed, stuck pessary up bum, and went to sleep knowing it was all over. 


Woke up again at 10.30 with cup of tea from hubby (it's weekend here already), and decided I'd go to beach with him to walk the dogs. Well, I've been on bed rest, and the driver has been doing his best, but he's afraid to let them off the lead, which means the 4 month old labradusky has been restless and peeing inside.... as well as chewing cushions cos he's teething. Why he won't just chew on his elephant, I don't know... but at least he's not ripping the cushions. Yet.

ANyway, had one spot since the 7am pee. And it was brown, not red. ANd on close inspection, the peestick has another invisible line. But... when I play the 'find me' game (like the pea under a cup game, but I have this morning's test, a Day 4 test which had hCG pos, and a Day 8 test which was neg; mix them up well, then try to choose today's test with its very faint line), I *always *choose the correct stick. So perhaps the invisible line really is there....

So, here I am writing an essay and totally tempting fate by opening my mouth whilst darling, darling husband who has patiently tolerated all my mood swings is out walking the dogs on the beach. I told him I don't want to see him until they are all exhausted.

So anyway.... up or down?? Who knows? But at least I have hope again!


----------



## criverisland

Morning ladies, well today was my OTD


----------



## Star Sparkle

hi ladies do you mind if i join your thread could seriously do with some support.
I had my first FET on 7th feb day before my birthday, this is my first transfer as couldnt get a fresh one due to major OHSS. On the prognova/ cyclogest protocol now. I have found the last few wks majorly stressful i didnt realise what an emotional rollercoaster ride it is, the worst part is the not knowing and all the hurdles you encounter along the way. Anyway now on the 5 day of my 2ww and so far havent been coping to well, i suffer from anxiety which only surfaces at times when am extremely stressed and guess what its back, the last few days ive been rather emotional not even sure what am crying at is this normal could it be the hormones?? my wee embis were transfered on day 3 so have alot of work to do after they were thawed, apart from being emotional the last 2 days feeling hot and having pains at times in my thighs and around ovaries and a slight very slight brown discharge last night all is great     nice to see its not only me that feels as though they are loosing there mind hugs to all you girls in waiting    pray for BFP


----------



## lou-lou12

OH LADIES    

try and keep your spirits up 

Broody - big mahoosive    to you xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Welcome Star Sparkle - try and stay strong and positive, I know its hard thought - I am having a down day today but we got to try and pick ourselves up! My hsband says to be we cant change things and what will be will be. Easy to say I know but I guess thats how we have to be otherwise we will all be   now! 

 and   for all xxx


----------



## Fishes

Hi all, just trying to remain positive. it's nice to meet new people. Not sure if it helps but I had a panic attack that woke me up while I was on stimms, I just think feeling anxious is part of it and we all show it in different ways. 

Claire was it a BFN I hope not x x x 

Lots of love ladies 

X x x


----------



## Star Sparkle

thanks babybelle, defo postive thoughts from here on in   thats exactly what my DH says to, i wish with ur 2ww they would supply you with a thought switch off button now that would be very appropriate i feel    r u working?? why dont you go out for a walk get some fresh air thats my plans for this afternoon see if that will make you feel better huni, although my DH has suggested i take up baking for diversional therapy to which i replied yeh thats all i need at the end of this is a BFN and 2 stone. I will stick with the walking thank you very much..  

broody am so sorry huni to hear about ur BFN hugs ur way


----------



## criverisland

sorry ladies lost my post somehow! i got a BFP    i tested last week 8dpt and got BFN and OTD today BFP!! soo shocked but very happy


Claire xx


----------



## Fishes

Yeah Claire!!!!!! That is fantatic news, you have really brightened up my day.

congratulations 

X x x x


----------



## staceyemma

congrats Claire xxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

All you lovely ladies who have had BFP's recently can I ask did all of you get spotting from implantation??

I am 8dp6dt and which would make my little embies 14 days old and from what I have read on the net if they were going to implant they would have by now by now, however I have had no spotting/discharge/bleeding of any sort.  I am driving myself   and have looked on internet and it says that in most cases women who have had IVF get some spotting during implantation due to the plumpness of the lining from ALL THE meds, well my lining was just under 10mm so surely if my little embies have implanted I would of had some spotting

Today is not a good day - driving myself potty questioning everything but got the feeling my little ones havent stuck around again!!!

I have had some AF pains the last couple of days but I dont think AF will come yet anyway because of HRT im taking!

Baffled!!


----------



## Fishes

Hey babybelle80, 

You are the one that always keeps me positive. You don't always have to get implantation bleeding. My mum said that she did not have any and two of my friends said they had nothing. Ok they did not have ivf but  I'm believing it as I havent had any bleeding either. 

Not long now for us know- we can so do this!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Babybelle80

Thanks Fishes!!!!  Big Hugs  .

Really having a bad morning - just got bad feelings - thanks for your support.   that we both get BFP on sunday/monday.  I know its not long to wait now.  xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Woo Hoo Claire - well done u - just goes to show not to beleive the BFN until you get to your otd date - so happy for u x x x

Babybelle - I didnt get any spotting/bleeding at all - some ppl do and other dont - good luck x

sending you all over positive vibes and to get some more bfp's
                         

Soz to all the ladies who have had negs - take care of yourselves x x x x x


----------



## onechance24

Hey ladies, 

Congratulations on your BFP's.

BFN for us this morning  

Good luck with everythingxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Star Sparkle - thanks for your kind words! I posting to you telling you to stay positive and in the next breath I am having a nervous breakdown -sorry! I am working but have just took a little walk down to greggs and got myself and Tuna Bagette and some cookies. lol. Only working until 4pm then its the weekend so hopefully tomorrow will go quickly then going to test first thing sunday!  Enjoy your walk! Thanks again

Fishes - Sorry that I was so negative about spotting - hope that I havent passed any negativity to you, I know we are in the same boat at the min! thanks for your support  

Parkareeh - you have given me a little hope - thank you  

xx


----------



## mrsw32

Hi Ladies...

Many congrats to the bfp      

So so sorry for all the bfn,sending you lots of love and good wishes for future cycles    

Im feeling soo up and down, going to the clinic in a bit to talk some things through as have been pretty uncomfortable  

Wishing us all well    
Keep positive girlies    

Kat x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

criverisland said:


> sorry ladies lost my post somehow! i got a BFP  i tested last week 8dpt and got BFN and OTD today BFP!! soo shocked but very happy
> 
> Claire xx


Yeah!!!!! 

I forgot - how many days was your transfer, and how many dpo was your test date


----------



## Star Sparkle

hi girls 

yip fishes i think you are right huni stress does do funny things to our body and unfortunately panic attacks are one of them, glad to no i am not alone.

Claire that is great news and it has also encouraged me not to test early think i will just hold onto my OTD.

one chance so sorry to here that huni   

babybelle you have just put me in the mood for a gregs so heading down there directly, yip walk off all those negative thoughts and keep urself busy over the wkend    its good news for you on sunday and remember everyone is different two of my friends had no spotting and they got a BFP    so postitive thoughts from here on in xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Babybelle, I had no spotting/bleeding/discharge and i got a bfp!  Stay strong girls     xx


----------



## Babybelle80

thanks thunderbird! just having one of those downdays today! Got to snap put of it - role on sunday! xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im really dreading each time i go the loo now. Think this 2nd week is deffo going to be the hardest

xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

beckyboo - I agree its horrible! I am down to my last couple of days but struggling xx


----------



## Guest

Not long now hun... *sigh* lol

xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hey Beckboo, just seen on your profile you live in Staffs, I live in Telford, Shropshire! It amazes me how many women have to go through this, it just does not seem fair, I know so many people who have had to have fertility treatment, its madness. xx


----------



## Guest

Oh wow only down the road. Im in Stafford. Are you at Shrewsbury hospital? Im at Burton.

It isnt fair at all, so many of us going through fertility treatment of some sort  

xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Not far at all.

Yeh I am at Shrewsbury, they are really nice but I just find that they dont explain alot of things very clearly but from reading alot of posts I think most clinics seem to be the same for some reason!!

I used to work at the Job Centre in Stafford.

x


----------



## criverisland

Kitty_kate Hi i had a 3dt and tested 8dpt that test was negative. I had two eggs out back one 5 cell and one 8 cell.  I have got a scan on Thrusday 1st march so we will see how many there is! 

Claire xx


----------



## julie1973

Hello Ladies... Wow lots of catching up to do so many posts.  Apologies for no personels at present as currently at work !

Well I am 10dp5dt today, OTD is 14th (Tuesday), I must admit when I got up this morning I thought about testing... but then couldnt bring myself to do it, as I dont know what I will do if its a BFN, at least this way I still have hope if I wait til Tuesday, although saying that I'll probably test over the weekend, I am assuming this should be ok ?  any advice greatly welcome.  So apart from having pains and twinges on days 2 and 3 after transfer, and having sore (0)(0)'s since then,  I have no other feelings at all, really thought I may have felt something to give me some indication but absolutly nothing ! 

Take Care and hang in there...... Julie x


----------



## Guest

Which job centre hun? Greyfriars or the other one? Small world ! I have found that with Burton, some things havent been explained fully. 

xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Greyfriars!  My auntie still works there but I left as was only on 18 month Fixed Term Cronractwith them.  Although they are recruiting again and I haveconsidered applying but with all this fertility thing I just didnt know what to do for the best.  My husband is a kitchen fitter and got a little kitchen shop so I am just working in there at the moment but its so boring, cold and lonely all on my own.   lol.

xx


----------



## Guest

Yes its hard to know what to do with work when looking for a job with all this isnt it. Thats good that you can work in his shop though for the time being   Shame your cold & lonely though, you have us  

I work and live that end of town   Im really excited cos dunelm is moving to the old mfi over the road lol. Love dunelm haha

xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Julie - Just remember, it doesn't count before otd - unless it's positive!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Beckyboo, I'm trying to figure out your avatar.  Are those giant penises?


----------



## broody23

Hey all

Congrats to the bfps

Thanks for all your kind words

Am feeling very down and upset at the moment. Am being pretty awful to my dp but just feel so angry that it hasn't worked for us

Broody xxx


----------



## Guest

Kitty kate that made me laugh !!!    

I am in the ice bar in Sharm el shiekh, i think they are like sphynxs or something lol

Giant penises !! hahaha

xx


----------



## Guest

Broody im so sorry hun, i wish i could say something to make you feel better. Thinking of you hun     xxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Beckyboo79 said:


> Kitty kate that made me laugh !!!
> 
> I am in the ice bar in Sharm el shiekh, i think they are like sphynxs or something lol
> 
> Giant penises !! hahaha
> 
> xx


I thought it might be something like at that mad museum (not Baskin Robbins, but a name like that) where they have models of the fattest person and shrivelled heads and stuff.... they also apparently have a giant penis which you rub for fertiliy blessings or something.


----------



## Guest

Oh my word ive never heard of that place !! How bizarre !!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Ripley's Believe It or Not... I took the kids to the one in Kuwait on a  school trip about 5 years back... but they don't have the fertility stuff, on account of it being 'pornographic'... or at least portraying nudity!!!


----------



## Dolphins

Mia, I didn't want to be right.  I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.    

It's been confirmed this morning, it was a 'chemical pregnancy' for us too.     The Dr. said that my beta level from Tues. when it was 18.1 went down to 3.5 today.  Therefore, the embryo tried to implant but then didn't completely make it.  So today was a  . 

I knew yesterday before I had my second blood test that it hadn't worked, as I took another pregnancy test which confirmed this time that it was clearly a  .  Last time I took one on the Sunday it showed a very faint 'positive'.  This meant that taking the second blood test was just a formality for us.   However I felt that I still needed to hear it from the hospital.

It is sad, but what can you say.  It is ironic that my first ever 'positive' test result ended up being a chemical pregnancy and not viable.  Life can be so cruel.   

I'll post again later.

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## broody23

So sorry susan  

Broody xxx


----------



## vicstar

Just popping on quickly to say those of you with BFN i am so sorry, its rubbish and so unfair.  Thinking of you all.  I am also a     I have known since last week although OTD wasn't until today, but it only confirmed what i already knew as AF arrived last week.  Big   

And those of you with   i am so so happy for you all and wishing you all the best and luck. Everytime i see the   it gives me more hope that it will work for me and the rest of us one day too


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Hi all!

I have had my second round of IUI today, the very long 2ww has started.   it has worked this time.

Sending love and  to you all.

Becky


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you I had ET today, my one little frostie thawed successfully and I am now PUPO My OTD is 21.02.12, Can I be added to tbe board??

And now it begins.....blimey o riley!!!!

Ci xx


----------



## Babybelle80

ladies I have given up and lost control! have just done a test and BFN! Any chance it could change or is it over?  There wasnt even a faint positive.  gutted!!!  dont know if there is still a chance or not!!!!


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Ladies,

I know how challenging the waiting game is but I never expect I would have had so much up and down! Those who followed my posts would have known that from Wed when I thought my AF arrived, I did a test which showed it was positive. So I went to the Emergency unit that evening and was confirmed that I was pregnant. The next morning the pregnancy test line became fainter and I bled more and the doctor examined that my cervix was slightly open so all signs showed that I might be miscarrying. I had another blood test done this morning. While I was waiting for the result, I did another urine test which showed negative and the doctor confirmed that 99% I had chemical pregnancy. So I left the clinic. While I was planning my next cycle which includes quitting my job and just concentrating on this, the nurse called and told me that my beta level has gone up from 58 (10dp3dt) to 104 (12dp3dt). Well, I really don't know how to take this. the beta level is still not high enough but it is going up. So after giving up so many times in this cycle, the waiting game started again and I need to do another blood test on Monday. 

The reason for me to share my story is that  i believe everyone is so different and please don't rely on the HPT too much. You should examine your body very carefully and share every detail with your clinic. 

If you ask me, I know it is very unlikely I could be successful with this cycle but I will hold my hope until the last minute. Ladies, please look after yourself and don't give up just seeing one BFN. But please do be very careful, when you started to have spotting/bleeding. 

All my positive thoughts and wishes to everyone!

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Wow miainlondon what a story, things aren't always as they seem! Wishing you all the luck in the world and praying your beta levels continue to rise.

Cixxx


----------



## Michimoo

Wow it seems a lot has happened since I posted. 

Mia - what an emotional roller coaster for you. I   it's good news. 

Hi Ci congrats on being pupo  

Babybelle - don't give up hope yet. There is a reason why they give a date. Your levels might still need to go up. Sending  

Susan, Broody, vicster & anyone who has got a bfn sending massive   to you all.

AFM I have had AF cramping since day5 pt and am obsessed with going to the loo. I am now on knicker watch   that I don't see anything. Have had a sharp pain in my left ovary for the last few days and it hurts if I bend down. I hope they haven't damaged it on EC!!??

I was VERY tempted to test this morning. But knew that if it was negative I'd be so upset and also knew that my DH would kick my   I'm not due to test until 16th !!!!!

This   is driving me  

 to anyone I missed. 

M xxx


----------



## L21

Hey all,
I've been having AF pains for the last 3 days and its driving me crazy! Keep running to the loo, feel like its only a matter of time before it shows. Due to test monday...argh. Good luck to you all still waiting and so sorry to any bfn . Xxi


----------



## Fishes

Welcome to the madness positiveCi and eversohopeful2011.

Mia and susan, I really dont know what to say  And  


Babybelle80- don't panic! Why dont you test again on Sunday and do it first thing in the morning! All is not lost, try to stay positive honey 

X


----------



## Fishes

Hi louise21, 

I have been having really bad period pains and back ache, they have eased off a bit today. My OTD is Monday too. Wishing you lots of good luck x x x


----------



## chicking84

Oh my goodness so much has happened since I last came on here.  
Big     to all the BFN and for those still on the roller coaster, I'll say a      for you all. Stay strong and keep talking, it's good for us I'm sure

Take care

Xxxxxchickingxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Mia - wowsers hcg is doubling every 48 hours by the sound of it, very promising i would think    for you x


----------



## mrsw32

Hey all,

Wow so much has gone on here recently!

Mia-have been following your posts closely,really hoping your levels keep rising    

Sending all my love and best wishes to those that are BFN, dont give up hope..keep positive    ..and please try not to worry about symptoms (if my DH, saw me writing this hed be shouting very loudly at me)....and that is because over the last few days i have been in terrible discomfort...awful AF pains..and on constant loo watch...but i have done 3 poas and all are BFP!! Now i dont want to get too excited as sooo early and i bled a little last night which through me into complete shock,but i went to see our lovely consultant today, and she said that some people bleed...some people dont...and some people have bad period pains...and some dont!! So after all my stressing and worrying about this twinge and that twinge...they dont always mean bad things!

So im tenterly excited...but also very realistic..one day at a time    

Keep the faith girls,and wish you ALL the very best..big group hug   

And a big hello to newbies  

Kat x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

OK, so I did another p-stick, and the line is actually visible now!!! Only just, but I can see it!!! Clearly!!!  DH can't, so I took an ovulation test, (I read somewhere that they work too if you run out of p-sticks) - and the line is CLEAR on that - even DH can see it... and if I was about to get my period, the Ovulation Test for sure would be neg...

       I am soooooooooo positive this is gonna be OK now.... ANd after yesterday that is a huge relief!

Mia.... That is awesome news, I am praying for you too - I have read LOADS about low initial  hCG levels ending in healthy babies - all that matters is that the numbers go up, not down 
       

Edit - Mia, I just noticed your OTD isn't util day after tomorrow - and you ALREADY have hCG over 100  That's not low....!!


----------



## Fishes

Congratulations mrsw32 that's great news! 

Yeah kitty-Kate, that sounds positive to me! 

My period pain has completely disappeared!!!!!!! I'm so confused, I'll be 11dpt 3dt tomorrow so think I might test a little early. 

X x x


----------



## Frangipanii

Evening ladies, much sympathies to those with bfn's. I know very well how that roller coaster feels, we had bfp, low hcg....and on all sorts. Never mind 10 years of ttc. It's hell but a game worth playing. 
For me atm it is all a bit strange. I have bloating, twinge - bit like af but v.mild, and then their is the feeling of well it feels like i am full of nerve(first date, job interview, ) but i m not i have been quite calm. Trying not too get myself thinking either way. Last time had a bleed six days after transfer so hoping that it will be a good sign if i get past Sunday. The other things i have is sooooooo tired, been doing lots of walking but that's normal, also a bit um sorry for tmi windy and stomach feels tender. Spoke to dh and my mum and they keep telling me off for trying read into it or over analysing. Funny, dont think they quite get how this feels. Um. 

I just keeping thinking its going to happen at somepoint whether it is this time or not. 
Much love to you all.
Ps crap at personals cos always on mobile but i do read about you all and i do care. X


----------



## Babybelle80

Fishes - please dont test early! I have obviously done mine today and I am 8dp6dt so we are at exactly the same stage and mine was BFN. please please dont do it!  I now dont if its correct or not so still got to wait until OTD to find out for cetain. I am now distraught and cant stop crying! It really isnt worth it babe xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Hello my lovely ladies,

Thank you so much for your kind support as always. I am much calm now - what a week!

Congratulations on Kat's great news! Don't worry about the the spotting but do take it easy!

That's fantastic news, Kitty-Kate! I am sure the line will be darker tomorrow. All sounds very very positive!   

Fishes and Michimoo, please don't do the test too early! I only did because I started to bleed not just spotting. I know my case is a strange one. Who would have a negative urine test but a positive blood test  at the same time! Plus, I had negative and positive results on HPT and I still don't know whether I am pregnant or miscarrying  I know, it is all very complicated in my case.

Welcome, Ci! All my best wishes and positive thoughts for you! 

Babybelle, Please don't cry babe...it is still not your OTD yet, and again please don't trust the hpt too much. This is my first IVF so I am not very experienced but having gone through bleeding, positive/negative hpt and two blood tests, I really believe we shouldn't give up until the last minute!

My love to everyone! xxxx


----------



## Fishes

Its a BFN for me this morning. I'm not surprised just relieved to know. A year ago I never believed we would even have the chance to try for our biological child, so I have to be grateful for the chance. Thank you for all your support. 

X x x


----------



## PositiveCi

Good morning all,

Fishes - I know it's disheartening, especially if you feel in your heart that it hasn;t worked, but I urge you to still test on your OTD, only because there is still potential that it could change, it has happened, it ain't over til is over so please still test.  In the meantime I will         for you.

Cixxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Fishes, please, like everyone says, go do the blood test anyway. But if you know, you know, and I know, i have been there. Many times (well, i  sorry. 

Baby belle, ignore the negative. It doesn't count before otd if its negative, you know that!!!! For me, it has become like a scientific experiment, which does lead to some very blue days for me.

Mia, im still thinking of you and wishing with all my heart for you 

AFM? Ok, the invisible blue two days ago, which i was convinced i could see yesterday has been acknowledged by DH today (12dp2dt) as real. So pink cat, can you add me to list, please as ^bfp^ otd 14th.

Im going for test today, although otd isnt till 14th. (Monday, really, but i didnt like the date). But the last two times i had a bfp, the numbers just fell from test date, although embryos kept developing after that, judging by their size and formstionwhen they were discharged at 6 weeks... so i want to start testing earlier so I can see exactly when i am miscarrying. If I miscarry again.


----------



## Fishes

Babybelle80 and mia, 

Sorry I only read your posts after I had done the test. 
Ci and Kate, thank you for your advice I will still go on Monday, you never know. 

Congratulations Kate x x x


----------



## Fishes

Hey babybelle80, 

I'm 11dpt 3rd today so I thought I would have had a positive if I was going to get one? My OTD is 12th but they push it back to 13th as 12th is a Sunday. 

I'll go on Monday, but my clinic don't do blood tests, you have to pay extra. 

X


----------



## Briony :-)

Fishes I got my BFP on 30/01 at 13dp3dt I tested at 11dp3dt and got a bfn so their is still hope xx


----------



## Lindsay2011

Morning ladies

I am so stupid   why did i do it. Tested today at 8dp2dt - BFN. I don't know what possessed me to do it and I am kicking myself now.  I just want to see 2 lines so badly :-(. I had really bad cramp last night and a headache then this morning nothing, my boobies aren't even sore anymore. I know not to count a negative until OTD but it is so disheartening. DP is being so positive saying of course it has worked and it is only a matter of time before we see 2 lines. He asked me if I think it has/is working and my reply was 'i really don't know'. I'm finding it really frustrating that I can't read my own body....!

I'm really sorry for the lack of personals, it is so hard to keep up. Sending big   to all BFN and congrats on all BFP's.

Lindsay xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Morning my lovely FF, 

Just reading some posts from last night and this morning and it seesm that we have all gone a little crazy with testing early!  I couldnt help but test again this morning and still a BFN!  I know OTD isnt until Monday but not expecting it to change in 2 days.

Fishes & Lindsay - I wish you hadnt tested early, you should of listening to me, I wish so much that I had waited but too late now!  There are so many people that have said that it could change so for all of us there is sti8ll a little bit of hope until OTD.

I am   and   and   that we all get some positive news in  the next couple of days.

Big   to all xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

OK, so I'm back from clinic, and DH has gone back out to get a bit of shopping and pick up the test results, since I'm on strict bedrest.  

I keep reading about disappearing symptoms.  Well, this time I was convinced it hadn't worked... cos all my symptoms stopped on Day 4p2dt.  My sore boobs, my nausea in the afternoon, my headache (only one this time).  Even my sniffles eased up.  And one of the cats sat on my belly only ONCE during the entire time, as opposed to the fighting they have indulged in to get the belly spot during previous PGs.  That's why I was so surprised that the line came back... (and am still doubting its genuineness - will find out in an hour or so) so don't fret about lack of symptoms, or disapperaing symptoms.  I guess it's just a February thing!!!

As for the lines - I started testing d4p2dt, and got a faint line (say, 3 on a scale of 1 to 10), d5 it was down to a13, then a 1, then it disappeared completely on Day 8 p2dt.  (So of course it will be negative if anyone is testing around the 10dpo mark)!!!  Then it was blank for a few days, then reappeared yesterday as a 2 (if we don't count the invisible shadow line that only I could see the day before) on Day 11 p2dt; and I'd say today is about a 3 again.  But not sure if this is of any interest to anyone else... I seem to be the only one who admits to being a serial tester.  But then again, I'm an addict, and have been stuck on the cottage cheese these last 2 weeks....


----------



## miainlondon

Fishes, Lindsay and Babybelle, I don't know how to say this but I had three hpt, from a clear line to a faint line and then negative, I thought I was totally out but two of my blood tests showed I am pregnant but again my bleeding hasn't totally clear. So I guess all I am trying to say is that don't give up until you have done the blood test! Fishes, I am so angry the the clinic wouldn't do the blood test for you. I don't know why, this is so annoying! 

Kitty- Kate, that is such a wonderful news! I like your way of dealing with this. I agree that we need to be quite rational about this (easy to say and hard to do). I pray for you that this time you will have a smooth pregnancy.

To be honest, I am not as positive as I sound. The negative urine test and the constant bleeding worry me a lot. I will have another hpt today and keep you all posted...

Love to you all, xxx


----------



## Fishes

Thank you guys, I will not give up hope 

Don't know what I would do without you all. 

Briony thank you so much, miracles can happen


----------



## Kitty_Kate

OK, the results are in... and bear in mind this is two days before OTD - the levels are 16.32 mIU/ml.  That, I believe makes it a +ve, just, and I hope sooooo much that it keeps going up before the OTD in 2 days.  Oh, and I booked the appt for Monday rather than Tuesday... couldn't wait that extra day.  And DH says 13 is a lucky number...

I gotta say, if I can see the results on a peestick, and they're darker than they were yesterday - I think that makes these cheapo peesticks incredibly good.  I thought with them being like a hundred for ten quid or whatever that they'd be LESS accurate than the Clearblues etc.  I'm impressed!

Mia, Fishes, Babybelle - Hang in there.  We're gonna rock it together... and hold hands and cry together if we need to...


----------



## miainlondon

It is amazing that we can talk so freely here than with our friends and family. I think it is because we are in the same boat and fully appreciate the ups and downs we are experiencing...I tried to talk to my best friend but it is hard for her to understand...

I am so grateful to find you girls here and went through the challenging time together.

xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Congratulations, Kitty-Kate!!! That's fantastic news!!!i am sure the line will get darker and darker!

I am baffled by my blood result? Why is my beta level 104 already on 12dp3dt? Do you think the blood test might be wrong but it was 58 on my 10dp3dt. Can't be wrong twice! 

I am bed rest now-  don't dare take any chance!

xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

miainlondon said:


> Congratulations, Kitty-Kate!!! That's fantastic news!!!i am sure the line will get darker and darker!
> 
> I am baffled by my blood result? Why is my beta level 104 already on 12dp3dt? Do you think the blood test might be wrong but it was 58 on my 10dp3dt. Can't be wrong twice!
> 
> I am bed rest now- don't dare take any chance!
> 
> xxx


Mia - that's so fantastic - good solid hCG levels, and doubling every two days. You are well and truly on your way 

As for mine - 16.3 is LOW. I mean, really low. Within most ranges on most sites at this stage, but LOW. And I had LOW on my previous two BFPs which ended in M/c. They were tested at 55 @ 14dp3dt and 33 @ 13dp3dt - and both fell by the second test. That's why I went to get a blood test early, so I can get an idea of when they are starting to fall... I have to admit I'm not expecting it to hang in there, but I'm crossing my fingers, and if it does I'll be thrilled.

But - and here is the point - the peestick has clearly picked up a +ve at only 16mIU... how accurate is that?


----------



## Babybelle80

Mia - thats brilliant news about your bloods - I am so happy for you.   it continues to increase for you!

Kitty - thats brilliant about your bloods!  . Your post says your bloods were at 16.32 mIU/ml 2 days before OTD.  I have just googled the clear blue test and they can only pick up HCG levels from 25 mIU/ml.  So just maybe there is still quite a lot of hope for me and some of the other girls, I have still got 2 days left before OTD.

Fishes - That goes for you too!  Just reading Kitty's post has really given me a little bit more hope for us  .

Sending each and everyone of us loads and loads of


----------



## Star Sparkle

hi girls just looking for some advice and i no everyone is different, but this is my first transfer and it was a FET due to OHSS. I am now 5dpt and it was a 3 day transfer, not really having any symptoms apart from pain around about my ovaries now and again and down my thighs, just wondering is it mostly the second wk you will start to get sore boobies etc i keep waking up every morning in giving them a little squeeze but nothing    am on prognova and cyclogest does that make symptoms any different jst want to know now    

to all you girls with a BFP massive congrats and to you,s with a BFN so sorry for you all


----------



## heavenlyharry

Hi
I havent been on much lately, but I have been reading daily!
Just a quick post to say I tested today and its a









Girls I would advise not to test early, and if you really cant help yourself only do it a day or so early. The results may not be correct x

Heres to the next 8 months of worrying!!!


----------



## PositiveCi

Kitty_Kate - That is great news, really hope this is the one that sticks with you! for the next 8 months!! Has your clinic's done any investigation into why the pregnancy doesn't stick?? 

Mia - it is really odd that your bloods and the HPT say different things!?!? Have you taken another HPT to see if it's picked it up? Either way, a very well done hon, you must be so chuffed 

Babybelle - really lovely to read your positive attitude     Am really hoping and praying for you!!

Hi Star Sparkle - as you said everyone is different, just because you don't get the same sympton as another lady doesn;t mean it's not working for you.  This is my 3rd cycle and everytime the cyclogest always makes my boobs huge and a bit sore, I have coldy type symptons and are bloated!! But it may not have the same effect on another lady...it's very frustrating as we all just want a sign but the best bit of advice is to keep busy and carry on and be as relaxed and as positive as possible....none of us to do but it's a good starting point!!

Ci xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Kitty-Kate, you are a very strong woman. You are obviously very knowledgeable about this. I just spoke to the nurse and she said everyone is different so it is not about how much your beta level is but compare how much the beta level goes up... I think you are all the right thing. One of my friends who had bleeding during her pregnancy suggested that I stay in bed until the bleeding goes away. Well, I am not suggesting everyone have bed rest and I didn't have it until I started to bleed. I have been working in the last few weeks. 

Star sparkle, I am not the best person to give advice as my case is strange. Bleeding with a positive result, threatening miscarrying but beta level is still going up. All I can say is don't read too much into your symtoms as everyone is so different and ironically a lot of early pregnancy symtoms are similar to AF. Good luck!

Babybelle, I am so glad that you feel better. Just remember you might still get pregnant even if you had a negative HPT. 

lots of love

xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Congratulations on your great news, Heavenlyharry!!! I am very happy for you.

Ci, I know my case is odd. Everyone is baffled. The doctor asked me to go by the blood test not the urine test. I will have another blood test done on Monday. I am torn between doing a hpt before. Haven't decided yet, might do one tmr.

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, 

So happy for the bfp you must be so overjoyed! 

I'm so sorry for the bfn, I know there are no words to take away ur upset!!!

Afm bfp this morning! In shock!!!!


----------



## PositiveCi

Massive  Lily on your    

Very pleased for you xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

You just keep squeezing those boobies babes, and give us an update on how they come along!!! Mine started off sore, but aren't really now - whereas my last cycle, which was a negative, had really sore boobs. There's just no telling!!! 

Mia - Take it easy, stay in bed, and read a good book  That's what sick leave is for!

Ci - I had a hysteroscopy last year, and nowt seemed wrong - the ovaries, the lining... all that seems fine. But you have a point. I'm gonna spend the next two days bedrest looking into what procedures I can have done to check that.

Babybelle - I have never come across a HPT that claims to register less than 20mIU. So that could well mean that my hCG has gone down from this morning, even. Either that, or the blood testing isn't very accurate!

Heavenly Harry and Lilly -  so glad to hear lots of good news this morning!


----------



## Michimoo

Congrats HH & Lily you must both be over the moon. I just   that I can feel that feeling too soon. 

Kitty Kate my (.) (.) we're sore but aren't as bad now. I'm on constant knicker watch and I'm sure I saw a different colour this morning. I'm so tempted to do a pee stick but don't want to be upset. I have told DH that the first sign of any AF then I am doing one. I'm still getting the AF pains and   it stays away. 

Mia London - I have been reading your posts. Glad you've decided to stay on bed rest. Hope the bleeding stops. Sending   vibes your way. 

Fishes/ Lindsay / baby belle  - don't give up hope yet. I have read that that people test early & everyday the result changes. I've got 5 more sleeps to go and have pee sticks coming out my ears from previous months. My whole medicine cupboard is full of OV kits , pee stick kits , folic acid etc. I even bought the OV watch from America which cost a bomb! I'm so tempted to test early and keep opening the cupboard to look at them. But my DH would kill me. 

Sending   to everyone.  

Xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi Ladies, can I join you?

I am now 3dpt of FET – thawed on the day of transfer, Pinkcat please can you add me to the list, my OTD is 22 Feb, thanks.  Huge congrats to all the BFPs so far.  Extensive hugging for the BFNs.  Also reading through recent posts I think the pee stick police need to be out in force this month!!!

I am curious about all the blood tests some clinics seem to be doing – is this standard for you clinics?  Mine don’t offer any.

Star Sparkle, my last FET I had sore boobs from the meds before ET and continued consistently into pregnancy (where I could be seen regularly checking with a cunningly devised arm movement) checking they still hurt.  However since miscarrying end last summer, I have not had sore boobs for any periods (which I always did in the past), and now, 3dpt, they are only just very slightly sore on the sides.  I am miffed by the change in my body in not having the soreness since pregnancy, but it seems that the slight soreness I have now must just be due to the meds this time as clearly I do not get them naturally anymore.  I wonder if anyone else has experienced lasting changes like this since pregnancy/miscarriage?  I find it worrying as I think there must be something different about my hormones nowadays and worry this is a bad thing??

Michimoo, I had forgotten about the joys of knicker watching!  It all comes flooding back to me now!  On my last FET that resulted in pregnancy, I had AF pains leading up to OTD and continued through my short pregnancy, it was mmy uterus shifting and stretching, so don't give up hope!

To add a bit of hope, my friends announced yesterday that they are pregnant – they have been trying for around 8 years, gave up trying last year, and are now at the end of their first trimester.  Never give up!

Goodluck to all


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to say a HUGE "thank you" from the bottom of my heart for all of the support you have given to me and my DP during this process, and esp. during the rollercoaster ride of the past week.

I will 'never' forget that our little embryo nearly made it, and I was technically 'pregnant' for 3 days at least.  It is sad, and the pain "so immense" (writing this through tears) but I am heartened to know that 'I can' test positive on a pregnancy test, and maybe, just maybe our little embryo/s will make it next time.   

I will finish my ICSI diary that I have started on here, then I may have a break from this site for a bit, maybe until I start treatment again, but who knows? This site is quite addictive.

"Many congratulations" to all of you ladies that have got a BFP.  I am really happy for you all.    You deserve to enjoy every second/minute of it.

My sincere sympathies to all of you ladies that have got a BFN I know how it feels    I hope all our dreams do come true some day.

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Sarah Anne said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I am now 3dpt of FET - thawed on the day of transfer....
> 
> I am curious about all the blood tests some clinics seem to be doing - is this standard for you clinics? Mine don't offer any.
> Goodluck to all


Firstly, on what day were your embryos frozen?

Secondly - our clinic is basically a walk-in, so we can go and test any time we want - so long as we have the thirty quid to spare!! Although I'm not due to test until Monday, I went anyway, just because I'm an obsessive tester...


----------



## Sarah Anne

Kitty Kate, my embryos were frozen as soon as they fertilised due to OHSS - although I still don't understand why they couldn't be taken to blast...  £30 is not bad, I could live with paying that if I am clawing the walls nearer to my OTD.  I have been calm so far, as I was in my last 2WW, but I know I will be symptom analysing soon enough


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Kitty-Kate, don't think your beta was dropping because of the hpt theory. I was told that they can detect any hcg above 10. Please stay positive...

Before the cycle, I had a few lap + hysteroscopy and amh test.I think it is very important to know the status of your womb and other reproductive organs before you try. However, if your tests showed that everything was normal, you should feel comfortable to go ahead with tx...This is my personal opinion as I find just going through the first attempt, I am mentally drained. Maybe I am not a strong character.

Susan, thank you very much for sharing your information which helped me a lot with my situation. All my best wishes and I hope we will hear some good news from you soon.

Michimoo, thank you for your wishes. I had a very eventful week. I can't be as happy as other ladies who got a positive result but in a way, I suppose it is good that I have all the early pregnancy warning signs so that I have to be super careful!

Big congratulations on those who got a bfp and a lot of   for those who got bfn... 

Thinking of you all!!!

x


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies!!!

Officially on 2ww after FET today, shirley oaks clinic said test after 7 days but Bridge clinic who did transfer said 11-12 days so it gives me extra hope if BFN next sat. I will never be able to wait till then so I am sure by tuesday I will have done at least 1HPT!!!!!! My frosties thawed fine, 80-85% survived. 2 blasts graded BB. One had hatched which meant ready to implant. The guy said although there is no guarantee we should be quietly confident....what does that mean? We always get given good odds and it hasn't worked last 2 times so I need to take that with a pinch of salt!! It was the most uncomfortable transfer of all, they did not show me on the screen when it was inserted or give me a photo Anyway, was over the moon as we left and went to the McDonalds next door as we have after every transfer....on way back to the station realised I had left my handbag there....I ran back towards it before realising I was running, then was so upset i did this. I got my bag back, but was so upset all the way home for being so stupid  Took my Bible out and prayed lots on way home, I felt God was trying to reassure me it would be ok but of course I am scared I have ruined my chances.Finished decorating DS's room, Thomas the tank engine, 2it looks great! Really weird I have not felt ready to change it from its baby theme until now...maybe I know I will have a new baby and don't need DS to fulfill that need now? This is going to be the longest 2ww ever!!!!!!


----------



## Star Sparkle

thanks girls, it looks like we are all different will just need to wait in see what happens nothing else for it xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Wow - it's really slowed down on here, what's happening? It's my Mum's birthday today, I should send her a card...

So anyway, I've been googling POSITIVE results, low hCG, and there are LOADS of stories out there with even lower hCG than mine that have been successful, so feeling hopeful today.  

However, I will also admit, there are also loads of chem pregs out there with those levels, and loads of miscarriages (which mine were... since the embryos were expelled, photographed (for doctor) and buried, the doctor classified them as 'real' pregnancies). So I am here in bed literally praying over and over.  I'm not religious, but I do believe in a Higher Power; and I so wish that Higher Power would start getting on my side!  (Pleeeeeease!)

Anyway...  I'll check back later see if anyone's around...


----------



## miainlondon

Morning Kitty-Kate, I am glad you are feeling better. Well, when the doc said I might have a chemical pregnancy was because I was bleeding and especially Thursday which was quite heavy. If you are not bleeding, then, it is a very good sign. I send my positive thoughts to you...

xxx


----------



## oneandtwo

5 Day transfer Saturday 11 Feb, beta due 21 Feb


----------



## miainlondon

Welcome Oneandtwo, all my best wishes for you!


Good luck!

xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Welcome oneandtwo! We have the same OTD (except mine is HPT).  Best of luck  xx


----------



## Fishes

I am so fed up today, so tired of over analysing every twinge or itch. I'm going to the clinic for my OTD tomorrow and really can't be bothered. I just want my life back  I used to be sure a happy and positive person  

I really want a family, so we will have to find the next£5000 from somewhere  Who needs to eat anyway !!!!

Sorry I'm being so negative


----------



## clarabellabee

Oneandtwo- Welcome! Ma OTD is 20th! Think you are closet to my OTD yet! I had FET 10 days ago n its driving me crazy! Trying to stay positive! Sending positive vibes to you! Fingers crossed! Good luck! 

Please all stay positive! Ive decided that im going to try and wait till OTD! Xx


----------



## miainlondon

Dear Fishes,

I totally understand your feeling. I almost forgot what normal life was like. Wait until the result tmr and then you will know... I will have my blood test tmr. Please keep me updated.,,

Lots of love, xxx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey
can i join OTD 23rd of feb
clomid
thanks
cant believe all the BFP'S this month its wonderful hopefully a good sign to join
congratulations every1
kirsty xxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Fishes sorry your so down today! Join the club. lol.  Try not to stress too much though, im sure it will happen for us one day!  Im in the same boat as you, we have got one last shot with our 3 frozen embies but before we can proceed with them we got to try to find another £1200 which we will have to save up over the next 6 months cause we have maxed out all the cards etc. Then if still doesnt work then it will be the whole ICSI all over again and several years of trying to save the thousands that it costs. More time passes and the older I will be so chances will be reduced!  Just soooooo unfair that we are all in this position.

I will keepy everything   that you get a positive tomorrow!!  Big   xxxxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Mia - Hope your feeling ok today! Good luck for your blood test tmorrow. Hope you get good news xxx


----------



## Lindsay2011

Please help ladies, I just don't know what to think. I had bright red blood last night at 6pm an hour before my pessary at 7pm, then nothing all night. I last checked at about 11.30pm and there was nothing. I woke up at 6am this morning and I had a bit yucky discharge (sorry TMI) it was more brown than red though and a very small amount. I put my pessary in at 7am this morning and I've had nothing since. I am hoping and praying it was implantation, but I am wondering if the pessaries are just holding off AF? I am constantly on knicker watch. I'm trying really hard to stay positive but I'm really struggling to be honest. I just don't want to believe that these last 4-5 weeks have been for nothing. I am 9dp2dt.

Lindsay xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Babybelle and Kitty-Kate, thank you for you kind support. By the amount of blood I had,, I won't hold too much hope on this but it is not over until it is over! 

I send all my best wishes to you! 

xxx


----------



## miainlondon

HI Lindsay darling,

I started bleeding (red) on 10dp3dt but i had brown spotting a few days earlier. I have been confirmed that I am pregnant but I am in danger of miscarrying (my bleeding hasn't totally stopped but gets lighter and lighter). I am not sure if it is a bit too early to do the HPT for you but I highly recommend that you get in touch with your dr and ask them to do blood test for you which is the most accurate way to check you. In the meantime, please try not too get stressed, I know it is hard and get a lot of rest.

Good luck! xx


----------



## lucy from kent

Hi I've reading everyone's advice while I've gone through my 2ww,but not posted anything till now. Today was my OTD and was negative. I was hoping because theres been no signs of my AF that things were looking good, I've had very tender boobs, bloated belly, no bleeding and no real twinges. My transfer was 26th jan..... As my AF still hasn't arrived I feel there could still be hope ,   mad I know ,but would anyone have some advice for me??


----------



## miainlondon

HI Lucy,

I am very sorry to hear your news. Unfortunately everyone is different. Please get in touch with your doctor, I still think it is worthy doing a blood test. If the result is still negative, the doctor should have a follow up consultation with you and see what you should do next. 

Good luck!

x


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Everyone - I am new to this but may I say I am proud of us all for takin this almighty scary but hopefully rewarding Journey
I am 3 days past transfer and had 2 Embryos Grade 1 Minus and Grade 2 (8 cells each) put in on day 3. The other two frozen for bad behaviour  
At first I felt sorry that one was seen as a Grade 1Minus and the other a Grade 2 - felt like the scientist was labelling one thicker than the other   
But on a serious note, I test on the 23/02/12 and was seriously convinced it was over.  
For two days I have had burning and pain that was similar to AF and just didnt seem to want to stop. I am waking up constantly in the night every couple of hours to pee  and my Breasts have been so sore i thought they were going to explode if touched.   So i have been saying to Hubby to not go near them or   and ill report him to the  

Anyway Thank goodness for FF, I havent written it all off yet and still trying to remain positive.
'What's for you won't go by you' xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Lucy - I would check with your doc but they ask you to do the test on this date for a reason in that your levels of HCG would be high enough for a HPT however everyone is different and yes there could still be a chance but a few ladies have said that a/f made an appearance a few days after they stopped the pessaries.  I have always bled on an IVF cycle before my OTD as have a few others but that just highlights that everyone reacts differently.  Best of luck to you and I really hope your result changes!! xx

Shadowbabe - You are still early to be able to tell anything.  Early pregnancy signs and a/f signs are one of the same unfortunately so just sit tight and remain as positve as possible.  I ahve everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## george22

Hi,
I haven't written on here since my ET but wanted to say that it was my OTD yesterday and I got a  .
Am of course over the moon but have now got to wait 3 wks until my scan, so of course going to be on tender hooks again.
Hope its ok to ask but just wanted to know is it ok to have sex, we didn't during the 2ww but wondered if it is ok now, am I just being silly sorry for a stupid question. Can call the hosp and speak to a nurse. I understand that couples who haven't gone through IVF will be having sex as they prob don't know that they are preg. 
Shame have to wait 3 wks before knowing if everythings ok.

Congrats to all the BFP and my heart goes out to all those with BFN, sending best wishes for the future

Sending     to all those waiting for their results

xx


----------



## shadowbabe

Awwww thanks Ci thats really lovely of you. I agree positive is the way to go  
I am just gonna   it happens for us all.

George - COngrats on your BFP - Such Fantastic News xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Oh dear. Woke up this morning quite excited, cos the HPT was a little bit darker, and the OT was quite a bit darker... but blood on the loo roll this evening, and with hCG level so low, I'm betting this is it:  (<<<<That's a Fat Lady, and she's singing)
Well done, Geaorge - and Mia and Babybelle - I might go a bit sulky and quiet, but I'll still be rooting for ya


----------



## Fishes

Hey ladies, 

Thank you for your support, I've had some spotting today and more period  pains I think I'm out. 

Thanks for helping me through this difficult two weeks, good luck to everyone' and congratulations to all the BFP x


----------



## Amy turtle

_*evening fellow 2w waiters.
Im Amy and i am on my 9thdpt with 2embrios, its my 1st icsi and feeling quiet wierd today. Need the toliet more and all day today getting hot flushes and very achey back and legs. 
is anyone getting same symptoms? very anxious now and very tempted to test early but im trying to be strong.
Amy  *_


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Kitty-Kate, please stay positive. As you know, I have bleeding for five days. I know it is very worrying and I am NOT stopping worrying either but it is not over yet! Are you going to have another blood test tomorrow? I will have mine tomorrow and I am sure I will have a better picture then.

Fishes, the same goes to you. Don't be defeated by the spotting. Bear in mind, I have been spotting and bleeding! Have you done your blood test yet?

I am very anxious about tomorrow's result but I prepared for the worst and hope for the best. 

Will think of you both!

Welcome, Amy. Sorry I don't really have any of the symptoms. I do go to the loo a lot but I know it is because I drink a lot! Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Hi,

Can I please be added to the list Pink Cat, SOIUI, OTD 24.02.12.

Congratulations to all with BFP's and sending   to those with BFN.

I am on day 3 of my second round of IUI.  I have decided to deal with it differently this time, last time I took two weeks off work and literally sat around going crazy, analysing each twinge and feeling.  My husband and I felt we should give the first round of treatment everything.  This time I have decided to continue working but with a few days holiday thrown in to ensure I am not doing too much.

I am determined not to test early this time also.  I tested on days 10 and 11 last time and got a faint positive on day 10 only for it to be a negative on day 14.  I will not put myself through that again.....I say that until the intrigue gets to me in a week or so! 

It is so lovely to read the posts on here and know that there are people out there experiencing the same things as me and my husband.  Our friends are all currently having babies and it seems they are popping them out like peas!  I do not deny them the happiness of having children but just want to be in the gang and be happy like them also!


I know the next two weeks will drag forever but happy thoughts, fingers crossed and all that!

Love and   to you all.

Becky


----------



## clarabellabee

Becky- Good luck to u huni! 

Xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Becky,

Welcome! Tell me about friends having babies and it seems they are popping them out like peas! I feel all my friends are either single or married with children and my DH and I are excluded from everyone! So I utterly know your feeling. But I am very proud of your positive spirit and I send all my best wishes to you.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## shadowbabe

I do agree with everyone, we have to try and remain positive until the very end! 
I know it is easier said than done as we all have times where we waiver.

Thats why FF is so great as it brings us all together with the same goal. Such wonderful, positive people.
And one's that inspire us to never give up. I dunno about you guys but my Hubby as much as I love him in situations like the 2WW cannot replace a sisterhood lol  

  to all of you testing in the next couple of days xxx


----------



## marilyn2015

A BFN for me. Knew from early on. Many congratulations to all those with BFPs - happy times, so enjoy every minute. To the rest of the BFN girls keep going, stay positive, keep praying, if its meant to be it will happen. Do everything you can to keep trying. One day at a time. Best of luck and good wishes to all.


----------



## Frangipanii

Sorry to hear that  Margaret, I hope u get some answers and find sone peace before next go. 
Just had a nightmare of it all ending in m/c again. Awful, but woke up and there is nothing wrong, although too early to be thinking m/c anyhow! Alrhough def not feeling very positive now. On 7th day pt 5dt and feel weird and some pains but think it is psychological. 
Might have to find some pma somewhere. X


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I'm going nuts.  Bleeding seems to have stopped.  Both tests (well all four) this mornign are pos. and the later ones seem to be darker than this morning.  I can't compare to yesterday though, cos I threw all the previous tests out yesterday when I was so convinced it was over...

Had a great  time with DH last night tho... Needed a bit of relaxation   !!!


----------



## Frangipanii

A rollercoaster for you Kitty_Kate but glad you had some 'fun'! 
fingers crossed the positives remain and the bleeding stops! x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Told husband the bleeding has stopped, and line was (I think) stronger than yesterday.  His reaction?  "Oh sh1t"!!

I asked if that's how he truly feels about our glimmer of hope, and he said, "Sex!" (A man of few words, I will say).  I reassured him that at least I didn't cum... well, it was fun, but things are still a little sore down there!


----------



## mrsw32

Morning ladies,

So sorry for all of you with BFN,im wishing you all the very best.I hope you are all able to try again in the future and your dreams come true,as each and every single one of you deserve it x   

Mia and Kitty Kate,you 2 have been on a real rollercoaster, i have admired your positivity throughout, and Kitty Kate you have made me smile and chuckle sometimes with your cartoons...much needed these past 2w! I really pray that your levels keep rising and you have good news x   . 

Today was my official day and i have a  , i tested from last wednesday(and was +ve then) but due to pain and spotting am still very cautious. It is still 1 day at a time,but i am very grateful!

Welcome to any newbies...im so sorry im not presonal,i have read ALL of your posts with love and care,but mainly on my phone so not easy to remember names when i come to reply! .

Wishing you all lots of love and luck  

Kat x


----------



## Babybelle80

Kitty kate - Really great to see you have still got BFP. Best of luck to you. xx

Mia - Sending you lots of luck again for today, hope you get the results you deserve   xx

Mrsw32 - Hugh   on your BFP, wishing you the best of uck for the future xx

Margaret - Sorry to hear you said news this morning. Stay strong and have hope that one day, your time will come  ^hugme xx

Fishes - Sending you big   and wishing you al the very best for next cycle xx

Hello to all the new girls, good luck and try and stay positive and strong during your 2ww and whatever you do, try not to test early. It drives you  .

Lots of love to everyone testing this week sending you all lots of positivity xx

For me today is my official OTD and still   but I wasnt surprised as didnt expect it to change, really gutted but best start saing now for my next FET and   that at least 2 of my little blasts survive the next thaw and   that next time will be the time.  It might be our last shot for a long time as pennies running out.

Sending each and everyone of you lots and lots of  .

I am now official out of 2ww so hopefully will be back again in the next few months - thanks to all for your support and kind words over the last couple of weeks.

Love all my FF xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Babybell and margaret - so sorry for your BFN's....really really feel for you ladies!! Make sure you grieve and if you are going again, make sure your emotionally ready xx

Kittykate and mrsw32 - massive congrats on your BFP's, enjoy your news and best of luck for your next step and what hopefully will be a happy and healthy 8 months!! xx

Mia - please keep us updated xx

Welcome Amy and everhopeful...hope you enjoy the potential the 2WW holds and do better than me at staying positive!!

Fishes - hugs to you xx

AFM - 3dp5dt - Actually my embie was a blast frozen on day 6 so I guess it's a 6dt? Anyhoo starting to go mental, think my well timed 2WW acupunture session is going to well recieved today as starting to feel a bit stressed.  Have on and off a/f feelings, very light cramps and enough wind to blow up a balloon thanks to those darn pessaries.....
so yeah feeling a bit 'meh' today....think I am looking forward to work tomorrow to take my mind off the constant thinking.

Ci xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Babybelle - I am so sorry.  I'll miss you, you've been a constant source of positiveness  

Kit - I am very pleased for you,  although I'm a little disappointed you didn't let us in on your secret earlier....!

Mia - Still sending


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone

Massive hugs to those with a bfn. I am so sorry     thinkg of you

Congrats to those with a bfp    

It is so unfair, you should all be getting bfps

xxxxxx


----------



## mrsw32

Huge hugs to you Babybelle  , i wish you all the luck in the world for you next try with your lil blasts  

Kitty-kate, was the message of dissapointment for me? Im sorry you feel that,i did let you all know last week,i think its page 64. Im sorry if you felt i had kept things to myself. I have found great strength from all you ladies and hoped i had helped others too in this difficult time! Wishing you well  

Kat x


----------



## Guest

Has anyone tested early with a 2 day transfer? xxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Kat (yup, that was a typo, sos)- That came across harsh, and it wasn't sipposed to... sorry!!  But 6 pages ago was like threee days ago... and now I do remember you telling us you'd done 3 HPTs... And now I feel guilty... why didn't I get all joyful for you then  Man... I am so self-centred when it comes to this 2ww stuff!!!  Sorry!!!


----------



## mrsw32

Dont be sorry Kitty-Kate,jus glad i hadnt upset people thinking i was keeping things to myself,as i wouldnt ask others to be open yet wouldnt be honest myself! The stress is getting to us all...driving us bonkers  

Kat x


----------



## Fishes

Hi all, 

It's a confirmed BNF for us. The clinic think that the sperm is not good enough quality. DH is in bits  
We had to endure the dreaded sperm donor talk again  

Really don't know what to do next, we could have another go and use fresh sperm or move to ARGC in London for two weeks for specialist treatment. Any ideas??

Lots of love to all. 
X


----------



## keldan89

Hi guys. Can I join you please. 3rd cycle of clomid OTD 18th feb.

Congratulations to all the bfp's this month  there's been lot so i'm hoping it's a good omen 
 to all the bfn's xx

Kel
Xx


----------



## shadowbabe

Hi Fishes,

I am relatively new to all this but I would probably say that you and DH need to go with your gut instincts to what you think the way is forward from here. Which way you think could the best way.  

I hope with all my heart it works out for you both  
xxx


----------



## Michimoo

So sorry to hear the bfn' s this morning sending  

& congrats to the BFPs xx  

fishes - id have a chat with ARGC and ask what their percentages are for you. If you don't explore it then DH might feel like all options weren't looked into. Just my opinion. 

Beckyboo - step away from the pee sticks!!!   

Afm - still got p- pains (.) (.) stopped feeling painful. Got all the signs that AF is on her way or at least just sitting there waiting for me to stop the progesterone pessaries and then BOOM! 
3 more sleeps to go until test date and it is taking everything for me not to test early. I guess I'm not ready for the disappointment. I'm in that " I'd rather not know" stage. Sorry I'm not as   as some of you. But I'm just upset at the AF signs, which I can't get away from. 
I just know that we'll need to find a pot load of money to do it again. And £5k doesn't grow on trees. 

There is still that glimmer of hope in me that it could work tho.  

Sending   ladies. Xx


----------



## Guest

Hey michimoo  

Im not testing dont worry, finding it really hard now. Im the same want to know but dont want to know. This last few days is deffo the worst isnt it.

Only 3 more sleeps hun

xxx


----------



## L21

Hi,

Babybelle - I'm so sorry to hear about you BFN! I chickened out and didnt test this morning! How pathetic is that. I just couldnt handle it being a BFN on the day that I go back to work. I'm going to test tomorrow. Was totally convinced my period had started this morning but still no sign of it. Last ICSi cycle I got my AF the day before due to test, so hoping it might be a good sign?!
How many of you got your AF after your test date and not before??

Sorry to you Fishes and anyone else I've missed off! I mostly access FF through my phone which its hard to type on.

XX


----------



## Sarah Anne

So sorry for bfns  

Congrats to bfps  

Shadowbabe – loving your saying 'What's for you won't go by you', that is how I think but that puts it into words in a lovely way!  Good luck to you!  Also, no, dh/dp cannot replace us all on here.  I asked mine to arrange a day off after otd to take me out and cheer me up, his response was that I may take him out (ie we may get a bfp) – he is lucky he sent that completely inappropriatey positive comment by text from a long distance, how dare he be positive when I am convinced of a bfn  

George22 – if you are unsure whether to have sex, you have it, then something goes wrong, be sure that you won’t worry that this was what caused it – my clinic said to me on my previous fet don’t do anything that you might regret, and this was brilliant advice as when I miscarried I felt confident I had avoided everything I could and did not feel guilty about any of my actions.  Not sure everyone would agree with this comment, but wouldn’t hurt waiting until you know your baby is strong?  Huge congrats to you!

Amy I have been weeing lots just from cyclogest.  When I was pregnant, before otd, I found myself struggling with feeling extremely hot, to the point where a woman in Sainsbury’s asked if I was ok!  Goodluck!

Becky, I am sure people around us make a point of having babies when we are on treatment!  All my friends and colleagues got pregnant when I was have my investigations, had babies when I started having treatment, and now they have just begun on their baby number twos!  I just love going on ******** and seeing all their lovely photos and complaints of no sleep...  

Kittykate I’m so excited for you – only 1day til otd, hope that is good news!

Fishes how utterly terrible for your DH and yourself, and what an awful conversation to have to have.  Can’t remember the details, but there is a frank book written by a couple that had to use donor sperm – may be google it or look on Amazon?  Might give you both support/insight?  Both me and DP have fertility issues, but we found out about him first, and I was horrified by the thought we may have to go down the donor route as I thought he would not cope – then I found out I was in a much worse state than him...!  There is a lot of support out there for this though, from men who have gone through it too.  Goodluck

Fingers crossed Louie21  

I would like to share a little story that I shared on my last 2ww for those bleeding/spotting already – my friend got pregnant and then when af due she spent the week bleeding heavily and having awful cramps.  Hospital said she was miscarrying.  Her little baby was 1yr in December.  Hang on in there!
Sorry for the small novel – I have just read through two days worth of messages!  Afm – nothing at all to report!  No signs or symptoms of anything, just general limb cramping and headaches from meds.  Although uneventful is probably better for sanity, and still early days!  But I didn’t feel guilty this morning for lounging in bed while DP is hard at work – as I need my rest


----------



## Anechka

Hello all dear ladies in waiting. I have been following this thread closely even though I never posted myself. But now I just need to get it off my chest. I'm sitting in my office trying to suppress the tears... Just going mad.  I had 1 day 5 embrio transferred last Monday. What I've had is mild period like cramps,sore boobs and low spirits. I tested on sat /, and today /.... Even though I know it's not a definitive negative result but I can help feeling like it's all over. I didn't keep a promise to myself not to test earlier and bitterly regret it now.

I've been so good and positive and now my limit is exhausted. 

Sorry for such negative post but no one else can understand my feelings apart from you...

I needed to share. Thank you. And big hugs xxx


----------



## Guest

Louie - hey hun, is today your otd? 

Sarah - hey hun, nice to hear a successful story like your friends, hope your well

Anechka -   for you hun, ive promised myself not to test early, its so hard isnt it

xxxx


----------



## Fishes

Thank you everyone, I'm using my phone so can't give personals, but am so gratful for the advice. 

Congratulations for the BFP. 

Babybelle80 are turn next tome lovely x x z


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi ladies,

*Gentle hugs* To all the BFNs...  

Huge Congrats to all the BFPs!!!  

Just a small update - Had blood test this morning and it is BFN for me this time. I knew it already so wasn't surprised at all. 

We'll try again after next AF.

         

Feather


----------



## loopee8

congratulations mrsw32! i felt like you were my official cycle buddy. I'm glad one of us got a BFP. I   all goes well for you. Please keep up posted

congrats to all the other BFP's too! seems like Feb has been a pretty good month so far

sorry to all BFN's. I know how you feel. Try to stay positive.

AFM, well I know it is a rollercoaster, but I personally am struggling with all the other pregnancies, and baby related TV shows that are on at the moment. Was it always like this? Or am I just being super sensitive to this because we are struggling to conceive?!? every other programme seems to be about one born every minute, or ask the midwife, or how to be a dad, or coping with multiple births, or mother of 14 kids and counting....the list goes on! it is driving me a bit mad


----------



## mrsw32

Hi loopee8,so good to hear from you! Thank you very much,i wish i could make it bfp's for all of us,as we all deserve it as much!  I hope you get to try again and have success!  

I know what you mean with regard to the telly,there everywhere!! That and 'supermarket baby events' ads on the breaks too!! You cant seem to get away from them!

Had to see our consultant as was bleeding a little and was in alot of pain,but she reassured me and now just keeping things crossed it carries on smoothly!  

Sending you all my best wishes  

Kat x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Anechka - period pains can be the same as pains of your uterus adjusting in very early pregnancy as well as actual af - try not to give up hope just yet   Not envying you at work though, I have worked part time throughout my treatment, and could not cope with more than my two days juring cycles.  I hope your boss is understanding - any chance of a few days leave until otd??


----------



## Anechka

Sarah Anne said:


> Anechka - period pains can be the same as pains of your uterus adjusting in very early pregnancy as well as actual af - try not to give up hope just yet  Not envying you at work though, I have worked part time throughout my treatment, and could not cope with more than my two days juring cycles. I hope your boss is understanding - any chance of a few days leave until otd??


Thanks  my boss is away until next week and I'm in charge ... No chance 
I will try my best not to test again until the official test day - Friday 17

Thanks for support xxx


----------



## mrsw32

Anechka,
I aggree with Sarah Anne, please dont worry too much bout A/F pains. I felt exactly the same as you,felt very pre-menstrual, have had A/F pains non-stop for 10days and counting, and have a bfp!
So please try and remain positive ( i do know how hard,have been in tears everyday the past couple of weeks)!

Wishing you all the very best  

Kat x


----------



## loopee8

thanks Mrsw32 - Yes I am trying again. Started stimming on Feb 9th for 3rd IUI. So I may be on a 2WW twice in Feb! . I also have IVF already booked in for May in case 3rd IUI doesn't work - so I have a plan for the next few months which does keep me sane.....
I am thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## loopee8

any news from Miainlondon? we are all thinking of you mia, hope all is well


----------



## mrsw32

Hi Loopee8,
Really happy you have been able to start again right away, hopefully it will bring you positive news  
Like you say it is good for your mind to be able to focus on the forthcoming plans,knowing you are still able to have a try somehow/someway!
Praying it all goes smoothly for you  

I also was wondering how Mia has got on with her bloods today,praying she has good news  

Kat x


----------



## miainlondon

My dear FF,

I am very sorry to hear of all the BFNs.   Please stay positive, my dear friends and I hope you have success in the very near future.  

Congratulations on all BFPs!!

Thank you very much for being here for me during the most challenging two weeks. I have met some wonderful girls here who constantly gave me a lot of advice and support. In the last week, I experienced everything from thinking I failed when I started to bleed to finding out I was pregnant and then being warned that I might be miscarrying. It is indeed a roller coaster.

Today, I had my third blood test and I am delighted to let you know that my beta level has gone up which is a very positive sign for pregnancy. I know there is a very long way ahead of me and I am still being very cautious about this. but I am very pleased to get this far and I feel extremely lucky to have your support during the period.

Kitty-Kate,     I hope your beta level is doubling, tripling there. Please keep me updated.

Ci,  Babybelle and Loopee, thank  you for your kind wishes. My best wishes to you.

Fishes Hun, I am very sorry to hear your news. I was planning to go to ARGC if this cycle failed. Actually I think Lister might be better for my case as my ovarian reserve was low. But I know ARGC has got the highest success rate and it is very close to my office. I did have a consultation in ARGC. In my case, my DH was fine but I had a lot of problems which is unbelievable. I am 33 and very fit but my ovarian reserve is low (AMH 3.7) and tubes were blocked but the doc tried to open them. I also had some issues with my womb.  I had three laparoscopy and hsyteroscopy before my first IVF attempt. Overall, I am one of the worse cases the doctor could imagine. So believe me, miracle does happen and we just have to have faith in it.

I think I will say goodbye to this thread now as I have been out of the two weeks waiting but I will come back to visit you often. If you'd like to be in touch, please feel free to leave me a message. I am not an expert but I would be more than happy to share any experience I have with you, if it helps.

Thank you again my dearest friends and all my best wishes!

xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Pinkcat, can you please kindly update my status to BFP? This thread has been so wonderful and helpful. I was very lucky to meet those lovely girls on this thread. Many thanks! xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Kat, our messages crossed in cyperspace. 

Many thanks for thinking of me and big congratulations on your BFP! I am very happy for you!!!

Best wishes to you all...

xx


----------



## mrsw32

Hi Mia,

Lovely to hear your news,very happy to see your levels are rising! Im wishing you all the best with the next 8months, and hope things improve greatly!
You along with many have been great support for me too on here,i have no idea what i would of done without you all. You all have been my daily rescue remedy  

Take care and all the best to you,
with love, kat x


----------



## L21

BeckyBoo,

Yes today is my OTD - but I havent done it yet!! I know I've been a wimp by not testing, but thought I would do it tomorrow when I can work at home (and cry if I need to!)
Will let you know tomorrow what the result is, I'm not expecting a positive. Its so hard to tell what is possible pregnancy symptoms and what is the progesterone, like this morning I had AF cramps and felt queasy, but reckon its too early even if I was pregnant to actually feel queasy. Arghhh...its hard second-guessing everything. And my DH is so calm and practical about it all. He gets more passionate about the football that about whether we're expecting!

xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

OK, I just got back from clinic again.  Today was a weird day... I mentioned I had a bleed yesterday, so gave up hope and had sex.  Well, this morning, I tested at 7am, and line had got fainter... but bleeding stopped.  Then tested at 10am, and line was darker.  Tested again at 1pm, knowing that urine would be weaker, and line would be weaker... but line was darker.  Then at 3pm bleeding returned.  

At 5pm went for blood test.  At 6pm had call from clinic saying doc was off, would I like to see another doc or wait for my own doc on weds.  I said it was prob over, so never mind, just cancel appt.  At 7pm collected results.  hCG had nearly tripled in 2 days.  SO I asked to see stand in doc.  She was about 10 years old, was not allowed to see my file (so she didn't even have history), and told me that the results were disappointing cos she would want to see the numbers quadruple, but I should keep taking meds until numbers started falling; but she could do an abdominal ultrasound to look for a sac (even I know that a dildo cam is more effective for this, at this early stage).  I left office in tears.

Embryologist, Dr Hussam, was in Reception.  He has known us for years, since we tried IUI before this.  Asked me what was wrong... showed him results (42 now, up from 16) and he said that was good... told him about bleed he said to wait, and called another doctor (Heba) who was familiar with our case from a delivery room!  She came down, told me this was not acceptable, I was to stop crying right away or I would lose the baby who needs positive strength to survive.  She went through my meds (I admitted I had upped my own Progyluton from 2 o 3, and she told me I was a good girl!), then told me to stop Aspirin and Clexane injections (which thin blood) and start taking Prontogest to stop bleeding, then go and do nothing but relax for three days before taking another sample.

I love Hiba and Hussam... and even the absent ALia, who are all so full of positive energy that I almost believe this might work now!!  

And DH refused to pay for the consultation with Little Miss Negative Baby Face... said he would discuss it with our own consultant when we see her on Thursday! So... maybe that fat lady is singing, but the party sure as hell ain't over yet!!


----------



## PositiveCi

Kitty_Kate - What an ordeal!!!!! Blimey o Riley! That stupid child doctor shouldn't be allowed to see people in such senstive information and say stupid things!! Just think if you hadn't had bumped into Dr Hussan andDr Heba you would be sobbing right now and they quite rightly gave you hope!! PMA is half this battle and you dont' need to feel as thought people are working against you!!!

So pleased it is continuing for you  xxx


----------



## mrsw32

Oh Blimey Kitty-Kate....what a day you have had!!! How upsetting to be told your results were dissapointing....im by no means medicaly trained..but the fact they have tripled in 2 days is fantastic! And also she should of known at this stage she would see very little by ultrasound!!

So glad you managed to see another doc at reception and get some better advice!!

Make sure you go home and put those feet up and relax,like the doc said,your baby needs positive strength!!

Good luck to you   

Kat x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Mia – so thrilled your levels are up – sooo hope they keep going in that direction – good luck   

Louie21 it is not too early to feel quesy – far from it, you can get that as soon as an implanted egg has begun implanting due to the hormones released to signal to the body to holt af – everything crossed for you tomorrow   

Kitty_Kate what day for you!!  Isn’t it amazing the difference between health professionals!  So pleased things are still looking possible for you, and everything crossed things work out   

AFM I am about to stuff yet another dinner with 5 a day in one sitting, plus plenty of good protein and carbs.  I look pregnant from all the healthy food I force feed myself daily during cycles, does anyone else do this?  I eat well anyway, but I feel I must be better when I cycle!


----------



## mrsw32

Louie21 i felt queasy from 7days after ET, had it on and off a few times since,so hope it is a positive sign for you too  

All the best

Kat x


----------



## PositiveCi

Sarah Anne - I saw a nutritionist for a few months before this cycle so have been on an organic, healthy diet since July, I have cutt out sugar, white carbs etc etc.  Have also  changed all of my facecare, skincare, washing products etc etc to natural produts with no chemicals....so massive changes...wasn't easy and isn't cheap and not even sure it will help??!!  Have massively slipped up on my 2WW on my diet, have been eating sweet things and naughty foods as comfort which I don't feel too bad about but knows the little embie needs a good as environment as possible in order to thrive. I am back on it tomorrow as going back to work at 4dp6dt, this will give me some routine eand not make me want to eat everything in site 

Louie21 - your signs sound good so far! Let us know how you get on tomorrow xx


----------



## sabah m

kittykate, I was in tears reading your post, stupid stupid woman needs to be disciplined!!! so so pleased you got the right advice     


Sarah ann and Ci- you crack me up    and put me to shame after my chinese buffet early valentine's treat!!! i must admit i do eat healthier normally as have been on weight watchers forever, but love the meal with all of your 5 in one sitting!!!


mrsw-I felt nauseous to the point of gagging today but wasn't sure if its me making myself feel like that as i expect to feel that way    I'm only 2dp6dt (FET)....could it be a sign, aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhh!!


----------



## Sarah Anne

PositiveCi - I changed to a lot less chemicals in a lot of my cleaning products when I began trying years ago, and when I got pregnant last year I started cleaning surfaces I prepare food on with lemon juice (very cheap and effective).  I cannot afford to go organic, but I think I would if I get pregnant again, atleast on veg as I eat so much!  I don't mind if I eat extra snacks, but then I feel I need to eat the healthy things too so end up consuming loads!  Was your nutritionist expensive?

Sabah - me after 5 a day in one sitting is not a pretty site - I felt so full last night I could not finish, but found myself picking out and eating every last bit of veg on the way to giving the dog the leftovers, even though I did not want another morsal!  I said to DP the other day that if we ever have a child and it complains about having to eat it's vegetables, it will want to run and take cover!!


----------



## miainlondon

Dear Kitty-Kate, what a day for you! I am furious by that insensitive doctor. That is so unacceptable! I have been talking to my girlfriend whose husband is a doctor and also my DH have been doing a lot of research for me. I understand that there are two different ways to measure blood tests and the way to count the figure is different as well. I am Chinese, when I told my girlfriend's husband about my figure - he was confused as it was much higher than it is in China. Then he figured out the way they do it is different. As I was told my doctor, it is not really about how much your beta level is as everyone is different but it is more about how fast it develops. It looks like a very positive rising from your previous number which is a perfect result for you to expect. Please don't worry too much about the bleeding. As long as your beta is going up, it is a good sign. There are so many possibilities for bleeding, but please keep a close eye on the bleeding and perhaps make a record about how much you bleed everyday and if there are any clots and etc. Well, I know you are very knowledgeable about this so I won't carry on mumbling about it.

I totally agree with Ci's healthy diet. Well, I don't know what helps me to be positive this time, perhaps it is a combination of everything. I wanted to add that I started to do acupuncture and take Chinese medicine since September.  but I stopped taking Chinese medicine since I started Buserilin injections. I know they are generally harmless, but I think I prefer not have any extra products inside my body unless it is absolutely necessary. I was a coffee addict but I stopped drinking coffee or even tea for quite a long time. In the last 6 months, I only allowed myself to drink a glass or two of wines when we were in Venice for our anniversary and only a sip of champagne on NYE as it was my birthday. Maybe I am being too cautious but I thought it was worth it. But I did have a massive cup of coffee the day I started to bleed only because I can't drink alcohol at work time.

Sarah Anne, many thanks for your kind wishes. Please carry on your healthy diet and good luck!  

Sorry I rambled a lot today. Just can't say goodbye to you girls. Always tempted to come back to visit you

lots of love,

x


----------



## PositiveCi

Sarah Anne - I know my nutritionist through a friend so she charged me 'mates rates'...intial consult was £50 and I saw her twice more after that at £25 a pop for 30-40mins! She was worth it really, I have changed my view point of food and what I thought was well balenced before was most deifnately not so for me she was worth the money! Organic is not as expensive as you think, I get one of those online veggie boxes delivered weekly with more economic meat and fish so that goes along way so we don't spend loads on food. 

Mia - I started acupuncture in July too and I tried the herbs, but they made me retch, I thought they were horrific.  I still have packets of them in my kitchen where I couldn't bear to drink it....vile stuff!!! I've never been one for caffeine so that wasn't hard to cut out completely, but booze has been a challenge, cut down to 2- 3 glasses of vino a week since Sept but have not drank since NYE and that was one glass of good quality wine (on nutirionist orders). 

It's why when smokers, and people who booze it up and don't look after themselves make me SO angry! As we are all making so much effort to get what we want.

Ci xx


----------



## miainlondon

HI Ci, I am sorry you found the Chinese herbs terrible. My dr prescribed herbs in pill form for me so they have no taste. I might go to see a nutritionist soon which sounds a very good idea. 

Yes, I know it is hard to cut out our favourite food and drinks. I used to hear of a girl who smoked even when she was pregnant. Seriously, those stories just anger me so much. I used to be a smoker to be honest, but these days, I wouldn't even dream of being near someone who is smoking. People who didn't experience what we have, they just have no clue what we have gone through. Before the cycle, I was on the edge of hitting someone when they said to me, don't worry, relax, it will be fine! how do they know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PositiveCi

I can put you in touch with my nutritionist if you like Mia? PM me if you want details.  She won't charge you the mates rates unfortunately but i can put you in touch? I think I could do the herbs in pill form but my acupuncturist gave it to me in a form that i had to boil intially, refrigerate and then reheat to drink luke warm and it was VILE!!! Makes me retch just thinking about it *shudder*

Yes I hate the 'relax and it will happen' advice, in the end I just smiled sweetly and let it go as they are obviously trying to be helpful in a very non helpful way!

I have come across as cold and shivery, it's right in my core, just can't get warm....on another note, one of my very nosey cats got her head stuck in a loop of a carrier bag and just went mental around the flat in panic, she was so distressed bless he, it wasn;t tight on her neck but she paniced because she didn't know how to get it off.... but the sight of her bombing it round the flat with a carrier bag flayling after her, did make me chuckle 

Ci xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

I watched a work colleague live off crisps and cigs when pregnant, and have to be told by another colleague that certain foods were not safe in pregnancy!  And other intelligent, educated women, working in childcare, smoke through pregnancy - it's beyond me!

I struggle with the comments about how it will all work out.  When I told My nan I was about to start treatment last April, she genuinely expected a baby for Xmas - people just don't understand!!

And on the cat front, mine once went after a biscuit that landed in an empty tissue box, head got stuck for ages - we were laughing too much to help it free


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I have no idea what I would do without you gals.... Thank you for all the positive messages.  

  Sarah anne - brilliant questions about lifestyle changes.... I made heaps. I gave up cleaning entirely about fifteen years ago when I realised that it is easier to get a maid out here.  . Oh, I do have to clean up the odd pee from the new puppy  

I gave up booze entirely back in June before I got pg the first time. Well, except for in the airport lounge coming back from holiday after my mc. Oh, and maybe I got drunk on international talk like a pirate day back in September. But apart from that, no booze, and dont miss it.  honest!  

As for food... Well I'm pretty good, and always get my five a day. Often 8 to 10 a day when I'm tracking , and sparkpeople.com is brillant for that. However, I'm rubbish at losing weight, cos i love cottage cheese and creme caramel too much.  Oh, and I quit coffee, take herbal transfer with me eerywshere i go, and a starbucks tumbler so I get free hot water at any starbucks in the world... And it bsstays hot for ages!. That is awesome!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Oooh, i got another bubble... Thank you, whoever blew that x x x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Practically angelic Kitty_Kate - well done


----------



## L21

Tested at 5.45am this morning and got a BFP!!! Am so suprised....eeek!

Xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey Louie, knew I had a good feeling about you! Massive congrats on your amazing BFP  

So chuffed for you 

Ci xx


----------



## mrsw32

Many congrats Louie21,

Thats fantastic news to start the day  

Kat x


----------



## L21

Thanks ci and kat!! 
Fingers crossed for you too!
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Louie - Congratulations hun   So pleased for you

Congrats to the others with a bfp, sorry my personals are naff but i cant catch up fully on last nights post yet, busy busy thread.

 to those with bfns

Lots of love to you all

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

aww so pleased for you louie21. I hope all these BFP'S brings my    mental attitude back to me today!!

Hi ladies hope everyone else is well?

Lou xx


----------



## Michimoo

Congrats Louie21 what a great start to Valentines day.


----------



## Anechka

Congratulations Louie21, u must be over the moon  wonderful news


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Louie21 -  you must be thrilled.  Now take it easy for the next few weeks... Baby needs you to chill and put your feet up.

AFM Bleeding is stopping - just brown stuff now.  Headaches kicking in - I guess it was there all along, but hidden under the aspirin I was taking!  Three tests this morning - all still pos, and all still darker than yesterday.  I tell you, I am sooooo confused about what is going on...  DH says if this baby survives, it's gonna be one hell of a hard case!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

​Anyway, what you all doing for Valentines?? I was gonna cook dinner, a chicken in tomato sauce, and I was gonna make a heart-shaped well in the pasta. But since I'm on bed rest, I guess DH will have to cook dinner again!! I guess I can light the candles, tho! ​ALso, have a pack of gummi bears, which he loves, which I was gonna stick onto a piece of red card in a heart shape... but I guess that's outta the window now, since everyhting's downstairs and I'm not!


----------



## Guest

Hey kitty kate     everything stays good for you hun

My hubby is at work tonight so im on my own. But we are both off thurs (otd) so hopefully we can go out for a nice celebratory   delayed valentines day meal thurs night lol

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Been taken to watch some Jazz in a local jazz club which also does some lovely food too. Over the past few months it's become a bit of a date spot for me and DP, we both love it there 

Having a down day today, was all excited last night as I was all cold and shivery, then I kicked myself into touch as trying not to symptom spot (bad Ci!!). But since last night I have been having a/f feelings again, and this morning it really feels like a/f is on her way down....not sure of anyone else gets this buy I sometimes get a wet feeling (TMI sorry) and I have that now, I am 4dp5dt and last two cycles didn't even make it to my OTD has a/f came! Feeling negative today and like history may repeat itself 

Xx


----------



## al786

HI ci, im not on this thread usually but popped over for a look and found you! i send you a big hug   and hope you feel better soon. its not like you to be down but everybody has to have their days on this strange journey into the unknown. saturday night i couldnt stop crying, i was on such a downer about it not working again ( our second go) and iteven carried on sun morn for a bit. I just though about being sad for my embies and it put me back on track. its so hard when symtoms repeat from lasy cycle but af pains can be a good sign too. i think you're doig really well and you've been giving us girls on the other thread lots of positivity. i really hope you get your bfp this time!! have a bit of cake, make you feel better! 

  

al xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Ci - sending you some PMA   

I never experienced A/F pains before so the pains im getting im not sure whether they are associated with A/F or the pessaries. im   its the symptoms of the pessaries tho and that A/F  stays away until fri (OTD) Keep your chin up hun its sooo hard not to symptom watch i have been doing it all the way through, headaches, stomach cramps, pains in my legs, nausea, tiredness. but its prob just all the meds we have taken over the last few weeks working their way out of our system    doesn't stop us though does it?


----------



## Guest

Its so hard isnt it, we analyise every twinge etc xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Thanks ladies, your right need to stay positive for my embies, I always try and rememeber what Zita West said 'Your going to be upset anyway if it doesnt work, so you may aswell invest energy into being positive'...going to try and do that!

So hard not to symptom spot your right ladies...but PMA PMA PMA!!!

al786 - thank you for your lovely words, that was lovely to read...cake did you say? I think thats a darn fine idea...nom nom nom 

Ci xxx


----------



## Guest

mmmm cake  

xxx


----------



## utb

Sorry to hijack when I havent read up on anyones story but I am going insane I must say though that I have done well to leave it so late for my mentalness to kick in as OTD is tomorrow.  I was just wondering if anyone has had a 3dt and had a positive even after experiencing severe AF pains.

Wishing you all the luck in the world ladies.

x x x x


----------



## mrsw32

Hi UTB,

Welcome  

Well done for staying so strong over the last 2weeks, and good luck for tomorrow.

I had a 3dt on 30th jan, and have had A/F pains(sometimes v painful) since 3rd feb, and i have a bfp, so please stay positive...they could be good signs  

Wishing you the best

Kat x


----------



## utb

Thanks for the reply mrsw I must admit I am not holding out much hope but then this is my 5th attempt I usually have bleeding before OTD and havent had any this time but they have upped my meds so I am having the vaginal gel crinone and HCG injections so keep thinking this is what is keeping my AF at bay I have been having some very strange pains almost like after egg collection over the last few days very tight and when I cough or sneeze I feel like I have pulled something in my stomach.

I guess I will just have to wait till tomorrow I have tested on previous cycles but then just tourtured myself etc.

Hope you have a healthly pregnancy and enjoy every moment.

x x x x


----------



## Guest

Good luck utb   xxx


----------



## utb

thanks you beckyboo x


----------



## L21

Hey utb, I had really bad AF p ains from the wed befpre I tested today! I was so moody and stressed with my hubby too. But got a bfp so keep positive!
Xx


----------



## miainlondon

HI Ci,

Don't worry too much about the AF pain. As my doctor said, You will get PMS symptoms because of the progesterone pessaries and also these are common in early pregnancy.  So stay positive. I started to have brown spotting from 6dp3dt and started to bleed on 10dp3dt. I still don't know what caused the bleeding but hey, I got a positive. Take it easy and I  hope it is a good sign.

It would be super if you could pass on your nutritionist's details to me. Many thanks!!!

xx


----------



## sabah m

Hey Louie-congratulations!!!!!    Did you have any symptoms during your first week, i'm only 3dp6dt and going mad     


utb really hope its amazing news for you tomorrow     


Ci    have written my nonsense on other thread but also felt a little negative today, we must be crazy though coz its far too early to know anything!!!! We are technically pregnant, hurray!!! Its hard to hope though, i wish there was a way to look into the future!!!!


Kitty-enjoy your pampering!


happy valentine's day ladies


----------



## miainlondon

Congratulations Louie21. I am so excited for you! 

Sarah Anne, I know how you feel. It is so tedious for me to explain how IVF works to friends and family. So many people just think once the embryos are in, then you are pregnant. That's why I found t it is easier not to tell too many people otherwise you have pressure from them also...but everyone is different. 

Kitty-Kate, All sounds very positive. Your symptoms are very similar to mine except that I seemed to have bled more than you. I hope we both have a little fighter(s) inside and he/she will survive!

Happy Valentine's Day for everything. No matter what you do, I hope you have a great time!

Will have another blood test tomorrow. Will let you know.

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Yeh I read Sabah and massive hugs to you back lovely! I can't believe you tested but then again you did say, stay away if possible, try and be strong and wait! My OTD is a week today! At the mo, I am just praying a/f stays away so I an actually get to OTD! Anyway, going to see some valentines jazz and gonna eat some nice food which will hopefully stop the obsession!

Sabah I am sarrrfffff London too!!! 

Thanks Mia - will pm you the details of Kate  

Utb - best of luck this cycle xx

Ci xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Can I join in please?

I am the first day of my 2ww as I had 4 embies from a FET put I think this 2ww will really drag as in my last cycle I got a BFP followed by an early mc. So this time I am trying to not get my hopes up too much and even if I get a BFP I wont be telling the whole world like last time as it is too painful when it all goes wrong. 

I will try and have a read through all the posts when I get a min so that I can join in properly. 

Good luck to everyone.

Laura x


----------



## miainlondon

HI BerryChelt,

Welcome! I was supposed to leave and have said goodbye to the girls as my OTD was 12 Feb. But it is so hard to leave so here I am, still rambling my way!

I am very sorry to hear of your last cycle and all my best wishes for your new cycle. I hope everything goes well!

I got a BFP this time but have started to bleed before I found out that I was pregnant. The doctor already warned me that I might be miscarrying but because my beta level is still going up, I am still hanging in there. My bleeding seemed to fade out but I don't think I can relax until they do the scan in a few weeks to locate where the pregnancy is. 

Good luck!

xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

You poor thing, its horrible not knowing what is going on, I remember it well. I will keep everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Lindsay2011

Morning ladies.

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days, but I have been following your posts on my phone  .

 to all who got BFN, I am so very sorry.

Huge   to all BFP.

AFM - Well I tested this morning 12dp2dt and it's a BFP.....!     I just can't believe it, after my bleed on Saturday Night I was sure it would be negative but it's there clear as day. I finally got my 2 lines  

Lot's of luck to all those still waiting to test.

Love Lindsay xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Lindsay, that brill news, x


----------



## sabah m

woo hoo Lindsay!!! Congratulations!! did you have any symptoms during 2ww?


Mia hope all has settled with you    


Berry -hello!!    for this to be the special cycle!!


AFM 4dp6dt did another silly test, will now stay away from then till sat (7dp6dt) which is one of my test dates   (two clinics gave me 2 different dates!)  Going to sit and work all day so not consumed with lack of symptom spotting


----------



## mrsw32

Many congrats Lindsay,great news   

Kat x


----------



## miainlondon

Morning ladies,

Big congratulations on Lindsay's BFP!!!

Sabah, please stay away from the hpt, you still got quite a few days to go! 


Just came back from the clinic...hopefully I will have some news from them soon. I am still worried about the possibility of ecotopic pregnancy or early miscarriage. My bleeding seems fading out but I wonder if there is any other symptoms I should bear in mind.

love to you all!!! 

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Mia - fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you and your results later on today.  Glad to hear the bleeding is easing up xxx

Sabah...young lady, step away from the peesticks now...you really are a naughty one 

Lindsay - mashooivesve congrats on your BFP!!!!!! So pleased for you, always lovely when you hear news like that xx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Michimoo

1 more sleep to go. Not sure I can poas now! eeeeek!


----------



## miainlondon

Thanks Ci...Would love to see your eyes crossed... 

Have a lovely day, ladies...Look forward to hearing some more good news!

xx

Good luck,  Michimoo! xx


----------



## clarabellabee

Miainlondon- when i had my two ectopics i had some shoulder pain when i lay or sat down! Fingers crossed fir you! Sending lots of positive thoughts! X

Good Luck to all!
Xx


----------



## miainlondon

Many thanks Clarabellabee. I will keep an eye on these symptoms. When did  you find out your ectopics. I am currently 4 week + 6days.

Good luck to you! I hope this cycle is a special one for you!

xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Aaargh!!!  I just wrote a veritable essay - then just as I was about to hit the post button my laptop crashed!!!

In a nutshell, I welcomed all the new faces, and issued a little warning about what hell the 2ww rollercoaster is, and how it is so muh better to rant on here than at our DPs, who try to help but can be so infuriating in their total lack of understanding!!!!



Then I gave a recap of my nightmare so far. 9dp2dt, positive HPTs (very faint). 12dp2dt, pos blood, but low, @16. POAS medium). 14dp2dt, bloods risen to 42, but bleeding started. Doc gave injections to stop bleeding. 15dp2dt, POAS getting fainter. Today, though... lines are getting darker again. I have a blood test again tonight, and am afraid to get my hopes up, but I am so f***ing hopeful, I just can't describe the emotions going through me. It's driving me nuts!!!

       

If the levels are going down, on the bright side it's all you can eat at the sushi bar tonight, so if this fails I will take DH out for a late Valentine's. If it's going up, then I think we might have to order in pizza, cos I'm pretty sure he forgot to take something out for tonight (I'm on bed rest - and the house has held up surprisingly well around me!!!)

 

That reminds me, did your DP do anyhting to surprise you yesterday? Mine didn't! ​


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, how is everyone  

Im so scared now  

xxx


----------



## Star Sparkle

hi girls havent wrote on this for a while but have kept up to date with all your progress, I am now 9dpt from a 3dt and apart from having a dragging pain in my ovaries and uterus probable to do with the drugs i have no symptoms whats so ever, so i was convinced it hasnt worked. However i spoke to 2 of my friends who are now pregnant through ivf and they assure me that they had no symptoms either infact they they were expecting a BFN on their OTD but to their surprise they got a BFP. So my advice would be to try and not symptom spot to much as no symptoms can be good news.


----------



## miainlondon

Beckyboo79 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone
> 
> Im so scared now
> 
> xxx


Dear Becky,

Everything is crossed for you. I send you a lot a lot of positive vibes. All my best wishes! Good luck, darling!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey mia

Thanks hun  

Hope your ok?

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh becky me too. So worried.


----------



## Guest

I want to   Didnt think i wuld be this scared lol

  for us hun

xxx


----------



## mrsw32

Morning ladies....or is it afternoon...oh i dont know!!

Wishing Becky and Michimoo luck with their tests tomorrow,and anyone else due to test soon,sending you lots of positive vibes   

Mia and Kitty-kate,sorry to see your uncertainty is continuing,really pray you both get good results later today   

As for valentines.i did get a couple of suprises,my DH had framed a beautiful pic of our wedding last year and bought me some choccies....though i think the choccies were actually for him as he knows i have gone off choccie a bit over the last 10days...but they say its the thought... 

I too am no longer in the 2ww,but cant seem to part from the sisterhood  
Kat x


----------



## clarabellabee

Miainlondon- thanks soo much!! I was six weeks my first ectopic, then m/c at 5 weeks then aecond ectopic was four weeks! But stay positive, we are all different! 
Hope u dont read to much into my symptoms! As i say we are all different!

Good luck to you and keep us posted! 
Clare xx


----------



## L21

Sabah, no i had no symptoms in first week, then felt as if AF was Coming in the wed of second week, 
Lindsey n congrats!! Xx,x


----------



## miainlondon

Thank you very much, Clarabellabee. I will be super careful. Still waiting for the clinic's call. 

Let's all stay positive!  xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Thanks louie!!


My DH got me a dozen roses (original I know  ) so I wound him up saying there were only 11 and that Tesco Express ripped him off....served him right for his last minute thoughtfulness


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow. Oh Wow.

 Wooooooow!!! 

hCG has doubled again... it's now 95 at 18dpo. That's low, I know, which is why I don't really feel like I'm out of the 2ww yet - but I have read so many positive stories (thanks to very selective googling) about late implantation... some with numbers lower than mine... that I am feeling totally positive now. 


I mean, the numbers are 6 times what they were four days ago!!!! They are MORE than doubling every 2 days!!! I cannot believe my luck, and that has sooooo much to do with you girls being there for me and being positive... THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH... and I hope you don't mind me hanging around on here until I'm in the clear... it still feels like I am on my 2ww... except perhaps more nerve-wracking.
​


----------



## mrsw32

Thats great to hear Kitty-Kate...long may they continue to rise   

Kat x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Great news, its the fact that they are doubling that is inportant, you must have just had a shy embie. x


----------



## sabah m

works Kitty kate-keep fighting for that baby xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

miainlondon said:


> Thank you very much, Clarabellabee. I will be super careful. Still waiting for the clinic's call.
> 
> Let's all stay positive! xxxx


Mia, I am waiting with baited breath to hear your news now... I'm as nervous but hopeful for you as I am for me


----------



## miainlondon

That's great news, Kitty-Kate. I am very happy for you.

I haven't got my blood test back yet. I guess the clinic won't call me until tomorrow. Sorry ladies, I feel I shouldn't hand around here as I have passed my two weeks. But it is such a comfort to talk to you all so I hope you don't mind me staying a bit longer.

All the best for everyone!

xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Kitty-Kate, we are texting each other at the same time! 

Very excited for you but anxious about my result. I had a bit spotting which still worries me a lot.

xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

BerryChelt - Thank you for your wishes... sorry I didn't say hi sooner... my mind has been a little bit all over the place.  Welcome  

Sabah - Thank you too... not long to go now  

Mia - If we get kicked off, then you and I will go make a thread anyway, and will take Mrs W with us too!!!  But as long as we're not totally sure, I can't think of a better place to be  I can't imagine finding a thread where they're calculating due dates and talking about veiny boobs and stuff - I tried that before and it brought me bad luck...


----------



## miainlondon

Sounds a great idea, Kitty_Kate...I will stay here with you until we are ready to move. I don't feel ready to discuss the due dates, maternity shopping just yet and to be honest, I don't think I can stop worrying until I have the scan in a couple of weeks. The idea of having an ectopic pregnancy or a miscarriage constantly haunts me. But I will try my best to stay positive.

Beckyboo and Michimoo, once again. good luck for tomorrow!!!   

xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Kitty- of course it has been all over the place I am the same, have tried to get involved but sometimes just read and run without commenting.

There is a thread called waiting for early scans that you ladies that aren't on a 2ww may want to have a look at as well, not that we want to lose you. 

x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279524.0


----------



## mrsw32

Thanks for the link BerryChelt74, i will have a look at that topic!  I am out of the 2ww but dnt want to leave the girls, but will keep an eye out to see how you are all doing and hope i see you all on another topic   

Sorry your still waiting for your blood results Mia, hope you get good news in the morning  
Kitty-Kate hope to catch you on the next topic too  

Best wishes and luck to all  

Kat x


----------



## PositiveCi

Mia, Kitty_Kate and Mrsw32 - please don't go...I want you all here!!!


----------



## mrsw32

Always here Ci, lurking in the background.. 

Kat x


----------



## shadowbabe

Kitty_Kate, Mrs32 and Mia, so much great news for you all am so happy that you are all BFP
You are all right this is a nerve wracking time. I am 6dp3dt and it is agonising. Have decided to try and not self diagnose every twinge (easier said than done i know)

I hope we get many more BFP's, So crossing my fingers and blowing bubbles for you all.!!! 

Please blow some bubbles my way if you get chance lol 

xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Mia, Kitty_Kate and Mrsw32 -I don't want you to go either, but just wanted to let you know that there is another thread as well that may be of interest as well as this one. 

x


----------



## Michimoo

Thanks Mia. Don't think I'm really gonna sleep a   tonight! I'm so     about poas tomorrow. 

Sending   ladies. Xxx


----------



## miainlondon

How sweet, Ladies. I don't want to go either and will come back to chat with you all often!

Michimoo, please try to sleep. It is very important for you to rest well...I can't wait to hear from you...!

BerryChelt, thanks for the link. Yes, I saw it early but still love to come back to talk to you all 

Ci, you are a bit quiet today. How are you doing darling?

HI Shadowbabe, I just blew a bubble for you I can't help analysing every movement, even bent down to put on my shoes - totally mad, I know!

AFM, I was quite low this evening because no news from the clinic but I know I shouldn't be too paranoid. There is a long way before I do the scan so I need to keep sane to see the result. 

Good night, my dearest FF. Talk tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Louie21 – hooray  

Mia – I make a point of not telling those that actually know about my treatment when I am having it, so that they do not keep asking about the result – they would never understand about the TWW after treatment!  

Lindsay – hooray  

Kitty_Kate – my DH surprised me on Valentines day, by getting a teddy and card and leaving them for a few days in my car (that he borrowed to buy them) so that I ended up bringing them in the house myself, then he left them where I hung them in the porch for over a week, so come Valentines day I thought well obviously he will have got me something else, but he didn’t...  Then I got home from work and he left flowers, in a plastic bag, stuck in the sink for me, and couldn’t understand that I was put out by having to go and help myself to my own flowers, when he was there and didn’t bother getting them and giving them to me!!!  Apparently I didn’t get any chocolate because I said I was fat.  Then he told me he had cancelled the restaurant he booked because I said I didn’t want to be out late...  I was surprised how unromantic he can be!!  And I would like to go one up on Ci and cross one eye with the opposite ear for you, that things keep going in the right direction for you  

Hoping for some BFPs today!!    

AFM – af style aches started very mildly last night and a bit this morning, not reading too much into it tho, as since m/c I haven’t been having a/f cramps in advance of a/f anyway.  Quite pleased to get a symptom at last as all has been very quiet!  I am sitting here with the slightest hint of nausea – which I am ignoring as I had fish last night!  I am on leave now so I didn’t have to sit and cry at work next week, with all my team thinking I am a nutter as they don’t know what is going on


----------



## Michimoo

Sorry to disappoint but bfn for me. Absolutely gutted a complete wreck. Guess I'll be losing this excess weight as gone off food & not getting out of bed.


----------



## miainlondon

I am very sorry to hear of your news, Michimoo...      



I am still waiting for the clinic to call. I don't know why it took them so long this time. They normally came back to me on the same day. I just called them and the nurse said that she needs to discuss with the doctor.


----------



## PositiveCi

Michmoo...so so sorry hon    Take time and look after yourself for a while as this is a horirible situation to be in, you will be OK again, you just need to give yourself some time xx

Mia -    it's good news for you babe, thinking  of you xx

AFM - Going mental as per...did a naughty little HPT this morning and it was a BFN it is 5 days early but been googling and alot of women at 6dp6dt would show up as a BFP on a HPT.  Also been having mega hot flushes as if a/f is on her way, I am due this weekend so we shall see....not completely defeated yet as in my heart I don't think it has worked but we shall see.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Ci, I really think it is too early for you to do the test and again everyone is different. Even if someone has got a BFP on 6dp, it might because of the HCG trigger. Also there are so many kinds of tests and their sensitive level is different. When I had a negative urine test in the clinic, my HCG was already 104. I have no idea how I could get a negative then. So you see, we just can't totally trust HPT.

AFM, quite low today as I am getting more and more anxious about the blood test result now which I still haven't got! 

Let's stay positive...xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Michimoo      so sorry about your disappointment honey.  Stay in bed as long as you need, its an utterly crap time   


Mia-really hope your wait will end in the most wonderful news for you     


Ci     tut tut tut, what advice have you been giving me??  Its so hard to wait, but the others are right about the reliability of the test so early on!  Everyone is different and hormone levels are different so its too early to know.  I have heard they show up later for FEt than fresh cycles too.  I know about feeling it hasn't worked but the mind is so fickle, I feel so differently a day later!  I think we underestimate the effects hormones have on us, as well as the drugs we are pumped up with,     It will be ok


----------



## Sarah Anne

So sorry Michimoo, stay under that duvet for a bit  

Ci   !


----------



## PositiveCi

I know sabah, I cursed myself after I cracked thinking, gosh what did I just scold you for just yesterday, pot calling the kettle black perhaps Lol

Anyway, thanks for your words of reassurance ladies, you truly are star's!! My next hurdle is to see if a/f turns up at the weekend...she better stay away if she knows what's good for her 

Mia - still thinking about you sweetheart, really hope that they call soon xx

Sarah-Anne- I know know, been a naughty girl, think I need to bake tonight


----------



## Sarah Anne

Fingers crossed Ci  

 for you Mia


----------



## L21

Michimoo - really sorry to hear your bad news . Big hugs.

Fingers crossed for those still waiting! If its any hope, I was 100% convinced my AF was coming, I even drank a pint of cider the night before I tested as was sure I couldnt be! Keep positive and dont be tempted to test early!

xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Michimoo- so sorry.


----------



## Johan82

Hi everyone,

Is it ok if I join you ladies?

I'm just starting my 2ww, my test is 29th Feb.

I have sore (.)(.) and some side back pain today.

Heaps of positive thoughts for everyone!    

Jo x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Michimoo... time to get up dear, and take the dog for a walk. If you haven't got a dog, then never mind, just borrow one, I'm _sure _someone on your street has one you can borrow. But sorry, huh 

Mia... I am crossing all my fingers _and _toes big style for you 

As for the rest of you... when I started bleeding, we not only did the biz   but I also had a cigarette, I was so peed off. Imagine how guilty we are feeling now. Doc didn't half give DH a hard time... I forget the Arabic word for naughty boy (****ane, or something), but doc called him it!! 

AFM... doc was full of God Blesses, and scheduled me for scan next week... full of joy about numbers doubling, and didn't once mention how low they are!!! BUT she has banned me from testing again... says I need to avoid the stress of testing, but I'm already stressing at the thought of not being able to test. I can see me becoming a closet tester - hiding them from DH and all that...


----------



## miainlondon

Thank you all for thinking of me. I just got a call from the clinic that my HCG were not doubling in the last two days. I was 284  on Monday and was on 302 on Wednesday. My progesterone was dropped from 40 to 31. I am so scared at the moment and the clinic is not going to do any more blood tests. So I will be kept in the darkness until 28 February. Does anyone have any advice on this at all?

Sorry about my 'me' message. I am totally distraught at the moment, feel totally hopeless and desperate... 

Kitty-Kate, Glad that you have confirmed your scan date. Perhaps it is good not to have too many blood tests which just give you endless anxiety. 

xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Gosh Mia, I have never been in this situation before so I don't really know what I could possible offer in terms of advice! I am so sorry your levels are not increasing as they should!! Is the 28th Feb your scan? It seems off that they started the bloods and now they are not going too continue. Anyway hon, i don't know what usually happens in situations like this, but wanted to come on and give you a big fat virtual hug! I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Mia,
Why not do the tests at a different private hospital then. I did once, it'll put your mind at rest if u monitor it yourself. I used my local bmi hospital. Wishing u all the luck inv world..
X


----------



## Sarah Anne

Mia I agree, why not just have them at another hospital?  May be try not to do it daily so that a proper difference can be seen?  Easier said than done I know


----------



## BerryChelt74

Mia- I know it sounds bad but try not to worry just yet if you can. I do think that they should be taking at least one more lot of bloods from you at the least.

I'm not sure how many you had put back in, but perhaps if it was more than 1 then it may just be that you did have twins but sadly no longer do. Are you on any progesterone support. 

When I had my eary mc my levels only got as far as 85, then came down again, but they did at least monitor me till I mc.

I think the girs are right, get them checked at another hospital or insist that your hospitals keeps doing them.

Sorry not much help.  x


----------



## miainlondon

HI Waitingagain, I have been thinking of that. I called the doctors laboratory who said I need my GP's letter for the blood tests. I might ring my local bmi and see what they can do for me. Many thanks! 

Thanks Ci. I feel sad at the moment that I can't even cry...


----------



## salstewart

Big   for you mia, what about a walk in clinic, surely u won't need anything from a GP to go there?

Positiveci....... naughty naughty   I'm sure u told me not to test eatly.... HMmmmm


----------



## miainlondon

Many thanks BerryChelt and Sarah Anne, I just spoke to my local BMI who also said that I need a letter from my GP to do the blood tests. Why these things are never straight forward?

I am waiting for my GP to call me back now. I am really at my wits end and feel so difficult to accept this. Sorry girls, I am being so negative here.

BerryChelt, I thought about your theory but the thing is that my HCG level has never looked high enough to be twins but no matter what, i will hang in until the last moment.

It is not over until it is over...

Thank you girls for always being there for me....

xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Does anyone know if we can see old posts?  I want to read my posts from the August 2011 2WW.


----------



## Frangipanii

Yes u can if u scroll through. X


----------



## Sarah Anne

Oh yes found it! Doh!  Thanks    I will read it when DP has gone to bed so that I can sit and cry like a nutter


----------



## Frangipanii

SarahAnne
Sometimes trips down memory lane dont do u any good u know? Much love to you though, I know how you feel..this can all be a bit too heartbreaking....Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Waitingagain I wanted to read about all my symptoms.  I have had increasingly bad AF aches all day, last time I had them but they were just local to uterus area - this time they are more normal af ones.  Just wanted to compare notes.  Think I will be getting a BFN this time


----------



## Sarah Anne

So I just read my posts from when I got pregnant last time around...  Apparently I was getting quite bad AF cramps from about the same time as this time, so feel very slightly better, but not getting my hopes up too much though.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow


----------



## natsy

Hi Sarah Anne! My OTD is 23/02 and I have been having AF like cramps too. I've not been that worried though because a) they are nothing like my normal endo cramps and b) I had these cramps before my ET which was on day 5. Having those few days before the transfer was good because it gave me the chance to identify the effects of the progesterone on my body. It's helping to resist the urge to test early!


----------



## Frangipanii

Otd today- bfp. Happy but there's a LONG way to go. X


----------



## PositiveCi

Waitingagain....MASSIVE congrats!! We are having such a good run this week! Hoping it continues xx

Natsy - I am liking your PMA....keep it up and blow some my way lol

Morning ladies xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

waiting- congrats on your  . thats great news,  x


----------



## salstewart

Congrats waitingagain, so pleased for you  
Positiveci, hope ur behaving lol      
Morning to everyone else. Sal x


----------



## PositiveCi

Lol yes no more naughty early testing for me lol xx


----------



## salstewart

Yes Positive ci, very naughty   

How about baking instead lol!!


----------



## Sarah Anne

Natsy my cramps are unlikely to be from the meds as I had no symptoms at all for the first week after ET.  Lets hope we both have a good 24hrs from the 22nd-23rd – fingers crossed   

Watingagain      

Morning all  

AFM – no AF cramps this morning.  Trying to work out if I have a bit of nausea or just a bout of over imagination.  Also feeling really hot – again, reality or 2ww madness??  Anyone else that is due for testing around 22nd got any symptoms today?


----------



## Sarah Anne

I've just dug this out from a past thread, not sure on its source but I am sure several of you will like to compare it with yourselves as I have:

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining. 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining. 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.  
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells. 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.  
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops. 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.    
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.  


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks Sarah Anne that is very useful.

I am feeling a queasy today, but that could be the predol that tastes foul. Also boobs feel funny like needles in them and felt a sharp pain in my tummy. Mind you I could be imaginig all of it. Boobs also get sore in the run up to AF and also feel nausea as well so guess it is nothing new. 

I won't be testing very early, but will be testing a days early as have to let one of the other ladies going to Cyprus know if they need to pick me up some more meds as cheaper over there but don't want to tempt fate by buying too many.

Isn't it funny how injecting yourself becomes 2nd nature after a bit. Mind you not looking forward to the IM one next week. 

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

BerryChelt I will remember the tip that drugs are cheaper abroad if I have to self fund in the future.  What's Predol?  I felt a sharp pain in my tummy last fet around implantation time - and I got pregnant that time....  You're right about the injecting - although when I started d/r this time it was first time injecting since July, and it took me a couple of painful days to get the knack back!!   for you


----------



## BerryChelt74

HI Sarah- prednol is a steroid, I take it when i have bad asthma usually but this time I think it is just a 5 day course to keep me healthy. I don't think they prescribe it in the UK in the 2ww. 

The drugs are cheaper in North Cyprus, but sadly its a bit of a pain getting them as North Cyprus not in the EU so any uk prescription may not work. However you can get most of the things without a prescription over here. More annoying is that you cant use the prescription from North Cyprus in the Uk so have to ask your GP to do a private one if they will or pay an online pharmacy about £25 to rewrite it. Not sure how easy it is to get drugs in europe but I have a funny feeling if you ever did a booze cruise to France it may well be worth looking into.

Sure I had the sharp pain in tummy last time when I got a BFP as well, but sadly like you it ended in mc. Lets hope this time we both have much better luck. x


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies

How is everyone? Sorry wasnt on yesterday   to you all. Will have a read through to catch up

We had a bfp yesterday !! So excited, cant believe it!

xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

congrats thats fab news, you must be over the moon. x


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, yes we are, still in shock really lol

How are you hun?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Congratulations Becky x


----------



## nomi

Hello My FFs

A big congratulations to all the BFPs 

and the warmest Hugs   to the BFNs....

Finally did my HPT today and it was a BFN ...sad but have to stay positive somehow. Weird, had no bleeding at all, (o)(o) still hurt like mad but it must be the pressies. Keep having big night sweats for the past 5 days. I haven't really been posting, but was kept so wonderfully positive by all the amazing ladies on this thread. I wish all the happiness and may all our dreams and wishes come true....now better get back to Uni work..
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks vic  ^hugme How you doing hun?

Im so sorry nomi   for you

xxx


----------



## keldan89

Bfn yet again for me   devastated. Fed up with my stupid body being useless

Good luck to all still to test. Hope there's more bfp's this month xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Becky I have been waiting since yesterday morning for your news – soooo happy for you    

Nomi and Keldan that’s so sad, hope you get a better result next time   

AFM – going slightly mad with ongoing bits of nausea, and the realisation that, having bitten into dinner last night and pronounced it tasted of aniseed, when I was pregnant I couldn’t drink OJ because it tasted of aniseed.  Starting to go slightly mad now as I feel an element of hope forming its little self, and the sane me knows that will make it all the harder to cope with the inevitable bfn


----------



## PositiveCi

Congrats Becky 

So sorry Nomi, you have a lovely positive attitude and really hoping you get your BFP soon xx

Sarah-Anne - fingers crossed for you hon xx


----------



## PositiveCi

So sorry keldan xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies,

I haven't wrote on this thread for a while but i have been reading all posts everyday (to be honest i have been struggling to keep up with all threads)

Its my OTD today and  BFP!!! 

Although i am pleased at my BFP i am also devastated for all the BFN'S Big    ladies xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Lou-lou


----------



## Guest

Thank you ladies !

Congrats to the other bfps and massive   to the bfns, it is so unfair I will we could be all celebrating

xxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

miainlondon said:


> BerryChelt, I thought about your theory but the thing is that my HCG level has never looked high enough to be twins but no matter what, i will hang in until the last moment.


That's what I thought. But doc believes the bleeding I had was caused by one of the blighters saying goodbye - and I can believe it, because I had an embryo come out the second day of bleeding. On the hpts, I could see the lightening of the lines at that time (photo is here: http://saucysailoress.wordpress.com/2012/02/16/third-time-lucky/ password: fertilityfriends ), and then they started to get darker again... so there is hope still 



Sarah Anne said:


> BerryChelt I will remember the tip that drugs are cheaper abroad if I have to self fund in the future.  for you


For sure, it seems to be about half the price in Kuwait as it is in the UK - but you have to remember the pharmacists and nurses etc are probably on less than half the salary... plus of course it helps to be living in situ, otherwise you have to fund travel and accomodation, plus you wouldn't have the comfort of your own home.

Keldan, Nomi - I am so very sorry 

Lou-Lou -  - seee you over on the Waiting for Early Scan board!

/links


----------



## Guest

Oooh early scan thread.! I think i will join that too  

Where is it?

xxx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hiya all, have been a while since writing in here, but here we go again, EC 13th (lucky no for me), 9 eggs collected of which 8 mature,6 fertilised normal, ET 16th- one top grade embryo and one 20% fragmentation on board, OTD 1st March, everything crossed. 
Congratulation to all BFP, and   for BFN xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Nomi and Keldan- so sorry its horrible to see the negative mixed up with the posatives. Sending you both a hug. x

Lou lou- congrats to you.

Becky- this is the link for the early scans. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279524.0

I am feeling really queasy at the mo, I wonder if it is tea as that is the first thing I seem to go off.

x


----------



## sabah m

to all the ladies with BFNs. Its so senseless.  keldan, you can't blame yourself-infertility is out of our hands, you did your best that is all that matters.  


Congratulations to all the BFP ladies, well done on your fantastic news and patience   


Coombie-welcome to 2ww crazyness, congrats on being PUPO, what are your plans for next 2 weeks?


Sarah Anne we have the same OTD.  I had FET last saturday.  I have been nauseous probably since monday but keep thinking its nerves, as I can sometimes make myself sick with it    but dare I believe its not just nerves? I've gagged a few times too!! i have a heightened sense of smell since sunday, is this a side effect of prontagest (progesterone injection)??  So scared to hope but feeling like it is possible again   


hello to everyone else


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Thank you Sabah, I'm planning to relax this time around I'm off work for 4 weeks, last time I went back to work and found it very stressful, I am a nurse on a medical ward which means that it can be very heavy. Since yesterday I'm off work not doing much and trying to stay positive x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Don't know if anyone has started thinking about pregnancy tests yet, but found 2 first response early tests x2 for £6.33 on amazon with free delivery which is pretty cheap, cant find cheaper in fact not even on ebay. Think I will order a pack now. 

x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Congrats loulou, you must be really pleased. x


----------



## shadowbabe

Thank you for all the bubbles that have been blown i appreciate it.
Sorry I am in and out of here its just my work is crazy and sometimes I work Nights and sometimes Days so catch sleep where I can.

Just wanted to say Congrats on so many BFP's  
And to the BFN's never give up, one day it will be and all the hard work will be worth it  

I am on 8th Day since ET - don't really feel pains of any sort now, feel quite back to my normal self so I cannot second Guess test day which is on 23rd Feb - I have gone into some super cool kinda trance where i dont think one way or the other. I want it to work more than anything but know no matter the outcome I aint giving up!

Finding it really hard to keep up with all discussions on here, so just send hope to you all.
xxx


----------



## TheresaD

Hi ladies

Would you mind if I join you please?  I had ec on Tuesday 14th - very romantic valentines day!  Out of 5 eggs collected, 3 were mature and 2 fertilised.  I had both fairly good grade embies put back yesterday, so this is day one of the 2ww for me. 

Coombiesgirl - we have the same OTD on the 1st March.  It will be great to have someone at the same stage  

It is so encouraging to see so many BFPs on here - congratulations to you all    Sorry for those who have BFN this time and   next time it will be your time.

Theresa xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Can I join your thread?  

Firstly congratulations to all with a BFP   and sending lots of   to all with a BFN.

I had egg collection on 10.2.12, 5 eggs were collected but only 3 were mature enough and then found out that only one fertilised  .  But thank goodness it made it to the 13.2.12 when I had my et.  I was informed that my little embie was 11 cells  .  My OTD is on the 26.2.12.  I have been signed off work until the 1 March 2012 so I am just going to put my feet up and relax.  

My OTD seems ages away. At the moment my back is killing me probably because I have been doing nothing other than sitting on the sofa all day and going to bed early as I have previously had spinal surgery.  I have also been suffering from diarrhoea (TMI) for the last 3 days as I have had to stop my IBS medication just hoping things begin to settle.

Hope everyone is well.  

Michelle x


----------



## natsy

Hi Michelle 

I had my transfer on 12/02 at 5 days. My OTD is Thursday which seems so far away. 

I know it might sound silly but do you worry about having diarrhoea? I just had really bad cramps and an upset stomach and it made me worry it could make the uterus spasm or something. Mine felt like my usual endo pain which makes me worried AF is going to come. Do you think it is ok to tak peppermint capsules in pregnancy? I've heard conflicting info.

I hope that you feel better soon. 

Natalie x


----------



## Shell15

Hi Natsy,

Not sure about peppermint capsules but I have been drinking peppermint tea.

Good luck for Thursday.

Michelle x


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Natalie, 

I am due to test on Thursday too and I know what you mean about it feeling so far away.
I had 2 Embryos put in on 09/02/12 after 3 days.
Anyway the symptoms you described are the same as mine. First I had the cramps and kept thinking a period would appear. 
Then I had diahorrea too a couple of days ago. Now I don't really have any pains.

Keep me updated hunny cos its interesting to chat symptoms with someone who is testing on the same day. Good Luck to you xxx


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Shell,
I suffer from IBS too so stopped taking my tablets also. 
I agree with the Peppermint Tea as I drink it too. It definitely can't help and it de-stresses me after a busy shift XX


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies,

currently 10DPO. Did at home insem with known donor. Took a naughty test this morning thanks to lots of positive OPKs lately... but it was negative - guess that's what you get for testing early :-(

Pretty glum at the moment


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah I see on Pinkcat’s list that your testing date is 23rd, mine is 22nd.  I have been faintly nauseous on and off most of today now – I think it is over-analysation sickness    Hope yours is a good sign.    I haven’t heard of sense of small deing affected by progesterone, but then hormones seem to affect most things it seems – especially the amount we are all dosed up on!

Berrychelt I am starting to think about tests.  Last cycle I found some really good prices in Asda when I was madly scouring for open shops first thing in the morning, as I was convinced the first two I had done must have been wrong.  Think they may have been on offer though.  Anyone planning the ones that say pregnant/not pregnant or just going for lines?  Think I did two of each last time just make sure they were not lying to me about being pregnant!!

Shadowbabe I won’t give up until my menopause – and then they will have to surgically remove me from the clinic !  

Hi to newbies!  

Laura chin up it’s still early days for you 

There are a lot of us testing mid week next week -


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabbah I see from another thread that you are the same day as me and it is wrong on the list at the start of the thread.  So pleased to have a tester on the same day    And also that we are both having nausea and wondering if it is a good sign    

I am off to bed now in the hope that tomorrow will come quicker so I can begin panic symtom watch all over again  

Good night all and


----------



## sabah m

Sarah Anne and       for lots more symptoms and a fantastic result on the 22nd!!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Sarah Anne said:


> Berrychelt I am starting to think about tests. Last cycle I found some really good prices in Asda when I was madly scouring for open shops first thing in the morning, as I was convinced the first two I had done must have been wrong. Think they may have been on offer though. Anyone planning the ones that say pregnant/not pregnant or just going for lines? Think I did two of each last time just make sure they were not lying to me about being pregnant!


Morning no kidding, the very best value pre tests are the plain peesticks you can get from Amazon for ten quid for a hundred! And they're reliable too, I think they're same as most doc surgeries use. Mine gave positive resulttwo days before a hCG test showed 16iUI and I can see the line vary in density as I progress... It even got fainter when i bled and lost the disappearing twins! You can see the pics on my blog.


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hiya,
I think I still have some of the internet cheapie tests left, but would also like to have a few proper ones so that I can show people, once I get a pos (if I do) I will go on to the ones that say pregnant/not pregnant just to make sure as I dont think my GP will let me have hcg bloods done this time. Last time they did, but the Dr who rang up to admit that they had given me the wrong test results and it had in fact gone down then spent 10 mins having a go at me because I had asked for the HCG bloods to be done. No matter that he had just told me I was having a mc, his only thought was to have a go. I made a complaint and he was given a warming which I bet made me really popular. Won't be asking to see him i dont think. 

Lots of us testing in the next week or so, praying we all get a BFP. x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah my nausea has cleared up    Must have been something I ate.  How’s yours??

Kitty I can’t help but think if I had that many for that little I would be doing a lot of poas!!!    I think I actually have one or two tests from last time around, and have decided to use one that says pregnant/not pregnant, after one with a cross, which is what I did last time around after a series of events.  I will do them both at the same time, then I can be certain there and then, as last time I was not as cross was so faint on first two.  A little obsessional methodical planning for peeing on sticks?  

Berry I kept my positive tests by me all day so I could check them every other minute, just incase I had made a mistake!  Only showed DP though.

Kitty and Berry what are you doing up and online at those hours?!

How is everyone today?


----------



## BerryChelt74

It is 2 hours ahead in Cyprus so I was up at half 4 UK time as couldn't sleep. Made up for it now though as went back to bed after breakfast as had nasty pains in my tummy like  I was going to have a bad stomach.


----------



## Sarah Anne

Half 6 is still quite early in my book!  Hows your stomach?


----------



## Sarah Anne

Ladies, my resolve to wait until Weds has broken.  I have found two tests in the cupboard and I will peeing on sticks until test day    That's not stupidly early, right?  I'm not sure whether my embryos were 1 or two day, as they were frozen on day of fertilisation, and they told me they would be defrosted on the day of transfer, but my summary letter says they were defrosted the day before...


----------



## sabah m

Sarah-your nausea will come and go, mine isn't constant.  If you are going to test before OTD be sure to remind yourself it can be a false negative, you have to prepare yourself so do not lose the PMA if it doesn't show up.  I stupidly tested 3dp6dt and then was upset for days later thinking it hadn't worked.  It still might not have worked, but this being my last go I need to enjoy the possibility it has today.  I needed to test every day as this is going to be my last time getting the opportunity to test.  If it will upset you more for it not to show up yet, wait.  My embryos were older than yours, one was a 7day old hatched one so if it implanted it was going to show quicker than a day 1 or 2 embie.....keep that all in your mind.  Sweety, it isn't over yet, remember our OTD isn't even 14dpt like other clinics usually say


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Guys, Just a quickie but I am on 9 days into transfer and just had a bleed, it is dark brown and stringy and got aching pains down there now, have any of you ever had that before??

Hope you are all well and ever hopeful like me 

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah I would rather have the single line on the days up to Weds, coz it will stop me getting my hopes up again like I did yesterday, as I can't cope with hope but can cope with no expectations of pregnancy.  Thought I would not crack but here I am waiting for tomorrow morning!  My clinic didn't give an actual date, just said test in two weeks - tomorrow isn't too far off.

Shadowbabe when is your otd?  I am only on my 2nd ever completed cycle 2ww, neither time have I had any bleeding.  There have been success stories with bleeding, may be in the minority with any form of clotting, but some of us have to make up that minority so everything crossed


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Sarah Anne, Thanks for responding. My OTD is 23/02/12.
I guess its one of those things I wont know until I test. So far managed to resist testing early but ordered some tests that will be here Monday so will need to sit on my hands lol

When is your OTD Sarah Anne? 

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Shadowbabe it is the day before yours, 22nd.  I have not had even the tiniest of spotting - yet.  Was having a/f type cramps, particularly Thurs was very bad, but none at all today.Have very sore boobs on outside of them mainly, which I find interesting as haven't had sore boobs since m/c last Sep - guess that is probably the cyclogest though.       for you to stop bleeding and make it to 23rd.  If they arrive Monday you cannot early morning test til Tuesday, and two days early isn't too bad I suppose?


----------



## portia t

Hi all congratulations to all those with bf'p's and sorry to hear about the BFN's.  Please can I be added to the thread I had a medicated FET today 1 4aa embryo implanted.  Otd is feb 29.  Thanks and lots of luck xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Congrats Portia on being PUPO!      that it works out for you!


----------



## laurac1988

So confused! I have four days worth of positive OPKs! My period is due today and a HPT yesterday said "hell no". But why are my OPKs so positive?!


----------



## sabah m

Laura-sorry what is OPK?  And what brand of HPT are you using, some less sensitive than others


----------



## laurac1988

ovulation predictor kit. 

And am using first response


----------



## GeorgeT

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if I can join you for the next couple of weeks.  I have been reading how everyone has been doing but not got round to posting as don't think I have really properly woken up from egg collection (that was 5 days ago).  Congratulations to those of you who have got your BFP's      .  Sorry to those of you who it hasn't worked for this time round      . My heart goes out to you as I remember the feeling all to well.  

I had 2 4 cell embryo's put back on Wednesday after ICSI and OTD is the 29.2.12.  I have been on hol this week so not been to bad but back to work on Mon and feeling like I may need to vent my anxieties somewhere when I'm trying to keep a lid on things all day long at work.  Hope you don't mind.       sending everyone positive thoughts x x


----------



## natsy

Shadowbabe, yes we are OTD buddies! Doesn't Thursday seem soooooo far away? I really didn't want to have to test on a work day. I was considering waiting til Fri night! But imagine if I did that and got AF at work on Thurs or Fri anyway - that would be the worst way to find out. 

I am having such constant cramps it is hard to believe AF isn't coming. That whole area just hurts when I move, pee, sit down. Maybe this is related to my endo scars though...

Also my boobs are so terribly sore I've not been able to sleep on my stomach the past couple of nights. 

Isn't hard not to over analyse these symptoms? I am driving myself crazy! I am not looking forward to half term being over but I am hoping work will take my mind off things.

Hope all you ladies are staying sane through this waiting game x


----------



## portia t

Hi George t,  looks like were otd buddies, I think I am going to drive myself crazy waiting,  should be used to it by now!!!  Like you I am back to work on Monday but I usually dork through as stops me from going too mad thinking about it!!  

Good luck everyone this really is the hardest part xxx


----------



## natsy

Laura I am not sure. I'm not so clued up on trying to use OPK to detect hcg. I never really needed to use OPK when ttc naturally as my ovulation is so painful! But I seem to remember they were supposed to be done in the evening when looking for LH surge? But when testing for hcg it has to be done in the morning if you're testing early or first day of missed period. Is the test line def darker than the control? 

It's all a bit confusing!

I'm resisting the urge to do any kind of testing. Early tests seem to be stressing people out. But isn't this all stressful?

Good luck


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely darker, yes.

Have the most horrible AF type cramps at the moment. But not AF at the moment...


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Everyone, so many of us on here now, so good to talk to everyone.

Oh Natsy it is hard not to but this morning i had bleeding and it stopped and now 20 minutes ago I had brown mucusy bleeding again is really worrying me and AF Cramps. It is scary I have to admit

Thanks Sarah Anne I am praying hard for you too so that we all get BFP's.  
  
x


----------



## GeorgeT

Hi Portia t and all,

Pleased someone testing on the same day so we can dirve ourselves crazy together .  Suppose it would drag being off for the whole two weeks although I think I could have happily slept until the 29th.  Although I would have had to set the alarm for the daily brazil nuts and pineapple juice.  I'm just a bit worried about being at work on the actual test date so I think I may test before to mentally prepare myself this time.  I was off last time and wouldn't have been in a fit state for work then time before that AF arrived day before OTD so I didn't go to work on OTD. Will cross that bridge when we come to it I suppose. Hope your not to demented.

Has anyone experienced a hot tummy?  My tummy feels hot and it's freaking me out.  Hoping I have cooked my little embies.  
Fingers crossed for you laurac1988.  No signs a good sign        x x x


----------



## sabah m

My clearblue said pregnant 1-2 weeks this morning       


     that everyone gets this reading soon, its such a hard hard journey, so senseless but I have faith and know God did it when the timing was right for me and my family xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

sabah- that brill. Hope we all the get the same result soon. 

shadowbabe- hope the bleeding has stopped, when do you test? 

Laura-I may be being thick but why are you using opks to test, why not just use a pregnancy test, you can get cheapo ones on ebay. 

afm- I have ordered some super early tests from ebay that say they can pick up a hcg over 10miu so along with the first  response ones I now have loads although will buy some clearblue conception indicator ones as well as its nice to get the word pregnant, no mistaking that and no having to judge a line. I fly home this eveing so hope I can find a nice kind man to get my suitcase off the luggage carousel as it weights a ton and someone to lift it onto the trains for me.


----------



## PositiveCi

Sabah as said before   on your     

Shadowbabe -    that your brown muscusy bleeding is good xx

Ovulation kits can be used to detect HCG levels if you don't have any HPT's.

Laura - congrats on your  

Berry - I have some of those super early tests from ebay! But am trying to resist the urge to use them lol Safe flight home and hope you get someone nice and strong to help you with your luggae 

AFM - still waiting for a/f although the a/f pains seemed to have eased up alot, so no idea what to make of that....my OTD is in 2 days so think I will wait to test as i am to scared to test...bricking it now, starting to feel nervous!

Ci xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

positive Ci- The cynic in me would say no point having super duper early pregnancy tests if you are not going to use them early, but the sensible part of me says wait till OTD.   Well done you for waiting, I am not sure I will be able to especially as I need to know a few days early anyway.


----------



## natsy

Sabah that is so fantastic! I have had you in my prayers. 

Shadowbabe from what I've read some spotting is fine. The mucus might be due to the cervical plug forming. I must admit I am starting to get nervous about seeing blood each time I go to the bathroom. So far nothing but constant cramp. 

Nearly there Ci! I hope these next two days just fly by. 

Can't believe I have to go to work tomorrow. I'm too exhausted for a class of 30 seven year olds.


----------



## portia t

Yes congratulations Sabah on your BFP great news!!  Nasty agree can't believe back to work tomorrow must be hard surrounded by children every day.  I'm office based but still stressful!!  
Im one day post transfer but thinking of going for a run to clear my head - does anyone think that would be dangerous I usually rest up during 2ww but hasn't made a difference in past so feeling a bit cynical about what I should and shouldn't be doing.


----------



## *belle

Hi Ladies,

Could I join you on this thread? I had 1 blastocyst transferred on Saturday and my OTD is 01.03.12. Sooo nervous right now...just hope embie is implanting!

xxx


----------



## portia t

Good luck Belle hope your little embie is snuggling in there and you get your BFP.


----------



## Calmer

Hi ladies, my OTD is Wed 22nd so analysing every symptom.  Thought I'd test this morning as go back to work tomorrow...& resisted.  Was recommended to test with the 1st pee of the day as HCG pregnancy hormone is stronger then.  So now have until tomorrow until the next opportunity.  Sabah I'm SO pleased for you - well done!!


----------



## Calmer

PositiveCi & Sarah Anne - I think we're the only OTD buddies I know of - anyone else out there is welcome.  I've been reading & getting strength from this thread for a couple of weeks.  It really helps to know there are a few of us in the same boat.

Nastey & shadowbabe - I think you're only a day after us.  Hope I remembered right as can't go back a page to look as not yet that nifty on my phone.  apologies is name spelling's a bit off for the same reason.

I hope everyone's holding out well & enjoying your Sunday's with tolerant DHs etc x


----------



## sabah m

Ci-you are almost there, I have a good feeling hun     


Berry you crack me up with super sensitive tests, I got 3 for a pound in pound shop LOL!!!


Sara, Calmer-you are my OTD buddies       for the best news ever n this thread, that February BFPs tops the charts!!!!


belle-welcome to the madness!!


laura-I have cramps today too, I guess if AF is due so we'll get some symptoms.  I know I can't have a bleed coz of prontagest though   


Natsy and portia, thanks so much xxxxxxx


Shadow-how are you.     it was implantation bleed xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Shadowbabe how’s the bleeding now?  Brown blood is old blood and so does not necessarily mean it is all over for you...   

Quite interested in this brazil nuts and pineapple juice thing??  

Yay Sabah!  

Everything crossed Ci   

Welcome Belle  

Hi Calmer, my OTD may be 22nd – but have started testing today!  

AFM – I did test this morning as planned, and although got the expected bfn I feel a lot saner for having done it!  I really believe that is correct, as I know my body when it is pregnant and I have nothing of what I had then.  Hoping a/f will hold off to weekend though so that I can have my next cycle in April without it clashing with an exam, as I am fully expected by my doc to get OHSS again as all frosties are used up now.


----------



## BerryChelt74

sarah anne- really sorry that is was a neg. There may still be some hope though as you have  3 days till your OTD and every pregnancy is different

afm- I have had a bit of a crap day. Its been a nice day so I have been sitting out in the sun before I fly home tonight, but my hands started to feel really odd, tingly and like they are on fire, so I asked the clinic if any of the meds would cause this, she said no probably a trapped nerve, but I doubt it as my face started to go the same way. She also said that she had been reading my posts on a few forums and had seen that I had had a few falls one day. She said I was meant to be on total bed rest and that falls are a big cause of mc, so now I feel bad for venturing out at all over the week. Not sure if it was the best thing for her to say as now I am of course worried sick that I have ruined everything for myself. Oh well back to the kitties and my own bed, I can't wait.


----------



## Sarah Anne

FTLplease if they invent something to sleep through 2ww I am right at the front of the queue with you


----------



## PositiveCi

I know less than 48 hours left til my OTD....thank you all for thinking for me and for rooting for me.  I am really quite terrified...but hopeful at the same time....love all my FF  

Fell asleep on the sofa this morning after 8 hours sleep and had an early afternoon nap, woke up to a nasty sicky taste, not sure if it was classed as nausea? Felt slightly unwell but not like I was gonna vom...so no idea what that was!  

Berry - when did you fall over?? and did they tell you about total bed rest? anyhoo, not a very helpful or tactful thing to say to you...hope you dont feel too bad?

Sarah Anne - things could still change hon, but I respect that if you know your body then no-one else can tell you otherwise, please still test on your OTD... 

Calmer - I am the day before you on 21st, but hope you are staying strong, I have stopped panicking and am now thinking what will be will be as can't do anything more now.

Welcome FTLPlease - sleeping through to OTD would be so awesome.  Welcome to one of the friendliest and most positve threads you will know.  Cramps are all part of the mystery, we may some signs but we won't know for sure until our OTD's.  Best of luck and lots of babydust.

Welcome *belle xx

Natsy I found work a welcome distraction from all the obsessing, I hope you do too babe xx

anyone know what this   is for?? Suprise? I quite like it and may use it for the heck  

Hello to everyone else, reading all of your posts and thinking of you all....xx

Ci xx


----------



## GeorgeT

A big congratulation Sabah on your BFP  .  There seems to have been a few BFP's on the february thread so hopefully that's a good sign for all of us   .  

Hi FLTplease.  I don't think anything can prepare you for your first 2WW (or any of them for that matter but first was definately my worse).  I think you are wise to test on Friday when you are off work.  During my first cycle AF showed up day before test and I didn't go to work. I'm already worrying about how testing is going to fit around work this time and I don't test til the 29th but then at same time I'm thinking if I need to go home I go home or if I need to be off then I'll be off.  In the greater scheme of things work not the priority...know thats much easier said than done mind.  Hope your week goes ok  .

Berry - try not to worry or blame yourself. On my first cycle a car drove into us and I was adamant that was why it hadn't worked.  My consultant said no way no how!  He said if an embryo is going to stick and carry on nothing will stop it.  He said their a lot tougher than we think and he has seen people do allsorts after transfer (think deep sea diving was one example) and they went on to have perfectly healthy babies.  He couldn't stress enough that it's a game of chance and anything I may have done wouldn't have affected it.

Sarah Anne - I have read that pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good for the lining of the womb (think it may be the selenium in them) so I have been having them daily.  Going to turn into a nut at this rate.

Nasty - I to am returning to a class full of 7 year olds tomorrow. Hopefully it will take our minds off it  .

For all of you testing tomorrow and this week best of luck.  Sending you loads of        .


----------



## laurac1988

So odd... Mother in law's cat normally hates me but am round there today and he won't leave me alone. Keeps sleeping on my tum!
Xx


----------



## Calmer

Hi everyone,

Sarah Anne & Ci - you're tempting me as I have 5 HPTs, all unwrapped...at the moment!  

The only thing that's stopping me (apart from the great advice/support on this site of course), is that clinics should be giving us accurate dates to test on, when HCGs levels should be strong enough, as early as possible.  

They wouldn't torture us with a few extra days just in case...would they?  

I've just started a slight brown spotting and of course have been skimming posts on this site - looks like it might not mean anything either way, so we'll see what tomorrow brings.  I was pleased in a strange way, to get some twinges on Friday and yesterday.  And about a minute of hideous nauseousness - almost had to spit my breakfast out, and then it was gone!  We're all going to through weird stuff whilst packed with all these emotions and hormones aren't we?  

Roll on this week and lots of luck to everyone xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Laura - we're OTD buddies. Cute Story re the cat xx

Calmer - I keeping repeating myself 'Clinic gave me the OTD for a reason' like a mantra. I scared to test now as I like the fantasy of maybe the tx working, of course a/f may still turn up but she better not otherwise i'll   
   the spotting is implantation and hoping you get more nausea too 

xx


----------



## Calmer

Ta for lovely message Ci - it's not over til it's over, for any of us.  And that's that precious OTD this week coming.  Sharing the detail with DH, he's another one who's saying it's best to wait, so luckily, I've got another reason to keep on track.  Hope we've all got understanding partners at home as we really need them.

Here's to more nauseousness and anything else that are not symptoms of AF.  The worse the better!  Hang in there little embies!


----------



## Sarah Anne

Berry I agree with GeorgeT – don’t forget that humans have been reproducing for a very long time, doing all sorts during embryo implants, and we are still going.  I think the medical profession agree that really it is when you have specific problems or recurrent miscarriage that you should be extra careful, so don’t panic too much  

GeorgeT I don’t like brazil nuts!  I wonder if chocolate has the same effect...    

Laura a few people comment in changes of animals behaviour towards them when they are pregnant...  

Calmer – I brought more tests today, I have one for tomorrow and one for Tuesday, and a definitive pregnant/not pregnant for d-day.  Obsessive?  I would send the pee stick police but that would be hypocritical!  I think I said somewhere earlier that brown blood at this stage can be fine, as it is old blood, the fresh red stuff tends to be the sinister one.  

I think Clarabellabee is otd tomorrow, anyone heard from her?  I remember particularly coz I love her screen name

A lot of mention of work here, just wondering if anyone has had any trouble with time off for treatments with their employers?  My last manager (when I was full time) was excellent with letting me go all the time for appointments when I was under investigation, and my now manager is also really good for treatment, with swapping my days about to fit appointments.  My sick record has been immaculate since my school days, but I can’t believe that I had a total of 9 weeks sick leave in 1 year (due to falling apart when I was told I wouldn’t conceive naturally, OHSS, and then m/c).  No one will ever employ again after this  

AFM – I had a brief, very slight symptom just come on that I had when I was pregnant, comes under the heading of TMI so won’t go into detail.  I’m not getting excited though as still convinced this morning’s bfn is accurate – but pleased I did it so that I don’t start losing the plot!!  Just making a chocolate pudding to die for (of coronary heart disease or related conditions...) so that I can eat my way through the next few days


----------



## Sarah Anne

Calmer I didn't tell my DP that I tested already  - I did it very quietly while he was still in bed, and he wouldn't think to count the remaining tests to see what I am up to.  I wouldn't be bothered either way though.


----------



## Calmer

I've got to admit that last week I bought an HPA for every day with the intention of testing from yesterday until OTD on Wednesday, and would've happily done it without DHs knowledge.

But have had a couple of days when I've found some resilience from somewhere - a little of it was to do with not being able to do anything it was a BFN and I'd tested early ie I wouldn't have been able to ring the clinic and arrange next cycle or get their support.

Whereas on OTD day, at least I can take positive steps for next time, if necessary. Although I'm sure we'll all be fine, they say the more positive you are, the more likely it'll be to work out. [Zita West says that anyway  ]

Sarah Anne - the chocolate sounds amazing! I don't think my roast chicken is going to compare one bit - enjoy it girl, you deserve it!


----------



## lazeemouse

Hi everyone, Congratulations to all those with BFP , and good luck to all those still waiting.
We were due to test on the 16 Feb, but `i couldn't resist, and tested on the 15th OMG BFP         so tested again on the 16 and still a BFP       I am so happy just hope I can hold on to them.


----------



## Sarah Anne

Lazeemouse congrats    I see you are at Chaucer - so am I!  I always sit in the waiting room and wonder why no one talks to anyone else, as we are all in the same boat, and wonder if anyone I sit next to I chat to on here !


----------



## lazeemouse

Hi Sarah Anne, 
I know It seems crazy that no one talks to each other. I always talk to the girls in there but you dont always get a friendly response, suppose it could be the stress and meds!! How far along in your treatment are you?


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hi girls, your probbaly right about having a fall being ok, but I was meant to be on bed rest, but hotel room not that great and I had to eat so ventured out. 1st fall was down a flight of marble stairs but landed on my bum and 2nd was just on the pavement, had missed lunch cos fell asleep and felt sick so though food would help and managed to trip and scrape my leg. Both nothing serious, but you know how us girls like to worry. Cos I am on a blood thinner I am now of course covered in bruises, but from tomoorrow I will be on strict house arrest or will at least try. 

At the airport now, so reply to everyone tomorrow in detail.

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Lazeemouse I test (officially!) this Weds.  I would love to chat to people in there, but they don't even smile at you!

Berry - marble - ouch!!!!


----------



## BerryChelt74

got a big bum barely hurt.


----------



## lazeemouse

sarah anne good luck for weds I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Sarah Anne

Berry they can have some uses  

Thanks Lazeemouse.

Hormones getting to my brain - made two choc pudding cakes by mistake - might not get pregnant, but will soon look it


----------



## lazeemouse

Sarah Anne there is a chaucer thread in here i post in there too x


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya Sabah and Sarah Anne, I did have a bit of brown bleed this morning but nothing since, hoping thats a good thing.
Congratulations Sabah on your BFP, am so happy for you  

I agree with Positive Ci if you can resist testing early then do it - i was told the 23/02 so I am sticking to it, I think if i tested early and got BFN would be annoyed with meself so trying to stick to the rules - I very rarely follow the rules so it is a first lol  

Berrychelt - I would recommend covering yourself in bubblewrap so if you do fall down it wont affect you and you will make a lovely popping noise when you do - Very Therapeutic  

Its a strange road to travel this 2WW and I hope it works as My Mum will be as devastated as me if it doesnt. Ive had to stop her from going to Mothercare and buy out the whole shop lol

Come on girlies lets get some BFP's - forget the lottery, this means far morrrreeee (Jumps up and down shaking pompoms) 

 for us all   to us all and   to the Husband as thats all he is getting for now  

x


----------



## shadowbabe

Oh and bubbles blown to you all x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Shadowbabe I don't quite understand this bubble thing - but I blew you one anyway...

Lazymouse I was going to look for a Chaucer thread...


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi girls
Hope you don't mind me joining you. I am currently on my 2ww for our 1st ICSI and our test day is Friday. With each day that passes I think I am going more and more insane! It's so rubbish that any of us have to go through this nightmare in the first place. Wishing all of you all the luck in the world!

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Welcome Tigerboo - fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## Tigerboo

Thank you for the welcome Sarah Anne, everything crossed for Wednesday for you


----------



## natsy

Shadowbabe I am thinking about my mum a lot too. It is her birthday on the 24/02 and I've been so caught up in all this that I forgot to post her a present! It takes weeks to get there so I just hope I can ring her on Thurs pm when it is already Friday there and give her some good news for a present. 

GeorgeT I am sure that the kids will take our mind off things! I have been so exhausted though so I don't know how I am going to cope back at work. Might have to catch a rest at lunch!

Portia I would love to exercise too. I usually jog four times a week so feels very weird not to be doing so. Right now I'm taking a break because I have a lot of pelvic pain. I have been reading a lot about running/jogging in pregnancy because it's something that I'd want to continue doing throughout but I've read mixed info. Walking just doesn't even come close or me though. 

Sarah Anne I don't work full time but I can see how it would be a nightmare with all those appointments. My last full time job were quietly seething when I had two endo surgeries in 12 months and had recovery time, pre ops, post ops, hosp apps etc. They couldn't really complain about it but if I ever got sick any other time with a flu or something they went mad. I'm glad that I don't have the added stress of having to explain all these appointments to anyone. 

I just realised that my 'two week wait' is actually only 11 days from blastocyst transfer! Don't know how I would be coping if I had a full fourteen. I can't handle all these symptoms when I don't know whether they actually mean it has happened.


----------



## FTL

Thanks for the welcome ladies and   for everyone testing this week.

I am obsessing over all the little niggly pains I'm getting, it's just crazy.  This is absolute torture of the highest order!!!  Think the weekend was the worst, probably better being back in work today.  Knicker watching has started though  

I didn't ask my clinic for a test date and am really confused about when I should be testing.  Petrified of getting AF before I get the chance though, as always arrived early after IUIs, hope I make it to Thurs or Fri to test even  

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies and hope the week brings good news for each and everyone of us xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Morning all, lets start the week with some BFPs!!      Just think at least a couple of you are going to get a bfp this week - in the words/voice/big scarey lottery hand - it could be YOU!  

Another bfn for me this morning, still not at all surprised.  Getting excited about my next cycle already - seems so long to wait though!!!  Hope I can get a load more embryos.  Running out of NHS funding though, so may be dusting off the credit cards/loans/remortgage options/favours......    Off to the beach Thurs for the dogs first walk since ET - can't wait


----------



## sabah m

sarah      it can still change in next 2 days       come on PMA all the way!!!


Ci-how are you?  So excited for you babe     


Shadowbabe     very excited!  How are you during this madness?


Tiger-good luck for friday     


natsy-     for a magical end to your 11 day wait!!






FTL-    for your OTD too!!!


----------



## PositiveCi

Ladies, you may have already seen this but this blog made me laugh out loud so thought I would share as reckon we all need a giggle in this 2WW. It's by this lady who had 24 cycles and she has devised a breakdown of early pregnancy symptoms with her own alternatives of what they could be instead of pregnancy symptoms....enjoy 

http://embryomotel.blogspot.com/2006/09/for-desperate-and-imaginative.html

Sarah-Anne: you seem pretty resigned to the fact that your cycle hasn't worked, like I've said before when you know you know but your OTD is 2 days away, you may get a nice surprise. If not, love your positivity and focus on the next cycle. I normally take a month out to have a few glasses of vino and eat a few nice meals and then get back on it. I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Hey Sabah: was thinking about you this morning and thought I would miss you not on the same boards as me, but here you are  how you feeling?

AFM - OTD tomorrow-still scared! Told DP that I would rather live in blissful ignorance, carry on taking the drugs and be PUPO for a little while longer 

Ci xx

/links


----------



## Guest

Positveci -  i was the same, would have been happy to carry on not knowing and being pupo lol. It is so scary isnt it. Good luck tomorrow hun.   for you.

 to everyone

xxx


----------



## sabah m

Oh Ci- I really really hope we will be celebrating together tomorrow.... remember 4 days after transfer I was sure it had not worked!!! I couldn't feel a thing, was so sure they had gone....I am fine, been having AF cramps but went to clinic, they said perfectly normal as it is that time of the month anyway.


----------



## Sarah Anne

Bloody hell - 24 cycles!!!!!!!!


----------



## salstewart

PositiveCi, that link really made me laugh, what an amazing lady! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## laurac1988

That post is hilarious! It's amazing what your mind can do to you!

Little bit of a TMI post... I have a ridiculous amount of egg white mucus. My period was due Friday.... no sign of it yet. 

I've decided to give it an extra week to test as I'm on nights this week so it would be difficult to do first morning wee or whatever as would just be finishing work then. So looks like I'm going to be hanging around until Friday! Saying that AF should have definitely arrived by then.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok! I have my fingers crossed for lots of BFPs for us all!


----------



## portia t

Oh the post is very good and unsurprisingly I've been there 1000 times.  Laurac I'm really hoping for good news for you, sounds like the lack of period is a good sign.  All the best tomorrow and keep us posted.

Sarah Anne you are very courageous keep focused on your next cycle.  As you can see I've done mine all 1 after another as I am determined to get there asap.

PositiveCi good lukc tomorrow too. xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Portia I would like to do one after the other, would be doing them every month if I could - may be I am addicted to the drugs?    Worried that I will have to wait until May this time though as if I come on this week I will be having a fresh cycle at the time of an already deferred exam, and as I am high risk for OHSS this is not a good idea.  May seems like forever away


----------



## laurac1988

I have a ridiculous amount of cervical mucus (TMI?) How normal is this?


----------



## PositiveCi

Laura-from all the info I read, increased cervical mucus is a good sign  xx


----------



## laurac1988

I really really hope so. 

 baby dust to everyone


----------



## Frangipanii

M/c for us . good luck.


----------



## FTL

Oh waitingagain I'm SO sorry to hear this.  So cruel.  Wish I could do more than give you   but thinking of you xxx


----------



## Tigerboo

Waitingagain so sorry to hear your news hunni sending you big  . Life is so infair  

Sarah-anne is it nowhere near over yet - fingers crossed!  

Hello to everyone else hope we all managing to stay reasonaably sane. No twinges for me today I can't decide whether to be glad about that or not. LauraC I'm with you on the CM (lovely isnt it lol) but I'm on Crinone gel so didnt know if it was that for me. What progesterone support are you on? Here's to hoping it's a good sign!

lots of luck for all of you


----------



## Guest

Waitingagain   so so sorry hun

xxx


----------



## portia t

Waitingagain so sorrry this is sad news, please take time to look after you and your DH.    to you. 

Sarah-Anne - I dont think anyone can become addicted to these drugs!!!  I really hope its not over and that you dont have to got thourgh this again. 

I have spent all day in work (had ET on Saturday) in a world of my own.  Hope the 29th comes quickly and puts me out of my misery!

xxx


----------



## clarabellabee

Hey ladies, Ive not been on this feed for a while, it moves so fast! Sorry bout all the BFN's!! I hope you all find thr strengh to go onto your next cycle!!  I havent been able to catch up on all the feeds as i have had the flu and couldnt bring myself to lift my head from the pillow!!  Anyway i am feeling ten times better today and it was my OTD!!!


I got a BFP which i am soooo happy about!!
Well i am on this to wish all you ladies luck in your 2ww! 
Hope you all get the result ur looking for! 

Bye Ladies sending positive thoughts to you all! 
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerboo

Congratulations clarabellabee fantastic news! xxx


----------



## hilly35

Oh congrats clarabellabee - that is the most fabulous news


----------



## clarabellabee

Thanks Ladies! Sending you loads of baby dust! Wooooosh***************

good luck! Xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Congratulations clarabellabee


----------



## FTL

Big congrats clarabellabee 



portia t said:


> I have spent all day in work (had ET on Saturday) in a world of my own. Hope the 29th comes quickly and puts me out of my misery!


Me too Portia! My boss was not in today so I spent the whole day faffing around on the web and doing stupid 2ww things


----------



## GeorgeT

Waitingagain so so sorry for your loss x   x    

clarabellabee congratulations on you BFP x x x

Positiveci thanks for that thread.  Cheered me right up after a little wobble at work today x x x


----------



## Tigerboo

Is anyone else on the Crinone gel? What have your side effects been? My boobs have grown quite a bit on this stuff ha ha. Anyone else? xxx


----------



## natsy

That is heartbreaking news waitingagain  thinking of you x 

Tigerboo I'm taking cyclogest and my boobs are big and sore. Can't lie comfortably on stomach and can't even dry them with my towel when I get out of the shower. 

So excited for you clarabellabee x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Waitingagain that is truly awful, so so sorry, please look after yourself and just let yourself cry and give yourself the time you need to heal


----------



## Sarah Anne

Portia are you a teacher?  I have an emotionally stressful job that I hate to have to do juring tx coz sometimes I just don’t want to have to care for the children I work with, but I am office based so get breaks too.

Clarabellabee I’m sooo excited for you – hope you have a good and successful pregnancy  

Tigerboo i am on crinone gel but I could not separate effects from what may be due to the other drugs.  Last time on it I looked like Pamela Anderson  

Tiger and Natsy – the bigger and sorer the more positive the outcome is likely to be


----------



## portia t

Hi Sarah Anne no am not a teacher work in financial services in HR.  Not sure how you do this surrounded by children each day unless they are teenagers"!!!

Clarabelle congrats you must be over the moon, happy day indeed hope your little embie snuggles in.

One day nearly done and one day closer to otd.    .  Xxx


----------



## clarabellabee

Thanks Ladies! 

Sending you all positive vibes! Stay hopefull! 

Good luck Y'all! 
Xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

waitingagain, so so sorry about your loss


----------



## PositiveCi

Well ladies, tested and it was a BFN for us, I had high hopes for this treatment but it obviously was not meant to be. All my symptoms pretty much disappeared yesterday evening so I had an inkling. 

I think I am ok at the moment, very sad but think I will get back on the IVF roller coated in July and with a different clinic.

Thanks lovely ladies for your company and support xx


----------



## natsy

Oh Ci, I really had my fingers crossed that it was going to be third time lucky for you. You have had such a great attitude through all this and I am sure that will carry you through to a BFP this year. Also you are young and fit and I am sure that must count for something. I hope you can have some time out to look after yourself while you recover from this setback. Will be thinking of you. 

I have been up in the night with the most horrendous cramps which lead me to expect bleeding before my OTD in a couple of days.


----------



## PositiveCi

Thank you natsy for your lovely words  Really hope a/f manages to stay away for you hon xxx


----------



## FTL

PositiveCi I am so sorry to hear of your BFN.  It's just so unfair to go through all that and come out with nothing.  I hope you can get a plan in place if that can help you in some way for the future.

Sending you       and thinking of you on such a hard day xx

natsy I'm no expert but you do hear alot of people talking about cramps and still getting BFPs.  I had bad cramps on Saturday night and I'm still hanging in there (by the skin of my teeth!), I'm now 10dp5dt and trying to hold off testing till Thursday.  I'd usually have AF by now but it could be delayed by the progesterone or other drugs but the longer it stays away the more hopeful I'm getting, have never got to do a pg test before as AF always arrived early, so worried I'm setting myself up for a big fall if I test and it's a BFN.

Sending lots of babydust to everyone, hope to see some BFPs this week xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Portia I work for social services so only see children intermittently, and since being part time I only get to work with the teens, although on return to work after my miscarriage last Oct I was horrified to be allocated a pregnant teen – only got rid of her recently, as was dreading having treatment whilst working with her around expecting!!!  Don’t know why I thought you were a teacher then!

Ci so sad for you – I could hardly look at your post in the hope of a bfp   Good luck for July 

Natsy don’t give up just yet – I know I am not pregnant because I don’t have a/f cramps, when pregnant I had them all the time, and from a few days before otd, as the uterus stretched and started to get into place.  They were quite significant, although I found them more localised to my actual uterus area, whereas my a/f cramps tend to go across the hole area.  Fingers crossed  

AFM – so glad I have been testing, as having woken up with nausea and a sore throat this morning, on and off, I would have got my hopes up again.  Did two clear blues this morning, just to be sure, still bfns.  Will still do one tomorrow, just for the sake of it, as that is otd, then will be harassing the clinic to get booked in for next cycle


----------



## sabah m

sarah      I am sorry if it is a true BFN, its so crap.  I feel so sad about you and Ci, I wish the 3 of us were celebrating this week


----------



## PositiveCi

Sabah - don't be sad honey, only positive and happy energy for you and your little embie that's implanting and growing. I am sure mine and Sarah's journey is far from over just yet  xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah hope you have a successful pregnancy.  Ci my journey definately isn't over - I have credit cards and loans and a dp bankaccount to exhaust yet    Good luck


----------



## sabah m

I am glad for you both, and I remember being in this position with previous cycles   .....one of my old buddies had been texting me all through this cycle with her support, she has twins from our previous cycle together, and it meant so much she still wanted it for me-I am sure one day we shall all celebrate together too.  what are your plans for pampering yourselves for next few days, although i am conscious Sarah's OTD is still to come xxx


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry positiveci  

xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Just looking on Amazon for those cheapy pregnancy tests discussed - liking that the tests are advertised as "new", as though there is the alternative of "used"...!

Sabah I have been pampering by eating lots of swiss chocolate in home made cake and hot chocolate form.  And Thursday I am off to the beach with the dogs, which I am really looking forward to, especially as my puppy has not been before.  Then It is on to the revision for two months which will bore me to death


----------



## sabah m

LOL to new tests!!


Yumm-chocolate     


Revision for what?


----------



## Sarah Anne

Well I was doing a masters degree in forensic psychology and criminology, part time over a 9 year period, but the uni say it now has to be completed by end of next year which doesn't work for me alongside treatment, so kind of pointlessly revising for nothing at all now!!  But after having 2x treatments, hospitalisation from OHSS, 1 pregnancy and one m/c all in the space of the 5 months of the current unit, so I had to defer my exam to April and had an utter nightmare trying to catch up with work and assignments all the time, I am bloody determined to finish this unit    I will sit that exam even if I get hit by a bus on the way to it!


----------



## PositiveCi

Well as I have told you ladies before I dance so this weekend I had tentative plans to go to France for a festival to dance my socks off for 48hours, if I were to have a BFP I was going to cancel it and sell my ticket (had a buyer lined up and everything) but now I can go which'll be a good healer for me. Only downside is it's without DP and I worry about him being alone this weekend but he is adamant I go!! Xx


----------



## sabah m

OMG Sarah I am a trainee forensic psychologist!!! I finished my MSc p/t when pregnant with DS, it was pretty hairy fitting it all in!! i got my certificate on way home from hospital with my little bundle in my arms!!! That will be you too      Have you told them reason for delay?  surely they have got to show more flexibility?


Ci-have a lovely weekend, how is DP, we forget about them    Have some lovely wine and smelly cheese too


----------



## sabah m

FTL-just read your post     hope cramps are just a good sign, it is common so don't think of it as a bad sign.  Keep that PMA       yo   are almost there


----------



## FTL

sabah m said:


> FTL-just read your post    hope cramps are just a good sign, it is common so don't think of it as a bad sign. Keep that PMA     yo  are almost there


Thanks so much sabah xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah - spooky!  I am not going to realise my dream of becoming a psychologist, certainly not for many years, I will have to return to work full time to fund treatment if no success this year, and I am not the sort to study as well as a full time job as I need sleep too many hours a night!  It's education or treatment for me, and if I have a baby that will probably be the only one due to money, so will spend all my time making the most of being a mum in the preschool years, not studying.  The uni cannot be flexible as they have stopped the degree, not sure how they can get away with it as I started it on the understanding that I could do it over 9 years as and when I could, but clearly they can!!!  I am really looking forward to my next cycle without the constant feeling that I should be studying, and just concentrating on treatment though.


----------



## kirstykb1

hi all
AF arrived this morning 2days early gutted!!!
congrats 2 all the BFP's this month
xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Oh Kirsty my heart goes out to you. Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Well... the test says BFN... 

No period yet though... will wait...


----------



## Tigerboo

PositiveCi and Kirsty I am so sorry sending you big   

Sarah and Laura i am keeping those fingers crossed. please dont give up yet   

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## laurac1988

waiting for AF to rear her ugly head. She feels like she's coming...

Feel like hell as well! There is a sickness bug going around at work and I so work in one room with 30 other people for 12 hours at a time... so the likelihood of me catching it is fairly high...


----------



## salstewart

Sending   for Kirsty & LauraC, thinking of u girls x


----------



## Guest

ladies, thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## GeorgeT

Ci and Sarah,

So sorry to hear about your BFN's.  You postitive attitudes are so amazing and although I don't test til 29th you both make me feel less anxious about it as your attitude of get back on the horse and don't give up encourages me for if I don't the result this time     .  Next time ladies.  Enjoy the chocolate, dancing, smelly cheese, wine, prawns...anything you like x x x


----------



## FTL

Kirsty so sorry to hear of your BFN, it sucks.  Hope you are okay xx

Laura also sorry to hear BFN,   that it's not over for you just yet xx


----------



## laurac1988

if it is it's but a small bump in the road. I'll look forward to trying again next month xxx


----------



## Calmer

I didn't know whether to post or not as some of you lovely ladies have had to look forward to next cycles, but felt I owe it to you all to say my IVF was a success - tonight I got two BFPs - one via First Response & the other digital Clear Blue.  

Just like positiveci, my twinges had subsided today so I thought it was over.  I'll add to the brilliant thread about symptoms that went onto BFPs, but to help anyone who's beside themselves with worry, mine were:
• twinges from 6dpt
• nauseousness for a few seconds 8dpt & 9dpt (none today)
• v minor dark brown coloured spotting around the same time as nauseousness

Plus all those yucky Cyclogest side effects like sore boobs, thirst & a few aches.

Good luck to those of you who've yet to test.  The websites keep me sane - thank you xx


----------



## hilly35

Omg calmer - how fabuloius is that. So thriled for you and your bfp. Its great to hear success stories, it really is x


----------



## FTL

Calmer that is fabulous news, big congrats on your BFP!!!! xx


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Calmer ! Hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Congrats Calmer, thats great news. x


----------



## portia t

Ci Sarah and Laurac  so sorry to hear about you BFN's.

Congrats calmer.  

Another day closer to my otd on feb 29 xxx


----------



## Calmer

Wow you're all amazing - where would we be without each other!!  DHs/DPs would certainly be in the pub more often  

Lots & lots of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Hi all,

Congrats on the BFP's and sending big   to those with BFN's.  

Sorry for the lack of personals, I do read each post but unfortunately not daily so hard to remember each and every story.

I have 'two more sleeps' until OTD, I have been good and not tested early, I promised myself wouldn't test early this time as got a faint positive on my last round of treatment 2 days prior to OTD but BFN on OTD, I was devastated.

I have been having slight cramping to the left side of my uterus, my boobs are massive and tender, I am tired (went to bed at 8:45 last night, unheard of for me).  Those are my only symptoms though, not sure if it is promising or not?

My DH announced over dinner tonight that he really thinks it has worked this time, this broke my heart as I really don't want to let him down.  Last time he did not voice an opinion but seems so sure this time.

Anyway....thats enough from me!

Sending   to you all.

Becky x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks Tigerboo.  

Laura are you still hoping the test might be wrong?  Are there many stories on here of people getting bfn on otd but then getting a bfp in the next day or two does anyone know?  You don’t live in the south east do you?  We have a sickness bug at work.

Kirsty  

GeargeT    I have been eating cooked prawns as I read that is fine – although when my friend was pregnant she whinged as she wasn’t allowed them...?

Calmer  

Everhopeful you sound like me when I was pregnant.....


----------



## laurac1988

Sarah Anne said:


> Laura are you still hoping the test might be wrong? Are there many stories on here of people getting bfn on otd but then getting a bfp in the next day or two does anyone know? You don't live in the south east do you? We have a sickness bug at work.


I'm only going to test again if af doesn't show up by friday. I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that my bfn will stay a bfn. So if it doesn't it could be a very pleasant suprise. Looking forward to trying again next month

And yup London


----------



## FTL

Becky it's 2 more sleeps for me too.  Just strange cramps for me but nothing else at all, no sore boobs no spotting.  Never had a BFP so nothing to compare to.  I can see my poor DH is tense today worrying.  Let's hope we can both break good news to them the day after tomorrow


----------



## Sarah Anne

Laura here is hoping that that test was talking out of its


----------



## laurac1988

Haha! I hope it was too. But no biggie if it wasn't. In all honesty this month was a "try it and see" month anyhow. And I'm pretty sure my timing was really rubbish...


----------



## Tigerboo

Congrats Calmer! 

AFM - no significant symtoms at all today just the odd twinge. 3 more sleeps!

xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Tigerboo are you going to make it until otd without testing?  I find this an amazingly calm 2ww thread compared to the other one I was on last Aug - people were testing early left right and centre and falling apart all over the place!  I smugly sat and waited to otd without a single episode of premature stick peeing - now this time it is me testing every day, and twice today


----------



## natsy

So happy for you Calmer! Fantastic news.

Ci I hope that you have a fantastic time in France with plenty of dancing, vino, and delicious food. 

I hope you can arrange to try again soon Laura x

Kirsty, that must have been such a nasty surprise. I am totally paranoid that AF is going to come early due to my hideous cramps. 

Sarah that sounds so disappointing. Are you going to test again tomorrow? 

FTLPlease I hope that you and Sarah are right about the cramps. They are just so bad! I have had cramp pretty  much the whole time but last night they woke me up and nearly made me pass out. I have painkillers for my endo but I am hesitant to take them just in case.  The pain is a bit different from AF pain in the sense that it s symmetrical - usually my pain is on my left and spreads down through that hip. No sign of AF but I live in fear! My luteal phase is normally about 17 days anyway and right now I'm only 14dpo/ec.

I am so used to snuggling up with a hot water bottle and codeine when I have this pain but neither of those is okay! With this in mind I have decided to test early. I am going to do it tomorrow morning I think - one day before my due date. 

My sister just went for her 22wk scan today. She has 3 boys and she found out it is a girl! She fell pregnant accidently and managed to keep quiet for a whole week because she was too scared to tell me before I had been accepted for IVF. I so hope I can have a little cousin for my niece to play with.


----------



## Tigerboo

Sarah surprisingly I'm not even tempted! I hope yours changes tomorrow


----------



## Sarah Anne

Natsy I will test again tomorrow - I have one last test so I might as well pee on it!

Thanks Tigerboo


----------



## sabah m

sarah honey - hoping for a miracle result


----------



## salstewart

Fab news Calmer  
Good luck for tomorrow Sarah  
Hello all other girls x


----------



## PositiveCi

Biggggg congrats to you Calmer...very pleased for you 

Laura - sorry for your BFN but love your attitude hon.

Thanks again for the lovely things you ladies are saying....so dancing, vino and cheese this weekend it is then...bring it on 

Xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Morning all, I am officially a big fat negative this morning.  Waiting for the clinic to open so I can harrass them for my next appointment.  Can anyone give me a run down of the drug timings/procedure etc for a fresh cycle?  I have forgotten and I am trying to work out the feesibility of having an exam in the middle of stimming...

Good luck to tomorrows testers


----------



## salstewart

So sorry Sarah Anne, life is so cruel at times,   for you, hope you can take it easy today and be kind to yourself.
Can't help u on the fresh cycle love but I'm sure someone will be along soon who knows   Sal x x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks Sal.  I have texted DH and asked if I can have a day trip to Ikea with his credit card, and am awaiting the horrified response so that I can play the "but I need cheering up" card


----------



## BerryChelt74

so sorry sarah-anne. x


----------



## salstewart

Lol I'd be off to Mulberry and my DH would have a nervous breakdown lol x


----------



## FTL

So sorry Sarah-anne, thinking of you and hope you get your appointment and plan sorted out asap and it helps you xx


----------



## PositiveCi

So sorry for you Sarah Anne but know you are strong and will bounce back! Enjoy your mulberry handbag and a glass of vino or 3 xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks ladies


----------



## ekitten1

Hi ladies.


Hope you don't mind if I join you? 


Congratulations to all the BFP's on the thread    , many, many hugs to the ladies who weren't lucky this time (I hope that something can be learned from your cycle to give you your miracle next time)    and lots of luck to the ladies still waiting to test    


I am 3 days away from OTD on our 3rd cycle (1st using DE) and starting to go a bit loopy now   . We had 3 grade 1, 8 cell embies transferred on Valentines Day with the help of a very special lady out there. Trying to keep going but have never made it to OTD yet!! Started with cramps today, I am not on any drugs as doing a natural cycle so can't blame those. I just    my little embies are still with me.


Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## Sarah Anne

ekitten cramps can be a good sign too!  Everything crossed for you


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about your BFN Sarah xx


----------



## Tigerboo

So sorry Sarah   lots of retail therapy sounds like a good plan! xxx

ekitten - welcome and good luck!   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies    

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

morning! How are you?

Still no period here. If it gets to Friday and it is still not here I'm going to buy another HPT because by that point i would be seven days late...


----------



## ekitten1

Sarah Anne - Thank you, I am so sorry for your bfn. I hope that next time dreams come true for you. In the meantime, take care of yourself and take things at your own pace.   


Laura - Good luck, a late period is certainly a very promising sign    


Feel a bit calmer now, the cramps have eased off a little bit. Stopped moping now, did a bit of light housework as figured if AF was on it's way, the activity would start the flow, but still all ok


----------



## laurac1988

I'm usually very regular as well. But then I don't know if the stress of TTC is causing it. I'm counting it as a negative until I know otherwise because I think the chances of a positive are very small


----------



## ekitten1

Well I hope you are proved wrong Laura. Fingers crossed for you. It ain't over until AF comes out of the closet with her microphone x x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon Girls,

I'm 6dp5dt (FET) and don't test until Tuesday 28th....I've been managing to stay hopeful so far, but the more time that goes by the harder it gets!

I'm hoping for a bit of moral support and hope we can support each other through this craziness....wishing you all lots of luck,    our dreams come true.

Love Hannah x x x x x


----------



## ekitten1

Hi hannah - Hopefully it's 3rd time lucky for you too. Like me, you have been here before and know the crazy 2ww sends you   . Sending lots of babydust and positive vibes for your embies x x


----------



## Tigerboo

Hannah
2ww is horrible isn't it? My oTD is fri 24th so not long for me now. I think continuing to be hopeful is the best thing to do to get us through this crazy time.

Lots of luck to you


----------



## salstewart

Hang in there Hannah,
2ww is one of the hardest things I've ever done, I was climbing the walls by the end of it!!
Try and stay focused hun, i know it's not easy but it will be worth it in the end I'm sure     Sal x


----------



## Guest

Try to stay positive ladies, i know it is so hard. You are so close now though. Hang in there    

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Lots of baby dust to everyone testing over the next couple of weeks xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Ladies, that is why FF is such a special site that has helped me and thousands of others  - it's full of such great support and positive vibes from real women with the same problem as me - I ALWAYS feel better when I've written on here and get such kind replies.

Thank you for your warm thoughts, it means the world to me   

If I can help any of you ladies on here, I will try my hardest, Ekitten1, Tigerboo, Salstewart, Beckyboo and Laurac1988 - sending you all special, tight   

Hannah x


----------



## Guest

Very well said hannah !   

I dont know what i would have done without this site for the last few months. You are all amazing ladies and such a support to each other. No one else can truly understand what we go through.

    

xxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

I'm just glad somebody came up with the idea of FF   

Girls, I've got a question? Does anybody know if cyclogest can make you feel sick? I'm on 2 x 400mg/day and always take them after I've had something to eat. I've had odd pangs of nausea over the past few days since transfer, but I really do feel quite sick today. Just wondering if others have experienced similar?

Hannah x


----------



## portia t

Me too I dont know what Id do without reading the comments on FF.  Nobody else can understand the pain we go through in our situations.

Hannah - cyclogest has been making me feel sick but sometimes I'm not sure if its this, the preinsolene and clexane injections I am on too.

One day closer to OTD on Feb 29.  Love  to all! xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Portia, thanks for replying    ...was wondering if the pessaries would be the cause, pesky things    

Time has just dug its heels in today and is refusing to budge...best of luck for Wednesday, really hope you get your BFP   

Hannah x


----------



## Guest

Im on cyclogest and didnt get any sicky feelings in the 2ww, but we are all different arent we. They are horrible things arent they lol

xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Beckyboo, many congratulations to you, you must be floating    - did you feel any symptoms prior to getting your BFP?

Sorry to be a pain, I think I need to perhaps go and get some fresh air, 2ww mania has gripped me yet again, it's driving me batty      - you'd think I'd learn wouldn't you?!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Guest

Thank you hun, yes i am but it doesnt seem real yet and probably wont until i have my first scan  

The first week i had af type cramps then they stopped and i had other twinges that were much different, not like anything i had had before. Boobs so sore but that could be the pessaries and was tired. I tried not to read too much into things really as you can drive yourself mad and everybody is different. 

It is such a long 2 weeks isnt it. Like times stands still lol

xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hannah- my OTD is same day as yours. I have been feeling rather quesy on and off for a week now and have no idea if it is the meds or not. On cytogest as well as gestone and clexane and guess it is more likely to be the affects of one of those than anything else. Feel as sick as a dog today. Done a few sneaky early test which of course where neg so I dont know why I do it to myself. Mind you the one yesteday could ahve been a pos, it was hard to tell so I took it to peices trying to have a better look but that just ruined it so now don't know. Did one today as well which was a def neg, but wasn't one of the super early ones and wasn't FMU. Oh well just have to soldier on till next week I guess.

x


----------



## Guest

Berry im sorry but i did chuckle then at you taking it apart ! I bet you looked funny i can imagine it. Sorry i know its not funny its just the image lol  

Naughty for testing, try not to do any more hun you will regret it

xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

well the cats did give me a funny look. I know I am silly to test but last time I got a BFP a week early so thought it would be the same again although sure someone told me FET embies are a bit slower. Off for a lie down before I throw up, feel so rough today.  

x


----------



## Guest

I dont know if there is any difference with fet. Try not to do any more hun. Have a nice lie down hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Beckyboo, best of luck at your scan, hope all goes really well for you     

Berry, nice seeing you over here too! Yes, same OTD as you, just          we're both lucky and get our much longed for positives = + +      I laughed at your POAS tale too - I've resisted and fully intend to until OTD, if we're lucky to get that far - I started bleeding 4 days before OTD last time    
Hope you start to feel better soon hun, a lie down will hopefully help   

I'm on 2 x cyclogests and 3 x progynova tablets a day, now a few others have said you're feeling sick, it's bound to be down to these horrible bum bullets - yuck, yuck, yuck!!!

I've got a real thirst all the time thanks to those things too    ....I'm going to toddle off and find some lemonade to drink.... x


----------



## Guest

Thanks hannah

Good luck to you too and berry    

Ive only been on one cyclogest a day since et and am still on them now till i run out. Will be glad to stop them but also very scared. Think i have 10 days of them left

xxx


----------



## FTL

Hi everyone,

Can't believe I'm almost at the end of the worst (almost) 2 weeks EVER.  OTD tomorrow    

Anyone else testing tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Good luck tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## FTL

Thanks Becky   Big Congrats to you on your BFP xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Good luck FTL. x


----------



## ekitten1

FTL - You don't need to worry girl! You are having yourself a BIG FAT POSITIVE tomorrow! A nice surprise for your DH. You can show him the POAS over dinner tomorrow


----------



## FTL

Thanks Berry  

Ekitten you're so good.  I hope you are right    , hang in there too!!!!


----------



## Tigerboo

Good luck for tomorrow FTL and Shadowbabe!       

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I think I'm going to POAS tomorrow... if af hasn't reared her ugly head... 5 days late


----------



## ekitten1

Go for it Laura...and I will be hoping for good news from you, FTL and shadowbabe. Bring on the BFPs x x


----------



## laurac1988

cheers hun. Not pinning any hope on it but will check anyhow


----------



## ekitten1

Well I have everything crossed for you! I hope your proved wrong


----------



## GeorgeT

Good luck for all those testing tomorrow.  Will be hoping to see lots of BFP's to give us all a boost on that last leg.  Hurry up next week.  Sending everyone


----------



## BerryChelt74

I am pretty sure AF is on her way, I always get pains on my right side the night before she arrives so I am losing all my PMA.


----------



## Tigerboo

Keep that PMA going BerryCherry, please dont lose hope it is not over!     that it is a symptom of the right sort.


----------



## BerryChelt74

thanks. x


----------



## ekitten1

Berry - cramps can also be a positive sign. Keep strong, your nearly there. I was panicking about cramps this morning but they have eased off now. So many ladies feel that AF is imminent x x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks. so annoying this 2ww thing. Just want to know. x


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya all of you, sorry for the delay in replying and seeing how u all r. By the time I've finished my shift work I am asleep and forget to check in. 
Good Luck to everyone testing in the next few days.
And never give up to the ones that have BFN's. Its a hard journey but one that will one day be worth it.

Am very nervous about tomorrow as I bet we all are. But even if it is positive I don't think I will quite believe it as it has been a dream and never a reality.
Let's turn all our dreams into realities!!!! 

Big respect and hugs to you all X


----------



## portia t

FTL and shadow babe good luck for tomorrow keep some good news coming in spur us all on to theend of the month. Luck and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## portia t

George t how ate you feeling?  Wednesday is so far away isn't it.  Started to have sharp pains in stomach tonight haven't had this before not sure what it is.    Come and go only happened a few times -def not imagining it. Xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Portia I've been having horrible "af" pains so worried that its all over. Seems to be normal to have what feels like af pains but worried sick. 

x


----------



## portia t

BerryChelt I'm sure it's too early for AFas your test date isn't till next week.  Try to stay positive Hun and hopefully the time will pass quickly to otd. Xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hard to tell as AF been so screwed up in last 6 months after the mc. No idea when due. Off to bed now to listen to Zita west and also brush my teeth as mouth feels horrible. 

x


----------



## salstewart

Good luck for all u testers tmrw   u get BFP
Would u believe the shelf in sainsburys tonight was almost empty of tests, they had ONE left... ONE lol, a lot of POAS going on me thinks!!!


----------



## natsy

Well ladies today was OTD for me. But I have to admit my resolve crumbled and I tested on Tuesday night (twice!) and again yesterday. My AF cramps were just too painful and I wanted to know if AF was actually coming.

The results were the same as the HPT the hosp gave me to use which I did this morning - all said BFP!

I still cannot believe it! I am in total shock. 

The cramps are still terrible. I am thinking that it might be my endo playing up. Probably, whatever the womb lining inside my uterus is doing, it has decided to do too. Or the uterus might be pushing on my scarring? But I will take it! There is someone in there!!!!


So POAS this morning we have Shadowbabe, FTLPlease, Laura and I am sure there was someone else? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies x


----------



## BerryChelt74

natsy- thats great news!! So happy for you. 

Good luck to the ladies testing today,   that you all get a BFP.

afm- I had terrible cramping yesterday, felt like AF on the way as it was on the right side like it usually is. It eased off for a bit but had a terrible nights sleep as my hips and lower back very sore and cramping on and off all night. Had a horrible dream that I was mc and it was like cranberry jelly! Did a test this morning (yes I know its too early) which was neg, but I am sure that one I did a few days ago has a faint pos, but I did take it apart to get a better look. So I am not just not sure what is going on. 6 days till otd counting today. Think I may buy the same test that I bought on Tuesday that i reckon had a faint pos. I know send out the   cos I am naughty, just want to know as in pain and if not pregnant want to take something for it. Natsy the fact that you got cramps is giving me hope. x


----------



## PositiveCi

COngrats Natsy hon, very pleased for you xxx


----------



## Shell15

Morning Ladies,

Natsy congratulations on your BFP     

Hope everyone is well.

AFM: night sweats all night and hot flushes this morning hoping this is a good sign had to go out in the garden to cool down this morning.  I haven't had any since stopping my dr medication.

Michelle x


----------



## salstewart

Natsy, congratulations hun, so so pleased for you    
Morning everyone else x x


----------



## Guest

Natsy congrats hun  

Hi everyone else,

Shell - good sign i think, hot sweats, i had them and am still getting them  

Lots of lvoe everyone

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Natsy! Pleased for you xxxx

As excpected is another bfn for me. Hope af shows up soon so can crack on with next cycle


----------



## FTL

Natsy big congrats on your BFP xxxx

Unfortunately BFN for me, but thankful the 2ww is over if I'm honest...

I hope there are some more BFPs before the week is out and am honestly thinking and   for all you ladies testing this week as the 2ww is torture!!

Baby dust to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

FTLPlease- so sorry hun. x


----------



## salstewart

Big   for Laurac and Ftlplease, so sorry for u guys


----------



## ekitten1

FTL - I am so sorry hun I really know how you must be feeling right now  

Natsy - congratulations on your BFP. I hope things go smoothly for you now.

Berry - its not over yet for you, please hang in for OTD, the cramps may be implantation


Good luck to anyone waiting to test. I'm thinking of you all.

AFM- I'm really struggling now and have ended up crying and not feeling very positive. I have a pot of pee in my wardrobe and fighting the urge to test a bit early but I'm too scared. I don't know if I can cope if this is another failure...especially after the hope that donor eggs might bring us success.
Can't even face work or getting out of bed today. Am driving myself mad knicker checking as AF is due today!
God, give me strength and keep AF away. I want to get to my OTD for the first time ever and see the positive I fear I will never see.


----------



## ekitten1

Laura, I'm sorry for you too hun, just seen your post. Sending big hugs x x


----------



## BerryChelt74

ekitten- thanks hun. I'm pretty sure that implantation should have been days ago as it was blastos put back in. Last time I got a BFP a week after ET even though I lost it a few weeks later which is why tested early again. Silly me. 

Stay away from the pee sticks, don't make my mistake cos it is causing me so much stress that i tested early. I have used donor eggs twice now and you do think that is a cure all, so it is even more disappointing when it doesn't work. 

Not long now and you can test officially. x


----------



## Tigerboo

Laura and FTL I am so sorry sending you big    Hope you can both look forward to your next steps. xxx

Congratulations natsy fantastic news!  

ekitten im sorry you are feeling so down love. I am thinking of you and sending you PMA by the bucketload   

AFM - only one day to go, must admit my PMA is slipping a bit as been having cramps since last night. Im also on the dreaded knickerwatch. Just horrid isn't it? Berry hoping both our cramps are good ones.

Love to all xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

so do I tigerboo. x


----------



## ekitten1

Thanks Berry and Tigerboo. Gonna hang in until OTD. Figured if I am pregnant, it's not going to disappear if I wait, if I'm not, I will find out soon enough.

Hmm, has anyone ever come up with a way of taking your mind off it all for more than 5 minutes during 2ww?


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry FLt  

xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Gosh a lot's been happening since yesterday....

Firstly, am really sorry FTL and Laurac      it's such a sad time and awful to POAS to get your answer...it's so harsh, hope you both had hugs waiting for you...wishing you the very best of luck for the future

Shadowbabe, any news yet hun?

Portia, how are you feeling today hun?

Natsy, many congratulations...am so pleased for you!!! You must be SOOO happy today...bet you can't wait for your scan next...best of luck for next 9 months and beyond!!!

Shell15, hope the night sweats are a good sign      I couldn't sleep last night for having them...was restless anyway though as I'm so anxious to know the result...am with you on going into the garden for fresh air, it helps me gain a bit of perspective too....sending you more    when do you test?

Berry and Ekitten, (Berry have replied to you on the other thread too) , am sensing you're both struggling a bit with the old PMA, so am sending you            it really is so difficult isn't it this 2ww? 
Ekitten, I had a similar day yesterday when I didn't feel like facing the world and just wanted to hide under the duvet all day...but it ain't over til its over, you've got to keep the faith hun    ...when is your OTD sweet?
Berry, hope you can stay away from the pee sticks a little longer, you're my fellow OTDer so wait for me please! x

Tigerboo,    tomorrow brings you happy news, wishing you the best of luck      snap! on the knicker watch, it's so awful isn't it?

Sending            and       to all that need them on this toturous 2ww....

looks like feeling sick is starting again for me today   

Love Hannah x x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hannah - will try and wait, I know its not long now. x


----------



## ekitten1

Thanks Hannah.

I'm doing ok now. Still laid on my bed but trying to kick myself up the bum to go see DP at work to see if he wants to treat me to lunch.

I test on Saturday. Have been wiping constantly since yesterday and do far all is still clear and no sign of AF. My AF is never late and it's due today so if I can get the next 24 hours out of the way, I will feel more confident.

It's so hard to convince yourself that it just might be your time  

Good luck for your test, I have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## Guest

Have a nice lunch ekitten 

xxx


----------



## FTL

Thanks so much for the   ladies and good wishes x

ekitten I'm sorry I didn't see your post to see you are struggling today.  My heart goes out to you, it is the worst ever and I know you are just feeling so much fear.  I don't know what to say to you, I guess if you can even try to hold off until tomorrow for testing, but I know either way you are going to be tortured.  Just want you to know I'm thinking of you and   for you for that longed for and well deserved BFP


----------



## Everhopefull2011

So sorry to those that have had BFN's today, sending big   to you all.

It was my OTD today, woke at 6:25, bursting for a pee but wanting to put it off, my DH persuaded me to do it.  I did the test, left it on the bathroom floor and walked away tidying up thinking 'oh well, another 2ww over with, on to the next one' when my DH lunged himself at me waving a  !!!

We were both so shocked we stood and looked at the test and then each other for ages!  I still can't believe it!

For those of you waiting for your OTD, I want you to know I had a sharp bad pain last Saturday and have had cramps on and off since, enough to keep me on knicker watch constantly....it can still happen, relax and do not give up hope.

Good luck and   to all still waiting to test.

Love Becky x


----------



## Guest

Congrats everhopeful   

xxxx


----------



## Tigerboo

Huge congrats everhopeful!   xxx


----------



## hilly35

Fab news everhopeful - so pleased for you. You must be so excited. Its wonderful news - and gives us all hope on the 2 ww that it can happen!


----------



## hannahDMP

Many congratulations EverHopeful - you must be soo, soo, soo happy!!! 
It's always really nice to hear of BFPs when the 2ww is starting to get to you....when you say sharp pain, can I ask was it in the side of your tummy? Well done you and to your DH!

EKitten, thanks sweet. Hope your D/H treats you to a nice lunch somewhere, that will hopefully give you some perspective and enough of a boost to get you through to Saturday! Keep up the positive thinking!

Hannah x x


----------



## Guest

Hannah - i had sharp pains in the side of my tummy in my 2ww and still occasionally now

xxxx


----------



## portia t

Hi All, 

I'm feeling very zen today although probably because I am spaced out and had to get up for a 7.30 work presentation this morning.  

FLL and Laura     to you.
Natsy congratulations on your  

BerryChelt - am having sharp pains too.  3 or 4 started last night and got a few at lunchtime although it could be due to the polenta I had for lunch!

Hannah - hugs to you we're end of the month buddies - the wait is truely torture.

Shadowbabe - any news?

Love and positive vibes to everyone.  We're on the last week for the Feb gals.  Pray there are a few more  's.
xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Beckyboo, I had a few very sharp pains on my right side this morning...trying my very hardest not to read into it though    

Portia, you sound super chilled    Wish I could feel relaxed, just for a few moments...if I shut my eyes, the worry seems to escalate though...I didn't sleep well last night, kept tossing and turning, maybe tonight might be better?? It's a comfort to share this journey with others...wish day do you officially test? How many embies/blasts did you have put back? Sending      to you sweet

Hannah


----------



## portia t

hi Hannah, 

Test date is next Wed so I've 6 days left - only had 1 4AA embie put back - wanted to keep my chances for future ET's.  Not sure if I am coming across too chilled.  Guess its my 5th time and I know I have 2 frosties left should I need them.  Also probably a psychological thing that I'm insulating myself from the pain.  At least I think I am!

I havent had the stomach sharp pains before this cycle but like you am trying not to read into it - otherwise I will be crazy!

take care, xxx


----------



## salstewart

Congrats Everhopeful, so happy for u    

All you girls with the sharp pains, I had them too, in my right side so hopefully not a bad thing!!!


----------



## BerryChelt74

congrats everyhopeful, thats wonderful news.

well my best mate has dropped an absolute bombshell and bet you can all guess what it is! 

Yep she is pregnant, 18 weeks in fact with a little girl but didnt realize for the 1st 14 weeks as she was on the pill. Would have though after 3 babies whilst on the pill she would have learnt!!! I am so happy for her as she has always wanted a little girl and I know it must have been really hard for her to tell me, but at the same time I feel like I have been kicked in the stomach. I said before I went (not sure if it was on here) that I expected one of my 2 close friends to announce that they pregnant with their 4th, but didnt really think it would happen.  

Pains seem to have stopped and have that horrible wet feeling you get before AF so I am still not that hopeful.


----------



## shadowbabe

Hiya everyone, sorry i have taken a while to respond dont often have chance to get near the computer. lol

I tested this morning one at 5am, 7am and another at 9am and they were all BFP  
I am still slightly in shock though cos I dont think i quite expected it. I have had sharp pains like AF from start to finish and i still am now - had shooting pain in ovaries and also my back. Also I bled brown stringy blood TMI for 3 days but apparently the nurse said it is Implantation Bleeding more than likely meaning they were snuggling in.

Just wanted to say a big congratulations to Everhopeful and Natsy on your BFP's

And Laura C and FTL never ever give up. This has been an on/off rollercoaster as the day i met my Husband and he told me he had had a vasectomy from previous relationship i never thought i would ever be pregnant as 10 years ago i was too scared to go through IVF/ICSI  

Fingers crossed it works for all of us, early days and big wishes and   go out to you all no matter what stage you are all at!!!

x


----------



## shadowbabe

Oh and I dont want to go onto another forum yet as I want to see all us girlies eventually get BFP's cos i know we all will!!!   x


----------



## Guest

Congrats hunni   When is your scan?

xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

shadowbabe- huge congratulations to you. x


----------



## Tigerboo

Congratulations shadowbabe, fantastic news   xxx

Berry - So sorry you have had a shock today hun it is never easy when others dont even have to try. Well, chin up and pretty soon you will announcing to her and it will be so much more special because of the difficult journey you have been on!    Things you have worked hard for always mean so much more. xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks tigerboo, not long for you now till you can test. x


----------



## GeorgeT

So sorry that you didn't get your BFP's Laura and FTLPlease.  Next time.       

Congratulation nasty, shadowbabe and everhopeful.  So pleased this awful 2ww has been worth it for you.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.  6 days to go and beginning to feel a bit negative.  Trying to stave it off.  Want some symptoms   and don't really have any other than the progesterone trying to blow me up! x x


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Thanks for your lovely messages, we are still in shock and continue to stare at the test!  

Hannah - It was a sharp pain in the side of my stomach and then crampy, stretching pains all over my tummy, these are continuing on and off still.  I forgot to say earlier as well that by boobs all of a sudden stopped hurting two days before testing.

Congratulations Shadowbabe, such a lovely feeling isn't it. When do you have your scan?  Mine is booked for 15 March!

I don't want to move forums quite yet ladies if that is OK, I want to be around to support those yet to test as you have supported me.

Love and  .

Becky x


----------



## portia t

shadowbabe, I hope you can show all us ladies how its done when DH has had a vasectomy.  I love my stepchildren but...  well you know!

George T - hang on in there hun we're test buddies so need to be strong!  Wednesday seems soooo far away!

BerryChelt - I know the feeling I've had 2 friends in my close circle get preg and another friend told me this week that she's expecting again  - it'll be her third pregnancy but had a stillborn last year so really pleased for her at the same time.  This waiting game doesnt get easier does it? 

   and Positive energy to all.


----------



## BerryChelt74

sadly it doesn't get easier even if we have done it lots of time before. Sometimes I think that I waste my whole life waiting for OV, then 2ww then AF. 

x


----------



## ekitten1

Congrats shadowbabe, really happy for you.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test. Early night for me, I'm worn out. AF still not here, so I live to test another day!!!

Sweet dreams all x x


----------



## portia t

Stick in there BerryChelt, you got one BFP so you know you can get pregnant.  You can do it again.

xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hope so, all my hopes pinned on this as my last chance salon. x


----------



## Milliemoos

Pinkcat -  had a BFN for my test 2nd Feb but have since had another IUI and have a new test date of 29th Feb. Can you amend my listing please?  

So hoping it works for me this time!


----------



## BerryChelt74

I tested today again at 10dp5dt and it was a neg again so I am fast running out of hope now.  4 days to go, so if anyone has tested early and got a BFN and then got a BFP on test day let me know.  

x


----------



## ekitten1

Berry. Please try not to drive yourself mad with the pee sticks   though I understand your torment. I don't know if I can stand another day of not knowing now. I have a pot of first morning pee here and don't know whether to pop a stick in it or pour it down the loo.

I hope you do go on to get BFP,I hope the levels are just a little too low today


----------



## Kayy

Hi BerryChelt74 - Don't lose hope   I tested 5 days too early and got a bfn. Just to test 2 days later and got a bfp! So every day really does count. 

Good luck on the 28th babydust flying your way   

Kayxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

thanks. will test again on sun. x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,



Shadowbabe, many, many congratulations - you must be so happy    enjoy the feeling...you've waited long enough for it! Well done you 



Berry, try not to give up hope yet sweet  ...it is really difficult to resist testing, I know where you're coming from. I've tested 4 days early on both my previous treatments, but it only causes more stress ultimately. I'm not tempted whatsoever this time.....Tuesday will soon be here, have you got any plans for the weekend, try and keep busy hun - even if it's small things, like a nice walk or having lunch somewhere special....am sending you more    



Tigerboo, you're right...if it works for us, we'll appreciate it so much more than for those that it just "happens" for. Wishing you lots of luck for testing  



George T, try and stay strong  there's lots of people that don't have any symptoms at all and get their BFP...  lack of symptoms are a good sign for you  



Thanks Everhopeful, I'm probably grasping at straws, but I did have a strong pain yesterday and again last night...but who knows? Really hope you're feeling good today, well done again  



Portia, stay as chilled as you can for as long as you can, it can only be a good thing, for both your blast and your mind! Another day down hun, we'll get there...sending you more  and  



Ekitten, sending you massive amounts of  and    you get your BFP!



Milliemoos, wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday, thats my OTD too!  







Well, 8dp5dt and still remaining hopeful  I have to admit to feeling more relaxed about this cycle, it just helps the time pass a little easier....I do have my moments of insanity mind you! I don't feel tempted to test, I'm enjoying the thought it may have worked for us.....



Knickerwatch has officially begun though 



Love to you all and hugs for those that need them, Hannah


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies 

How is everyone ? 

Im so tired today , its friday... Yay  

  

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Only 2 more sleeps to go to my otd and i'm scared I am tempted to test early but I think I will try and hold out until Sunday!

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hey shell  

Please please try not to, you will regret it. I know it shard but only 2 more sleeps  



xxx


----------



## Mouette

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind jumping in so late - I'm well into my 2ww (12dp3dt, or 15dpo) of my fourth IVF cycle and only posting now. FF has been a fantastic place for me in terms of support, but I also found it made me obsess over symptoms, skimming through different topics for hours and panicking if I wasn't experimenting this or that... So with the advice of my DH I decided to avoid the internet pure and simple during this cycle. But it's too hard doing it "alone" and I found myself lurking again...

I wanted to post because* berrychelt*, I'm with you - I tested this morning and got a neg. My clinic advices to do the hpt on 17dpo, so I'm 2 days early, but I'm convinced it should have shown by now. I'm having all the usual PMS - cramps, uterus feeling heavy, and most of all the migraine, which is a dead cert symptom as far as I'm concerned (I always have a bout of migraine before AF shows up). What keeps me hoping beyond reasond is that I usually start spotting around 10/12dpo, and so far, except for a couple of really tiny streaks of brown blood yesterday, nothing (of course, anything can happen between today and my OTD).

But I've been reading a lot of stories about women testing negative at 15dpo, sometimes as long as +20 dpo, and still being pregnant! I know they are a minority... but as infertile we're already in a minority, so perhaps statistics can be on our side, just this once...

*Shell15*, looks like we'll be testing on the same day! I have one pee stick left and no way I'll be using it tomorrow. Lesson learned!
Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi girls

After the most sick feeling day ever we finally have our results and got BFP!!!   Still taking it all in just feel so happy. HCG is 340 and she said that was a really good number. 

I really hope there will be lots more BFPs on here this week, sending you all lots of love and luck!

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## salstewart

Tigerboo, fab news, congrats hun so pleased for u   x


----------



## ekitten1

Wonderful news Tiggerboo and a very good number.

Congratulations xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Many congratulations Tigerboo...enjoy the happy feeling you must be feeling right now...wishing you lots of luck for the next 9 months and beyond, well done!

Shell, good luck for testing on Sunday - really pray you get your BFP!

Mouette, I was similiarly trying to avoid the internet, but feeling drawn to it as time ticks by to help keep the hope going, it's so tough isn't it?
My clinic also advise 17dpo, I had a 5 day blast transferred (FET), but was told to wait 12 days, so in affect the same amount of time as your clinic. I'm determined not to test before hand, just hope a/f stays away in the meantime...really hope the bleeding stays away for you and that when you test in 2 days, you get your BFP - I think you have to trust the date your clinic gives you, they wouldn't make you wait unnecessarily. Good luck for Sunday!

Ekitten, how are you feeling hun? Are you managing to avoid POAS?? It is really difficult.

Hello Beckyboo, Salstewart and all reading, Hannah x x


----------



## Guest

Fab news tigerboo congrats hun  

Hey hannah  

xxxx


----------



## ekitten1

Hannah- you know, it's Hell!! Burst out crying half hour ago as thought I was starting AF as was a bit of colour when I wiped, but upon careful (gosh how we scrutinise everything) inspection, realised it was just a bit of creamy cm...been noticing a bit of that but not sure if it's anything significant.

Roll on tomorrow. I'm gonna end up in the nut house at this rate xx


----------



## Guest

Your nearly there ladies

xxx


----------



## Mouette

Many congrats tigerboo, that is fantastic news, you must be so thrilled!

Thanks for your words Hannah. You're right, it's hard staying away from the internet, especially during this dreaded 2ww as I haven't told anybody so have nobody to share the anxiety with (except my DH, but I try to give him a little break from the hysterical symptom-checking mode..). Let's all resist the stick temptation and hope for the best...


----------



## hannahDMP

Ekitten, am with you on the crying thing...I've been sure all day a/f is on her way...had that kind of "damp" feeling and my cm is kind of creamy too...sorry if *TMI* but it helps to hear of others experiencing similar...I may see you in that nut house, it's getting almost too much to bear!

Mouette, only D/B, his dad and brothers and my parents and brother know about this treatment, it's less people to tell if it hasn't worked and the pitying looks etc, etc. I know people mean well, but it's only you girls that truly understand the whole bundle of emotions that go with IF. 

Stay strong girls, we're on the last stretch!!!

Hannah x x


----------



## ekitten1

Hannah - were still IN honey, clinging to the hope with everything we have. It may feel like it's never going to happen but remember many a lady on the 2ww has a strong belief that they will fail and are then shocked to be holding the positive hpt.


I have been waking up before 5am every morning on this 2ww, so this time in 12 hours, I will have tested and know for sure.


----------



## Mouette

Ah... see, I thought the damp feeling and thickish mucus were good news - signs of a cervical plug settling in. Goes to show how much I don't know!

My boss sort of knows what I'm going through because I had to explain the frequent absences for scans etc. She's been very understanding, but I'm dreading the moment she'll ask how I am doing  Don't really want to break into tears at work...
Friends I haven't told either. It's true, you get the pitying look, or the casual "oh, but you and your husband already are a family" from people who can't understand why anybody would want children in the first place... my mum I haven't told, she lives abroad and can't be there so she would just get worried. No need to burden her with that.

ekitten, gosh, I wish you every success. It's so daunting isn't it, how so much of our lives gets to rest on such a tiny instant... Sending you whatever's left of my good vivrations!


----------



## hannahDMP

Mouette, when I get that damp feeling, it ususally means a/f isn't many days away for me, I guess we're all different...but am hoping what you've just written is right....as long as cm stays cm and doesn't turn brown/red, I'll be happy. Sending you some fresh                    to keep you feeling optimistic, you're still PUPO, so there's still hope   

Ekitten,        for you in 12 hours time, I really hope you will get your BFP!

I may even be awake myself    either way, I will be logging on asap to see if you've been lucky!!!

Good luck to everybody testing tomorrow...I really hope its your time   


Take care, Hannah x x


----------



## shadowbabe

Hi Everyone, what a lot of activity, trying to keep up, so here goes  

Congratulations Tigerboo I am so delighted for you, when is your scan

ekitten/Mouette/ Berrychelt - Wishing you all the luck in the world but don't do anymore early testing   Its soul destroying and I hope and pray you all get BFP's on the OTD, please keep us updated  

Portia - Good luck fo Wednesday, it is hard when find a soulmate who has had a vasectomy but we can stil get our happy endings  

Beckyboo / Everhopefull - Thank you so much, my scan is on 14/03/12 and not long till either of yours too, we must discuss, it is scary and nerve-wracking waiting for this too i reckon, just want to know everything is ok.

Milliemoos / HannahDMP - Thanks for your congrats   And Good luck to you both for the 29/02/12, I will be   for you both with all I can

Shell - Good Luck for the 26/02/12, you just get your sleeps in till OTD and fingers crossed for a happy outcome  

Kayy - How did your scan go today? Been thinking of you, hope it was everything you hoped and more

If i have missed anyone out then please mention as I would love to wish and   for you too.

 x


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi girls
Thank you so much for the congratulations it means so much. Just wanted to add that I have been feeling like AF coming since Wednesday night and it still feels like it. When I went for my blood test yesterday morning the nurse said that the feeling is normal because of the crinone progesterone gel. What I'm trying to say is, don't lose hope if you feel like AF because it means nothing! 

Shadowbabe - I have to go back to clinic on friday for another blood test to check levels are rising then all being well scan will be 2 weeks after that. Has it sunk in for you yet?

ekitten - good luck for testing today   

Love to everyone else and lots of sticky baby dust for those waiting to test - step away from the sticks!!!

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## shadowbabe

It has started to sink in now Tigerboo what about for yourself?  
Its strange as everyone seems to have blood tests to check levels before the scans. But all my clinic said was see you on the 13th March.
Another anxious wait but as long as we all get what we want, then the waiting is worth it.

Still Praying for some more fabulous news over the next few days from others testing. X


----------



## GeorgeT

Wow! Your right Shadowbabe you miss a day and so much has happened.

A big congratulation Tigerboo.  You must be over the moon. Roll on first scans for all of you with BFP's.

Hannah - I'm going to take your no signs a good sign thank you.  Think I want to be throwing up and dipping pickles into ice cream and it's just not happening.  Roll on the 29th, put us out of our misery.  I have avoided the poas but wonderong if I should prepare myself in some way for Wed  .

Good luck for today ekitten and for tomorrow Mouette, Shell and Berry.  Fingers crossed for you      .

Sending everyone


----------



## ekitten1

Ladies thanks for your wishes. I wish you all success and happiness.

It's another bfn for us. I feel so broken into pieces right now. Why can't it be us x x x


----------



## BerryChelt74

so sorry ekitten. x


----------



## GeorgeT

So sorry ekitten.  I hope in time you can find some of that strength thats got you this far to pick yourself up and go for it again.  It always takes me a few weeks to pull myself round and think right what can I try or do now and then I re-focus my energy.  It always takes time. Sending you lots of


----------



## hannahDMP

Ekitten, I'm so sorry to read your post...sending you big hugs and my thoughts are with you, I hear your despair. I agree with George, its a question of time....

I'm not feeling very well at all today, I have terrible ovary pain which I usually suffer before a/f arrives....can't say I'm feeling very smiley today either.

Love and luck to you all, Hannah


----------



## GeorgeT

Sorry your not feeling so positive today.  Can't remember if it was this thread or another one where I read that a woman was feeling really down after embryo transfer cos embryo's weren't as good quality as previously and her DH said if I were an embryo I wouldn't want to attach myself to a sad person.  That ones stuck with me.  Your embies will want to bury into a happy person  .    Try and stay positive


----------



## Tigerboo

Really sorry ekitten I am sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## Mouette

Oh ekitten I'm so sorry...    it is so unfair and sadly, having been there 3 times myself I know that all you can do in these cases is cuddle up with your other half, treat yourself, refocus on your couple, and then see your consultant and see what the options are. You seem to be a strong-willed woman, ready to go abroad to get her dream, and I truly hope that you soon have this child you clearly deserve   

Shadowbabe, many congrats on your good news, and I wish you a healthy pregnancy   

Hannah, I agree, try to put these symptoms out of your mind... you know they don't mean anything! Hell, even bleeding apparently doesn't necessarilly signify the end. All we can do is wait for our OTD, and pray. But these last days are mental torture, and I can't say I'm feeling super positive myself...

Haven't tested today. No spotting before OTD, which is a first. I know it really doesn't automatically translate into BFP but I wonder if it means anything (good or bad) in terms of viability of embryo etc.


----------



## salstewart

So sorry ekitten, look after yourself


----------



## Mouette

It's a BFN for us too  My OTD is tomorrow, but I've started bleeding and it's red. So that's it. I started grieving when I first got a hint of old blood on Thursday as I could sense it was over, but it still hurts so much. I was convinced it would work. Everything went so well. If it didn't work this time, it'll never work...

I'm terrified of what the consultant will say. Before starting he more or less said we should think about other options if this one didn't work. But I'm not ready to call it quit, so not ready 

I'm going to look into immune now. If my body rejects embryos I need to know. And I need to keep my mind occupied, and to cling on whatever hope there is left.

All of you, I wish you a better luck

xxx


----------



## ekitten1

Oh Mouette. I really feel for you sweetheart. This is so unfair on any of us. I wish I could say something to make it feel better. Be kind to yourself, you are not alone and we are all here for each other at these times. I am so, so sorry.

Sending massive hugs x x x


----------



## GeorgeT

So sorry Mouette.  It's such a horrible thing to have to go through.  Your consultant can only advise you and you might be worrying unecessarily.  It may be a case of starting again when your ready when you go to your appointment so don't worry about that just yet.  Like ekitten says be kind to yourself.  Sending lots of


----------



## Mouette

Thank you ladies, that means a lot.

I guess I should be grateful to have a consultant who will not try to make a profit off my back by pushing me to try again and again and again. At least he's honest. And let's face it, at 37 my chances are diminishing real fast now, I mean I'm obviously not going to be one of these women who can still conceive at 45. I just feel terribly short of options right now. But I'll pick myself up I guess. We all have to.

Thanks again. GeorgeT, best of luck for Monday!! Show 'em all, alright?


----------



## salstewart

Mouette, so sorry hun, life can be so cruel at times, sending you a big  
Look after yourself x x


----------



## Shell15

So sorry ekitten and Mouette sending you lots of   .  Thinking of you both.

Michelle x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Mouette- so sorry. big hugs. x


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening All,

Mouette, I'm so sorry to log back on and see your news        I'm glad you've got plans for the future....this WILL happen for you, I can see how determined and what a strong lady you are.
Be gentle to you for a while first though and get the courage back in your bones before fighting again! Wishing you ALL the very best hun and    your dreams come true very soon   

George T, thanks for your words, I'm trying my hardest and it's nice to have the support of others   


Still hanging in here, 3 days until testing     

Good luck to all testing tomorrow       

Love H x


----------



## shadowbabe

I am so sorry to hear your news ekitten and Mouette  
Please don't ever give up, be strong and I know you will both get what you want - you both sound like strong ladies!  

This is what FF is all about, its people supporting each other through the good and the bad times and encouraging each other to never give up on our dreams.

Good luck for people testing over the next few days  

Love to you all 

x


----------



## Tigerboo

Mouette I am so sorry love. Big  . Your dream WILL come true. xxx

Good luck to shell for testing tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sorry to hear the BFN's today - stay strong


----------



## Mouette

Thank you my wonderful ladies. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see how you are doing. I hope you all get your BFP xxx


----------



## Shell15

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.  

Well its a BFN for me  .  We are so lucky to have our ds but we just really wanted another baby and for him to have a little brother or sister this whole process is so hard.  I just cannot stop       and I know shortly the phone is going to be ringing to find out and I don’t think I can face talking to anyone.  I don’t think we will be able to do another cycle as we are self funding!  

I really hope all you ladies awaiting you ec et and OTD get your BFP’s.

Good luck to all with their BFP’s and hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and to you ladies with a BFN I wish you luck with your next cycle.

Michelle x


----------



## GeorgeT

So sorry Shell.  It is such a long, hard process to go through for there to be no guarantees.  Turn the phone off or get DH to field phone calls.  People will understand.  Take care of yourself        .


----------



## BerryChelt74

so sorry Shell- I hope that you can get some peace today and that you can find the strength to carry on. x


----------



## portia t

ekitten, shell and Mouette so sorry for your BFN's.  I was naughty this morning and did 2 POAS.  Test date is Wednesday and I got 2 BFP's.  Not sure if this is still accurate s 3 days early though but in my past tests they always tested negative and they were right.

Could it be, please God?!?


----------



## BerryChelt74

sounds good to me. Hope so anyway. Congrats, you must be really happy. x


----------



## GeorgeT

Congratulations Portia you naughty thing.  Roll on Wed so you can make it official.  I have never early tested before and did this morn (me naughty to).  Mainly cos I am so uncomfortable and feel like I am going to blow up.  Have tossed and turned all night and I wanted to rule a few things out.  Got a very, very faint positive so I am very much approaching it with caution.  Test Wed to.  I have been taking photographs of it and all sorts to see if I can photoshop it and make it darker  .  Fingers crossed for us


----------



## portia t

Thanks Berrrychelt,  fingers toes everything crossed.
GeorgeT- so tempting isn't it - heres hoping we can finish the month off with a bang.
Im praying for us both that Wednesday comes quickly and we get the news we desperately want.
Xxx


----------



## Tigerboo

So sorry shell   look after yourself sweetie. xxx

George & Portia - fingers crossed  

I am keeping everything crossed for everyone else yet to test too       

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Took a test this morning and a BFN. I am 11DPO. Anyone tested that early and got a BFN that went on to be a BFP? I am getting a few cramps tonight and thinking the worst


----------



## mazlouise

Hi ladies, just felt the need to join you as struggling to maintain my PMA. My OTD is 2/3/12 (friday), but my clinic always give me more than the normal days to test - most clinics seem to say 14 days after ec, which for me would be tuesday. I tested today 7dp5dt and bfn, which is early, but my PMA has now nose-dived after seeing the bfn. Feels like it will never be a bfp now.....know that's competely stupid, and it could change.....and feel really stupid testing early......

sorry to see so many bfn's here at the moment -      to you all...... and congrats to the bfp's!

xx


----------



## mazlouise

milliemoos - when's your actual test date, hun?


----------



## Milliemoos

It's Wednesday mazlouise. Sorry to read that you are in the same boat as me


----------



## mazlouise

This 2ww is the pitts! And however much I tell myself not to test, I just can't stop........


----------



## BerryChelt74

Milliemoos- I hope that it was too early and we both get our BFP. I tested a neg on 11dp5dt as well. hard to not give up hope. x


----------



## Milliemoos

Well I hope our fortunes change BerryChelt74 and mazlouise. I just can't be really positive though as when I had my first BFP it was at 10dpo so just feel that it would be positive by now


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi All,

Just checking in to see people's results and progress - lots of BFPS - congrats.     to those not so fortunate.  And   to those testing soon - sure there will be a couple more BFPs on this thread yet!


----------



## portia t

Milliemoos - fingers crossed there is a change in the next day or so.

I P'd OAS this morning and got another positive this time it says pregnant 2-3 weeks.  The two I did on Sunday said 1-2.  Woudl this mean that the hormone is maybe getting stronger?  I'm really hoping this is confirmed on Wed.

GeorgeT - how are you feeling today hun?
xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Portia- sounds like it is getting stronger. Would this be the the right timings if you take it from ec (you dont include the 2 weeks between af and EC)


----------



## portia t

Hi Berrychelt.  We did FET this time so not sure how they count it from ET.  We also transferred a day 5 blasto so not sure if that makes a difference.  When they were giving a date for the test they said that they would do it this Wednesday as today was maybe too early and could get a false negative.  They only do Monday, Wed and Friday blood tests in my clinic as its a satelite clinic and they do the other work i.e. EC and ET in a different city.  Not sure how far long I would be if I test positive on Wednesday.
xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Both these links should help.

http://www.ivf.ca/fet5dayduedate.php

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/749-IVF-Due-Date-Calculator-by-Date-of-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination

Mine was a 5 day FET too and told to test with by POAS 14 days after ET.

So pleased for you, I am about 99% sure mine will be a be a neg tomorrow as tested a few days ago.

x

/links


----------



## Ticky

Helllllloooooo!!!


I just tested and got a   i cant actually believe it   OMG !!!!!!!!

Berrychelt - ignore that test you took as my early one was also negative and now look.

Please be sticky little bean xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Ticky-thats great news, can't imagine how happy you are. Just hope mine is the same.

How many dpt are you? I am 13 so last tested on 11dpt5dt. 
x


----------



## Ticky

Thank you   im 12dpt hun xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Cool. so hope for me too. x


----------



## Ticky

Always hope hun, my fingers are crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Ticky - congrats on your BFP! You have given me a little bit of hope as today I tested negative but OTD not until Wednesday. Can I ask when you took the last one which was negative please?  

BerryChelt74 - guess it's not over til the fat lady sings


----------



## Ticky

Thanks milliemoos! I took one on friday so not exactly a big gap. My fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

I just took one and it was a BFN, as my OTD is tomorrow I can be pretty certain that the outcome will be the same. Oh well, I have know all week that it hadn't worked so its of no surprise.


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening Girls,



Sorry I've been awol, have been trying to get my head around it quietly and mentally prepare for tomorrows result  



Just a few personals,



Shell, I'm really sorry to read your news  wishing you well for the future  



George T - wishing you ALL the very best for tomorrow - I  its happy news for you 



Portia, I'm quietly excited for you sweet!!!! All sounding very promising!!! 



BerryChelt, I'm so sorry to read your news  I was remaining hopeful for you....will you be testing tomorrow as well? 







Ticky, many congratulations....you must be floating high with happiness...enjoy the feeling hun - you deserve it 



Milliemoos and Mazlou, really hope your results change and that it was just too early for you both to test. Sending you both 



Love Hannah x x x


----------



## portia t

Thanks Hannah all the best for tomorrow fingers crossed for you.  

Ticky congratulations fantastic news you must be over the moon.  Good lick to everyone else testing tomorrow/Wednesday.  Luck love and fairy dust. Xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hannah, yes will be testing with FMU but know it wont change the result. Hope you ok. x


----------



## Shell15

Evening Ladies,

Would just like to thank you all for your kind words following my BFN.

Fingers crossed for everbody who is testing over the next week     

Michelle x


----------



## GeorgeT

Hi All,

Portia - I have felt quite poorly today.  Got a terrible headache and just generally felt like I have been flagging all day.  I did another test about half an hour ago and got another faint positive.       its right.  That sounds very positive that yours adding weeks on in matters of days.  Thats sounding great.  Hopefully Wed just a case of confirmation for us.  Have you been experiences any poss symptoms?

All you early testers fingers crossed for test day.  Don't lose hope just yet          .

Good luck for tomorrow Hannah.  Sending you lots of     and    .

Congratulations Ticky on your BFP  .


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks so much Hannah for the encouragement although I know for sure it's over now as have started spotting  

Congrats to all those BFPs, their have been quite a few this month which is wonderful to see.

Good luck to those still waiting to find out, I hope the time goes quick.

 to the BFN's. Maybe I will see a few of you on the March board.


Milliemoos xx


----------



## GeorgeT

Really sorry Millemoos. Sending you lots of          .


----------



## Tigerboo

Congratulations Ticky on your BFP!!!  

To everyone waiting for test day please dont give up hope if you have tested neg before OtD, even with cramps and spotting it is not over!

Good luck!   

Tigerboo xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

I can bearly believe I'm writing this, but we got a BFP this morning!!!!!
It feels surreal and I'm trying to get my head around it all - after almost 7 years of ttc, there's a huge part of me that has put defence barriers in place to protect myself. Yet here we are, with a positive pregnancy test, I keep looking at the screen....We are cautious, but absolutely elated     

Love Hannah x x x x x


----------



## BerryChelt74

It was a BFN for me. Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## Ticky

Thank you all for the kind words im elated!

Congratulations hannah   Like you i had been trying for nearly 7 years and i cant belive its happened, finally! Take it easy and enjoy it. 

Berrychelt - So sorry hun i was truly rooting for you    xxxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies

Hannah - congrats hun, thats fab

Berry - so so sorry hun  

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## mazlouise

Hi all,

Berrychelt and Milliemoos, so sorry to hear you had BFN's.....  

Congratulations Ticky! So pleased for you!

Hello to everyone on this thread, and torturous journey......  to you all....

I got a very faint BFP yesterday, and CB didgital  said NOT PREGNANT....tests were even more faint today, and I started to think chemical pregnancy. However, CB digital said 'PREGNANT 1-2' today, so quietly cautious.....having beta checked by GP to feel happier, so will update with result later....but so far I have a tentative   

xx


----------



## portia t

Hannah I am absolutely delighted for you hun, big congratulations!

Berrychelt so sorry I hope you and your DH find the courage to keep going.

Tigerboo how are you feeling.

Millemoos and GeorgeT - one day to go, how are you feeling?  

I did another test today and its still positive.  Cant wait for tomorrow dying to find out if it is really true!  xxx


----------



## Samb1256

Hi
I have been lurking for a while but didnt want to post anything as the likelihood of being pregnant was so slim.
I have had 3 IVFs and two beautiful children. Dh and I have been talking about trying ourselves for a third but as it was such a long shot I didnt think much until  I started getting AF type cramping for 6 days now. I am quite regular so my AF is due tomorrow. I did a HPT this morning and got a BFP! I also did a clearblue digital about three hours later and it was negative. It is hard to tell how good the HPTs are but I reckon a line is a line isn't it?

So I suppose I should do another test in the morning?

The not knowing is so hard  ....


----------



## mazlouise

Not looking good - Beta is 12


----------



## GeorgeT

Hey Hannah, a massive congratulations        .  7 years...its definately your turn x x x x x

So sorry Berry.  Sending you lots of      .  

Mazlouise - have they given advice as to what you need to do now? x x

1 more day.  I did another test this morn as well Portia.  This time a digital one.  Said pregnant 2-3 weeks.  Still being cautious.  Need to hear from a professional.

Samb1256 sorry to hear those tests are messing you about.  Hope you get your BFP in the morning x x


----------



## Milliemoos

Congrats Hannah - you must be over the moon!


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi all!

Berry and mazlouise I am sending you both very big hugs   

Hannah and Samb huge congratulations so happy for you both!!  

Portia and George it is looking good to me - looking forward to you making it official tomorrow! Portia, my AF style cramps have gone now and boobs not as sore so Im guessing that must have been mainly the crinone gel  

Milliemoos, how ru hun? I hope there is still a hope the result could change tomor?

Beckyboo how are you doing?

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## portia t

Tigerboo glad to hear you are feeling better hun.  Samb sorry those tests ate being pesky fingers crossed for you.

George looking forward to hearing back from you tomorrow I feel quite nervous now and decided to work from home as will be a bundle of nerves otherwise!!!  

Turning in now to try and get some sleep.  Night night xxx


----------



## GeorgeT

Good luck for tomorrow.  I'm not going to work either.  Couldn't stand waiting for call at work.  Like you say hopefully we will be finishing Feb with some lovely BFP's x


----------



## Samb1256

Good luck to GeorgeT and Portia t today!     
Mazlouise - I hope your beta starts to double can you get checked again in two days?      

I did another hpt this morning. Line is there and definitely stronger. So I guess I am pregnant! I have never fallen pregnant naturally so I am at a loss with what to do with myself. I was on pessaries for the first 6 weeks of both IVF pregnancies and am debating whether to call my ob/gyn and ask her what to do......................


----------



## GeorgeT

Just had the call.  It's offically a BFP  .  Asked about levels not that I understand and it's 928 which is apparently high.  Now the 2ww for the early scan.

Any news yet Portia?

Thats sounding pretty good Samb1256.  I say phone your doc as it always puts your mind at rest to hear it from the proffesionals


----------



## hannahDMP

George T, many congratulations - thats a really good beta level!!!!! You must be so happy, try and enjoy it whilst you wait for the scan...have you got a date yet?

Thank you all sooo much for your kind messages both yesterday and over the 2ww - you really did help me through it....still trying to get my head around it all!

Much love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Tigerboo

congratulations Samb and George!!! BFP!!  

Portia have you heard officially?

xxx


----------



## GeorgeT

Hannah - Scan is on 15th March.  I think like you say try and enjoy it.  I know what you mean about it not sinking in.  A colleague was talking to me yesterday and in my head I was saying I'm pregnant, I'm actually pregnant.  She asked me a question and I didn't have a clue what she was talking about  .  Do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## portia t

Congratulations samba and GeorgeT.  I got the call and its a BFP for me.  Scan on March 28th cant wait!

  waited a long time to post one of these for me and it feels wonderful!

xxx


----------



## GeorgeT

Congratulations      .  It's so sureal isn't it?  It has been a god send coming on here for support and to support others and I have just been looking as thought where do we go now?


----------



## portia t

Really bizarre I feel like I want to tell everyone but I can't.  How are you feeling?  Will you have a celebratory fruit juice tonight!!!  I feel the same I didnt used FF for my first 4 cycles but this time it has been invaulable and as you say the support network is fantastic.  Thanks ladies you've given me more than you could possibly know. xxx


----------



## Tigerboo

yay congrats portia!!!


----------



## GeorgeT

Same.  I used to read the posts but never posted and it's really got me through this time. Hopefully the BFP's will keep coming in 2012 for everyone          .

I feel ok.  Bloated, crampy, headaches but other than that over the moon. oh and I have stopped eating most of the foods I live on.  Stuff I love and have all the time I just can't fancy.  It's like you say you don't want to tell to many people but your so excitied.  I have told a few friends and family members, the ones who knew we were having treatment and knew we were testing today. How are you feeling?


----------



## GeorgeT

For those of you interested and who have got your BFP's I have just come across the early scan thread x x


----------



## Samb1256

Congratulations George and Portia!!!! FF is a wonderful support network I love coming on and getting my FF fix     

Thanks for all the messages, I haven't told my doc yet - will wait another week and then hopefully can book my first scan in. 


  to all


Sam


----------



## hannahDMP

Portia, many congratulations!!! I agree with you and George, it's such a surreal feeling isn't it? I'm still taking it all in    really pleased it worked for you too hun!

Samb, well done to you too, many,many congratulations!!! It's soo nice to share my BFP with others   

George, how are you feeling now? It's a heady mixture of delight and worry about the next stage isn't it? I had a quick look at the waiting for a scan thread for the very first time since joining FF in 2008, I was tooo scared to post      but I guess I'll see you girls over there?    My scan is 22nd March and it seems a lifetime away!!!

Much love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## GeorgeT

Think I can feel the symptoms kicking in a lot more now that I know.  Psychological maybe  .  It's like you say Hannah it hasn't sunk in.  So exciting but think you still approach it with caution because it's so early.  I was straight on the early scan thread as I know how much this one has helped to get me through the 2ww. Thought that will help to get through the next 2ww.  Just nice to hear from people in the same boat and people who understand.  How are you feeling? 

Look forward to catching up with everyone on early scans x x x


----------



## portia t

Will see you on the early scan board.  I'm trying to take each day as it comes and now we are no longer living in pergutory will even consider a cheap and cheerful week holiday somewhere close.  So far no symptoms just feel a bit bloated but reading on another website earlier embryo is only size of a poppy seed!!  Lots of love xxx


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month......so this thread comes to a close.  
Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. Pinkcat x


----------

